# Wo spielst du?



## Shadaim (22. Oktober 2007)

Wie sieht Eure PC-Spieleecke genau aus? Knippst Eure Zock-Umgebung, postet die Fotos in diesem Thread und erzählt uns etwas darüber. =)

Wie es bei den Buffies zuhause aussieht, erfahrt Ihr übrigens in diesem Artikel.


----------



## Metran (22. Oktober 2007)

HeHe das is meine kleine Zockerecke =b.... SrY für die Unordnung aber so siehts nun mal bei mir aus xD

EDIT: sry foto kommt gleich hab ent gsehn das es zu groß is xD

so hier ist es

http://www.bilder-upload.eu/show.php?file=...KKuqY6sG9cE.JPG

na ja so siehts aus =b... hab auch Logitech G-15 und würde nie wieder auf sie verzichten dann noch ne MX-518 und ja hier hab ich schon viele gemütliche abende verbracht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## VB7T (22. Oktober 2007)

Shadaim schrieb:


> Wie sieht Eure PC-Spieleecke genau aus? Knippst Eure Zock-Umgebung, postet die Fotos in diesem Thread und erzählt uns etwas darüber. =)
> 
> Wie es bei den Buffies zuhause aussieht, erfahrt Ihr übrigens in diesem Artikel.


 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ja also hier sitz ich so fast jeden abend^^ und meistens ist es kalt^^ 

ach ja^^ ERSTER 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 (edit: fuck... doch wieder nur 2ter )


greetz


VB7T

PS: es wäre cool wenn man mal n Photo posten könnt was mehr als 8,25KB hat 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nokie (22. Oktober 2007)

kommt jetzt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



[edit]: hab auch leider den first verpasst :>




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



[2.edit]: wieso haben eigentlich  (fast) alle ne g15? ^^


----------



## Firragon (22. Oktober 2007)

Thats my one, 

en bissl alt der Schreibtisch aber da hab ich schon Modelle gebastelt drauf wie man sieht und kann mich einfach net trennen. Hatte nen Halbrunden aber die gerade Form ist einfach cooler und da hab ich wieder umgebaut.

Ansonsten irgendwie fast überall das gleiche Ambiente ;-) scheint mir. 

Aber bei mir: WoW Karten , zwei flach TFT, der 22" ist in Planung, Gamermouse, Headset, die G tastatur, ne G Mouse man muss Log.ch eine Kohle an den MMROG Zockern, naja... egal .

Die Karten im Background. Den Tauren hab ich zum Geburtstag geschenkt bekommen, auch wenn ich Allie bin find ich den Imba.

Eigentlich ist die Ecke viel gemütlicher, kommt aufm Bild gar net rüber noch en Shakes und Fidget Poster aus dem neuen Buffed, ein cooles Tiger Pyramiden Leuchtpuzzel einige Regale.

Jo. greetz Firra

P.S.: Coole Idee irgendwie der Thread.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Metran (22. Oktober 2007)

@ Nokie weil die Tastatur einfach nur geil is xD und ja kann halt net jeder so schnell sein wie ich xD


----------



## Nokie (22. Oktober 2007)

aber sooo teuer =(


----------



## VB7T (22. Oktober 2007)

nur wegen dem limit für dateigrössen *kotz*


----------



## ^Mike.S (22. Oktober 2007)

Link

Meine Zockerecke, im wahrsten Sinne des Wortes.
Logitech G15, unverzichtbar + eine Razor Diamondback mit Razor Mauspad.
Links neben dem Bildschirm eine kleine Lampe die gleichzeitig als Headset-Halter dient (Razor Barracuda) dann ein Brunnen, weiß selber nicht wieso, eine Fensterbank voller Spieleverpackungen und der Fernseher. Dann noch 2 EMP-Kataloge, 1 Gamestar, 2 WoWTCG Starterdecks, 2 iPods und ein Telefon.

Und nein, ich räume da nie auf.


----------



## Weinwalker (22. Oktober 2007)

Hmm...joooo das ist meiner.
Der Screen ist glaube ich 2 Minuten alt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## MikkeyDee (22. Oktober 2007)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shasar (22. Oktober 2007)

So hier spiel ich:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Wenn auch gerade in der Rennkonfiguration 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ansonsten auch 2 Monitor setup um während dem Zocken zu surfen, die Buffedshow ansehen, bei Itunes die richtige Musik rauszusuchen oder was man auch immer so nebenher zu tun hatt.


----------



## Arthurossos (22. Oktober 2007)

Meine Zokkerecke 

Also , das ist meine Zokkerecke

Man sieht dort nen 17" Tft 
Logitech G15
Logitech Mx1000
Steckdosenleiste xD (zum schnellen ausschalten)
Ne Lampe falls ich mal wieder das Headset kabel löten muss xD
Nintendo Wii
Papp Ordner 
und nen Locher^^

Entschuldigt bitte die schlechte Qualität , aber das wurde mitm Handy gemacht , weil ich kein bock hatte die Dicke Kamera auszupacken.


----------



## Quixzilver (22. Oktober 2007)

http://quix1111.qu.buffed.de/Ablage/my_place.jpg


Joa ganz normal iwie  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


nix besonderes^^


----------



## cruelangel (22. Oktober 2007)

Joa hier seht ihr also mein kleines Zockerparadies und Arbeitsecke zu gleich^^
Auf dem großen Moni zock ich meistens oder surf im Inet rum...nebenbei läuft auf dem kleinen ICQ, Winamp und öfters auch die buffed Seite wenn ich bei nem Quest mal nicht weiter weis 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Meine kleine Nachtelfendruidin bewegt sich mit Hilfe der Logitech MX 3200 und passender Maus durch Azeroth und die Scherbenwelt...

Mfg de Annö  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## K0l0ss (22. Oktober 2007)

Schlicht und einfach. G-15 und Razer gehören zur Standardausstattung. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Oben liegt noch eine Perücke von Karneval und ein paar leere Deos. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Krimson (22. Oktober 2007)

ja so siht meine zocker ecke aus  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

is 1 min alt is aber mit handy gemahct das foto net wundern^^




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## finn9 (22. Oktober 2007)

hier meine kleine spieleecke 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gewebekomplex (22. Oktober 2007)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Meine kleine Zocker ecke


Asus Laptop, G5 und 5.1 suroundsound beides Logitech, Maxtor 320gb externe (Laptop sind ja nur 100gb), Drucker von Epson und natürlich  nen TV 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


PS: ich hab mal wieder net aufgeräumt  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


So hier mal das Foto wo ich aufgeräumt habe eben schnell mit dem Handy gemacht. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 LOS POSTET WEITER     


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ei8th (22. Oktober 2007)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



von links nach rechts: 17", 22", G15, MX Laser, Banker-Lampe (blau)


----------



## Scandiaca (22. Oktober 2007)

Ok hier mein kleines Reich. 
Um allen Missverständnissen vorzubeugen:
Ja, ich bin weiblich ^^
Nein, ich räume nicht auf.
Ja, ich bin noch Schüler (heiße Phase... sch** Abitur)
Ja, ich brauche eine neue Tastatur.
Ja, ich mag schwarz 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kigan (22. Oktober 2007)

gerade eben mitm Handy gemacht.

ne 19er Röhre, Saitek Gamepad, Headset, Bier, Brillenetui, Wasser, allerlei Fernbedienungen, Drucker, Playstation und Fernseher sind zu sehen. Ganz links WoW + Addon, Bioshock und BF2. Ansonsten Grünzeugs auf der Fensterbank.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Scandiaca (22. Oktober 2007)

Ok hier mein kleines Reich. 
Um allen Missverständnissen vorzubeugen:
Ja, ich bin weiblich ^^
Nein, ich räume nicht auf.
Ja, ich bin noch Schüler (heiße Phase... sch** Abitur)
Ja, ich brauche eine neue Tastatur.
Ja, ich mag schwarz 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ja, das ist ein Video ;P




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## TheHappyEmo (22. Oktober 2007)

http://www.bilder-hochladen.net/files/437f-2-jpg.html 
kanns i-wi net uploaden =/


löl^^ mein imba fenster <3^^

Edit:      Samsung 19er
             Razer Copperhead/Exaxt Mat Grün^^
             15&#8364; Tastatur von einem Planeten^^
             Joa und halt noch so was ein passabler Zocker alles braucht =P


----------



## Vanessaya (22. Oktober 2007)

Dann schliesse ich mich auch mal an.

Ja auch ich bin eine Frau^^ aber ich räume auf 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich habe nen 17 Zoll Flatscreen
ne G15
ne Trust Predator 2000dpi Maus
und nen PC in dem momentan noch ein Athlon 64 3500+ schlummert, soll sich aber bald ändern




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



LG Vanessa


----------



## Binemaya (22. Oktober 2007)

Nett Nett was ihr da habt.

So dann mal meine Zockerecke


Die Bilder sind mit dem Handy gemacht.

http://www.bilder-hochladen.net/files/4fwo-1-jpg.html 

http://www.bilder-hochladen.net/files/4fwo-2-jpg.html


----------



## Sywester (22. Oktober 2007)

So Mein bescheidener Zockerplatz sieht dann mal so aus^^
Schischa(wasserpfeife) darf aber nich fehlen^^




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


sry für die miese qualy is halt nur ne handycam 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Virgotaurus (22. Oktober 2007)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

das mein kleiens reich ^^


----------



## Dafiel (22. Oktober 2007)

hier ein blick auf meine zockerecke

das meiste erkennt man ja auf den ersten blick die übliche maus/tastatur/headset und dahinter ist ein E6600 am werkeln und eine AGP GF 7800GS bringt das bild auf meinen 32" Samstung LCD, 5.1 Surround is natürlich auch dabei 

ideal für ein par gesellige stunden mit WoW 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



http://my.buffed.de/fileadmin/mybuffed/use...ge/dsc01714.jpg
http://my.buffed.de/fileadmin/mybuffed/use...ge/dsc01715.jpg


natürlich müsst ihr euch das noch ein wenig dunkler und unaufgeräumt vorstellen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Edit @ nachposter  Tach Chef   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Guest1 - Das Original! (22. Oktober 2007)

Das steht praktisch mitten im Wohnzimmer, TV immer im Blick 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ...
(Ja, ich wohne nicht mehr bei meinen Eltern und habe auch keine Freundin. )




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Rechts die "Zoggstation" (abgeleitet von "Workstation" 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ) mit obligatorischer G15-Tastatur ( 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ), links die mobile Version. Der große Rechner ist natürlich Marke Eigenbau (Bj. 2005), der Laptop wurde immerhin mal einer RAM-Vergrößerung unterzogen (512MB->1G, so daß WoW jetzt auf dem auch ohne 10-Sekunden-Aussetzer läuft. Man beachte auch die abgegriffene Maus 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 . Natürlich auf'm blanken Tisch, Mauspads verrutschen ja doch nur! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Vielleicht noch interessant: Der Rechner sieht ja bis auf paar Details aus wie ne Büro-Klapperkiste aus dem letzten Jahrtausend (1999!). Und genau das war er auch. Auf dem Gehäuse klebt noch ein Aufkleber mit nem Windows ME CD-Key, jetzt direkt zwischen "AMD64 Athlon" und "Fueled by Sapphire". Was für ein Kontrast! Habe das Gehäuse behalten, weil es mein erster richtiger PC war. Hatte davor nur einen Atari der älter war als ich selbst...

Anfang nächsten Jahres möchte ich mir einen neuen, dritten Rechner zusammenschrauben (diesmal auch mit neuem Gehäuse), eben mit dem technischen Stand vom Winter 2007/08 (Codename "Silver Sun"  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  oder auch manchmal umganssprachlich einfach nur "Monstertower"). Schließlich frisst "mein" WoW-UI momentan etwa 10-20fps (!) und UT3 (DX10) kommt ja auch...

Die Idee mit mehreren Bildschirmen find ich prinzipiell net schlecht aber mal schauen wie das mim Platz wird. Der Laptop läßt sich jedenfalls auch jetzt schon mit "Synergy" fernsteuern (danke für den Tip im Magazin), das spart Hin- und Herrollen bzw. komische Verrenkungen. Vielleicht braucht es auch mal nen anderen Untersatz, das mit den Tischen is ja ziemlich improvisiert. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Allerdings bin ich in letzter Zeit nicht mehr ganz so zufrieden damit. Möglicherweise wäre es gemütlicher wenn die ganze Schose (schreibt man das so? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ) nicht mitten im Zimmer, sondern an einer Wand stehen würde wie bei den meisten hier. Wenn der neue Rechner da is könnte man ja den Laptop trotzdem noch in TV-Nähe stehen lassen falls man beim Filmgucken noch was zu erledigen hat. Aber der Rest sollte wirklich in eine "gemütliche Ecke". Dann werd ich allerdings um einen anderen Tisch nicht mehr rumkommen fürchte ich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ...

Edit @ Vorposter: Du bist nicht zufällig der Dafiel aus der Gildenübersicht!? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Norgannon (22. Oktober 2007)

TheHappyEmo schrieb:


> http://www.bilder-hochladen.net/files/437f-2-jpg.html
> kanns i-wi net uploaden =/
> löl^^ mein imba fenster <3^^



GEIL ein BASS im Hintergrund *daumenhoch* !!

und hier mein Pult ^^

http://www.bilder-hochladen.net/files/437f-2-jpg.html


----------



## SäD (22. Oktober 2007)

Das ist mein kleines Paradies^^

http://www.bilder-hochladen.net/files/4fx0-1-jpg.html 

Ich besitze einen 19'' Widescreen und natürlich den G15
im moment hab ich nur einen alten Laptop und meinen PC aber ich habe vor einen zweiten zu kaufen


----------



## TheHappyEmo (22. Oktober 2007)

@ Säd

Das übern wir noch mein Freund 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## MikkeyDee (22. Oktober 2007)

Exsellentes Thema und sehr interessant. Habe ja hier auch schon  mein Arbeitsplatz gezeigt. Aber was mir mal so auffällt....fast jeder von Euch (mich inkl.) hat hier eine G15 Tasta. Ohne Zweifel die wohl beste WoW Tastatur, wenn man denn die Special Hotkeys programmiert hat.   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Krimson (22. Oktober 2007)

ich habe auch eine die is in reperatur kaput bekommse morgen odr so wieder 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Haxxler (22. Oktober 2007)

Schlicht aber es reicht mir ^^




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Átho (22. Oktober 2007)

Kleine aber fein ist
meine Welt und sieht in etwas so aus (aufgeräumt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

zur zeit spiel ich auf den Laptop, und der Monitor rechts daneben gehört zu einem 2. Rechner auf dem, neben Server dienste, ICQ, MSN, Skype und TS läuft und (wie solls anders sein) der Browser..
Momentan arbeite ich daran den Spieß umzudrehen.. um WoW ect. auf den Großen Monitor zu genießen!

Meine Werkzeuge sind eine Razer Tarantula (bin ich der einzige? ) und eine Razer Diamondback..
für den 2 Rechner reichen ein paar schlichte Geräte 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Für etwas Natur sorgt ein Bonsai.. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Gruß aus der Altmark

Auf bald

euer Átho | Alex


----------



## Bellthane (22. Oktober 2007)

Das ist ja ein Wahnsinn wieviel Leute eine G15 haben.

Ich bin da eher bescheiden und besitze nur ein Acer Notebook.

Das ist mein Platz:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Es stechen vor allem die Kühlplatte und der Ventilator heraus. Spiele WoW auf vollen Details und muss das Notebook so kühlen damit es sich nicht von selbst ausschaltet.

Habe zwar letztes den Lüfter wieder gesäubert aber die Technik wird auch nicht jünger und deshalb wird er in letzter Zeit extrem heiß.


----------



## Dynacord (22. Oktober 2007)

soda wie ich die headline gelesen hab dachte ich da muss ich meinen 'arbeitsplatz' auch gleich mal zeigen... mir wurde ja schon oft gesagt das müsste man mal öffentlich machen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



also hier erstmal der komplette bereich incl laptop:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



hier dann nur der hauptrechner:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



und hier nur der laptop aka ts server:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



na ? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 augenmerk bitte auf die koffein tabletten die vor dem hauptmonitor auf den ersten zwei bildern liegen! die liegen mit gutem grund da... kleiner tipp: es hat mit wow zutun 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



mfg,
mike


----------



## Lizzia (22. Oktober 2007)

Hier mein Spiel Ecke^^

Leider nicht sehr ordentlich aber ganz erlich ich kann hier einfach keine ordnug halten  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Habe ich fix mit dem Handy gemacht




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gifan (23. Oktober 2007)

[img=http://img86.imageshack.us/img86/9243/dsc00069en9.th.jpg] so hier mal meine kleine gaming ecke. is nix besonderes un bis auf den rechner auch keine high end ware aber ich kann damit leben. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



mfg


----------



## Lilynight (23. Oktober 2007)

* *Winkt* 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Klein aber mein!





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Immer mit ausreichend Wasser versorgt und Kaffee darf nicht fehlen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
*


----------



## nalcarya (23. Oktober 2007)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ich bin ja so verdamt neidisch auf die 3 Bildschirme. Vor allem da meiner momentan kaputt ist und ich mich mit nem kleinen 17"er abgeben muss. *grünanlauf*
Ein Foto mach ich erst wen ich meinen Monitor wieder hab 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dynacord (23. Oktober 2007)

nalcarya schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




also ich finds zwar nice mehr als einen monitor zu haben... zumal ich wie auf meinen pics zusehen is selbst auf 2 monitoren spiele und den laptop noch als ts server nutze!

aber ich könnte nicht spielen wenn man bild gespanned is auf 2 oder gar 3 monitoren...


----------



## Kalamar (23. Oktober 2007)

Meine "Arbeitsecke" ^^ seht ihr hier.

Die immer bereit liegende "Stress"- oder "Scheisse musste der wipe wirklich sein?"- Kippe darf natürlich nicht fehlen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Flocktarr (23. Oktober 2007)

Soooo hier mal mein Reich   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Crunky (23. Oktober 2007)

sind ja schlimme Bilder bei einfach nur Peinlich


----------



## Seju (23. Oktober 2007)

http://img522.imageshack.us/img522/7414/img0103sh1.jpg

hf damit^^

nochn paar sachen zu dem Bild
1) ist schon etwas älter (hab grad keine digicam da um ein neues zu machen)
2) der Bildschirm da ist kaputt deswegen nit angeschlossen (würd auch nit passen Röhre und TFT wie sieht den das aus?^^)


----------



## Gorefiend (23. Oktober 2007)

Wer spielt schon tagsüber...  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## BloodyLove (23. Oktober 2007)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## nightb3rt (23. Oktober 2007)

Mein Spielplatz 
Das ist mein Spielplatz 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Ist wohl doch unordentlicher als ich gedacht habe...und die Kabel da kenne ich nicht, noch nie gesehen *wegschleich*


----------



## Drun (23. Oktober 2007)

schick wie ihr alle aufgeräumt habt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ... da wird mama/papa/freundin/freund/hund/katze/maus sich aber gefreut haben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Melian (23. Oktober 2007)

Drun schrieb:


> schick wie ihr alle aufgeräumt habt
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



und genau deswegen zeit ich meinen schreibtisch nciht  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Das riesen chaos.. und die krümel auf der laptop tastatur sieht man auch von weitem noch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



(und da sagt mal noch einer, frauen sind ordentlich)


----------



## Diavolo666 (23. Oktober 2007)

HeeHee. Erstaunlich wie viele Logitech und Simpsonfans unter den MMORPGlern sind  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Bei mir hat es für einen Schreibtisch nicht gereicht. Hat den Vorteil, dass man niemals aufräumen muss  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

- Das wichtigste ist Bequemlichkeit. Darum ein 1000fach verstellbarer IKEA-Sessel mit Fußablage  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
- 16:9 22" TFT Acer (schwebend)
- Z-Merc GamingKeyboard
- Logitech G5 Maus
- und im Hintergrund mein Vivanco Headset
- Laptop hab ich vergessen aufzuklappen ^^ Dat Teil aufm PC. Da läuft im Regelfall die Buffed(ftw)-Datenbank  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Skamaica (23. Oktober 2007)

Ich muss schon Sagen echt geile Sachen dabei 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Aber im großen und ganzen doch alles gleich PC,Monitor(e) Maus, Tastatur und nen Headset.


----------



## Arthurossos (23. Oktober 2007)

@ Dynacord 

Fehlt bei deiner G15 das LCD display oder sind meine Augen Kaputt?^^

ZUm Topic:

Sehr Geile sachen dabei. Hab meine g15 erst frisch gekauft und bin deswegen noch ein wenig am experimentieren.

MFg
Arthur


----------



## Sisloc (23. Oktober 2007)

@diavolo ...schonmal was von strahlung gehört^^ da ist man ja gar wenn man ganze zeit neben der plexischeibe sitzt xD
sieht schon gut aus aber ich würd dir n lochgitter hinter dem plastik empfehlen *zeigefingerhochhalt*
..aber vieleicht wird das ja auch vom magnetfeld der box geschluckt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## tonkz (23. Oktober 2007)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Mein IMac 24" 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ROCKS


----------



## BloodyLove (23. Oktober 2007)

Arthurossos schrieb:


> Fehlt bei deiner G15 das LCD display oder sind meine Augen Kaputt?^^



schonmal was von der Logitech G11 gehört?

G11 = G15 - display


----------



## Periculosum (23. Oktober 2007)

So hier auch mal was zu meinem "Arbeitsplatz" 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nekritê (23. Oktober 2007)

Hier sind mal zwei Bilder meiner Spieleecke. Es ist nichts besonderes ^^ aber ich fühl mich wohl... (:


----------



## Tzchizkar (23. Oktober 2007)

Hier so sah es bei mir in der alten Wohnung aus (wer genau hinsieht, kann erkennen von welcher Zeit genau dieses Bild stammt), von der neuen hab ich noch kein Bild. Vlt mach ich bei zeiten eines.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nekritê (23. Oktober 2007)

Nette Wasserpfeife ^^ sowas muss ich auch noch haben (:


----------



## Tzchizkar (23. Oktober 2007)

Hehe danke, aber is ned oft in Betrieb. Muss allerdings sagen unterscheidet sich irgendwie doch sehr vom jetzt. :/


----------



## Maltar (23. Oktober 2007)

Das ist meine Zoggerecke. Hier werden die BG´s unsicher gemacht. Allies gepflockt und der Gilde den Rücken gestärkt.

In der Regel wird dieser Platz um 23:00 Uhr besetzt und erst gegen 03:00 Uhr wieder verlassen.

WoW sitz ich somit auf Einer A...backe ab ;-)





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Gruß Maltar


----------



## bo4r (23. Oktober 2007)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

greatzi, my game place. o rly? I think so!!

cs und wow only XD


----------



## PROgnom (23. Oktober 2007)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Hier spielt der Onkel PROgnom.


----------



## Dracun (23. Oktober 2007)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Da zocke ich is zwr etwas älter aber ist allet marke eigenbau der schreibtisch, die regalbretter und neu dazu gekommen ist nur meine Externe Festplatte sowie das WoW Game was aufm regal steht^^


----------



## Qonix (23. Oktober 2007)

puh alle mit ihren 2 - XX Monitoren ich hab leider nur einen wirklichen PC-Bildschirm 19" naja hab auch nen 2 aber hey der ist was ganz besonderes

also gleich rechts neben meinem PC-Tisch, wo alles was man so braucht drauf ist, steht ein HD-TV-Fernseher  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

hehe das hab ich noch bei keinem gsehen. das ist wirklich ein geiles gefühl  
schnapp mir meine funk maus und tastaur und zock vor meinen RIESEN fernseher alis PC-Bildschirm  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

da ich leider erst ende woche wieder nach hause komme kann ich erst dann mal Bilder onlinestellen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dynacord (23. Oktober 2007)

Arthurossos schrieb:


> @ Dynacord
> 
> Fehlt bei deiner G15 das LCD display oder sind meine Augen Kaputt?^^
> 
> ...



naja das liegt daran das es keine g15 is sondern eine g11 die hat kein display :-D
ich finde das der aufpreis auf die g15 nicht gerechtfertigt is weil das display im grunde unnötig is... ich für meinen teil habe meine augen mehr aufm monitor als auf der tastatur :-D

mfg,
mike


----------



## JohnnyWalker (23. Oktober 2007)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

19" Bildschirm mit Röhre! 2,6 Ghz DualCore Pentium,   Asus en8800 gts, Tastatur is ein ne normale Logitech mit Kabel, Maus Mx900(bluetooth)auch von Logitech 
zwei Headsets neckholder und normal falls das eine anfängt weh zu tun 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.....Soweit so gut. Aufräumen wozu? 

Jeder kann aufräumen! Das Genie überblickt das Chaos. 

Also nur mal so unter uns, gibt schon "kranke" Zocker.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
neuer Moniter kommt mit Weihnachtsgeld.... so denn 

Mfg Johnny

Ps: mein erster Post im buffed Forum *freu* hehe


----------



## Xanie (23. Oktober 2007)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Joar das is meine kleine Gamer-ecke =)
Sieht nen bissl chaotisch aus, aber das sind alles wichtige Dinge die da liegen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Zeitschriften (Buffed,EMP), Handy, Handschuhe, Musik, Headset, Kaffeetasse, MP3 Player, ....
Naja unteranderem sieht man noch meine Tastatur (Saitek Eclipse), meine Maus (Razer Copperhead), meine beiden Logitech Boxen und meinen viel zu kleinen Monitor (mit Buffed im Hintergrund 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

)


----------



## KinayFeelwood (23. Oktober 2007)

meins is voll klein...



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


By kinay, shot with 5M DigitalCAM at 2007-10-23
nen wenig unordentlich was???  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
ich will nen besseren monitor  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


By kinay, shot with 5M DigitalCAM at 2007-10-23



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Qonix (23. Oktober 2007)

KinayFeelwood schrieb:


> meins is voll klein...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


naja wenn man den Monitor auf einem der beiden (genau gleichen) Bilder sehen würde könnte man es nachvollziehen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



edit: na selber schon gemerkt was  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Denji (KdV) (23. Oktober 2007)

Naja, wenn ich hier Poste muss ich Leichen wegschaffen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Lachen sich alle tot  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Hab nur ein 17er Röhren teil 10 jahre alt normale billig tasta und ne Kugel maus  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Naja Keine Kohle aber Own euch trozdem  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



PS: Wird bald alles ausgetauscht...


----------



## Wilbur90 (23. Oktober 2007)

Joa ich sage mal so ... ^^ es is ganz gemütlich hier  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Naja nich lachen ^^ bin ein fauler mensch  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
achso .. habe meine kippe grade vor die linse gehalten ... naja deshalb is dat ein bisschen verqualmt  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## KinayFeelwood (23. Oktober 2007)

alle sind so gemein zu mirrrrr 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Basti1988 (23. Oktober 2007)

So von hier aus jag ich die allys durch wow  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

<< draufklick >>

Bild is zwar nich gut weils mitm Handy gmacht wurde und der Monitor is deshalb so überlichtet aber für euch muss es reichen^^

Der Schreibtisch is zwar auch scho a bissl älter (glaub den hab ich mit 6 Jahren bekommen) aber ich kann mich sogar noch draufstelln ohne das er zammbricht also isser noch überragend 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




- Razer Copperhead (gibt keine bessere Maus 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )
- FSC 0815 *lassdeiaggresiondranaus* Tastatur
- HP p1130 CRT Monitor

Links neberm Schreibtisch steht noch was ganz besonderes.
Des is mei kleine bumm die andere bumm steht diagonal im andern Zimmereck.
Is ne Quadral Korun die macht richtig krach 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Da muss man aufm heutigen Markt scho einiges hinlegen, dass man was vergleichbares kriegt.


----------



## Basti1988 (23. Oktober 2007)

Wilbur90 schrieb:


> Joa ich sage mal so ... ^^ es is ganz gemütlich hier
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




ui des gute alte Kaufland-Wasser XD


----------



## Wilbur90 (23. Oktober 2007)

Basti1988 schrieb:


> ui des gute alte Kaufland-Wasser XD





YES  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## --=Nasenhaar=-- (23. Oktober 2007)

Hab da mal ne ganze dringende Frage ... Es gibt hier ja Leute mit 2 oder sogar 3 Bildschirme! Wo auf dem einen Buffed ist zum nachlesen und auf dem anderen WoW/Games sind ... 
Braucht man dann auch 2 Rechner/Computer/PC´s ?
Oder habt ihr es irgendwie anders geregelt ? (Mit 2 Schnitt stellen und besonderen Programmen?)


----------



## mellowd (23. Oktober 2007)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  Nur Freaks unterwegs hier

so sieht der Platz eines zivilisierten WoWlers aus^^




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


so long grüssle
mel


@Nasenhaar
jede billige Grafikkarte kann heutzutage 2 Monitore verwalten, WoW hat aber keine Multiunterstützung (jedenfalls kenne ich keine). 
man kann demzufolge ganz Easy Buffed.de auf dem anderen laufen lassen zum nachlesen etc. (man switcht mit ALT+TAB zwischen Windowsprogrammen herum)


----------



## Dilius (23. Oktober 2007)

ne die meistens haben nur einen PC. lassen dann die Seite einfach offen und lesen dann bei der quest nach. ANdere haben wohl die Kohle und haben 2 PC's. Aber Otto-Normal hat nur einen mit 2 x TFT's ^^


----------



## nexus22 (23. Oktober 2007)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


So das ein teil unseres reinen zocker zimmers. aber eigentlich gehört es  der katze *g*

und auch wenn unsere grossen nun eigene spielecken haben in ihren wohnungen  wird  das zockerzimmer noch reichlich genutzt . 

die monitore werden in kürze  gegen 24 "" getauscht und auch der rest der technik  ist eigentlich immer auf den neuesten stand ^^ ein 3 pc platz  wird grade geplant. 

eine grosse sitzgruppe zum chillen oder einfach nur zuschauen runden dann das ganze ab.


----------



## Vanessaya (23. Oktober 2007)

Dilius schrieb:


> ne die meistens haben nur einen PC. lassen dann die Seite einfach offen und lesen dann bei der quest nach. ANdere haben wohl die Kohle und haben 2 PC's. Aber Otto-Normal hat nur einen mit 2 x TFT's ^^




Ich habe nicht mal 2 TFT´s^^


----------



## Maddin2307 (23. Oktober 2007)

und in der "ecke" sitz ich am liebsten:^^ (WoW macht grad nen update...)




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



_...und wieder ne g15 xD_


----------



## Grizzla (23. Oktober 2007)

http://img237.imageshack.us/img237/6426/img0047qz0.jpg

Mein nettes PC-Equip aus:
1x Sennheiser Headset
1x Logitech G15
1x Razer Copperhead 
1x exactmat x speed (speed pad)


----------



## Jokkerino (23. Oktober 2007)

http://img518.imageshack.us/img518/9013/lpaintsy1.jpg
nix besonderes aber ich mag es =)


----------



## Badomen (23. Oktober 2007)

nana zeigt es doch mal in natura xD
bei mir zumindest sammeln sich immer mind 2 wasserflaschen, gläser schüsseln und cds xD
mache nachhher ein pic


----------



## Maddin2307 (23. Oktober 2007)

Badomen schrieb:


> nana zeigt es doch mal in natura xD
> bei mir zumindest sammeln sich immer mind 2 wasserflaschen, gläser schüsseln und cds xD




geht mir genauso, nur ich stell das zeug immer hinter mich, deshalb is nich auf pic drauf 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Adalin (23. Oktober 2007)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Ebenfalls Normal 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



19Zoll TFT (BenQ), G15, Razer, Senheiser Headset


----------



## Maltar (23. Oktober 2007)

--=Nasenhaar=-- schrieb:


> Hab da mal ne ganze dringende Frage ... Es gibt hier ja Leute mit 2 oder sogar 3 Bildschirme! Wo auf dem einen Buffed ist zum nachlesen und auf dem anderen WoW/Games sind ...
> Braucht man dann auch 2 Rechner/Computer/PC´s ?
> Oder habt ihr es irgendwie anders geregelt ? (Mit 2 Schnitt stellen und besonderen Programmen?)




Armes Nasenhaar.

Keiner antwortet dir.

Das geht ganz einfach. Jede "etwas" moderne GraKa (Grafikkarte) hat 2 Monitorausgänge. einen VGA Ottonormalanschluss und einen DVI Anschluss. 

Also kannst du 2 Monitore an 1 GraKa anschliesen. WoW auf Fenstermodus im Grafikmenue einstellen und schon kannst Du auf 1 Monitor zoggen und auf dem 2. Browsen oder wie auch immer.

Frag am besten Freunde mit Kenntnisse. Denn die Monitorkalibrierung ist für Laien nciht einfach.

Gruß Maltar


----------



## myxemio (23. Oktober 2007)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


Das is mein Schreibtisch....

Is zwar nur ein 15"-TFT, aber der reicht ir voll und ganz...

aber im Großen und ganzen ganz gemütlich und bequem.... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Maddin2307 (23. Oktober 2007)

Maltar schrieb:


> Frag am besten Freunde mit Kenntnisse. Denn die Monitorkalibrierung ist für Laien nciht einfach.



najaa, mittlerweile haben die meisten treiber nen assistenten, da is das eig. ganz einfach.
bei nVidia heisst das einfach "nVidia Systemsteuerung" und ATi/AMD hat sowas auch, heisst glaube "Catalyst Controll Center"

aber stimmt scho, 2+ monis sind richtig praktisch^^


----------



## Ahramanyu (23. Oktober 2007)

@Panicwolf

Gelöscht wegen pornographischen Inhalts. Bitte so etwas unterlassen, ansonsten lernst du meinen besten Freund Mr.Schreibsperre kennen.

@Topic
Zu unordentlich für diesen Tread.


----------



## -bloodberry- (23. Oktober 2007)

So, hier ist mein "Arbeitsplatz":



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


(Click)

Links mein PC. Schon etwas älter, wird deshalb nur zum Musikhören, Chatten, Surfen, usw. verwendet. Besondere Komponenten sind nicht 'drin.
Mittig mein Laptop, auf dem ich spiele. Darin pochen ein Pentium M 750 @ 1,86 GHz, 1 GB RAM und eine 128 MB Mobility Radeon X700. Angeschlossen ist meine Razer Diamondback. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Rechts noch meine Turntables, damit ich mir selbst Musik mixen kann, wenn mir Winamp zu langweilig wird. Darauf ruhen ein paar schöne Kopfhörer von Reloop, mein Medusa Headset (auf der Fensterbank) ist aber auch nicht zu verachten. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Darkevil0904 (23. Oktober 2007)

Das wäre dann mein "Gaming-Corner"...
Der 2te Bildschirm kommt noch ^^" im Moment will ich aber noch etwas abwarten bis die HD Technologie im GFK Bereich noch etwas ausgereift ist... dann will ich auch 2 baugleiche HD Monitore besorgen!


----------



## chaoskarl87 (23. Oktober 2007)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Schlicht und einfach mir reichts ^^ wie man sieht gibts auch noch leute ohne g15 die trotzdem die horde bei seite räumen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 oda einfach auch raiden


----------



## Darkrex (23. Oktober 2007)

Hi Leute erstmal sry für die quallität mein 3,2mp handy bring es nicht wirklich.


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Das ist mein Zockerbereich!



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

]Image Loop[/url]
-Logitech Multimedia Tastatur
-Standart Laser Maus 500dpi
-19 Zoll Röhren Monitor 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
-Selbstgebauert Pc:
2,4Ghz
512 ram
Geforce 5200 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
20gb Festplatte 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
-3 etagen Schreibtisch mit laminierten massiv Holz
und Metallträger +Kabelbox

Mir reicht es um nach der Realschule abends  2std. zu Zocken
was ich aber bald austauschen werde ist die Grafikkarte,die
Festplatte und den Monitor 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Haegr@Ysera (23. Oktober 2007)

„Der größte Lump im ganzen Land, das ist und bleibt der Denunziant.“

    – August Heinrich Hoffmann von Fallersleben


----------



## Isoma (23. Oktober 2007)

sooo hier seht ihr mein kleines reich  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
ich fang ma an aufzuzählen was da so rumsteht:
-müll! (muss ma wieder aufräumen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )
-19" flach versteht sich  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
-logitech X530 5.1 hammer sound
-meine von herzen geliebte maus MX518
-speedlink ultra flat tasta mit licht, damit ich auch nachts was seh  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
und natürlich simpsons poster mit ner march neben dran^^




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



sou unterm tisch steht mein prachtstück(marke eigenbau natürlich) er is zwar schon 2 jahre alt aber wow un css läuft immer noch drauf also passt dat schon^^.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



ps: der zweite bildschirm kommt noch  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Darkrex (23. Oktober 2007)

Haegr@Ysera schrieb:


> Als ich noch auf dem FluSi Mist stand, sah es ähnlich aus
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


FluSi Mist ?oder meinst du mich garnicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ThomasO (23. Oktober 2007)

Meine kleine PC-Ecke zum Arbeiten und Spielen:


----------



## Grünring (23. Oktober 2007)

So das ist mal meine *Gamestation* 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


>>>


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

<<<


----------



## Andersson (23. Oktober 2007)

Meine Zockerecke in meiner Studentenbude:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich zocke WoW auf dem 24er iMac und das ist ein Genuss für die Augen. Sceens machen is heir das Größte...


----------



## Waro (23. Oktober 2007)

So und in der Ecke zock ich^^ Original unaufgeräumt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


(Ja man kann so spielen)




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Erklärung: Links unten kann man einen Packard Bell (128+258MB Arbeitsspeicher, 80gig festplatte 2,4ghz)erkennen, mit dem ich zufrieden bin, da er für sein Alter ausgezeichnet läuft 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Musste zwar noch zusätzlichen Arbeitsspeicher für BC ausrüsten aber das wars dann auch ^^
DVD-Laufwerk ist seit n paar Monaten im Arsch und den 2. von 2 USB-Frontanschlüssen hab ich auch erst vorn paar wochen gekillt. Daneben das silberne ding ist eine Externe Festplatte (180gig).
Auf dem Tisch stehen neben ein paar Boxen ein 17" Monitor... naja mir reichts eig. Dann nochn nice gamepad im PS-Style^^ 
Was in Bild 1 oben auf meinem Monitor steht ist eine Kuh bzw mein Taure, der hier nur leider grad als Klebestreifen-Halter missbraucht wird :-/
Was hier noch fehlt aber typisch wäre ist das Klopapier, das sich z.B. prima dazu eignet erschlagene mucken vom Monitor abzuwischen (man kann auch zewa nehmen aber da ist ein.. blatt gleich so rießig 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )
Das Headset klemmt wohl gerade iwo zwischen monitor und wand... und joa... standart-tastatur, die maus weiss ich jetzt das modell nicht (links beim monitor liegt so halb drunter noch eine ^^) joah..... das wars ^^

Spenden werden gerne angenommen -> PM me ;D


----------



## shneedy (23. Oktober 2007)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




so das is der rechner von mir(links) und der rechner meiner freundin (rechts) mein laptop ist auch noch in der mitte wo ich immer UT3 spiele wenns im raid langweilig wird ... oder wc3 tft... xPP

falls uns jemand besuchen möchte wir spielen auf dem server Durotan NáÐÐy und Sneedy 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Qonix (23. Oktober 2007)

Waro schrieb:


> So und in der Ecke zock ich^^ Original unaufgeräumt
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



zockst du mit überkreuzten Armen oder bis du linkshändler und hast die Maus in der linken Hand?


----------



## sevi93 (23. Oktober 2007)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Hi,

tja mein "Zockerplatz" fällt etwas kleiner aus (zum Glück, denn sonst hätt ich ihn wohl nicht aufs Bild gekriegt  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ). Auf diesem Bild sucht man vergeblich die g15 und die 2000dpi Maus, jeglich eine 800dpi saitek Maus (2,99€^^) und ein Labtec-Keyboard (6,99€^^)... 
hmm... dann sieht man noch eine 17" CRT-Röhre und ein SPEEDLINK Dynamix XL Soundsystem.
Außerdem sieht man noch ein billig-Headset... tja, das wars schon...

Nun zu meinem Rechner, der mittelklesse Konfi hat (mit illuminati-ui hab ich schon meine 40fps - das reicht).



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Der ist selber zusammengeschraubt und es stecken viel Blut, Schweiß und Tränen drin^^

So jetzt die Konfi mal im Einzelnen:
1GB DDR2 RAM (Rüste bald wieder auf^^)
128MB Saphire Radeon 9250 (Kommt auch bald was Neues)
Mainboard von ASRock (Keine Angst, kommt bald ein neues rein mit max 4GB RAM)
80GB HDD
1,4 GHz AMD Athlon 1700 (Ja kommt auch was neues^^)

So, das wars erstmal...

P.S.: Ich liebäugel grad mit nem TFT-Widescreen 20" (ebay sei dank^^)

MfG Seviman


----------



## Danketo (23. Oktober 2007)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Naja meins, normalerweiße annere Tastatur aber da is irgend ne flüssigkeit rausgekommen, jetzt gehtse nimmer 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



MX 518 (teh one and only), ednet Standmikro (vom heatset die scheiße is mal wieder kaputt), Speetlink Heatset, BenQ FP71GX TFT, "Ja" Eistee, bissle was zum Notieren und Nasenspray 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## sko1970 (23. Oktober 2007)

bei mir is nix besonderes voll normal

http://s6.directupload.net/images/071023/aglzpqhq.jpg


----------



## STL (23. Oktober 2007)

So hier mal mein Reich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Der rechte Screen is hauptsächlich fürs Fernsehn oder Mediaplayer ^^
Naja ansonsten is eigntlich nix besonderes...

dual core mit 1,6 GhZ, Geforce go 7600 2gb ram und joa

Diamondback als Nager + passendem pad
Logitech Tasta...


----------



## Fornix (23. Oktober 2007)

Eben frisch gemacht.
17" TFT und das Arbeits-Notebook. 0815 SpeedPad mit einer kabellosen Microsoft Maus und eine Fujitsu-Tastatur.
Rechts in der Ecke stand bis gestern noch ein alter Drucker.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Noch eine Frage zu Dual-Monitor: Wie schaffen es manche einen 17" neben einem 22" Widescreen zu betreiben? Das gibt doch eigentlich keien GraKa her? Meine Leadtek 7950 GT TDH schafft zumindest nur 2550 in der Breite. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## chukkey (23. Oktober 2007)

das is mein SPIELPLATZ^^




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



monitore: 22" und 15,4" ; tastatur: z-board  (wow keyset 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ); micromaxx lautsprecher (vom alten rechner 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ) ; hab jezz die meisten daten vom rechner nich mehr im kopf, weiß nur noch: grafik:GeForce 8800gts und festplatte: 500GB ^^



hätt dann noch eine frage....

wieso habt ihr mehrere rechner???

das versteh ich iwie net ^^


----------



## Wulfos (23. Oktober 2007)

Hiho, hier mal meine "Ecke" ^^ Aufgrund der schlechten Webcamqualität hab ich mal einfach noch nen Screenshot von jedem Bildschirm gemacht, und sie ins Webcambild eine"klebt" 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Von links nach rechts: 
Notebook mit 2 TFTs (Musik,Surfen,chatten,etc)
Mainrechner mit 2 TFTs (Links mein Priest und rechts mein Mage)
Server mit 2 TFTs (Links der Priest einer Freundin, welche leider nicht mehr zockt, rechts Serverprogramme und sonstiger Mist xD)




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Also ich denke Priest+Mage zum farmen > all, einfach mal 10 Feuereles pullen (ja, 10) und dann wegbomben, zu herrlich wenn dann kein einziges Partikel droppt =D
Mit der zusätzlichen Healpower vom rechten Priest werde ich demnächst mal ein paar waaghalsigere Instanzpulls versuchen, mal schaun ob ich den armen Mage oben halten kann xD


----------



## Fatsch (23. Oktober 2007)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Fatsch's workstation.
22 Zoll Wide / Z4 Sound/ G7 Mouse / Razer inc Pad
PC: 
Amd Athlon 5000x²
2GB Dual
GF8800GTX

Ps: Sry wenn das bild zu groß war xD

Viele Grüße

Fatsch


----------



## Lucyana (23. Oktober 2007)

Mein Bescheidener Arbeitsplatz^^

Ich habe:
Joystick - Logitech Attack 3
2 Mäuse Logitech Revolution (Main Maus^^) und Logitech MX 610 (Twink Maus falls Main Ausfällt^^)
Logitech Gaming Headset
17 Zoll Monitor
Mousepad - Buchenholzplatte von Obi 200x60x4^^
Tastatur - Saitek Eclipse

PC: 
Realtek high definition Audio
Nvidia GeForce 7500 LE
500 GB Sata Festplatte
Intel Core Duo Prozessor 5.2GHz (jeweils 2.6GHz)
2048 MB DDR2 RAM

Bild hier Klicken

PS.: Logitech FTW 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## chukkey (23. Oktober 2007)

@ wulfos


kannst du so wirklich zockn????

wenn ja: RESPEKT!!! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ksde (23. Oktober 2007)

Mein kleines Reich  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
- 19 Zöller Flat
- G15 (sau geil dad Teil)
- meine alte aber dennoch immer noch geiler MX510
- Lautsprecher Logitech X-230 (für wenig Geld, hamma wumms  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )
- Drucker von HP
- und mein Prachtexemplar und hat nur ungefähr 600€ gekostet (1 Jahr alt)
   - e6300
   - x1950pro
   - 2GB RAM
   - Realtek Soundkarte oda so (Musik hör ich wenn über meine richtige Anlage  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )
   - das Schmuckstück: das Gehäuse, blau beleuchtet, sieht Abends geil aus, vor allem auch mit der G15  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Das reicht mir zum zocken  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



(sry für die schlechte Bildquali, mein Handy musste herhalten  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )


----------



## SpecialAgent (23. Oktober 2007)

Das ist mein reich




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Roykendo (23. Oktober 2007)

So hier meine Heisssss geliebte Zocker Ecke 






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## VanDark (23. Oktober 2007)

So und hier ist meine kleine Zocker Ecke  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

http://s3.directupload.net/file/d/1224/yfwqw8wq_jpg.htm

Joa da gibts eigentlich nicht viel zu sagen nur das mir auffällt das ich mal wieder aufräumen könnt  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Valkum (23. Oktober 2007)

Also hab so 3 Photos auf denen meine Spielecke und meine bastel ecke usw. is

1. Links ein nicht funktionierendr PC in der mitte der rechner der ma mein Server werden soll, und rechts dann mein Zocker PC.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


2. Einma ein Pic von meiner Tastertur(Billige Yahoo! in Lila) und Maus (Logitech LX7). Unteranderem sieht man nen Buch über Samba (nicht der Tanz) meine PSP und nen Linux Heft.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


3. Mein Bildschirm(Acer AL1916W 19" Widescreen Max. Auflösung 1440px x 900px) Meiner Lampe, Headset jo.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


und zum schluss mein rechner: 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dromed (23. Oktober 2007)

Leidre ist die Qualität des Fotus etwas mies geraten..

Handycam. Zockerlichtverhältnisse..  Also Dunkel ^^ damit die Shocker auch zu Shockern werden.

http://www.boriza.de/desktop/Z003.jpg

Gruß Dromed


----------



## -Arones- (23. Oktober 2007)

Soo hab jetzt auch mal ein Bild gemacht, leider auch nur mit der Handy-cam. Aber ich denke is schon akzeptabel.

---> http://gmh.ham-soft.de/buffed/zimmer.jpg <---

Ganz links seht ihr meinen kleinen Fehrnseher, dann kommt mein 1. PC (Athlon 4600+, 2GB RAM, Geforce 7900 GS, Eigenbau natürlich) als nächstes kommt mein Laptop (Intel Dual Core 2,0 Ghz, 2GB RAM, Geforce 8600 GT) dann kommt der Dell Rechner (So ein Office ding halt -.-) joar und unterm Tisch is noch mein aller erster Rechner den ich jetzt als File-Server benutze.


----------



## Carcharoth (23. Oktober 2007)

So siehts bei nem Moderator aus *g*





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Links unterm Tisch steht noch n anderer PC, aber der läuft nicht immer (ausser im Winter, da bin ich froh um eine Heizung der Marke AthlonXP *g* )


----------



## Krimson (23. Oktober 2007)

So meine tastatur G15 is aus der reperatur sie geht wieder hier die aktuelen bilder^^




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gamerhenne (23. Oktober 2007)

tja, bis vor zwei Wochen hatte ich noch einen winzigen Eckschreibtisch und bin deswegen jetzt ganz
glücklich über meinen Riesentisch mit viel Platz zum Ellbogen ausbreiten.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Miccio (23. Oktober 2007)

Mein "Spielplatz" :-)). Man muss aber auch sagen, dass ein 2. Monitor nicht nur zum Zocken praktisch ist.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## OpusDei paRa (23. Oktober 2007)

Hier mein Reich ^^

hatte leider keine diggicam da deswegen mitm handy...

Hardware:
Maus: razer copperhead
Mauspad: razer mantis control
tastatur: Logitech g11
monitor: Philips 19"

PC: 
intelcore 2duo 2,13ghz
4gb ram
geforce 7950gt
usw ^^

aso nebendran steht noch ein dicker röhrenfernseher!




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



edit: ja ich habe aufgeräumt xD


----------



## Radängel (23. Oktober 2007)

hier mal meine Zockerecke:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gnadelwarz (23. Oktober 2007)

Meine Zocker Ecke, naja nich wirklich in der Ecke 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dianon (23. Oktober 2007)

So, ich dann mal auch.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Rechts mein Asus Laptop (fürs gamen unterwegs, als Linux-Testclient und zum TV schauen), mit tusätzlicher Tastatr und Maus fürs bequemere tippen. Ddaneben mein Hauptgamerechner (2 Nvidia 8800 nicht im SLI wegen 2 Monitoren) in der Mitte den 22" Breitbild fürs Gamen und daneben den "alten" 19" für Firefox, Trillian, Mail und co. Fürs Gamen selber ne G15 auf grün gemodded, nachdem einige LED's defekt waren, ne G7 zum Mausen und für die Ohren nen Medusa Speed Link. Rechts sammelt sich die restliche Hardware (Drucker, Wlan-AP, und nen Saitek Cyborg Evo für die Klassiker der Weltraumsims)

Über meinen Rechnern schwebt nen YT 1300 (Millenium Falcon) und ne F14 Tomcat. Und worauf ich besonders stolz bin, ganz Links hinter dem Laptop, eine echte, lebendige und grüne Pflanze 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



PS: Nein bin kein Kanadier, geh da nur immer zum Boarden hin und liebe das Land.


----------



## MrMichi (23. Oktober 2007)

Hier is meine kleine unaufgeräume Gamer Ecke




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Processor:  	
AMD Athlon(tm) 64 Processor 3800+, MMX, 3DNow, ~2.4GHz
Memory: 	
2046MB RAM
Hard Drive: 	
400 GB
Video Card: 	
NVIDIA GeForce 7600 GT
Monitor: 	
Belinea 17" x 2
Sound Card: 	
SoundMAX HD Audio
Speakers/Headphones: 	
Keyboard: 	
USB-Root-Hub
Mouse: 	
Logitech
Mouse Surface: 	
RAPTOR-GAMING Speed Pad
Operating System: 	
Windows XP Professional (5.1, Build 2600) Service Pack 2 (2600.xpsp_sp2_gdr.070227-2254)

stasi tool von xfire 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Auf dem rechten Monitor oben mein Feuerwehr Pieper in der Station

[edit] ich hab auch eine "noch grüne Pflanze" zwischen den monitoren


----------



## Delmar (23. Oktober 2007)

Hier ist meine "*Ecke*"




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Nichts außergewöhnliches  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Leider ist mein Z-Board grad putt.
Für Power sorgt meine 5.1 Anlage  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Solltet ihr ein Bild mit dem Logo , das auf dem Laptop ist, sehen stammt das
Bild von mir ^^

Wer sich das Wallpaper auf dem linken Bildschirm genauer ansehen möchte:  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Vorschau des bildes


----------



## erfrosterix (23. Oktober 2007)

ein freundliches hallo an alle helden der nacht da draußen...

hier mein kleines Reich des Feierabends...
nichts was jetzt besonders wäre, auser vielleicht mein mischpult auf der linken. mit dem ich mal schnell für gute musik sorgen kann, fals mal im team-speak langweilig wird }:-)

links von mir sind meine "kleinen Externen" wieviel is egal...

naja, schauts euch einfach an... 





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




bis die tage...


----------



## Luckhunter (23. Oktober 2007)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Das erste Bild hier zeigt wie es früher war... vor 2 Std xD naja, daran sieht man aber mal so einiges Xx ich bin Schüler, unordentlich, Disturbed-Fan, hab ne PSP, Handy K550I ... <.< ich sollte das Bild nicht reinstellen^^





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

   mein "neues" Reich... nur ich bekomm den schei* 2ten Monitor nicht zum laufen und für ne 2te Tastatur und Maus passt nicht mehr auf den Tisch... noch einen darf ich nicht x] bzw der passt nicht ins Zimmer




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



naja, ist halt kacke
vll. brauch ich noch den richtigen Treiber ... vll. könnt ihr mal sagen wies euch besser gefällt. vorher oder nachher, vll.auch melden, wenn wer Ahnung davon hat wies mit dem 2ten Monitor klappt (ja Grafikkarte ist dafür ausgelegt)


ja sonst eben das was man halt so als "STANDART" braucht ^.~  G15, Logitech MX 518 als Maus, Boxen sieht man auf dem ersten Bild, aufm 2ten sieht man sie nicht, stehen hinterm Schrank  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 so das ihr sie nicht seht, ich sie aber höre


----------



## Ayecarumba80 (23. Oktober 2007)

Nette Idee... Find ich witzig!

Hier mein Spieler-Reich:

Links mein Hauptrechner: P4 Dual Core 2,6Ghz, 4Gig RAM, 500GB Festplatte, GeForce 8800 GTX mit 728MB, Sound Blaster Live!, 19-Zoll TFT, Microsoft IntelliMouse Explorer 4.0 (ja ich mag keine Logitech-Mäuse), Logitech DiNovo Media Desktop 2.0 Bluetooth und nen 8-€-Headset von eBay ^^

Rechts mein alter: P4 3Ghz, 1.024 MB RAM, Radeon 9800pro mit 128MB, Sound OnBoard, 80 GB Festplatte, 19-Zoll TFT, Dell 2-Tastenmaus, Microsoft Office Keyboard. Auf dem Ding läuft dann immer Mucke und Browser und sowas mit.


----------



## Morwing (23. Oktober 2007)

Tolle Idee, endlich mal ein Blick auf andere Verückte^^
Wir sind nicht Allein....

Hier meine kleine Feierabend-Residenz.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bad_Noobowner (23. Oktober 2007)

HEY Leutz,
wer brauch schon 3 Bildschirme wenn er nen gscheiten 40 ''Zoller mir sorround anlage hat 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


naja das is mein Kleines reich ^^



Hier der Link Bild wa zu groß

http://www.bilder-upload.eu/show.php?file=...W2BcVkwqYvo.jpg


----------



## mellowd (23. Oktober 2007)

Bad_Noobowner schrieb:


> HEY Leutz,
> wer brauch schon 3 Bildschirme wenn er nen gscheiten 40 ''Zoller mir sorround anlage hat
> 
> 
> ...




klor viele grüsse an den augenarzt^^
was kann der 800x600???  kleiner scherz


----------



## Bad_Noobowner (23. Oktober 2007)

Ne hab grad 1024x768 drinne halte aber abstand (hab schon ne Brille ^^ )


----------



## `WhiSkeY (23. Oktober 2007)

http://picup.jar3d.de/show.php?img=datei_1...3_u_WhiSkeY.JPG
http://picup.jar3d.de/show.php?img=datei_1...3_u_WhiSkeY.JPG
das ist meine ecke links mein arbeitspc auf dem ich programmiere und son kram in der mitte mein server^^ 500Mhz 4tw und rechts der "neue" zoggpc^^


----------



## Delmar (23. Oktober 2007)

Ich glaubs net  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Fast jeder hat 2 oder mehr Bildschirme. 1 reicht doch oder?^^


----------



## mellowd (23. Oktober 2007)

Bad_Noobowner schrieb:


> Ne hab grad 1024x768 drinne halte aber abstand (hab schon ne Brille ^^ )



hehe zum film schaun is aber echt cool n kumpel hat nen 1m flat an seinem pc angeschlossen weil ers brennen satt hatte 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





falls das noch jemand lesen sollte  das Prog Ultramon  kann einiges vereinfachen zwecks mehrerer TFTs


----------



## Bad_Noobowner (23. Oktober 2007)

`WhiSkeY schrieb:


> http://picup.jar3d.de/show.php?img=datei_1...3_u_WhiSkeY.JPG
> http://picup.jar3d.de/show.php?img=datei_1...3_u_WhiSkeY.JPG
> das ist meine ecke links mein arbeitspc auf dem ich programmiere und son kram in der mitte mein server^^ 500Mhz 4tw und rechts der "neue" zoggpc^^


 

Nid schlecht Nid schlech hätt aber nochn weng aufgeräumt hehe ^^


----------



## Bad_Noobowner (23. Oktober 2007)

mellowd schrieb:


> hehe zum film schaun is aber echt cool n kumpel hat nen 1m flat an seinem pc angeschlossen weil ers brennen satt hatte
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...





Ja sowas is natürlich auch geil wenn die mobs sogroß sin dasde denkst sie kommen glei naus haha lol ^^


----------



## Bad_Noobowner (23. Oktober 2007)

Bad_Noobowner schrieb:


> Ja sowas is natürlich auch geil wenn die mobs sogroß sin dasde denkst sie kommen glei naus haha lol ^^




oder wartet hier mein desktop ^^ is eigener privater server ( wollten was testen )eigener Test server
 mit Wrath of the lichking aber psssst  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## blubb0rblase (23. Oktober 2007)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

hmm komm mir voll klein vor, im vergleich zu anderen ö___Ö xD


----------



## Elrigh (23. Oktober 2007)

Hier ist meine Gameecke...und es ist wirklich eine Ecke  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Besondere Features:
Dell 2405 FPW 24" Widescreen
Flexiglow Cyber Snipa Pad V2
Plantronics Voyager 510 USB Bluetooth Headset
ece Kaffeetassenwärmer...220V nicht USB  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Harman Kardon Soundsystem (etwas schwer zu erkennen, die seitlichen Boxen
Rechner ist nix besonderes, ein XMX Core 2 Duo E6750, @X6800 2x3.00Ghz, 2048MB, 500GB, 18x DVD-Brenner, 512MB ATI Radeon HD2900XT, ASUS P5N-E SLI Motherboard inklusive High End Wasserkühlung Intern, Thermaltake Shark Tower 550 Watt

Links vom Schreibtisch ist ein Fujistu Siemens Stylistic Tablet PC in Desktop Halterung zu sehen, das nutze ich zum lesen von E-books und zum Surfen. Darunter steht ein kleiner DVD-Player, der an den Widescreen-Monitor angeschlossen ist, welcher Bild im Bild wiedergeben kann - Genau das richtige für langweilige Raids... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Schwert und Schild gehören zu meiner LARP-Ausrüstung und geben der Ecke den richtigen Touch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Fatsch (23. Oktober 2007)

@Carcharoth
nich getraut im hellen ein Foto zu schießen ?
Und ahhh, ich sehe da ein (ich habe frust im Raid) Drehwürfel^^.
Nice.

MfG

Fatsch


----------



## Luckhunter (23. Oktober 2007)

blubb0rblase schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Also naja... ich wills so ausdrücken: vll. kommst du dir klein vor ABER: 

Du hast das wichtigste^^...

-Monitor (einer reicht eig vollkommen, alles darüber ist Luxus)
-Maus
-Tastatur
-Sound
-Shisha 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



und aufgeräumt isses auch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Selor Kiith (23. Oktober 2007)

Sooo ich dann auch mal ^^ 
Und ja ich habe nur den Laptop zum zocken xD
Geht aber gut, wenn nicht grad die Maus ausfällt... aber ich hab schon mitm Touchpad angefangen UT2k3 zu zocken 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Edit: Nu aber das richtige Bild xD




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Zenti (23. Oktober 2007)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



mein kleines reich...der klobige röhrenmonitor wird zu weihnachten endlich ersetzt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



ansonsten alles am start was man so braucht....die kaffeemaschine is leider nicht auf dem bild^^


----------



## Morphix (23. Oktober 2007)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Ich halte dann auch mal die Fahne hoch für die wenigen Apple-Besitzer, die WoW spielen



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Angelneo (23. Oktober 2007)

k, des is dann mal mein reich

mfg
angelneo


----------



## Carcharoth (23. Oktober 2007)

Fatsch schrieb:


> @Carcharoth
> nich getraut im hellen ein Foto zu schießen ?
> Und ahhh, ich sehe da ein (ich habe frust im Raid) Drehwürfel^^.
> Nice.
> ...



Im hellen zockt es sich schlecht. Habs lieber dunkel 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und ja, das ist ein Rubiks Cube. Probiere den grad zu lösen... 90% sind fertig ^^


----------



## Crystania (23. Oktober 2007)

sooooooo *g* das wäre meine kleine zockerhöhle. voll plüschig halt n bissl girly aber die leeren becksflaschen im hintergrund hauns wieder raus  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

und sry für die schlechte quali, es ist dunkel hab schon lichtangemacht und nokia handy quali ist auch nich die geilste im dunkeln. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## mellowd (24. Oktober 2007)

Jo geil 
hier kann man immer wieder reinschaun und erneut staunen

war echt ne g... idee sowas aufzumachen




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## PocketDragon (24. Oktober 2007)

*Hi zusammen...

Ich ziehe dann mal mit und zeige der Welt da draussen auch meinen Spielplatz  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 *





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*Gruß vom Pocketdragon  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 *


----------



## Ixchel (24. Oktober 2007)

http://my.buffed.de/user/137520/blog_detail?blogID=1221228

Da steht alles 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Muerte (24. Oktober 2007)

hmm hab jetzt mal 3bilder gemacht  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


das ist der kabelsalat der hinter meiner konsole steckt  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


NEIN das ist nichtmein aktueller, dass ist mein alter den ich bei ebay vertickt hat, bekommen hab ich ihn als ich 6wahr und hat mir jetzt 6-7 jahre true diesnte geleistet  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  danke








			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Das ist er mein stolz, n toller lappi drumherum ist zwar unaufgeräumt. sehr ihr die webcam ????? seht ihr sie `? das ist mein mikro für raids etc... funk erstaunlcih gut
aber dass wars von mir


achja GAAANZ WICHTIG beachtet das mousepad..... fällt euch was auf ? ja gneau scherbenwelt karte...... haben die giga typen net so mousepads ? ..... hm HABEN SIE,,,,,, haben sie nicht mal das letzte der drei mousepads verschenkt ? HABEN SIE... war das nicht beim halbfinale der 5v5 WM in haburg ? DOCH WAR ES..... haben sie da nicht jemand diese mousepad geschenkt ? DOCH HABEN SIE.... hmm wer war das bloß ???? ICH WAR ES jop genau das mousepad liegt auf meinem schreibtisch


EDITh mein dass ich mir über antowrten kritik usw... frueen würde bei fragen einfach fragen


----------



## Bash00r (24. Oktober 2007)

> Joa ich sage mal so ... ^^ es is ganz gemütlich hier
> 
> Naja nich lachen ^^ bin ein fauler mensch
> achso .. habe meine kippe grade vor die linse gehalten ... naja deshalb is dat ein bisschen verqualmt



Was hat ne Dose "Silikon-Spray" neben dem PC zu suchen? 
Festplatten ölen oder im Falle eines Klemmes die Tastatur geschweige denn die Maus zu silikonieren????


----------



## Isegrim (24. Oktober 2007)

Bash00r schrieb:


> Was hat ne Dose "Silikon-Spray" neben dem PC zu suchen?
> Festplatten ölen oder im Falle eines Klemmes die Tastatur geschweige denn die Maus zu silikonieren????



FPS-Zocker benutzen Silikonspray gern mal, um die Gleitfähigkeit des Mauspads zu erhöhen. Dürfte aber in die gleiche Kategorie wie beleuchtete Mauspads und Gehäuselüfter mit CS 1.6 Logo fallen.

http://www.google.de/search?hl=de&clie...ray&spell=1


----------



## Bash00r (24. Oktober 2007)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Das erste Bild ist bei meinem 2ten Wohnsitz

17" und 19" er CRT in der Mitte der Laptop

Logitech iTouch Tastatur und Logitech Click! Maus, Hama Mauspad beleuchtet und PC : Marke Eigenbau

Das 2te Bild ist bei meinem ersten Wohnsitz.

Gezockt wird im Dunkeln

Schwarzlichtröhre
links Drucker HP PSC 1510, Logitech iTouch Tastatur und Logitech Click! Maus, Hama Mauspad beleuchtet und PC : Marke Eigenbau PC und Utensilien werden hin und her geschleppt aber Monis bleiben an Ort und Stelle^^
Laptop ebenfalls immer unterwegs

Leider alle mit dem Handy aufgenommen

Sauställe sind nicht wegzudenken, aber ich überblicke jedoch das Chaos^^


----------



## Gaimilef (24. Oktober 2007)

Joa Also hier mal Meine Zocker Ecke 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


das Foto ist 5 min alt =)

_*1tes Foto Clear,*_



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



_*2tes Foto Erklärungen*_



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Zepythos (24. Oktober 2007)

wen's interessiert...

 hier klicken


----------



## Imovane (24. Oktober 2007)

Ich zocke meistens am MacBookPro im Wohnzimmer am Esstisch. Meist mit Kopfhörern, wenn mal n längerer Raid ansteht, hol ich das Headset. Sonst hab ich keinen Computer. ocke via wLan.
v Handybild, vor 3min gemacht, darum auch der Morgenkaffee, es ist halb acht uhr morgens, normalerweise mach ich da dieagesquests in WoW, bevor ich zur Arbeit abdüse, aber es ist Mittwoch, und da macht man dann so absurde Dinge wie fotos für Buffed.....


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



(btw. revidiert mal Eure Meinung zum tankpala!!!! Ihr erzählt diesbezüglich ziemlichen Müll....)




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Palatinus (24. Oktober 2007)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



So, da will ich auch mal mein "Arbeitsplatz" zeigen!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Eigentlich nix besonderes außer das direkt hinter meinem Stuhl gleich mein Bett steht wo ich nach langen durchgezockten Nächten mich dann ins Bett fallen lassen kann!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Ajo, zum zocken wird ausschließlich der rechte Rechner genutzt da die anderen beiden Systeme für meine Arbeit bestimmt sind! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Joa, ich hoff mal es gefällt euch...

Grüße...  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Fungor (24. Oktober 2007)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und hier noch der Blickwinkel, wenn ich mit dem Hunter am farmen bin...




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## MiKlAtScH (24. Oktober 2007)

so das is mein platz direkt unterm dach fg und sogar mit klima anlage für heisse sommernächte^^





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ichliebebuffed (24. Oktober 2007)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  Werd die Tage 2 grüne Neonröhrn unter mein' Milchglastisch haun, dann werd ich n Bild machön und ihr seht von wo aus buffed geliebt wird!! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Wilbur90 (24. Oktober 2007)

Bash00r schrieb:


> Was hat ne Dose "Silikon-Spray" neben dem PC zu suchen?
> Festplatten ölen oder im Falle eines Klemmes die Tastatur geschweige denn die Maus zu silikonieren????




Naja habe damals counter-strike gezockt  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
einfach aufs pad rauf und schon rutscht die maus von ganz allein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Schouck (24. Oktober 2007)

das ist meine zocker ecke:

http://www.bilder-upload.eu/show.php?file=...F46MvJ1eALr.JPG


----------



## NormenKD (24. Oktober 2007)

Ich bin Überrascht wie viele mit einem dual- oder sogar tripplescreen setup zocken oO


----------



## Dizler (24. Oktober 2007)

Hmm...joooo das ist meine Zocker Abteilung^^ 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Snowrain (24. Oktober 2007)

Wo kriegt ihr alle das ganze geld her ? >.<


----------



## Qonix (24. Oktober 2007)

arbeiten?


----------



## Carmên (24. Oktober 2007)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



das ist meine ecke. wenn ihr wüsstet wie viele kabel hinter meinem tisch sind ^^


----------



## Yannick Werner (24. Oktober 2007)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Aliceschwarz (24. Oktober 2007)

Das ist mein Zocker-Bereich:


Hier spiele ich!


----------



## Seju (24. Oktober 2007)

so hab mal neue Bilde gemacht 

hier sind sie hf damit soweit xD

Bild 1
Bild 2


----------



## Ixchel (24. Oktober 2007)

Dizler schrieb:


> Hmm...joooo das ist meine Zocker Abteilung^^
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




Du hast genauso eine Schreibtischlampe wie ich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## talsimir (24. Oktober 2007)

http://img229.imageshack.us/my.php?image=a...tsplatz1oi2.jpg


Das ist meine Zockerecke!!!


----------



## ThomasO (24. Oktober 2007)

Aliceschwarz schrieb:


> Das ist mein Zocker-Bereich:
> Hier spiele ich!




 Immer diese Buffed.de Schleichwerbung  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kleene Tînu (24. Oktober 2007)

boa ich heul hier gleich rum ey... was habt ihr alle für geile zockerecken??!??!??^^ will auch  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
*rotz und wasser heul* das is nich fair ^^  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

@Weinwalker: is die uhr da bei dir am schreibtisch ne Baby-G oder schaut des nur so aus? bitte antwort 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Edit: Pic kommt noch... Digi-cam suchen -.-


----------



## Dromed (24. Oktober 2007)

Kann das sein das 90% von uns die G15 haben xD und Blaue Beleuchtung um Pc ? xD


----------



## Kumaro (24. Oktober 2007)

Ja , das ist mein Arbeitsplatz auch in blauer Beleuchtung gehalten.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## chiccolo (24. Oktober 2007)

@ tonkz

da sind wir ja schon 2 he he 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

nene ich hab nen 20 zoll imac g5 und ein mac book pro g4 ....

insgesammt 3 kapel : tastatur, maus, elektro (wobei ich tastatur und maus auch mit wireless haben könnte) 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

KEIN KABEL-SALAT  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

http://my.buffed.de/fileadmin/mybuffed/use...ge/dsc00517.jpg


----------



## chiccolo (24. Oktober 2007)

chiccolo schrieb:


> @ tonkz
> 
> da sind wir ja schon 2 he he
> 
> ...



und sogar extra aufgeräumt  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Luckhunter (24. Oktober 2007)

Seju schrieb:


> so hab mal neue Bilde gemacht
> 
> hier sind sie hf damit soweit xD
> 
> ...




Und ich dachte ich wäre unaufgeräumt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 omg, nee ist ja nicht böse gemeint, aber wie kannst du da zokken? Xx


und JA 90% von uns haben ne G15 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

) die ist ja auch klasse^^ und was macht meine besser als eure? RICHTIG meine war um 90% billiger beim Kauf^^


----------



## Tally (24. Oktober 2007)

So, das ist mein Spielplatz: 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Der 24 Zöller ist für die Anzeige von WoW und anderen Spielen zuständig, das Dell Laptop daneben zeigt buffed.de oder auch das Fernsehprogramm. Manchmal arbeite ich auch damit. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## lindzay (25. Oktober 2007)

alle geklaut !!!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

und zwar von mir !!!

http://forums.wow-europe.com/thread.html?t...613&sid=3#0

quasi:
 gorgonnash: erst0r 1111




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dracun (25. Oktober 2007)

lindzay schrieb:


> alle geklaut !!!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




kennste net den song von den prinzen???..



> Denn das ist alles nur geklaut,
> das ist alles gar nicht meine,
> das ist alles nur geklaut,
> doch das weiß ich nur ganz alleine,
> ...



Denk mal drübe rnach^^ 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Galleo (25. Oktober 2007)

hier dann auch mal meine zocker ecke
http://my.buffed.de/fileadmin/mybuffed/use...ry/large/pc.jpg


----------



## Seju (25. Oktober 2007)

Luckhunter schrieb:


> Und ich dachte ich wäre unaufgeräumt
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



hmm dann weißt du nit wie es aussieht wenn nit aufgeräumt is hab de schreibtisch nochn bisschen aufgräumt vorm foto machen^^
hmm geht eig. ganz easy
ich mag keine richtig sauberen zockerecken 
da fühlt man sich so...so ... unwohl und unheimisch
ein genie beherscht das chaos


----------



## Saphirà (25. Oktober 2007)

so jetzt zeig ich euch mal meinen keller
..


----------



## Saphirà (25. Oktober 2007)

...
ein beamer zum frernsehen
ein bildschirm für wow
und einer für buffed



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Luckhunter (25. Oktober 2007)

Seju schrieb:


> hmm dann weißt du nit wie es aussieht wenn nit aufgeräumt is hab de schreibtisch nochn bisschen aufgräumt vorm foto machen^^
> hmm geht eig. ganz easy
> ich mag keine richtig sauberen zockerecken
> da fühlt man sich so...so ... unwohl und unheimisch
> ein genie beherscht das chaos




Wie recht du hast... seit ich den neuen Platz habe find ichs zwar von de rPosition her besser aber heimisch fühl ich mich kaum noch ^^... vll. muss ich mich erst dran gewöhnen aber ich komm ins Zimmer und will mich auf meinen alten Platz setzen^^... naja, zurück zum Thema: AUFGERÄUMT brauch ichs auch nicht, aber ich meine wenigstens Maus und Tastatur n bissl Platz?!^^


----------



## el_nappo (25. Oktober 2007)

Mein Schreibtisch:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Links iMac 24", rechts 19"

Mac FTW


----------



## Gefesselt (25. Oktober 2007)

Also mal ne frage, was bringt auf mehr als einem Monitor zu spielen? Also siehst doch auf jedem das gleiche oder? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  Und wie kann man mehr als einen Monitor an einen PC anschließen? Muss man da was bestimmtes in seinen PC einbauen? =)   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Hotero (25. Oktober 2007)

Billiger Abklatsch ausm Gorgo Forum  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

http://forums.wow-europe.com/thread.html?t...81302&sid=3


----------



## darud (25. Oktober 2007)

Hotero schrieb:


> Billiger Abklatsch ausm Gorgo Forum
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




blub blub.. wer liest schon solche Foren?




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



hier mein setup... bisserl blau 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## darud (25. Oktober 2007)

lindzay schrieb:


> alle geklaut !!!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




Lächerlich das die Wow Zocker immer denken sie hätten das Rad erfunden. Solche "Show your Desktop" Freds gab's schon bei EQ. Also ganz locker bleiben!


----------



## attake (25. Oktober 2007)

mein spiel und bastelzimmer ^^




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




jaja der 21" Iiyama ist schon etwas veraltet 
aber der hat mal n schweinegeld gekostet und liefert nochimmer n geiles bild  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tidoc (25. Oktober 2007)

Hier mal meine Zockstation 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tidoc (25. Oktober 2007)

darud schrieb:


> Lächerlich das die Wow Zocker immer denken sie hätten das Rad erfunden. Solche "Show your Desktop" Freds gab's schon bei EQ. Also ganz locker bleiben!




Die gibt es in fast jeden Grösseren Forum


----------



## Luckhunter (25. Oktober 2007)

LAAA 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ich hab ja bereits mein Zimmer gepostet (danke, mein 2ter BIldschirm klappt...)


http://www.computerbase.de/artikel/hardwar...ysteme_21_71/5/ 

davon das 2te abgebildete System ^.^ mein neues ;D Bass bis zum erbrechen und saugeiler Klang zugleich


----------



## Tainja (25. Oktober 2007)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Crownchen (26. Oktober 2007)

*Hier mal meine kleine Spielecke  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

*  




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ngaio (26. Oktober 2007)

Mein Spiel"platz"




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Nichts tolles aber mir reicht es 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Andy89 (26. Oktober 2007)

Mein Arbeitsplatz 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Als das Sofa kam kam auch schnell ein TFT und der Schreibtisch musste weichen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
PS: Man sollte immer was zu Essen und zu Trinken am PC haben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Eichensarg (26. Oktober 2007)

Naja dann will ich auch ma 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



1. Spongebob is true
2. Lachgummi sind imba
und 3. Kaffee is pflicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Turwag (26. Oktober 2007)

Die Arena:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Das Equip:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Mein Pet:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Hier zockt ein Enhancer Schamane  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Zum Equip (sry hab kein Arsenal linke  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )
Maus: Logitech MX1000
Tastatur: Logitech G11
Joystick: Logitech Attack3
Webcam: Logitech (irgendwas kA mehr wie die heisst 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )
Headset: Sennheiser PC 131
Monitor: 17" Philips
Ein Knight Rider Buch, dass des Tisch davon abhält zu wackeln  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 (wer findets?)


----------



## Mapmann (26. Oktober 2007)

Jo das mein Spielplatz XD naja nicht so extrem aber wozu auch 2-20 Monitore haben XD . Nein ist schon geil habe ja auch noch nen Laptop . 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Destilatus (26. Oktober 2007)

Also da muss ich doch ma einmal auch mein Zimmer mit reintun :> bei mir zur Zeit Lan und wenn ihr da sitzen seht isn guter kumpel vom mir der Cecko ^^




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Da zockt jetzt Cecko. :> 

Und das is mein Platz 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



und das wenns licht aus is ^^ : 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Joar und hier Zockt ein Hordler :> bzw  ein Troll Schurke

Wäre toll wenn ihr was dazu sagen würdet oder so ^^


----------



## K0l0ss (27. Oktober 2007)

Destilatus schrieb:


> Wäre toll wenn ihr was dazu sagen würdet oder so ^^



Dein Stuhl ist kaputt... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Und...gib deinem Kollegen mal mehr Platz ab...da verreckt man ja auf dem kleinen Fizzeltisch.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Destilatus (27. Oktober 2007)

K0l0ss schrieb:


> Dein Stuhl ist kaputt...
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




^^ der regt sich schon die ganze Zeit auf XD aber bei einer 1 zimmer Bude isses da schlecht mit dem Platz ^^


----------



## Fir3man (27. Oktober 2007)

Das is meine Zocker Lounge, fehlt aber noch der Laptop und die 2te Externe Festplatte^^

Moni 24" IIYAMA Vision Master Pro510 - alt aber gut 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Tasta: Komplett mit Maus "Logitech MX3200" aba für gewöhnlich hab ich ne Razer Tarantula (Nur kB die rauszusuchen, da ich gerade umgezogen bin(
Proz & Mainboard: AMD Opteron 144 - MSI PT8-blabla
Graka: ATI Radeon 1950XT
RAM: 1Gb OCZ DDR 400
Gehäuse: Chieftech Server Tower
Usw. usw. blabla 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dromed (27. Oktober 2007)

Gefesselt schrieb:


> Also mal ne frage, was bringt auf mehr als einem Monitor zu spielen? Also siehst doch auf jedem das gleiche oder?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Meiner meinung nach bringt es das schon 2 Monitore zu haben.
Einerseitzs für die Arbeit ( Datenbanken + Diverse statistiken von der Arbeit )
Und beim Zocken halt 1 Monitor wie bei mir Links _ Fürs Game 
und der Rechte für Diverse andere sachen . Z.B. in Raids Videos / Filme anschauen , Musik playllisten bearbeiten, Surfen,  Bei Buffed um Forum rumschnuppern. 

P.S. Hier nochmal nen besseres Bild meines Arbeits und Spielplatzes. !
http://www.boriza.de/desktop/IMG_0059.JPG
Ja ich kann auch lesen. ^^


----------



## Luckhunter (27. Oktober 2007)

K0l0ss schrieb:


> Dein Stuhl ist kaputt...
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




Naja, wo ist der Stuhl denn kaputt? xD außerdem ---> solange man drauf sitzen kann 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Und bei dem Prob mit dem kollegen geb ich dir recht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




@ Droemd:

/sign

ABER du musst mir mal helfen xD ich hab zwar beide Monitore zum laufen bekommen, aber i.wie minimiert sich immer das Game wenn ich auf dem 2ten Bildschirm was mache... selbst wenn es eig keine Auswirkungen auf den Game-Monitor hat... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 das total dämlich... gibts da i.wo ne Einstellung? ^.~

Wäre dir für eine Antwort verbunden


----------



## Kleene Tînu (27. Oktober 2007)

Turwag schrieb:


> Ein Knight Rider Buch, dass des Tisch davon abhält zu wackeln
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



also so schwer zu finden isses auch nich xDDDDD *mit dem buch rumwedel* ^^


----------



## Takyn (27. Oktober 2007)

hehe 24 zoll imac 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ich liebe es xD +windows für andere programme...



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



+ apple tasta und logitech boxen + maus


apple ftw 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## K0l0ss (27. Oktober 2007)

Destilatus schrieb:


> ^^ der regt sich schon die ganze Zeit auf XD aber bei einer 1 zimmer Bude isses da schlecht mit dem Platz ^^



Du wohnst in einer ein Zimmerbude? Sieht mir aber auf den Fotos nicht gerade danach aus... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DanielMK (27. Oktober 2007)

Mein Arbeitsplatz

naja ist nich gut geworden aber egal ^^ 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dromed (27. Oktober 2007)

Luckhunter schrieb:


> @ Droemd:
> 
> /sign
> 
> ...




Gaaanz einfach.

InGame ESC drücken in die Grafik optionen und dort bei der Option im Fenster  oder so den haken rein machen.

Kanns dir nicht genau sagen hab ebend WoW Deinstalliert und meinen Acc gelöscht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## BoV_Jimmy (27. Oktober 2007)

Joar das ishalt mein bescheidener Schreigbtisch mit G15, G5, Typhoon Headset, und LIDL LCD Bildschirm ^^ 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## darr3n (27. Oktober 2007)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Das erste is mein pc wo ich selber meistens drauf zocke das zweite bild is mein 2. rechner wo ich mit kumpels oft zocke, oder kumpels dran sind wenn internet ausfällt und die trotzdem mit raiden wollen und so xD
Und der fernseher is zum wii zocken oder fernseh gucken wenn einem langweilig is,
aber manchmal an einem wochenende wo mir total langweilig is siehts dann auch ma so aus das der fernseher auf meinem Tisch steht und als bildschirm dient und der 17 zoller daneben für den desktop zuständig ist.

mfg daRr3n


----------



## Jocke (27. Oktober 2007)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Hier mal ein kleiner Einblick in die Zentrale der "Engel von Azerot". Hier geht schon manchmal richtig was ab wenn wir mit 4 Leuten zusammen zocken.


----------



## Monkeyrama (27. Oktober 2007)

Ich brauch dringend mal eine neue Kamera, aber gut das hier ist meine Zockerecke bisher.
http://www.freepler.de/userdaten/33186030/...rt/pict0014.jpg
AM2 4200+ Dual Core
2048MB Speicher
240GB Festplatte (160+80)
Nvidia 7300

Logitech Media Keyboard
Logitech MX510
Speedlink Gravity 2.1
LG Flatron 19°
Eye Toy ^^


----------



## Prox1 (27. Oktober 2007)

So und hier mein kleines, gemütliches und sogar aufgeräumtes Reich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich finde 2 TFTs müssens einfach sein *gg*

cya
Prox1




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Noaix (27. Oktober 2007)

Hier mal meine Zockerecke extra für euch aufgeräumt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



zwar nichts so gute quali war kein gescheites licht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



EDIT: und hier noch mal ein bisschen umgestellt mit zwei Bildschirmen ja mir ist langweilig ;P




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LeXuS123 (27. Oktober 2007)

Hier is meine Kleine Spielecke und somit mein erster Foreneintrag 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lordcocain (27. Oktober 2007)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



so siehts bei mir nachm Raid aus


----------



## Morglow (27. Oktober 2007)

Ich bin zwar der Meinung, dass das jeder selber wissen muss aber ich finds immer komisch wenn da son ne teure G15 und noch irgendne teure Maus stehen die Glotze aber nur ihre 17" hat.


----------



## Gwynny (27. Oktober 2007)

*Unsere kleine feine PC- Ecke. Von Thore, Garwain und Gwynifar,
den netten 70ern auf dem klasse Server Thrall.
Mann gönnt sich ja sonst nichts... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
*






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Alex1105 (27. Oktober 2007)

Hallöchen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Hier auch mal meine "spielwiese" ist zwar ein wenig unaufgeräumt aber man kann das wesentliche erkennen ^^

2 Rechner + 1Monitor bin ich schon losgeworden ^^ ansonsten sah es ein wenig naja..egal hier die pics ^^






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Emkayurkay (27. Oktober 2007)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

   Sodele nun zeig ich euch mal wo ich Spiele.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



32" machen sich schon gut !  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lemiu (27. Oktober 2007)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

nix besonderes

20,1 " TFT, G15, MX518 Maus, Aqua R5 Mauspad, Canon Pixma IP4000, Lampen von Ikea, und jede Menge Universitätskram.


----------



## Lungentorpedo (27. Oktober 2007)

mein schreibtisch (ist immer vollgestellt)




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Vehra (27. Oktober 2007)

Home sweet home



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Goeira (27. Oktober 2007)

ditt is meine kleine zocker ecke 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ziemlich bequem da füsse hochstelln aufn rechner sitzen.. links daneben is übrigens nochn fernseher und Grom ist immer an meiner seite xD 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## hansdieteror (27. Oktober 2007)

Sö, des ist meins, das im Hintergrund ist des Schlafzimmer, damit ich nach Stundenlangem Farmen net so nen langen weg zum Bettchen hab 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Achja, des ist ein iMac 2Ghz Core Duö. Mac Ftw! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 



Grüße
hansdieteror


----------



## ThomasO (27. Oktober 2007)

Eines haben auf jeden Fall alle gemein....

...Kabelsalat unterm Tisch, hinterm Schrank oder wie auch immer   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## jjone (27. Oktober 2007)

und so siehts bei mir aus.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Lässig oder? ^^


----------



## Härja (27. Oktober 2007)

hm, tjo, ich hab im mom garkein arbeitsplatz^^ da wir uns zu zweit im mom einen schreibtisch teilen, muss ich mich zum zoggen meist mitm laptop aufs bett oder so verziehen... dann mit ziemlich großem buch als anti-lüfter-verstopfungs-maßnahme XD 
ist aber garnicht so unbequem... trotzdem bin ich froh, wenn ich demnächst umzieh, is bestimmt auch besser für mein rücken.


----------



## WarSquirrel (27. Oktober 2007)

Trööt, so schauts bei mir aus. Wenn auch grade chaotischer als sonst... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Schleppie integriert im Wohnzimmer.
Ich brauch dringend nen guten Bürostuhl, dieser Sessel bringt nur Kreuzschmerzen, sonst nix!




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## johnnyroflzomfglol (27. Oktober 2007)

Also... das is meine Ecke.
Naja nichts besonders:
19" TFT von LG
Logitech G11
Razor Diamondback (die erneuert werden muss das sich die fingertasten iwie auflösen, die pellen ab unso xD )
Headset
Boxen
nen leistungsstarker PC
und daneben nen Fernseher ( was sein MUSS )
naja aufgeräumt wird mal alle paar tage^^
Bin sehr zufrieden damit aber habe noch eine Frage...
Bringen 2 Bildschirme echt SOOOOOOOOO viel? weil dann würd ich meinen alten noch rauskramen^^


----------



## johnnyroflzomfglol (27. Oktober 2007)

Also... das is meine Ecke.
Naja nichts besonders:
19" TFT von LG
Logitech G11
Razor Diamondback (die erneuert werden muss das sich die fingertasten iwie auflösen, die pellen ab unso xD )
Headset
Boxen
nen leistungsstarker PC
und daneben nen Fernseher ( was sein MUSS )
naja aufgeräumt wird mal alle paar tage^^
Bin sehr zufrieden damit aber habe noch eine Frage...
Bringen 2 Bildschirme echt SOOOOOOOOO viel? weil dann würd ich meinen alten noch rauskramen^^


----------



## Kalidore (27. Oktober 2007)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



tada..^^  

ja es steht auf dem boden und ja ich habs mit dem handy gemacht


----------



## Kalidore (27. Oktober 2007)

ThomasO schrieb:


> Eines haben auf jeden Fall alle gemein....
> 
> ...Kabelsalat unterm Tisch, hinterm Schrank oder wie auch immer




ich hab nur ein kabel oO^^


----------



## nAw.oLLE (27. Oktober 2007)

da^^




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Neorc (27. Oktober 2007)

Und das ist mal meine Ecke, klein aber fein^^
Für mich reicht eigentlich ein Bildschirm, aber mit so ein paar mehr kann ich mir das eigentlich super vorstellen, kann man zocken und noch bei buffed was gucken, aber über zwei spielen, dann ist da ja immer eine lücke zwischen...



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Deatho (27. Oktober 2007)

das is meine zockerecke  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



2x 17" von hp 320gb festplatte und billige maus und tastatur




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Cycrit (27. Oktober 2007)

Hier spiel ich. Laptop mit zweiten Bildschirm. Wie Ihr seht wird am Laptopbildschirm gespielt und auf dem zweiten ist fast ständig Buffed auf. Nebenbei läuft noch Internetradio oder Musik von der Festplatte. Eine Tasse Tee oder Kaffe gehört auch dazu. Was will man mehr?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## WarSquirrel (27. Oktober 2007)

@Deatho: Grade aufgehört zu rauchen oder einfach so Pfefferminzjunkie? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Krimson (27. Oktober 2007)

wie ihr gesehen habt habe ich ein aktueles bild von mir reingestelt  dan wolte ich mal mein Spiele ecke zeigen *der 2 tisch der da steht da kommt mein Laptop noch trauf^^

1 bild




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Bild 2




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gorass (27. Oktober 2007)

Ja, dann möchten wir uns doch auch mal an dieser durchaus interessanten Aktion beteiligen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Hier die "Zockerecke" meiner Freundin und mir:

Im gesammten: 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ihre Ecke nah: 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Meine Ecke nah:


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



und das Bild find ich einfach cool ^^: 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## OdinsSohn-IE-Nethersturm (28. Oktober 2007)

Hi, 

ich schließ mich mal an und poste mal meine "Operationszentrale"^^

Also:  

1. Ja, das ist ein Alienware Rechner (fragt mich nicht, was er damals gekostet hat, ists aber wert) 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
2. Die G5 von Logitech ist einsame Spitze in der Kombination mit der Razer Exactmat.
3. Mein Drucker wird als zusätzliche Ablagefläche benutzt^^
4. Die bunten Pillen sin nur Smarties. Ich brauch die, bin schließlich Heil-Pala^^

Und zu allerletzt: JA, ich schäme mich, dass ich noch keine G15 von Logitech habe... Aber... ich muss dem Gruppenzwang wiederstehen... ^^





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## lilzype (28. Oktober 2007)

Habe noch ein paar Zettel usw. vor der Tastatur zur Seite gelegt. Kein besonderes System... Samsung tft, ne Maus von Tchibo xD,ne noname flach-tastatur,aber gutes 5.1 sound system...was in meiner aufstellung der boxen (die 2 anderen sind unterm tisch und eine fehlt^^) nicht ganz auf 5.1 hinauskommt  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dravedorn (28. Oktober 2007)

Also ich musste einfach auch mal meine kleine Ecke posten




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich brauch unbedingt nen größeren Schreibtisch. Wo ist eigentlich mein Laptop? *kopfkratz*
Und wo zur Hölle ist mein Apple 30" Cinema Display...achja! der is ja noch bei Saturn 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Achja liebe Kinder !!! NICHT RAUCHEN !!!




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und die kleine Rennmaschine...leider is grad eine der Grafikkarten kaputt gegangen dafür hab ich jetzt mein TB Speicher voll..hmm, ne doch nicht 2 Platten sind ja im Raid doch nur 3/4 vom TB


----------



## SteP (28. Oktober 2007)

Sicherlich nicht so modern wie bei den meisten hier, dafür schön gemütlich:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Satanhimself (28. Oktober 2007)

SteP schrieb:


> Sicherlich nicht so modern wie bei den meisten hier, dafür schön gemütlich:
> 
> bildchen


ich hab schon gedacht ich sei echt gut dran mit nem notebook gleich aufm nachttisch
aber das übertrifft echt alles !  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

geil


----------



## Marv. (28. Oktober 2007)

So, dann möchte ich auch noch mal meine kleine Scharmützel-Ecke posten.

Dort verbringe ich wohl die meiste Zeit des Tages. Was man nicht sehen kann: Als ich das Foto geschossen habe, stand ich genau vor dem Fernseher. Also kann ich von meinem Arbeitsplatz aus direkt Fern gucken.

Aber hier erst mal das Bild. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Arbeitsplatz

MfG,

Marvin


----------



## MasterChris32 (28. Oktober 2007)

SteP schrieb:


> Sicherlich nicht so modern wie bei den meisten hier, dafür schön gemütlich:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Also irgendwie habe ich das Gefühl das der dir ma auf den kopf knallt


----------



## Destilatus (28. Oktober 2007)

K0l0ss schrieb:


> Du wohnst in einer ein Zimmerbude? Sieht mir aber auf den Fotos nicht gerade danach aus...
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




Doch doch. ^^ Is ne Altbau Wohnung. Also net so der Bringer =/ aber reicht für eine 2 Mann lan xD


----------



## Chaosbreaker (28. Oktober 2007)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## alex93 (28. Oktober 2007)

Hier meine Zockerecke :



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Screen von meinem Desktop :



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



die Zockerecke is net so besonders aber mein desktop find ich cool 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## WarSquirrel (28. Oktober 2007)

@Step: Entweder du hast das Bild schonmal vor 5 oder 6 Jahren auf diversen Funseiten veröffentlicht oder du hast dir nun einen Spass erlaubt. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Ich tendiere zu letzterem, denn das Bild ist schon steinalt...


----------



## njlux (28. Oktober 2007)

So ich wollte meinen "ARBEITSBEREICH" auch posten, hab aber kien bild hier ich beschreib einfach mal

So:
-1,5ghz
-gforce fx 5200
-512 mb ram
-17zoll Röhrenmonitor (Geschenkt aus der Schule)
-logitch headset
-razer krait maus (die beste)
-2 Boxen
-Lavalampe

und auf was ich besonders stolz bin:
-Tastatur marke Eigenbau...
-Mein web and walk Handy
-Mein plexi Glas Gehäuse

was haltet ihr von dieser Ausstattung..... xD 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 



PS: 3fps in Shat 4 the win


----------



## Dromed (28. Oktober 2007)

SteP schrieb:


> Sicherlich nicht so modern wie bei den meisten hier, dafür schön gemütlich:
> """"""Hier war mal nen bild"""""




ähm, wenn ich den ganzen tag geraidet habe hatte ich ab und an echt rückenschmerzen und war froh wenn ich mich ins bett legen konnte.

Wie machst du das wenn das mal so kommt? auf nem stuhl schlafen?


----------



## njlux (28. Oktober 2007)

lol^^ das würde mich auch mal interesieren..


----------



## Lemiu (28. Oktober 2007)

wenn ich seh wie viele in unmittelbarer nähe ihrer Rechner rauchen wird mir ganz anders.

Wisst ihr eigentlich was Nikotin Rauch einer Elektronik antun kann?


----------



## Dieck (28. Oktober 2007)

Hier mal mein kleines Reich ^^




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jooles (28. Oktober 2007)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  Meinz




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Mac Pro 2.66 Quad Core mit X1900
iMac C2D 

Macs ftw  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Destilatus (28. Oktober 2007)

Lemiu schrieb:


> wenn ich seh wie viele in unmittelbarer nähe ihrer Rechner rauchen wird mir ganz anders.
> 
> Wisst ihr eigentlich was Nikotin Rauch einer Elektronik antun kann?




öhm, nichts? was soll das machen? Also bei mir wird nur der Bildschirm gelb ^^


----------



## Dr.Pepper (28. Oktober 2007)

So hier mal meine Kleine Zocker ecke.

Hier erst mal mein Pc




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Hier jetzt mal mein Schreibtisch mit meien geliebten alten 19 zoll röhren Monitor.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Falls man es auf den Bildern nicht erkennen kann  ich habe eine laptop tastatur von genius und eine razer diamondback in Rot udn ein logitech headset.^^

In den nächsten tagen werde ich allerding meine alte röhre gegen einen neuen größeren Blidschirm eintauschen^^. naja oder besser gesagt mein Plasma Fernseher kommt und dann geht mein PC in mein Wohnzimmer^^.


----------



## eMJay (28. Oktober 2007)

SteP schrieb:


> Sicherlich nicht so modern wie bei den meisten hier, dafür schön gemütlich:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Wie geil^^  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Aber ein TFT- Bildschirm wär da echt gut... hätte auch angst dass der mir auf den Kopf fällt... und zum schlafen würde ich mich auf die andere Seite legen.... sonst könnte ich nicht schlafen... Das gefühl dass mir der auf den kopf fällt wär einfach zu groß


----------



## McPolli (28. Oktober 2007)

Etwas spät aber ich zeige euch auch mal meine Zockerecke.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Die Kenner unter euch sehen natürlich die G15 Tastatur und die G5 Maus.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  Ein 22" und ein 19" Acer-Display sorgen für mehr Übersicht. Mein Rechner ist leider etwas veraltet.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  Es steckt ein DFI P848 Board mit einem Intel 865er Chipsatz drin. Darauf sitz ein P4 2,8GHz HT unterstützt von 1 GB RAM. Die Bildschirme werden von einer Nvidia 7800 GS (256M gefüttert die auf dem AGP-Slot sitzt. Ja, ich habe kein PCI-X  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Links ist mein aufgerüsteter Acer TM8100 zu sehen. Dieser hat PCI-X  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  Der wird auch schonmal zum zocken genutzt wenn ich unterwegs bin.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Bescheiden und übersichtlich. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Kleine Besonderheit: Aufgrund meines Berufes als Tontechniker habe ich ein etwas anderes Soundequipment gewählt. Mein Sennheiser PC 150, was mir gute Dienste leistete, hängt nur noch zur Zierde am Schreibtisch und musste einem Sennheiser ME64 Kondensatormikrofon und einem Sennheiser HD25 Kopfhörer weichen. Nicht ganz billig aber sehr lohnenswert. Meistens höre ich jedoch über Lautsprecher auch wenn der TS läuft. Dafür habe ich, meines erachtens nach, das klanglich beste PC-Lausprechersystem für mich gefunden. Creative Cambridge Soundworks SW310. Wird leider nicht mehr produziert.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Gruss

Polli


----------



## Lemiu (28. Oktober 2007)

> öhm, nichts? was soll das machen? Also bei mir wird nur der Bildschirm gelb ^^



Nikotin wird durch die Lüfter auch ins Gehäuseinnere transportiert wo es sich bevorzugt auf metallischen Gegenständen, sprich Leiterbahnen, Kondensatoren etc. absetzt, dort bewirkt das Nikotin die Bindung von Wasser und Fetten, die widerum ziehen staub magisch an. Der Elektroniksupergau ist praktisch vorprogrammiert.


----------



## bambulefüxin (28. Oktober 2007)

sooooo hab ja nu schon viele gesehn, viele krasse hehee

meine is nich so spektakulär ich spiel auch fast nur noch auf dem laptop.,,..
naja seht selbst




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## grege (28. Oktober 2007)

Dr.Pepper schrieb:


> So hier mal meine Kleine Zocker ecke.
> 
> Hier erst mal mein Pc
> 
> ...



Das Medion 5.1 Soundsystem das man im unterem Bild sieht hab ich auch  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  Is vllt. nicht der beste Sound aber war echt günstig 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Vestina (28. Oktober 2007)

Tagchen!

Dann will ich meinen Spielplatz auch mal präsentieren. Wie man sieht, mag ich LaraC. Aber bitte keine Sprüche deshalb. Ich weiß, das die "Frau" polarisiert ... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ach, und ein bißchen Werbung für's buffed-Magazin mußte auch noch sein. Krieg ich jetzt was dafür, ihr buffies?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ohawko (28. Oktober 2007)

Was muss ich machen um beide Monitore laufen zu lassen an einem rechner.  Also ich habe beide angeschlossen nur wenn ich ein Spiel öffne kann icih auf denn weiten Monitor nicht mehr zugeifen. was muss ich da eintellen oder was wo rein stecken? da ihr alle mehrere monitore habt denke ich mal das ihr das wisst ^^


----------



## bambulefüxin (28. Oktober 2007)

So...hab nun schon so viele gesehn, sehr krasse...

dann zeig ich euch ma meins..eher weniger spektakulär...

spiel auch eigentlich nur noch auf dem laptop ^^

Meeeeine Zockerecke


----------



## Akuji (28. Oktober 2007)

Servus!

Also hier mal meine Spieleecke!^^




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Für interresierte:^^

Asus Notebook A4G
Microstar komplettsystem mit 17"-Röhre  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 und irgendwas als Rechner  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ^^


----------



## Lemiu (28. Oktober 2007)

Ohawko schrieb:


> Was muss ich machen um beide Monitore laufen zu lassen an einem rechner.  Also ich habe beide angeschlossen nur wenn ich ein Spiel öffne kann icih auf denn weiten Monitor nicht mehr zugeifen. was muss ich da eintellen oder was wo rein stecken? da ihr alle mehrere monitore habt denke ich mal das ihr das wisst ^^



Für gewöhnlich lässt sich das in der Treibersteuerung einstellen, was mit dem zweiten Monitor passieren soll.

Gruß Lemmi


----------



## Gandarr (28. Oktober 2007)

das ist mein Schreibtisch nichts besonderes aber trotzdem schick



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## MarX (28. Oktober 2007)

Joa, hier meine Spielecke, ist nichts besonderes, aber ich fühle mich wohl ^^




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Destilatus (28. Oktober 2007)

So und jetztttttttt die bilder nach der mini lan xD 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



So, morgen kommt ma ein Bild im völlig aufgereumten zustand  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Wenn ihr was dazu sagen würdet wäre es n1  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## masterofgame (28. Oktober 2007)

So das wäre noch meine Ecke!!!! Grüsse an alle Spiler


----------



## Buffey (28. Oktober 2007)

ok, jetzt ich  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



sieht irgendwie aufegräumter aus als es in wirklcihkeit ist ^^

Und das hier befindet sich hinter mir.... der Spieleschrank:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




(ich sollte dringend mal meine digicam reparieren lassen, die handy fotos sind ja üwwel^^)


----------



## Goldenboy1989 (28. Oktober 2007)

da staunt ich was


----------



## Draghunter (28. Oktober 2007)

Shadaim schrieb:


> Wie sieht Eure PC-Spieleecke genau aus? Knippst Eure Zock-Umgebung, postet die Fotos in diesem Thread und erzählt uns etwas darüber. =)
> 
> Wie es bei den Buffies zuhause aussieht, erfahrt Ihr übrigens in diesem Artikel.





Ich habe ein Lap und kann mich überall hin pflanzen im wohnzimer oder in meinem zimer 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

leider kann ich kein foto machen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kirshak (28. Oktober 2007)

Hier mal meine kleine Spielecke  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Ich weiß sieht katoisch aus aber hab kein bock auf zu räumen machen so oder so meine Eltern.xD
Nicht um den Bildschrim wundernder ist alt und will neuen aber hab kein geld im moment. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## masterofgame (28. Oktober 2007)

http://my.buffed.de/user/191851
Meine Ecke


----------



## Minomoro (28. Oktober 2007)

Hallo ihr =)

hab mir eben mal die mühe gemacht, und Fotos von meiner "Zockerecke" gemacht.
Viel spass damit  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

1. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



2. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Um alles klar zu stellen. 

Ich mag Schafe,
Ich spiele alte Spielekontolen (wie z.B. das SNES),
Ich rauche Shisha wie ich Luft einatme
und das wichtigste, ich bin verrückt =)

MfG Minomoro das Gildenschaf 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Pr0ll (29. Oktober 2007)

so bild reich ich nach 
wollte nur sagne dass ich ganz gefrustet bin weil ich wegen den ganzen bildern hier mir etz nen 2. bildschirm gekauft hab sonst wär ich nie auf die idee gekommen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Punky (29. Oktober 2007)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

mein Zockerplätzchen

miese Qualität da Handy-Kamera und Nachts aufgenommen.

Ja ihr seht richtig, da steht noch ein 19" Röhrenbildschirm.

Solange der noch funzt benutz ich den auch.

Suche noch Harddisk-spenden, meine 2.5 tb sind voll =) (Auf beide PC's verteilt)

Greetz, Punky


----------



## Lightside (29. Oktober 2007)

So dann setz ich meine Bilder auch Mal rein ^^




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Normalerweise benutze ich den Fernseher um fern zusehen *welch ein wortspiel ^^* aber da ich Ferien hab dachte ich mir ich nehm den mal als Main Monitor um das ganze feeling besser wahrzunehmen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## AvanXX87 (29. Oktober 2007)

http://img451.imageshack.us/my.php?image=1004862fp7.jpg


    das mein "arbeitsplatz" ...klein fein mein


----------



## Teradus (29. Oktober 2007)

So siehts bei mir aus. Normal und manchmal genial:

http://my.buffed.de/user/169478/blog_detail?blogID=1331423


----------



## Nogthul (29. Oktober 2007)

Hallo an alle Poster,

bei mir sieht es so aus. Zum zocken reichts ...   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Nicht zu uebersehen: die buffed-Hefte.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Pante (29. Oktober 2007)

Hallo hier meine kleines Reich . 

Nur ein Monitor ^^ 22" Widescreen

Natürlich die G15 und die  Razer Copperhead

Pc Wassergekühlt


Grafik: 7900GTX 512 Mb Ram


Mfg Pante 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Frutty (29. Oktober 2007)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Man muss dazu sagen dass ich leider ein sehr unordentlicher Mensch bin (sieht man) und ein Eistee-Junkie (sieht man auch an den 4 leeren Litern Eistee^^), außerdem bin ich leidenschaftliche Tee-Trinkerin und Fertig-Nudeln-direkt-aus-dem-Topf-Esserin!

Zur Verteigung meiner Mama: Sie hat wirklich, wirklich, wirklich versucht mich zur Ordnung zu erziehen..hat aber nicht geklappt. Mein Motto: Solange es nicht stinkt, sich bewegt oder sein Aussehen verändert muss es nicht zwingend entsorgt werden^^

Unbedingt gewürdigt werden muss auch der irrsinnig bequeme, tolle, rote IK*A-Sessel für 5 Euro, es is wirklich eine Freude darauf zu sitzen, deshalb hab ich auch eine Decke als Polster unter mir (aua)


----------



## chukkey (29. Oktober 2007)

Man muss dazu sagen dass ich leider ein sehr unordentlicher Mensch bin (sieht man) und ein Eistee-Junkie (sieht man auch an den 4 leeren Litern Eistee^^), 



is doch garnichts bei mir im mülleimer liegen 14   1,5l eistee packungen^^ 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Andy89 (29. Oktober 2007)

@chukkey   Respekt!!!^^


----------



## Cecko89 (29. Oktober 2007)

Hiho

Hir meine Zockerecke =) 

und ich bin der der bei destilatus drauf is =) 

http://img115.imageshack.us/img115/250/meinplatzsu4.jpg

könnt gern was dazu schreiben

Mfg Cecko


----------



## Destilatus (29. Oktober 2007)

Cecko89 schrieb:


> Hiho
> 
> Hir meine Zockerecke =)
> 
> ...



Achja^^ is schon toll bei dir


----------



## Gotham-Nathrezim (29. Oktober 2007)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



XBox Mediacenter (steht gerade im Wohnzimmer)
Philips 32"
JVC EX-A5

DVD: Hab nur eine > So High < was anderes braucht man nicht.
PC-Spiele: Diablo 2, NFS Carbon, WC3 & TFT, TitanQuest, CSS, UT2k4, 
Xbox: 70 Stück...


Für mein Zimmer habe ich einen Schlüssel... somit kann ich mich für ein ganzes Wochenende einschliessen.


----------



## Rabeal (29. Oktober 2007)

Hier mal meine kleine Game-Ecke^^



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rabeal (29. Oktober 2007)

Meine kleine Game-Ecke^^



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## kaldorei (30. Oktober 2007)

cruelangel schrieb:


> Joa hier seht ihr also mein kleines Zockerparadies und Arbeitsecke zu gleich^^
> Auf dem großen Moni zock ich meistens oder surf im Inet rum...nebenbei läuft auf dem kleinen ICQ, Winamp und öfters auch die buffed Seite wenn ich bei nem Quest mal nicht weiter weis
> 
> 
> ...




Also bei dir siehts - im Gegensatz zu den anderen, nicht hauen, war halt mein erster Eindruck - echt gemütlich aus, liegt wohl am heimeligen Licht und vielleicht auch daran, dass weibliche Wesen sich schöner einrichten können, da würd ich glatt einziehen *grins*... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## cridi (30. Oktober 2007)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



mein zockerparadies... (morgens) 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 so siehts bei mir aus 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 aufm normalen monitor laeuft wow... und neben bei aufm laptop lauft musik und icq und sonstiges um mit der welt in kontakt zu bleiben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



gruesse


----------



## Terijaki (30. Oktober 2007)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Links der von meiner Freundin, recht mein kleiner Mac-Lappy.

(beide werden durch iMacs ersetzt, Bestellung ist raus. Bilder folgen)


----------



## Suki2000 (30. Oktober 2007)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  So das is meine Zockerecke =) naja so ne typische 0185er ecke^^*GG*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Volljin (30. Oktober 2007)

Jor das halt mein "Monitor"
Hab nur ne scheis Couch bekommt man nach 2 Stunden Rückenschmerzen^^





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


mfg Volljin


----------



## Dode (31. Oktober 2007)

So, dachte ich drück da ma n pic von meiner Grufft rein.

Klick Me :>

Nja meine Mutta is noch wech, d.h. is bissl unordentlich :> Und an alle Flamer: Ja ich bin ein Kellerkind ^^

Greezzeess Dode


----------



## Gido (31. Oktober 2007)

Meine Ecke 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## cridi (31. Oktober 2007)

Volljin schrieb:


> Jor das halt mein "Monitor"
> Hab nur ne scheis Couch bekommt man nach 2 Stunden Rückenschmerzen^^
> 
> 
> ...




so zu zocken muss doch hammergeil sein oder??!! ... boow wie wuescht das kommen muss 

gruss


----------



## Blackwulf (31. Oktober 2007)

SpecialAgent schrieb:


> Das ist mein reich
> 
> 
> 
> ...



der beste arbeits und spielsplatz den ich bisher gesehen habe - Respekt


----------



## Sua (31. Oktober 2007)

jop, das find ich auch, schön aufgräumt, und geordnet
einfach nur gut zum zocken und arbeiten


----------



## Pearllenium (31. Oktober 2007)

und hier spielen ein Paladin nebst Moonkin:


----------



## Pearllenium (31. Oktober 2007)

und hier spielen ein Paladin nebst Moonkin:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## lilzype (31. Oktober 2007)

2 imacs...ich werd verrückt =) 
einfach top
wie finanzierst du diese?
darf man deine berufliche tätigkeit hinterfragen?^^


----------



## Pearllenium (31. Oktober 2007)

lilzype schrieb:


> 2 imacs...ich werd verrückt =)
> einfach top
> wie finanzierst du diese?
> darf man deine berufliche tätigkeit hinterfragen?^^








			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 2 personen = 2 macs und beide grafik-designer 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Imissa (31. Oktober 2007)

Joar...des is mal mein (unser) Reich. Bin ja nich alleine am zocken.Meine Freundin is auch noch fleissig dabei.
Demnächst kommt denn n 2.er TFT. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Emilbull (1. November 2007)

Hier mal meine bescheidene Bude
Emils Bude


----------



## Norgannon (1. November 2007)

BILD 
mein Tisch xD


----------



## foofo (1. November 2007)

dann zeig ich auch mal meinen ^^
bitte linke holzwand ignorieren xD
habs extra schon unscharf gemacht ^^




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



und das bild steht immer da ^^
das is kein gepose =)


----------



## Gwynny (2. November 2007)

SteP schrieb:


> Sicherlich nicht so modern wie bei den meisten hier, dafür schön gemütlich:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Hast du denn gar keine Angst dass der Bildschirm mal aus den Angeln reist und dir auf den Kopf fliegt? Das gäbe dann ein böses Erwachen, wenn es denn danach noch ein Erwachen gibt... Aber ansich ist das eine coole Idee 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## foofo (2. November 2007)

mir wär des mit der maus zu doof ^^
brauchste extra ein pad aufm bett xD
aber sonst bequem ^^
hol dir doch einfach nen tft ^^
dann brauchste auch keine angst zu haben ^^


----------



## st0ned99 (3. November 2007)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



So zock ich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## CreepingPhobia (4. November 2007)

Na...dann stell ich mal meine Entspannungsecke zur Schau 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Emkayurkay (5. November 2007)

Gido schrieb:


> Meine Ecke
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




lol sauber die Bong daneben stehen ROFL!!!


----------



## Nillonde (5. November 2007)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ich zocke hier wenn ich nicht grad an meinen webseiten oder foren rumtüftel oder Radio moderiere. Also nicht nur ne Zockerecke, sondern Allround *g*
Die sieht auch eigentlich nieeee so aufgeräumt aus, das Foto entstand kurz nachm Einzug  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Das Genie lebt im Chaos, zumindest am Schreibtisch...

Edit: Hälfte vergessen. Laptop exisiert ja auch, nur da nicht zu sehen. Der steht imemr wo anders rum. Wenn ich grad mal wieder ne längere TS-Sitzung habe mit Freunden kanns auch sein das der Laptop kurzerhand mit in die Küche wandert und ich nebenbei koche *ggg*


----------



## Audiophobie (9. November 2007)

Arbeitsplatz und Zockerecke... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lunos999 (10. November 2007)

Hallo

Die Zockecken sind alle so schön geordnet und sauber^^xD
Da kann meine nicht mithalten^^
also guten Zock !
mfg Lunos   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nillonde (10. November 2007)

Lunos999 schrieb:


> Hallo
> 
> Die Zockecken sind alle so schön geordnet und sauber^^xD
> Da kann meine nicht mithalten^^
> ...




lol du willst gar nich wissen wie das bei mir grad wirklich aussieht  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lunos999 (10. November 2007)

Hmm.... kanns mir vorstelln bei mir siehts auch so aus xD
die alten Flaschen von letzter Woche usw.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## trundler (10. November 2007)

Hy leute was geht hier so^^?? kennt jemanden den chara. Trundler???


----------



## Fairybutterfly (14. November 2007)

So hier mal mein Tisch!
Und oh je man sieht es ist ein Frauen PC!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## gebeter des dalarans (14. November 2007)

hey spielt ihr alle im rat von dalaran?
hey kann mir jemand sagen was die beste rüsti is für ein 30er schami?
ich bin eben neu hier gerade rein  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## gebeter des dalarans (14. November 2007)

und wo kann ich mit stufe 24 am besten trainieren ich bin eben im mom voll kacke dran


----------



## Lunos999 (14. November 2007)

Fairybutterfly schrieb:


> So hier mal mein Tisch!
> Und oh je man sieht es ist ein Frauen PC!
> 
> 
> ...



Schön Schön !
Hello Kitty und Gnom das hat Style^^
mfg Lunos


----------



## Nîniel_Arygos (16. November 2007)

Hier meine zockerecke  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

http://img211.imageshack.us/my.php?image=cimg1737uw6.jpg


----------



## Lordshell (17. November 2007)

Nachdem ich heute mal aufgeräumt habe kann ich Euch meine Zockerecke auch mal zeige 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## gebeter des dalarans (17. November 2007)

wer spielt alles im rat von dalaran?


----------



## Dracun (19. November 2007)

ähhhm der sinn dieses threads ist es seinen pc bzw arbeitsplatz alias zoggerecke zu zeigen udn net zu sagen auf welchen server man zoggt


----------



## Dominik2303 (22. November 2007)

Echt geil, was einige hier so haben, habs noch recht bescheiden gehalten xD. Also Laptop wird wow gezoggt, noch 4 Monate bis neuer PC, dann ists n buffed Laptop, der PC wird zum surfen, vorwiegend buffedCast hören oder buffedShow schauen benutzt.

http://schl4mp3.sc.funpic.de/desktop/DSCK0164.JPG

Die Maus oben, ebenso wie die Tastatur sind noch die, meines Alten Computers, leicht "abgenutzt", was aber kein wunder ist, bei dem CS konsum zu dieser Zeit....vor WoW  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Spiele einen Nachtelf Druiden auf Nethersturm (70) / Krustenkaese
und eine Blutelf Hexenmeisterin auch auf Nethersturm (23 ^^) / Chiubi


----------



## Flash Shock (28. November 2007)

Lordshell schrieb:


> Nachdem ich heute mal aufgeräumt habe kann ich Euch meine Zockerecke auch mal zeige
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Das ist nice! Auch haben will 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Hab keine Cam die funzt also kann ich nix posten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Humfred (28. November 2007)

Mal eine Frage, was ist an der G15 so besonders?


----------



## Andy89 (30. November 2007)

Die G15 hat für gamer schon einige Vorteile.
Zunächst ist sie beleuchtet. So,dass man damit sehr gut auch im dunkeln zocken kann.
Dann hast du einige Multimediaknöpfe(Vor Zurück Pause Stop etc.), ein Display(das ist wohl eher ein Spielzeug. Ein praktisches aber^^ Du kannst dir mit Applets aus dem Internet ziemlich Viel darauf anzeigen lassen) und einen Schalter, um die Windowstasten zu deaktivieren 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Das wichtigste sind aber wohl die Makro-Tasten. DU kannst damit so ziemlich alles machen. Irgendwelche Programme starten, dir Chatmakros machen, Makros für WoW kreiren sogar mit zeitlicher Verzögerung, die auf 0,001s genau einstellbar ist und so weiter^^ 

Gruß Andy


----------



## Lordshell (30. November 2007)

Und das Display ist super praktisch für das Schlachtfeld. Alle Infos auf einem Blick.


----------



## Humfred (30. November 2007)

Oh, danke.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Werde mir wohl auch ald eine zulegen.

Grüße, Hum


----------



## Delores-DSI (30. November 2007)

humfred schrieb:


> Oh, danke.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



würde aber genau hinsehen, den jetzt ist ja ne die neue G15 auf dem markt, die 
a.) weniger makrotasten hat und
b.) kein frei verstellbares Display hat, also es ist fix montiert, man kann es weder einklappen noch den winkel verstellen


----------



## Humfred (30. November 2007)

Delores-DSI schrieb:


> würde aber genau hinsehen, den jetzt ist ja ne die neue G15 auf dem markt, die
> a.) weniger makrotasten hat und
> b.) kein frei verstellbares Display hat, also es ist fix montiert, man kann es weder einklappen noch den winkel verstellen




Die Refresh? Ist das besser oder schlechter?


----------



## Delores-DSI (30. November 2007)

humfred schrieb:


> Die Refresh? Ist das besser oder schlechter?



man hat halt weniger markotasten und kann das display nicht verstellen, was ich weiss obs noch andere unterschiede gibt ka


----------



## Littleheroe (3. Dezember 2007)

hab ich jetzt bei ein paar gesehen. den gleichen sessel wie ich.

IKEA - Grosser, Bequemer, riesiger, schwarzer, cheffsessel


----------



## R!se Aga!nst (3. Dezember 2007)

Hab mir grad mal die neue G15 angeschaut und find die eigentlich besser, aber ist ja Geschmackssache 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.


----------



## nii_chan (5. Dezember 2007)

So, das waere dann mal mein kleines Reich ^__^
Sogar aufgeraeumt! ö.o
Bilder sind schnell mit'm Handy gemacht -> siehe Qualitaet.


http://freenet-homepage.de/niny_babe/dessi1.JPG

http://freenet-homepage.de/niny_babe/dessi2.JPG

Mhh.. Energy Drink, Fernbedienung fuer die Stereoanlage, Zigaretten..joa  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


Und das wichtigste ueberhaupt:
http://freenet-homepage.de/niny_babe/dessi3.JPG

Rofl lol woot woot =D!


nii


----------



## Reeth Caldason (9. Dezember 2007)

da ich jetzt grad leider kein photo amchen kann versuche ich es euch zu beschrieben:^^
also ich sitze hier gerade in einem zimmer vom haus meines vaters, da ich in keines der flats unseres anwesens ziehn wollte da es da noch kein i-net gibt. das ist ein ca. 12 quadratmeter großer raum den mein vater auch als büro nutzt. auf der einens seite steht mein doppelbett (auch wenn es im vergleich zu meinem in deutschland bissi eng is) und ein regal und paar wandregale um meine sachen unterzu bringen. auf der anderen querseite des zimmers steht ein regal in dem paar ordner lagern und mier als bierhalterung dient. dann gibt es dor einen recht großen schreibstisch auf dem der rechner un drucker und papierkram meines vaters liegt. zwischen regal und dem schreibtisch meines vaters steht mein tisch^^ ca. n quadratmeter groß. im zentrum ja nein bissi mehr zu mir steht mein lap-top. drum herum findet sich jeglicher scheiß. bücher, zigaretten, mückengiftpats, handy, handcreme, taschentücher, cds, noch net abgeshcickte postkarten und wie immer bei mir tausende von notizzetteln. daheim in deutschland hab ich meinen schreibtische mit aufbau. links von mir steht mein barebone und natürlich genau vor mir mein 19 zoller flatscreen. daneben und da drüber und über all um mich herum nur scheißdreck. da liegen wieder einmal tausende von notizzetteln, bücher, irgendwas was ich grad so abstelle, tabak, oft auch ma bissi dope und n haufen geschirr. ich bin mit meiner unordnung eigendlich recht zu firden. außer wenns eben mal "höheren" besuch giibt dann isses eben mal bissi schee^^
lg Reeth


----------



## Largo Valaxtex (9. Dezember 2007)

soo da la da zock ich:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



auf ma Bass-boxe steht mein Prinz Arthas, um moni verteilt Süßwahren, Kartenmaterial, Erkennungsmarke und Hustensaft (damit ma gesund zocken kann) 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Belandra (10. Dezember 2007)

Mein Spielparadies

Schreibtisch? Hab ich zwar, aber der is immer voll. (Beweisstück A: im Hintergrund rechts)
Stuhl? Brauch ich nich, zockt sich doch nix so gut im Liegen wie WOW.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
2+ Bildschirme? Pfff, ich hab nen 3-Jahre-alten Acer mit 15'' TFT der es immer noch tut

Und nirgends fühlt sich mein Laptop wohler als auf meinem Bett. Und ich auch.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Es geht doch nichts über Bequemlichkeit. Und Langeweile um 4 Uhr morgens...

PS: Ignoriert einfach den Bildschirmhintergrund, hat nix mit WOW zu tun.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Und noch ein PS: Quali is mies weils eben nur mitm Handy geknipst wurde.


----------



## Kimbley (11. Dezember 2007)

Ich spiel zwar kein WoW mehr, aber dachte ich stell die Bildchen trotzdem mal rein 

http://gallery.filefront.com/Cynics/120737/

Bildschirm: HP w22"07h
Boxen: Teufel Concept E Magnum PE 5.1 (1x 70, 4x 40, 1x 450 Watt)
Maus: Logitech G5 Refresh
Pad: SS QcK (stoff)
Tastatur: Logitech WAVE
Notebook: Sony VAIO FE28H (auf dem pc)
PC: Komponenten aufzulisten spar ich mir... er macht 12000 3dmarks

Und: Kippen, Feuer, DS 

Die Bilder sind mit dem Handy gemacht dass eigentlich auchnoch auf dem Schreibtisch liegt.


----------



## Blizardboy (13. Dezember 2007)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

mim handy gemacht *schäm*


----------



## OdinsSohn-IE-Nethersturm (14. Dezember 2007)

Hi,

ich hab weiter oben ein Bild hochgeladen, hab ne andere Frage hier zum Thread: Kann auf die Galerie nicht zugreifen, er läd und läd aber es bewegt sich nicht viel^^. Ist die Galerie offline oder liegt das Problem an meinem DSL?

MFG


----------



## Snowrain (21. Dezember 2007)

booah echt ey leute reumt ma bei euch auf DDD


----------



## ThomasO (22. Dezember 2007)

Snowrain schrieb:


> booah echt ey leute reumt ma bei euch auf DDD



Du schaust nicht aus wie meine Mutter, also ruhig 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Blizardboy (24. Dezember 2007)

Also ich find schön bei mir 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lurock (25. Dezember 2007)

So, ich bin nicht wirklich neu hier, aber
meine Spieleecke habe ich glaub ich
noch nicht präsentiert. Hier habt ihr sie:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Meine 2 dicken Kumpels... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
So siehts ungefähr bei mir aus,
meine G15 ist zwar kaputt, die neue
ist aber schon unterwegs... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Nur die Haargummis sollten irgendwie
nicht auf das Bild... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## kintaroohe (28. Dezember 2007)

Meine Z-Ecke 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Qonix (28. Dezember 2007)

kintaroohe schrieb:


> Meine Z-Ecke
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


HEHE, hast die gleiche Rechnerhülle wie ich  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Blizardboy (31. Dezember 2007)

Qonix schrieb:


> HEHE, hast die gleiche *Rechnerhülle* wie ich
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Auch genannt GEHÄUSE ^^


----------



## Qonix (1. Januar 2008)

Blizardboy schrieb:


> Auch genannt GEHÄUSE ^^


mir ist das Wort nicht mehr eingefallen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Denyseus (3. Januar 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



G15, Razor lachesis und mein neuer 20" 
und alles auf meinem 1a Ikea Schreibtisch


----------



## p1c4rd (4. Januar 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


das war noch zu lotro zeiten.

nun triple boxe ich wow.

und hier sind meine pc`s drin:

der steht mittlerweile auch endlich neben dem schreibtisch




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shinigami Ryuk (4. Januar 2008)

Na dann möscht ich mein Bild auch mal hinzufügen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



So ich mags eigentlich aufgeräumt aber so wies jetzt ausschaut schauts eign. nie aus >.<


----------



## Dracun (4. Januar 2008)

So haben vor kurzem umgeräumt...deswegen ein mein/unser neues reich




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Frauchens Platz^^





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Weldras (6. Januar 2008)

Sehr cooles Thema  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Lol aber es gibt ja mal wieder welche die echt übertreiben  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  aber nur weiter so..

Bei diesen üblen Game-Rechner post ich ma lieber nicht meinen iMac G5 rein  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Trotzdem Mac's mit WoW = 100% style^^


----------



## Qonix (7. Januar 2008)

Juhu bald hol ich mir mei neues Baby

bin noch am überlegen ob 4x2.6Ghz oder 4x3Ghz nehmen soll
4GB-Ram
ne geile Grafikkarte

und das ganze wir abgerundet durch 3 22" Bildschirme die dann zu einem zusammen geschaltet werden
einen G15 gibts auch noch und noch ne gute Maus

der alte PC wird dann als TS und Chat PC benutzt und bekommt ne Modifikation damit ich 2 Bildschirme ranhängen kann, wo dann mein alter 19" dran ist und dann mein HD-Fernseher ^^

juhu kanns kaum noch erwarten  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## nalcarya (17. Januar 2008)

möp.
Ich bin unordentlich, das ist so schon recht aufgeräumt :>




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LittleFay (17. Januar 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Carcharoth (17. Januar 2008)

Largo schrieb:


> soo da la da zock ich:
> 
> http://www.order-of-the-force.de/user_gale...kt%20largo2.JPG
> 
> ...




Woher hastn die Arthas-Figur?


----------



## Jokkerino (17. Januar 2008)

nalcarya schrieb:


> möp.
> Ich bin unordentlich, das ist so schon recht aufgeräumt :>
> 
> 
> ...


Du hast den selben sessel wie ich   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## nalcarya (17. Januar 2008)

Jokkerino schrieb:


> Du hast den selben sessel wie ich
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Du meinst den gleichen - soll vorkommen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ist von Ikea.


----------



## Jokkerino (17. Januar 2008)

nalcarya schrieb:


> Du meinst den gleichen - soll vorkommen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Yes i know


----------



## Lahombre (19. Januar 2008)

Shasar schrieb:


> So hier spiel ich:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



das sieht mir aber zu steril aus


----------



## Jockurt (20. Januar 2008)

nalcarya schrieb:


> möp.
> Ich bin unordentlich, das ist so schon recht aufgeräumt :>
> 
> 
> ...




Hab die gleiche "Sound-Röhre" wie du 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Spielst du dann mit PC-Link?


----------



## Davel (21. Januar 2008)

Neeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeid  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rexo (21. Januar 2008)

meno ich beneide euch

ich muss auf Nootbook spielen


----------



## Minastirit (21. Januar 2008)

und ich muss mit altem pc zocken und auf neuen warten ;D

hmm meine ecke schaut echt normal aus ..

tisch mit bildschirm. g15 und g5 .. das wars ;d muss da ja noch schuhlarbeiten ect machen ;D


----------



## nalcarya (21. Januar 2008)

Jockurt schrieb:


> Hab die gleiche "Sound-Röhre" wie du
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Jau.

Mittlerweile klappt's auch dass bei Teamspeak dann eben nur Teamspeak über mein Headset ausgegeben wird und der restliche Ton weiterhin über die Lautsprecher kommt - damit hatte ich anfangs Probleme.

btw find ich das Ding immer noch verdammt stylisch, hab's schon gute 5 Jahre glaub ich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Core.Wartex (21. Januar 2008)

Hui ganz geile Ecken dabei


----------



## kintaroohe (23. Januar 2008)

nalcarya schrieb:


> Du meinst den gleichen - soll vorkommen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




Die Ikea-Sessel übernehmen langsam aber sicher die Weltherrschaft ... *ganz paranoid kuck*  
Hab den gleichen Sessel  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rexo (26. Januar 2008)

ich auch-.- das macht mier ansgt


----------



## Schlupp (27. Januar 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



System : 

Intel Quadcore Q 6700
4 Gigabite Ram
2 x Geforce 8800 Ultra
Windows XP + Vista je 64 Bit


----------



## Taschat (31. Januar 2008)

Interessant ... interessant  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Hier mal drei Blicke auf meinen Arbeits .. ahm *hust* Spielplatz ... und ja, ich bin ne Frau   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


Meiner .. und Nein, das Pink ist in wirklichkeit nicht so grell  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Gleich daneben der von meinem Freund



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und naja ... incl. Schlafplatz für meinen liebesbedürftigen Kater  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und naja, aufzuzählen, was genau das alles ist, lohnt nicht. Die Tastatur ist schon älter wie die Steinkohle, allerdings hab ich bisher keine gefunden, auf der ich besser schreiben kann. Bei mir müssen Tasten laut klackern *hrhr*


----------



## Qonix (31. Januar 2008)

Seh ich das richtig das du 2 Computer hast die an verschiedenen Tischen sind? Sind beide für dich oder zockt da noch wer?

Jöö, der Kater ist aber süss.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Taschat (31. Januar 2008)

Qonix schrieb:


> Seh ich das richtig das du 2 Computer hast die an verschiedenen Tischen sind? Sind beide für dich oder zockt da noch wer?
> 
> Jöö, der Kater ist aber süss.
> 
> ...




An dem Tisch mit der grossen Palme drauf, zockt in der Regel mein Freund 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Sieht man auch auch an dem netten Wide Screen Monitor und unser einer hat noch son popligen normalen TFT. Erinnert mich son bischen an die eine Bierwerbung 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Qonix (31. Januar 2008)

hehe   typisch Mann, will immer das Beste  (ich vermecke hier jetzt nicht auf meinen Post ganz oben auf der letzten Seite  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )


----------



## Andî39 (31. Januar 2008)

Schlupp schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Lol, ich habe den gleichen Bildschirm (Acer), die gleiche Tastatur (G15) und das gleiche Soundsystem (Logitech 5.1)   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Naja, vllt. stell ich gleich auch mal nen Bild davon hierrein.


----------



## nalcarya (31. Januar 2008)

Qonix schrieb:


> hehe   typisch Mann, will immer das Beste  (ich vermecke hier jetzt nicht auf meinen Post ganz oben auf der letzten Seite
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Was hat das mit typisch mann zu tun? ;>


----------



## Schlupp (1. Februar 2008)

Andî39 schrieb:


> Lol, ich habe den gleichen Bildschirm (Acer), die gleiche Tastatur (G15) und das gleiche Soundsystem (Logitech 5.1)
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




Brauchste doch nicht, nehm einfach meins 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ZAM (3. Februar 2008)

Stellt man diesen Thread hier eqiuvalent zum "Was habt Ihr auf Eurem Schreibtisch"-Thread, dann kommt man zu der Annahme, das hier einige cheaten und vorm Fotografieren aufräumen. SKANDAL 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Frank-414 (3. Februar 2008)

ZAM schrieb:


> Stellt man diesen Thread hier eqiuvalent zum "Was habt Ihr auf Eurem Schreibtisch"-Thread, dann kommt man zu der Annahme, das hier einige cheaten und vorm Fotografieren aufräumen. SKANDAL
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Na, wenn man Bewerbungsfotos macht, dann kümmert man sich vorher ja auch um einige Dinge:
- Rasieren
- Zähne putzen
- Haare ... na ja ... "richten"
- usw.

Also dürfen die Leutchen doch auch ihren Schreibtisch in Ordnung bringen, bevor sie ihn fotografieren...!!!



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lurock (4. Februar 2008)

ZAM schrieb:


> Stellt man diesen Thread hier eqiuvalent zum "Was habt Ihr auf Eurem Schreibtisch"-Thread, dann kommt man zu der Annahme, das hier einige cheaten und vorm Fotografieren aufräumen. SKANDAL
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Das liegt daran, dass ich solche Sachen wir Teller mit unidentifizierbaren Essensresten,
*meistens*, nicht 2 Monate auf dem Tisch stehen lassen, kommt zwar ab und an mal vor,
aber für ein Foto muss der ganze Dreck halt weg...

Und meine Ecke sieht auch schon wieder anders aus, 
werd die Tage mal aufräumen und eine Photographie anfertigen.


----------



## chopi (20. Februar 2008)

man ich beneide euch so 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


ich hab nen kleinen laptop und 2kleine lautsprecher (naja und ne funkmaus...)
ich will geld 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jácks (20. Februar 2008)

chopi schrieb:


> *ich will geld
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


wer will das nicht


----------



## Qonix (22. Februar 2008)

man XXXLutz soll endlich meine neuen Möbel liefern damit ich endlich meinen neuen PC bestellen kann  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jácks (22. Februar 2008)

Qonix schrieb:


> man XXXLutz soll endlich meine neuen Möbel liefern damit ich endlich meinen neuen PC bestellen kann
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


löööl wieso nicht ikea? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## nalcarya (23. Februar 2008)

Jácks schrieb:


> löööl wieso nicht ikea?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Gegenfrage: wieso Ikea? Oo

Ich hab nur viel von da weil in Wiesbaden einer direkt in der Nähe ist und meine Mutter da unbedingt hin wollte 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jácks (23. Februar 2008)

nalcarya schrieb:


> Gegenfrage: wieso Ikea? Oo
> 
> Ich hab nur viel von da weil in Wiesbaden einer direkt in der Nähe ist und meine Mutter da unbedingt hin wollte
> 
> ...


weil die Möbel von Ikea qualitativ besser sind...finde ich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lurock (23. Februar 2008)

Jácks schrieb:


> weil die Möbel von Ikea qualitativ besser sind...finde ich
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Vorrausgesetzt es sind alle Teile, die im Paket sein sollten auch drin...
Das ist bei Ikea nicht selbstverständlich...


----------



## Bâumkûschla(Ambossar) (25. Februar 2008)

Pic von meiner Ecke xDYeah razer ist am besten!!!! alle die des haben sind einfahc "well equiped"

Joa ich finde meine Stube ganz inordnung

Fotoquali ist wegen dem vielen licht n bissl schlecht...

ich habe ne Razer Tarantula und ne Lachesis(maus mit 4000dpi)

2gig ram...geforce7950gtx

nur einen BILDSCHIRM^^

und ein lichtschwert(neonröhre) xD


----------



## Qonix (25. Februar 2008)

Jácks schrieb:


> löööl wieso nicht ikea?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Weil IKEA nicht das hatte was ich wollte  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bâumkûschla(Ambossar) (29. Februar 2008)

why postet hier niemand mehr...will sehen wo ihr zockt^^


----------



## Jácks (29. Februar 2008)

Bâumkûschla(Ambossar) schrieb:


> why postet hier niemand mehr...will sehen wo ihr zockt^^


das willst du bestimmt nicht...^^


----------



## Mâêdrôm (1. März 2008)

Ich will hier mal ne richtige gammel bude sehen......bitte wow suchtis, die absolut kein rl haben, zeigt mir eure gammelbude!!!!!

LOSSSS!!!!!!


----------



## Jácks (1. März 2008)

Mâêdrôm schrieb:


> Ich will hier mal ne richtige gammel bude sehen......bitte wow suchtis, die absolut kein rl haben, zeigt mir eure gammelbude!!!!!
> 
> LOSSSS!!!!!!


du willst also sehen,dass es leute gibt die noch schlechter leben als du?Die gibts nicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## zificult (1. März 2008)

Wenn euch nich schlecht werden soll müsste ich mindestens 3h aufräumen xD


----------



## STL (2. März 2008)

so hier ma mein baby =) hihi hat mir schon einiges herzeleid gebracht.. aber ist immer wieder schön 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 hehe naja wie auch immer.. das mein laptop+15" zweitschirmchen ^^ Razor ftw ^^ das kleine rote ist mein DVB-T-Tuner 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 gugg eigentlich grad fern aber scheiß werbung... ^^ naja wie auch immer.. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



bei fragen, nicht verzagen und einfach fragen ^^


----------



## Asoriel (3. März 2008)

STL schrieb:


> ^^ Razor ftw



/sign =)

bin seid der Boomslang dabei^^

bei mir sieht man folgendes:

19" TFT LG Flatron TR1953TR
2.1 Fujitsu Siemens Soundsystem
Stereo-Headset
Microsoft Sidewinder Gamepad
Logitech G15 Refresh
Razer Lachesis in Blau
iPod Classic 80GB Schwarz
Mein PC mit Casemod, und zwar selbst gebaut(!) kein gekaufter Schrott den man 20x pro LAN sieht =)
Nicht zu vergessen: 2 AA Batterien (kp für was =)

Und ja, ich weiß dass ich den Saustall mal wieder aufräumen sollte




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lordshell (4. März 2008)

Wenn Du schon so toll Deine Ipod präsentierst, hättest Du doch auch kurz die rechte Seite aufräumen können 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Nur Spass


----------



## Qonix (7. März 2008)

Hör auf alle Threads mit deiner Werbung voll zu spamen.

/report
/bann


----------



## Jácks (7. März 2008)

Qonix schrieb:


> Hör auf alle Threads mit deiner Werbung voll zu spamen.
> 
> /report
> /bann


hä was los?^^ Werbung,wo?^^


----------



## Qonix (8. März 2008)

Der war über mir.

Er wurde aber wohl gebannt und alle Beiträge gelöscht


----------



## Jácks (8. März 2008)

Wofür hat er denn geworben?Interessiert mich jetzt mal


----------



## Lurock (8. März 2008)

Jácks schrieb:


> Wofür hat er denn geworben?Interessiert mich jetzt mal


Das interessiert dich nicht, du willst ja nur deinen Postcounter pushen!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Edit: Das geh ich VöBu sagen!


----------



## Jácks (8. März 2008)

Lurock schrieb:


> Das interessiert dich nicht, du willst ja nur deinen Postcounter pushen!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


mich interessiert es wirklich!!!

btw *push*


----------



## Qonix (10. März 2008)

Jácks schrieb:


> mich interessiert es wirklich!!!
> 
> btw *push*


Für seinen WoW-Privatserver. Tja es gibt immer dämliche Leute  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dr. Bob (12. März 2008)

Bild ist zwar von schlechter Qualität, aber immerhin habe ich es geschafft eins zu machen ^^




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Wie ihr seht:

Ein 22er LG Monitor - daneben ein 19er Dell. Ganz links steht noch mein Laptop, den ich hauptsächlich zum fernseh schauen nehme, wenn ich nicht auf der Arbeit bin. Auf dem 22er spiele ich WoW, während ich auf dem 19er das TS beobachte, im Internet surfe (während Raidpausen) oder auch mal neben dem zocken ein wenig zu arbeiten. Die Tastatur: Logisch ein G15, auch wenn ich die Makrotasten hauptsächlich mit meinem Jäger nutze, während mein Mage sich in den Einstellungen vergeblich sucht. Die Maus ist eine G5 (alte Version) welche, meiner Meinung nach, besser ist als die Razer Mäuse (es kommt ja nicht auf die DPI Rate an, sondern auf die ergonomie - die ist bei razer bekanntlicherweise recht schlecht, ähnlich einem Backstein in der Hand). Zu guter Letzt möchte ich noch mal auf meinen neuen Schreibtisch hinweisen, der dieses Setup erst ermöglicht hat, nachdem mein alter unter der Last eines (!!!!) 22er TFTs zerbrochen ist.

Soundmässig habe ich eine 5.1 Anlage von ALDI (war günstig und die Gelegheit da) und zum Zocken mein Sennheise PC 131 Headset - soviel Luxus muss sein.

Kleiner Auszug aus meiner Rechnerkonfig:

PC:
AMD Athlon 64 X2 4200+
4 GB RAM
2x250 GB HDD - pro System eins 1 x 32bit 1x 64bit
GeForce 8800 GT XXX - nette Karte, schade dass WoW nicht ne größere Grafikengine hat

Notebook: Asus F3TC
AMD Turion X2 - 1.8 Ghz
1 GB RAM
120 GB HDD
GeForce 7300 Go - zum daddeln nebenbei WoW läuft mit knapp 20-25 FPS

Betreibssystem ist übrigens Windows Vista - bestes System was Microsoft bisher rausgebracht hat (bin seit Windows 3.1 dabei)


----------



## Qonix (12. März 2008)

Leute ihr müsst mich trösten, meine Möbel für den neuen PC kommen erst in der KW 14.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Foertel (14. März 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Hier mal meine, aber Achtung, Handyfoto 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Naja, relativ normal, ich komme mit einem PC aus (Da unten rechts), der sieht relativ unscheinbar aus, is aber ordentlich was drinnen, Marke Eigenbau 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



naja, ne AluTasta von bazoo ne Logitech G9 und nen 19'er TFT von LG, dann noch normale Boxen, die ich aber seltener nutze, da ich mit dem Headset in TS² unterwegs bin, Headset liegt übrigens rechts auf er Couch und is dewegen net zu sehn ^^

Ansonsten recht aufgeräumt, kein zusätzlichen Schnickschnack, brauche keine zwei Bildschirme oder rechner, was anderes kann ich eh nur machen wenn ich im Spiel nix zu tun hab und dann switch ich eben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und denkt net ich futter und sauf nebenbei nich, das Futter liegt nur in nem kleinen Kühlschrank links des Fotos, ebenso wie etwas von dem Trinken und was anderes vom trinken steht auch noch rechts vom Schreibtisch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ollav (15. März 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Peripheri:
Athlon X2 3800+ // 2GB RAM // Radeon X1950 Pro (AGP Version)
Samsung Syncmaster 226BW
Benq FP91E
Logitech G15 (Re-Edition)
Logitech G5 Laser Gaming Grade
Everglide Titan Mousepad
Logitech X-540 5.1 System
Plantronics GameCom Pro1 Headset
Und Games/DVD Sammlung 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Edit: Achja und die mitlerweile ziemlich krass Nikotingelbe Tapete nicht zu vergessen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## punini (13. April 2008)

alles meins


----------



## Ollav (14. April 2008)

punini schrieb:


> alles meins



Ui, da lässt sichs bestimmt wunderbar arbeiten/zocken 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Find ich richtig gut


----------



## Siu (22. April 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Pc steht aufm Boden^^ 


Intel Core 2 Duo E4500, 2.2 Ghz, L2 2MB @2.86Ghz
Xigmatek HDT-SD964
Gigabyte GA-EP35-DS3, P35
Corsair XMS2 Dimm Kit 2048MB Cl5 DDR2-800
be quiet Straight Power BQT E5-400W
Nvidia 7950GT, 512MB

Brauch unbedingt einen neuen Monitor^^


----------



## Sweny (27. April 2008)

meine zocker ecke:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Qonix (27. April 2008)

So, endlich ist der neue Computer da.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## E-T (29. April 2008)

So,dann möchte Ich hier auch ma einen Beitag leisten^^
19" TFT 19" CRT Razer tarantula G5 auf Razer Exactmat Logitech x-530(5.1 System) und n telefon halt^^
man beachte die WoW Battle Chest verpackung auf dem Schrank unter dem Schreibtisch^^und ja die Putzfrau war heut da
Und das is kein Ventilator da unten Rechts sondern mein AeroCool Gehäuse^^




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Destilatus (4. Mai 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



villt bekomme ich ja ein paar commis? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Snowrain (4. Mai 2008)

Qonix schrieb:


> So, endlich ist der neue Computer da.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



geldscheiße ?


----------



## Qonix (5. Mai 2008)

Snowrain schrieb:


> geldscheiße ?


nö  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

nur guter Job und wenn man noch zu Hause wohnt hat man viel Kohle  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Melih (12. Mai 2008)

naja würd gern ein bild machen aber mein handy spinnt grade  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
ist eigendlich nix besonderes schön aufgeräumt standart tastatur Razer deathadder (blau leuchtent) 19 zoll hans.G monitor und mein kuschellöwe und -Hund als glücksbringer

Edit : hier haben alles ne Razer maus (wo wie ich^^) man(n) könnte doch einen buffed-Razer-fanclub gründen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## chinsai (13. Mai 2008)

an einem pc der auf einem schreibtisch aufegstellt ist der voller suff is wie das ganze zimmer und wenn er mal aufgeräumt wird nach einer woche genau wieser so aussieht wie davor^^


----------



## Yuukami (14. Mai 2008)

Gido schrieb:


> Meine Ecke
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


du has da jetzt nich ernsthaft ne bing stehen nanana schäm dich schäm dich *mit - dem - finger - droh* bild kommt nach *such* verdammt wo ist die kammera


----------



## Badwitch22 (21. Mai 2008)

Also ich hab halt kein foto aber ich bescreib meine gamerecke  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 : Ecktisch daruf n bildschirm natürlich auch ne maus und ne tastatur darunter steht mein aufgemotzter computer an der wand hängen poster von wow ! am meißten zock ich wow aber auch manchmal ego-shooter um meine wut von der schule abzulassen !         so dat wars also ich weiß nich ob ihrs euch gut vorstellen könnt aber es is schon cool da volllllllllllllllll relaxt rumzusitzen und zu zocken !!!!!!! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Vanía (27. Mai 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Nachts im 6 uhr... oder ne Morgens... spiele mit meinem bruder zusammen, so isses raiden dann leichter 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



aber is mein alter krüppel rechner und mittlerweile spiele ich auch auf nen flat, der riesig ist...


----------



## PARAS.ID (28. Mai 2008)

Qonix schrieb:


> So, endlich ist der neue Computer da.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




omg he is a fucking nerd !!! ;D

ne ... scho ganz spaßiges aussehen dort aber um den klischee mal gerecht zu werden muss ich das fragen: Trinkst du clearasil und hast vor in nächster zeit bei "Schwiegertochter gesucht" aufzutreten? lol ^^


ich ganz bös nehmen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Qonix (29. Mai 2008)

PARAS.ID schrieb:


> omg he is a fucking nerd !!! ;D
> 
> ne ... scho ganz spaßiges aussehen dort aber um den klischee mal gerecht zu werden muss ich das fragen: Trinkst du clearasil und hast vor in nächster zeit bei "Schwiegertochter gesucht" aufzutreten? lol ^^
> ich ganz bös nehmen
> ...


hehe  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

also dann Antworten wir mal

1. Nö, ich trinke kein clearasil und ich hab auch gar keins.
2. Würde nie in sowas auftretten, würde wohl auch ärger mit der Freundin geben.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
3. Mach ich nicht. Bins mich gewohnt von jedem der es mal gesehen hat.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


Ich muss jetzt dann mal noch ein Bild posten wo die Bildschirme auch mal eingeschaltet sind.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


Ach ich hab ja ganz vergessen mal die Daten vom Computer zu den 3 Bildschirmen an zu geben. Dann mal los:
Quadcore Extrem Prozessor 4 x 3GHz
4GB-Ram
2x Geforce 8800 GTS
750GB Festplatte

Zubehör:
G15 Tastatur
G9 Maus
G1 5.1 Soundsystem
Matrox TrippleHead2Go Digital


----------



## bl00ddr41ner (29. Mai 2008)

das ist einfach zu pervers , alleine die 3 flats nebeneinander sind mehr wwert , als mein gesamtes ( !!!!!!!!!!1111111) Computerzubehör. 

Aber wartets ab 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 sobald ich mein geld hole,  ist der beamer am start und der High end wird geholt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Qonix (29. Mai 2008)

hab auch ne ganze Weile darauf gewartet und gespart  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## bl00ddr41ner (29. Mai 2008)

darf man frage wieviel du für alles ausgegebn hast?


----------



## Qonix (29. Mai 2008)

ach das sag ich lieber nicht  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## bl00ddr41ner (29. Mai 2008)

pls sag ma , is doch eig wayne. Sieht so geil aus , da kann man schon was für hinblättern. Also von den Monitoren schätz ich ma so auf 700 -1000 €?

Rechner  , kA was die so drauf haben?!

Insgesamt evt 5000€?

und btw , wie nutzt du die 3 nebeneinanderstehenden flats? wird das Bild aufgeteilt auf alle 3 , oder is auf jedem screen n anderes bild?


----------



## Qonix (29. Mai 2008)

Also alles in allem waren so um die 6'000 Franken das sind 4'000 Euro. Bin mir aber nicht mehr sicher, hab irgend wann aufgehört zu zählen.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

In dem Beitrag wo ich alles aufgeschrieben habe steht unter zubehör die TrippleHead2Go Box. Das ist ein Kästenchen wo meine 3 Bildschirmkabel angeschlossen sind und dann geht ein Kabel auf den SLI Ausgang. Ich zocke jetzt mit ner Auflösunf von 3840x1024. Ich hoffe mal es kommt irgend wann ne Box mit der Einstellung 4800x1200 da meine Bildschirme eignetlich für die auflösung 1600x1200 sind.

Als wenn ich auf dem normalen Windows bin kann ich auf jedem Bildschirm ein adnere Fenster haben aber beim zocken werde die 3 als 1 Bildschirmangesehen und ich habe ein erweitertes Sichtfeld.


----------



## Minastirit (30. Mai 2008)

Qonix schrieb:


> hehe
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



in etwa mein pc (bisle besser is meiner) aber dafür hab ich nur 2 tft
1 zum zocken 1 für buffed und co


----------



## Dim (31. Mai 2008)

Hello,

Ahnung von Pc`s hab ich allemal, ist eig. ein Hobby^^, nur eine Sache habe ich noch nie gemacht! 2 oder mehr Bildschirme an einem PC gehabt.
Ich meine zu wissen wie es funktioniert, nur ob ich richtig liege würde ich gerne in Erfahrug bringen.

Bin für jede Hilfe Dankbar!

Mfg Dim


----------



## Sinizae (1. Juni 2008)

Mein neuer Monitor is der, der so schön schwarz ist =D Heute gekauft und angeschlossen - LG 22 Zoll LCD Widescreen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Ich hab keine Ahnung warum die Farben auf beiden Bildern so unterschiedlich aussehen ôO Is mit'm Handy gemacht.






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Qonix (2. Juni 2008)

Minastirit schrieb:


> in etwa mein pc (bisle besser is meiner) aber dafür hab ich nur 2 tft
> 1 zum zocken 1 für buffed und co


was ist denn besser?


----------



## Dim (2. Juni 2008)

Wulfos schrieb:


> Hiho, hier mal meine "Ecke" ^^ Aufgrund der schlechten Webcamqualität hab ich mal einfach noch nen Screenshot von jedem Bildschirm gemacht, und sie ins Webcambild eine"klebt"
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




Würde mich nicht reizen! Da steht man ja unter Stress wenn man nur seinen PC bedienen will -.-

Ich Finde 2-3 TFT`s ok, aber einer reicht eig. völlig aus!


----------



## Lebkuchenmann25 (2. Juni 2008)

Ach, du heiliger Kanaldeckel der heiligen Stinkigkeit O.O Zwei kann ich mir ja noch irgendwie in den Kopf gehen lassen aber glei fünf! Paradox. Wirst du davon nicht irgendwann ma Kirre? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Juzo (10. Juni 2008)

Zuhause ^^


----------



## Aikaneco (10. Juni 2008)

also für mich wäre das auch echt zuviel streß...dabei zocke ich doch zum entspannen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Seydea (11. Juni 2008)

wow bei euch siehst so ordentlich aus;D

Hier mein "Spielplatz" ;D




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dim (11. Juni 2008)

Weiblich^^ sieht man an den Herzchen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Die Karte von der Scherbenwelt darf man natürlich nicht vergessen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Schönes Eckchen =)


----------



## Solassard (12. Juni 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



so schaut bei mir aus. meist is allerdings der dicke auch noch an zum wow daddeln


----------



## Dim (14. Juni 2008)

Solassard schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Eckschreibtische sind die besten! Ich hol mir den aller größten den es gibt xD


----------



## Darkzet (15. Juni 2008)

lol bei mir siehts nicht so ordentlich aus  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## mofsens (15. Juni 2008)

paar schoene spielecken zu sehn hier hehe, wuerd auch gern nen bild posten aber ich spiel eigentlich grundsaetzlich nur in meinem bett liegend mit laptop ^^  bequemlichkeit>technik 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Winn (16. Juni 2008)

So schauts bei mir aus ....



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




natürlich "aufgeräumt"^^


----------



## Bolle0708 (18. Juni 2008)

das ist mein gemütlicher platz
http://www.bilder-upload.eu/show.php?file=...U0EZJmkwGw3.JPG


----------



## Sinizae (18. Juni 2008)

Bolle0708 schrieb:


> das ist mein gemütlicher platz
> http://www.bilder-upload.eu/show.php?file=...U0EZJmkwGw3.JPG



Was ist denn da in dem FondueTeil ekliges drin? xD Sieht ja widerlich aus ^^


----------



## shibi2k (18. Juni 2008)

Das ist mein "Arbeits- und Zockbereich" 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



leider etwas verwackelt das Bild, war mit'm Handy



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## PlutoII (21. Juni 2008)

Langweiliger hintergrund^^


----------



## Arlox93 (22. Juni 2008)

hey leute ^^ hab ma ne frage ich ham im keller noch einen alten monitor stehn.
wollte mir den nach oben holn un anschließen hab aber dazu mal ne frage wie isn das mit eine tastatur un einer maus aber 2 monitoren?
wie gehtn das mitm schreiben dann bei wow un zb hier im forum?


----------



## SoulTattoo (25. Juni 2008)

mofsens schrieb:


> paar schoene spielecken zu sehn hier hehe, wuerd auch gern nen bild posten aber ich spiel eigentlich grundsaetzlich nur in meinem bett liegend mit laptop ^^  bequemlichkeit>technik
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 habe mir schon überlegt was ich denn nun fotografieren soll, das bett , die terasse , das wohnzimmer , die bahn oder doch meine arbeitsstelle. denn ich halte es wie du , lapto passt über all hin und hat wirklich den vorteil einfach im bett zu bleiben *lach .

das mit den 5 monitoren kommt aber auch net schlecht  "willkommen in der matrix , lol"


----------



## SelasVictoria (25. Juni 2008)

Unser Zocker bereich naja eigentlich von meinem Freund aber ja wen es um wow geht teielt er seine zweite Liebe mit mir. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Maus: Logitech G5 Version 2
Tastatur: Logitech G15 (die alte den die neue siet Hässlich aus)
Für den Ton:Logitech Z-5500 5.1 Surround 
Bild: LG Flatron 19" ist ausreichend zum Spielen
Rechner: keine ahnung was der alles drin hat, aber is ne menge  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Lg
Mia

Edit: Kleine ergänzug: habe erfahren was drinsteckt auch wen ich nix damit anfangen kann
XFX Gf 9800 Gx2 Black Edition im SLI verbunt also 2 mal die karte
Amd Phanom 64 X4 9600
1x 2Gb Corsair DDR2 Twin Dominator
1x 4Gb Corsair DDR2 Twin Dominator
2x 1 Tb Samsung
Creative Labs X-FI Xtreem Music sound carte
alles verpakt in einen Cheiftech Dragon Big Tower


----------



## Vanía (26. Juni 2008)

aua... was hat denn der spongebob da zwischen den beinen? Oo


----------



## Auylio (28. Juni 2008)

Seydea schrieb:


> wow bei euch siehst so ordentlich aus;D
> 
> Hier mein "Spielplatz" ;D
> 
> ...



Wir haben den gleichen Drucker 8)


----------



## SelasVictoria (29. Juni 2008)

Vanía schrieb:


> aua... was hat denn der spongebob da zwischen den beinen? Oo




Spongebob hat ne schraube zwischen den beinen woran normalweise das headset hängt


----------



## ChrizZzou (30. Juni 2008)

Ich hasse es von schrilllen Sachen auf Tisch Fensterbank usw abgelenkt zu werden dann lieber "langweilig" sonst kann ich mich zb im raid nicht konzentrieren


----------



## Destilatus (4. Juli 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Mein neues 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 kommis bitttte 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## David (5. Juli 2008)

Kaum zu fassen in was für asozialen Müllbergen hier manche spielen.
Andererseits auch faszinierend wie manche ihren Arbeitsplatz dekoriert bzw. eingerichtet haben.
Bei manchen sieht man allerdings auch, dass sie nichts Anderes im Leben zu haben scheinen (z.B. der über mir).


----------



## Siu (5. Juli 2008)

Kaum zu fassen was sich hier manche herausnehmen und über andere Spieleecken ihre Sprüche ablassen
Andererseits auch faszinierend wie wenig Hirnmasse diese Leute besitzen oder auch nicht besitzen.
Bei manchen frage ich mich allerdings auch, ob sie jemals nachdenken bevor sie posten.

Nächstes Mal verkneif dir dein blöden Kommentar und poste lieber deinen "asozialen Müllberg"


----------



## Destilatus (6. Juli 2008)

David schrieb:


> Kaum zu fassen in was für asozialen Müllbergen hier manche spielen.
> Andererseits auch faszinierend wie manche ihren Arbeitsplatz dekoriert bzw. eingerichtet haben.
> Bei manchen sieht man allerdings auch, dass sie nichts Anderes im Leben zu haben scheinen (z.B. der über mir).




Sorry aber WoW ist nunmal ein Hobby von mir, und na klar richte ich es mir gemütlich ein. Ich habe sehr wohl was anderes im meinem Leben zu tun. Wie bitte kommst du auf so eine Meinung ?


----------



## Thuzur (8. Juli 2008)

Ich denke, Leute die solchen Unsinn von sich geben, sollte man schlichtweg ignorieren. Also lass Dich nicht von ihm ärgern. Und fang erst Recht keine Diskussion mit ihm an... das macht ihn am Ende noch stolz.


----------



## Yuukami (9. Juli 2008)

Lordshell schrieb:


> Nachdem ich heute mal aufgeräumt habe kann ich Euch meine Zockerecke auch mal zeige
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


 NEID schlichtweg NEID das is ma die geilste zochzohne die ich jeh gesehen habe


----------



## STL (15. Juli 2008)

@David: Sprichste da aus Erfahrung? Oder vertrittst du nur die allgemein verbreitete Meinung aller Dummen und Unwissenden, dass alle WoW Spieler assoziale Hartz4 Empfänger sind, die ihr eigenes Leben ned auf die Reihe bekommen? Falls ja, verlass dieses Forum, denn hier sind wir alle genau solche Leute... Deiner Meinung nach versteht sich.. 

@Lordshell: Bild gesehn und erstmal 10sec Schweigen&Staunen.. Hammergeiles Teil.. Das sieht super bequem und einfach nur geil aus 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Kann dem "NEID" nur 200%ig zustimmen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



@all: Allgemein sehr cool zu sehn, wo so gezockt wird 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Egal ob im größten Saustall oder in aufgeräumten Umfeld, egal ob Metal oder Hiphopper, einfach alles dabei! Das is einfach cool zu sehn 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Werd bald ma mein Platzerl uploaden, aber da i grad Zimmer umgestalte muss des bis morgen oder so warten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Gruß STL


----------



## iReap (15. Juli 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Meine Zock-Ecke, 
unten rechts mein PC mit CS Gehäuse  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Selbergemacht und noch nicht ganz fertig als das Bild gemacht wurde


----------



## STL (16. Juli 2008)

Sieht cool aus.. vorallem mit der Röhre ^^ Das hat was.. Persönlich ist mir das aber etwas zu eng.. Nur wo ist das verdammte Camkabel.. -.-'


----------



## Syane (16. Juli 2008)

Schaut aufjedenfall mit der blauen Plexi stanke cool aus ...hätte perönlich nur angst da ma meine Beine drauf zu legen und dann machts "knack" ...

Brauch da immer was zum beine hinlegen ....was mich übrigens auch sehr Neidisch auf Lordshell Liegestuhl pc Gebilde macht... Sowas hab ich noch nie gesehen ...sehr kreativ ..und was ...das ich mir irgendwann auchma Gönnen werde.


----------



## Kawock (17. Juli 2008)

SteP schrieb:


> Sicherlich nicht so modern wie bei den meisten hier, dafür schön gemütlich:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Made my Day! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Wenn ich umgebaut hab, kommt auch was von mir! ^^


----------



## STL (17. Juli 2008)

LOL okay das is ma geil xD 11/10pkt coolness 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## iReap (17. Juli 2008)

sicher total gemütlich 

9/10

Wenn ich mir das aber so anschau, seh ich schon in der Zeitung: "Spieler wurde von Bildschirm getroffen. - Waren es die Killerspiele?"


----------



## Serran (18. Juli 2008)

Hier meiner... Nichts besonderes aber ein schöner Ledersessel =)





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## PTK (20. Juli 2008)

Hier meiner^^ 
hier verbringe ich einen großteil meines lebens xD
http://img410.imageshack.us/img410/7452/19072008002lz1.jpg


----------



## iReap (20. Juli 2008)

Nicht schlecht, aber ich würde die 5.1 Boxen auch 5.1 gerecht aufstellen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

. Und Subwoofer am besten unter den Tisch, klingt dann einfach besser.


----------



## PTK (20. Juli 2008)

hatte im mom einfach keinen bock
unten is alles immer ovller scheiss katzen haaren unso
edit:
ausserdem neu unso erstam aufgestellt um mir die volle drönung direkt ins gesicht zu schleudern


----------



## STL (20. Juli 2008)

kriegste btw keine Nackenstarre? ^^ Stell doch Screen vor die Taste u schon kannste das System 1a aufbauen.. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Sonst aber ganz nett.. ^^


----------



## PTK (20. Juli 2008)

bin halt anders als die andren XD
naja iwann bau ich hier eh von grundauf um


----------



## Patirst (25. Juli 2008)

Nazjatar... wuhu  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Hans Petter (27. Juli 2008)

Ihr ist meine Zocker......  [attachment=3951SC00296.JPG] rechts sieht man nicht so gut aber ja hast noch ne ps3 die ich wen ich zocken Wiehl an pc Bildschirm an schlisse Und Weiter oben an der Ps3 ist Noch Die rechte Box Von meiner Sound anlage Die man Leiter Nicht Sieht. Und Die sound anlage ist  Am pc und der Ps3 Angeschlossen. Dass ich Einen Super Sound hab Beim Zocken Besonders Bei wow 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


Dass foto hab ich mit meinem Handy gemacht^^



EDIT:hab dass Bild Geändert Weil ich Meinen Arbeit Platz verändert habe!


----------



## Tjelgrom (29. Juli 2008)

Das ist meine Zockerecke !!!
Wenn "Warhammer Online" rauskommt werde ich hier viel Zeit verbringen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



[attachment=3986L_2_006.JPG]


----------



## Osteven (30. Juli 2008)

Da muss ich doch glatt auch was hoch laden.

bitteschön.
[attachment=4005:SUNP0004.JPG]


----------



## mumba (30. Juli 2008)

Meine Zockerecke - Schön Spiesig 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lurock (31. Juli 2008)

So, ich hab bei mir mal umgeräumt... Zwar dunkel und mit dem Handy aufgenommen, aber ich kanns morgen ja nochmal updaten...

[attachment=4025SC00018.JPG]


----------



## Qonix (31. Juli 2008)

Sag mal wofür brauchts du einen Fön beim Computer?


----------



## Lurock (31. Juli 2008)

Qonix schrieb:


> Sag mal wofür brauchts du einen Fön beim Computer?


Nya, es dauert ziemlich lange bis meine Haare trocken sind und im Bad ists so langweilig, da zock ich lieber oder so... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Qonix (31. Juli 2008)

Wie lange sind denn deine Haare?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lurock (31. Juli 2008)

Qonix schrieb:


> Wie lange sind denn deine Haare?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Lang... :X


----------



## Qonix (31. Juli 2008)

Mach mal nen Foto und stells rein. Würd mich echt mal intressieren. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Serafyn (1. August 2008)

Irgendwie spinnt mein N81 rum, krieg das nicht besser hin grad :/




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Samsung 24"
G15
G3 Mouse (Linkshänder) 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Logitech Z-5500 5.1 Surround 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



An den anderen 3 Wänden Regale voll mit allen guten Spielen, die es je gab ( mit Originalverpackung)- ich hab keine PLatz mehr so langsam  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

LG
Sera


----------



## SLIM02 (1. August 2008)

mmhhhhmm Seht super Aus aber dass da Rechts Der Laptop ist dass dein Dell XPS?  Wen ja ^^ Wo Pflanzt du dein Geld an?^^ 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## iReap (1. August 2008)

aaah Augenkrebs ;-)

ganz netter zockerplatz


----------



## Vodoo (2. August 2008)

So hier mein Lappy 

natürlich darf das BürgerKing fressen nich fehlen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## bjoern_sr (2. August 2008)

Bin ich den der einzige, welcher mit einem MacBook WoW zockt, ohne 2 Bildschirme? nznznz


Und es sind erstaunlich viele Simpsons Fans und Raucher dabei...und irgendwie steht fast auf jedem Tisch etwas zu trinken...zeugt von langen Stunden am PC  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## CocoSylt (3. August 2008)

"sucht USB-Kabel fürs Handy um Foto hochzuladen" naja kann noch etwas dauern  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Man will ja nicht verdursten, vom gelaber im teamspeak gibts ja oft mal nen fusseligen mund, höhö!
Und bei teilweise nervösen/Wut anfällen in wow is rauchen kein wunder  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## SLIM02 (3. August 2008)

CocoSylt schrieb:


> "sucht USB-Kabel fürs Handy um Foto hochzuladen" naja kann noch etwas dauern
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




WTF handy Kabel hast du den nicht So karten Lesser http://www.goodconnect.at/images/computer/CARDREADER-in.jpg Wie ihr in Deinem pc O.o


----------



## fatscho (4. August 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Hier ist mein Happy-Place  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Edit: Bild wurde geändert

@ riesentrolli: keine Sorge da fällt sie wenigstens nicht um


----------



## SLIM02 (4. August 2008)

mhhhhhmmm Dein Hintergrund Bild Vom Bildschirm Finde Ich gut *sabber* ^^


----------



## Gideoon (4. August 2008)

@fatscho Wollte mal fragen was das für eine Glasröhre auf der rechten Seite des Bildes ist ?


----------



## b1gfoot (4. August 2008)

Gideoon schrieb:


> @fatscho Wollte mal fragen was das für eine Glasröhre auf der rechten Seite des Bildes ist ?



Sieht aus wie eine Wasserpfeife


----------



## riesentrolli (4. August 2008)

óÒ sind das etwa zeitschaltuhren da in der steckerleiste? und dann die ---- daneben? loool


----------



## CocoSylt (4. August 2008)

schön einen piefen beim zöggen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  böööser junge  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## CocoSylt (4. August 2008)

> WTF handy Kabel hast du den nicht So karten Lesser http://www.goodconnect.at/images/computer/CARDREADER-in.jpg Wie ihr in Deinem pc O.o



Nööö! hab mich damit noch nicht so befasst 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Muss das denn jeder haben? nur 1x gesehen bis jetzt!

(wie kriegt man bloß den Namen ins zitat..grml)


----------



## SLIM02 (5. August 2008)

nö nicht Zwingend aber ja wen Du Viel Sachen Auf Dem pc........... ist Es brackischer  Son ein Karten teil zu Haben!^^ <----------------------Egal für handy,Digital Cam..... etc ^^ 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Slegron (5. August 2008)

LOL


----------



## riesentrolli (5. August 2008)

rofl wies halt geedited wurde 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## CocoSylt (5. August 2008)

naja jut, aber ich mach das nicht unbedingt oft, deswegen das gesuche nachm Kabel  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  und wenn spar ich mir das ding fürn nächsten pc auf, mit dem hier lohnt sich das nicht mehr  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Thront (6. August 2008)

derzeit hier




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## CocoSylt (6. August 2008)

goil, am arbeitsplatz so wies aussieht  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  nice one  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Squarg (7. August 2008)

Mein Zocker Pc: Klick
Mein alter Pc (Dient nur noch als Server): Klick


----------



## Squarg (7. August 2008)

Thront schrieb:


> derzeit hier
> 
> 
> 
> ...



heftig haste mir ne schachtel lucky ? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 joke
sry 4 doppelpost


----------



## Thront (7. August 2008)

jo arbeite im moment aushilsmäßig nebenbei im it cafe von meinem kumpel. naja- früher it cafe, heute kiosk, pc verkauf + reparatut, hermes shop usw usw. da kann man gut nebenbei zocken (am besten adventures 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



PS: jo, die luckys kommen per post 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Berkin (8. August 2008)

http://www.buffed.de/change_please/4634140/


----------



## riesentrolli (9. August 2008)

Berkin schrieb:


> http://www.buffed.de/change_please/4634140/


und nu?


----------



## Thront (9. August 2008)

na- ERROR !   






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Oh nein sie haben  kenny getötet (16. August 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tünnemann72 (19. August 2008)

SteP schrieb:


> Sicherlich nicht so modern wie bei den meisten hier, dafür schön gemütlich:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Das soll wo eher ein Scherz sein - so kann man doch nicht spielen ...  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Und wie hier schon angemerkt wurde: Wenn der mal runterkommt, schaut man so >  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 aus .. vorausgesetzt man überlebt es.


----------



## Nostradormus (19. August 2008)

nice pc xD


----------



## CharlySteven (20. August 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 schick oder?^^


----------



## Tünnemann72 (20. August 2008)

CharlySteven schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> schick oder?^^


Hm, sieht relativ unbequem aus und wieso hast du dein Towergehäuse entfernt?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Wüstenhund (26. August 2008)

hier mal mein portal ausem RL raus :>

http://rapidshare.com/files/140271910/mein_pc.JPG.html

shadowing/darkarale/nightorder


edit. wer denkt bei rapidshare braucht ihr acc zum anschauen, ist nicht, bilder kann man sich direkt angucken einfach auf "free user" und dann auf download, dann öffnet euer Browser das Pic automatisch


----------



## Tetsunoke (6. September 2008)

Leider sind die Bilder zu groß  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Naja kanns ja beschreiben.
Mein PC: 2,4 Ghz Quadcore Prozessor, 4gb Ram, 2x NVIDIA GeForce 8600gs (jede mit 512mb), 500gb Festplatte

Zubehör: Razer Piranha 5.1 Headset, Razer Lachesis Banshee 4000dpi, Razer Lycosa Tastatur und mein billiger 17" Medion Lcd Bildschirm  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Fulgrim der Ausschweifende (7. September 2008)

Die grüne Flut der Orks ist über uns hereingebrochen, und wir sind allein.

Es kann kein Erbarmen geben. Keine Kapitulation. Falls wir diesen Tag überleben, dann nur durch ein Wunder.
+++ Kommissar Yarrick auf Armageddon +++


----------



## Pc-freak (9. September 2008)

Ihr Zocke ich ^^ 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





foto ist mit dem Handy Gemacht!


----------



## bl00ddr41ner (9. September 2008)

Pc-freak schrieb:


> Ihr Zocke ich ^^
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




uwaahhh. So könnte ich net zoggen Oo

davon würde ich nach ner std augenkrebs bekommen. Ich empfehle ein leichtes , weises phosphorisierendes licht. Sehr angenehm , ausserdem wird man nicht sofort blind , falls mal einer ins zimmer kommt und das licht anmacht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Pc-freak (9. September 2008)

bl00ddr41ner schrieb:


> uwaahhh. So könnte ich net zoggen Oo
> 
> davon würde ich nach ner std augenkrebs bekommen. Ich empfehle ein leichtes , weises phosphorisierendes licht. Sehr angenehm , ausserdem wird man nicht sofort blind , falls mal einer ins zimmer kommt und das licht anmacht
> 
> ...




Dass ist nur auf dem Foto so Hell Leuchtend 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mishua (9. September 2008)

Pc-freak schrieb:


> Ihr Zocke ich ^^
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



find ich ürgendwie...cool ;P


----------



## Vincent V. (9. September 2008)

so nothing special 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



http://img218.imageshack.us/my.php?image=img2250fw9.jpg


----------



## Pc-freak (9. September 2008)

Mishua schrieb:


> find ich ürgendwie...cool ;P




Danke  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ^^


----------



## Qonix (10. September 2008)

Vincent schrieb:


> so nothing special
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Oh man, ein Holzstuhl. Darauf würde mir nach 5 Minuten der Arsch weh tun.


----------



## Vincent V. (10. September 2008)

nene es geht eig aber ich hab immer son komisches gefühl nach2-3 stunden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


sieht schlimmer aus als es ist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## I draw Chaos Spacemarines (10. September 2008)

...


----------



## Grüne Brille (10. September 2008)

kannst du ma aufhören, alles mit diesem mist vollzuspammen?


----------



## Alanium (10. September 2008)

Wo kommt'n der schon wieder her? o.O


----------



## cell81469 (11. September 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




und der kabelsalat muss so sein wie er is dass mir da keiner drangeht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Pc-freak (11. September 2008)

Kalbe Salate ist dass schon lange nicht mehr, dass ist Kabel Krieg so wie dass aus Sieht. O.o    


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## A-Lee (11. September 2008)

Kabelsalat mit Schuhdressing


----------



## cell81469 (13. September 2008)

denkt immer dran




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Pc-freak (13. September 2008)

der dell rechts da ist aber kein XPS sonder ein Dimension aber sonst ^^ hast du auch recht ^^


----------



## Lurock (13. September 2008)

Pc-freak schrieb:


> der dell rechts da ist aber kein XPS sonder ein Dimension aber sonst ^^ hast du auch recht ^^


Der PC rechts ist sehr wohl ein Dell XPS 420.
Derselbe steht nämlich unter meinem Schreibtisch.


----------



## Pc-freak (13. September 2008)

und der steht auf meinem  Tisch sieht Gleich aus und heisst Dell dimension 9200 O.o


EDIT: ihr hab ich ein Google foto 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Steht fät Dimension drauf


----------



## Haxxler (13. September 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Die schenken sich ja auch nich wirklich was vom aussehen.


----------



## Haxxler (13. September 2008)

Doppelpost wtf 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Hier mal mein kleines Reich.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tünnemann72 (15. September 2008)

cell81469 schrieb:


> denkt immer dran
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Schwachfug  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## da_lolo (19. September 2008)

will euch auch mal mein reich zeigen...
nicht sonderlich aufgeräumt, ist es aber nie....
mir gefällts, ist halt meine natürliche gemütlichkeit  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
nummer eins:


----------



## da_lolo (19. September 2008)

und nummer 2:


----------



## Asoriel (19. September 2008)

cell81469 schrieb:


> denkt immer dran
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Mac>Selbstgebaut>Fertig-PC>Dell   meine Meinung 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

      I <3 my iMac 24"!


----------



## Pc-freak (19. September 2008)

da_lolo schrieb:


> und nummer 2:




Kannst du mir mal sagen wie so die pc Hülle Offen ist? und Raum mal den Schreibt tisch auf O.o 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


Und was hast du Für ne maus ?^^ ohne kable. WTF kauf dir mal ne gamer maus ^^


----------



## da_lolo (20. September 2008)

Pc-freak schrieb:


> Kannst du mir mal sagen wie so die pc Hülle Offen ist? und Raum mal den Schreibt tisch auf O.o
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Weil ich ein paar neue teile eingebaut hab, und die lüfterwege mitm alten gehäuse nichts mehr gebracht hätten...  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
neee...der is aufgeräumt^^ ich find alles, weiß wos liegt, und des geschirr wird schon jeden aben weggeräumt..also fast 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
und die maus ist ne Genius, und sie hatn kabel... ich find die saugeil von der ergonomic, auch wennse nur an jeder seite 2 extra tasten für multimedia hat..  
mir gefällts 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Pc-freak (20. September 2008)

da_lolo schrieb:


> Weil ich ein paar neue teile eingebaut hab, und die lüfterwege mitm alten gehäuse nichts mehr gebracht hätten...
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


aufgeräumt  stell ich mir anders vor


----------



## da_lolo (20. September 2008)

Pc-freak schrieb:


> aufgeräumt  stell ich mir anders vor



kannste auch was anderes als meckern???  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Pc-freak (20. September 2008)

Ja ich Kann auch singen lalalalalala lalalalalalala lalalalalalalala mhhhm ja 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## K0l0ss (20. September 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und mit offenem Fenster, ein Blick in die Nacht. Herrlich.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Joa...G15, Razer Copperhead in Rot. iPod (will mein Creativ wieder, der war viel besser  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ), Handy, Fernbedienung für meine Anlage, die in meinem Rücken 
steht. Telefon, Magic-Decks...

P.S.: Die ganzen Papierfalterein und die Blume sind von meiner Freundin. Nicht, dass hier noch...naja, vergisst es...


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

...


----------



## kind-of-sugar (21. September 2008)

Hab nen Laptop...und sitze damit meistens auf meinem Himmelbett in meinem rosanen Zimmer...naja oder ich liege im Bett^^ oooder ich bin im Wohnzimmer welches blaue Wände und nen hellbraunes Sofa hat^^  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## S.E.Lain (21. September 2008)

jaja hier mal meine kleine gaming station  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

(sry das bild is bissel pixelig handy kamera und so) ^^


----------



## Manoroth (21. September 2008)

1. super du hast WAR^^

und 2. mein cih des nur oder sieht das ganze ein bisserl..... "blumig" aus?^^


----------



## S.E.Lain (22. September 2008)

hmm ja hatte mal den subwoover aufm tisch stehn hatte dann immer böse schwarze streifen gegeben das ding war das erst beste was ich gefunden hatte und lässt sich gut sauber machen xD bei mir is es eig immer zugesifft darum ganz praktisch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Winipek (25. September 2008)

Aach ....das ist eine Tischdecke!!! *Licht aufgeh*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## chopi (25. September 2008)

So,da ich eig nur mitm Laptop im Bett liege,hier 2 Screens davon



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Pc-freak (25. September 2008)

sehr schön aber ich Weiss zwar nicht wie man auf einem bett gut zocken kann 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




ich kann dass nicht ich muss immer stecken gerade auf einem Stuhl Sitzen und auf den Bild...... Gaffen sonst wirt dass nichts 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## chopi (25. September 2008)

Ich zock ja auch fast garnicht,siehste da ne Maus?^^


----------



## Pc-freak (26. September 2008)

chopi schrieb:


> Ich zock ja auch fast garnicht,siehste da ne Maus?^^




ja die Laptop maus da 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## chopi (26. September 2008)

Zock du ma anstndig an sonem Trackballding 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Aber zum surfen reichts 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grüne Brille (26. September 2008)

chopi schrieb:


> Zock du ma anstndig an sonem Trackballding
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


hab damit ma cs gespielt. lustig, aber nicht empfehlenswert für den score :>


----------



## Pc-freak (27. September 2008)

chopi schrieb:


> Zock du ma anstndig an sonem Trackballding
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Ja klar ^^ Wen du mir deinen laptop Gibst 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 



*böser Gedanke* 


bekommst in dann auch wieder  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Örl1 (28. September 2008)

Hi Leute, ich will nun auch anfangen eines der besten Online-spiele zu zocken ^^ aber ich hab noch paar Fragen:

Welches dieser Online-Games ist für einen Solo-Zocker-Typen wie mich am besten:

World of Warcraft
Herr der Ringe Online - Schatten von Angmar
Warhammer Online
Age of Conan

Bitte helft mir ^^

Danke im voraus Örl


----------



## Seit Jahren in Deutschland (28. September 2008)

Alle haben sie nur noch Flachis ;O


----------



## Seit Jahren in Deutschland (28. September 2008)

Örl schrieb:


> Hi Leute, ich will nun auch anfangen eines der besten Online-spiele zu zocken ^^ aber ich hab noch paar Fragen:
> 
> Welches dieser Online-Games ist für einen Solo-Zocker-Typen wie mich am besten:
> 
> ...




Erstmal gehört das hier nicht her , aber ich versuche dir mal zu helfen obwohl ich nur von WoW sprechen kann
In WoW kannst du alleine spielen macht auch Spaß allerdings kannst du nur alleine LvL später mit 70 kannst du alleine nix mehr erreichen...
Wenn du wirklich nur alleine spielen willst ist WoW nix für dich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Crackmack (30. September 2008)

Naja nix Besonderes 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Naja ein bischen verschwommen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Todesschleicher (30. September 2008)

Crackmack schrieb:


> Naja nix Besonderes
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Du hast aufgeräumt...
cheater o.0

Meinen zeig ich nicht ^-^
Weil cheaten ist scheiße und so wie sie jetzt is...nee 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grüne Brille (30. September 2008)

Todesschleicher schrieb:


> Weil cheaten ist scheiße und so wie sie jetzt is...nee
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


bei manchen bildern hier im thread ist ein unaufgeräumtes zimmer doch das normalste :>


----------



## Todesschleicher (30. September 2008)

Grüne schrieb:


> bei manchen bildern hier im thread ist ein unaufgeräumtes zimmer doch das normalste :>


Ich mags aber nicht zeigen...wobei es schon gereicht hat 4 Sachen wegzuräumen um den BIldschirm sehr viel ansprechender zu gestalten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Mein Zimmer ist allerdings auch nicht fertig...hab vor ner Woche mitten beim Umräumen schluss gemacht...mittendrin 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Deswegen hab ich jetzt 2 Schreibtische, einer voll mit der Hälfte meines Bücherregals, der andere halt ein zugemüllter Zockertisch xD Und auf dem Boden liegt massig Schrott -.-

Und ich hab z.z. keine Cam xD


----------



## Grüne Brille (30. September 2008)

mal nen bild.... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


dann in scanner und fertig^^


----------



## Todesschleicher (30. September 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Wer braucht Stifte? 

Paint!


----------



## Grüne Brille (30. September 2008)

Todesschleicher schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


das schönste zimmer bisher, wie ich finde :>


----------



## wowraider (1. Oktober 2008)

jo find ich auch   das hat was! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## dekura92 (12. Oktober 2008)

hehe schon coole zockerecken die ihr habt setze ma im laufe des tages noch nen pic rein


----------



## lolwut (16. Oktober 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



hier sind meine zweihundert bilder!!!! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Qonix (16. Oktober 2008)

Du hesch en Fehler i dinere Signatur. Wenn scho Schwizerdütsch denn aber richtig schribä. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Nets Plätzli hesch do.


----------



## lolwut (16. Oktober 2008)

he sorry voll nöd gse danke mann 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Perkone (16. Oktober 2008)

Hier meine Ecke 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Natürlich aufgeräumt *g*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tupac 2 (18. Oktober 2008)

lolwut


Ne Frage Wie Alt bist du? 10 oder so? mit spiel auto Teppich!
etc....


^^ und sry dein Schreibt tisch ist ja so voll so kann man ja nicht zocken XD


aber ja jeder dass seine.


----------



## Death_Master (18. Oktober 2008)

Ich wohne hier:[attachment=5444:schreibtisch.jpg]


----------



## Saytan (18. Oktober 2008)

Death_Master schrieb:


> Ich wohne hier:[attachment=5444:schreibtisch.jpg]


sehr aktueller desktop^^


----------



## airace (19. Oktober 2008)

Saytan schrieb:


> sehr aktueller desktop^^



genau das habe ich auch grad gedacht xD


----------



## chopi (19. Oktober 2008)

Hier mal mein neuer Platz,jetzt mit Ikeaschreibtisch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



und hier nochma für alle,die sehn wollen,wie gut ich im Umgang mit der Panoramafunktion meines Handys bin xD



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Winipek (21. Oktober 2008)

[Hier meine Ecke 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Natürlich aufgeräumt *g*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




OMG - wo ist deine Tappete hin ?




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## rocktboyy (22. Oktober 2008)

Hier meine kleine aber feine ecke [attachment=5515:wow_worl..._reality.jpg]


----------



## Tünnemann72 (24. Oktober 2008)

Perkone schrieb:


> Hier meine Ecke
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Das nennst du aufgeräumt ?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  ....


----------



## Jokkerino (24. Oktober 2008)

rocktboyy schrieb:


> Hier meine kleine aber feine ecke [attachment=5515:wow_worl..._reality.jpg]


Witzbold


----------



## wowraider (24. Oktober 2008)

jo^^


----------



## honduras (24. Oktober 2008)

http://de.youtube.com/watch?v=Z1xqm7gmBjs

Die Schadenfreude ist immer noch die beste Freude! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## wowraider (25. Oktober 2008)

hehe^^
das video is net schlecht!


----------



## riesentrolli (25. Oktober 2008)

aber was zur hölle macht das hier?


----------



## Mrs.Tîî (26. Oktober 2008)

Hier mein Zockerstübchen...




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Death_Master (26. Oktober 2008)

Wozu brauchst du denn so viele Bildschirme?


----------



## Saytan (26. Oktober 2008)

Death_Master schrieb:


> Wozu brauchst du denn so viele Bildschirme?


Hmm besser als dein uhrzeit bildschirm xD


----------



## Tupac 2 (26. Oktober 2008)

Death_Master schrieb:


> Wozu brauchst du denn so viele Bildschirme?


ich hab auch 3 22 Zoller Bin ich nun verrückt?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  für was mhhhm Z.b der in der mitte wow der rechte einen Film der Linke normal der desk 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Todesschleicher (27. Oktober 2008)

Ja! 

Gief me one!

xD


----------



## Tupac 2 (27. Oktober 2008)

Todesschleicher schrieb:


> Ja!
> 
> Gief me one!
> 
> xD




Ist ja Bald Weihnachten wen du ein braver junge Warst bekommst du auch einen ^^


----------



## Flocktarr (28. Oktober 2008)

Death_Master schrieb:


> Wozu brauchst du denn so viele Bildschirme?



Wieviel Monitor sind einfach sehr Praktisch ^^

Siehe Mein Bild


----------



## Todesschleicher (28. Oktober 2008)

Tupac schrieb:


> Ist ja Bald Weihnachten wen du ein braver junge Warst bekommst du auch einen ^^



kA wie alt du bist und in wie deine Verwandtschaft situiert ist.

Aber bevor meine Ellis/Sonstigen Verwandten 170€ für nen 22Zoller hinlegen, studier ich Mathe 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dr. Bob (6. November 2008)

Ich habe leider nur Platz für 2 Monitore ..... wobei; wenn die beiden 22er ein wenig zur Seite rücken, bekomm ich noch nen dritten dahin. Macht sich gut bei Photoshop.

Achja: Meherere Monis sind kein Luxus: Wenn man mit dem PC arbeitet oder als Raidleiter spielt rockts so eine Kombination einfach alles. Zudem: Bei den aktuellen Monitorpreisen kann man sich locker auch noch nen zweiten günstigen dazu stellen. Es muss ja net immer DELL oder EIZO sein (wie bei mir)


----------



## #forthehord# (7. November 2008)

Mal ne Frage ........ geht des das man 2 monitore an einen Rechner anschließt ..hab ich erst jetzt au gemerkt in diesem Forum xD ....wen ja dann pls erklärung ... am besten pn an mich ....wär euch dankbar.


----------



## nalcarya (7. November 2008)

Öhm, also erst mal muss deine Graka 2 Monitore unterstützen. Bei mir ist's so, dass meine einfach 2 digitale Eingangsstecker für Monitore hat (ka wie diese Stecker heißen *hust*), da steck ich einfach jeweils einen rein und richte alles weitere über das Einstellungsinterface meiner Grafikkarte 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jokkerino (8. November 2008)

Mal was neues




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gornakosh/Furro (8. November 2008)

hier mal mein pc

http://www.pictureupload.de/originals/pict...43_DSC01225.JPG

nix besonderes ^^

_der fleck aufm schirm in der mitte kommt von der kamera_


----------



## Haxxler (9. November 2008)

Gornakosh/Furro schrieb:


> _der fleck aufm schirm in der mitte kommt von der kamera_


Zomg ein Orb. Die Geister sind unter uns ^^


----------



## Tupac 2 (9. November 2008)

Jokkerino schrieb:


> Mal was neues
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Neeeinn eine Schrot Box *hust* 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ^^ sonst ist alles k XD


----------



## Lillyan (10. November 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Klein, gemütlich... keine 83 Bildschirme, aber mir reicht es :>


----------



## Jokkerino (10. November 2008)

Tupac schrieb:


> Neeeinn eine Schrot Box *hust*
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


warum schrott box?^^ die 360 ist hammer


----------



## Tupac 2 (10. November 2008)

Jokkerino schrieb:


> warum schrott box?^^ die 360 ist hammer




LOL dann hast du Wohl noch keine Ps 3 Gesehen ????


----------



## Haxxler (11. November 2008)

Is beides schwul. PC ftw! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tupac 2 (11. November 2008)

Haxxler schrieb:


> Is beides schwul. PC ftw!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




oh oh Da möchte wehr par auf den arsch BekommenXD

ja Pc finde ich aus besser Zum Zocken¨!

aber nur wen man den Geld Scheisser hat für die Neusten CPUS Grafikarten XD


----------



## Jokkerino (11. November 2008)

Tupac schrieb:


> LOL dann hast du Wohl noch keine Ps 3 Gesehen ????


Ahja...die Ps3:
1.Scheiss Online-Modus (Offline,Lags usw.=
2.Grafik genauso gut wie bei der 360
3. Die ps3 ist lauter
4. Die ps3 wird schneller heisser
5. Hat wenig Spiele
6. Hat wenig Exklusivtitel (die meisten von denen sind nochdazu Schrott)
7. Bietet kein headset im Umfang

Informier dich einfach bitte bevor du so en müll schwallst...oder warum denkst du hat Sony extreme Verluste gemacht, weil keine Sau die ps3 gekauft hat?
Noch dazu liegen beide Konsolen bei den verkäufen momentan gleichauf (Und die xbox ist seit über 2jahre draussen).


----------



## Edimasta (11. November 2008)

Blick von der Couch aus:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



War zu faul ein Neues zu machen, jetzt steht unter dem TV noch ne PS 3 und die DVDs sind mehr geworden, ne Draenei Limited Edition Figur hat sich auch dazu gesellt... ich glaub ich muss doch ein Neues machen xD


----------



## Xsp (12. November 2008)

http://img516.imageshack.us/my.php?image=dsc01548nj0.jpg

Grade gemacht!
So viel Langeweile....ganze woche Krank...account auch abgelaufen ich freue mich schon auf morgen =P


----------



## Tupac 2 (15. November 2008)

So Ihr ist meine Zocker Ecke 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






Foto ist mit dem handy gemacht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Flowki (18. November 2008)

Dafiel schrieb:


> hier ein blick auf meine zockerecke
> 
> das meiste erkennt man ja auf den ersten blick die übliche maus/tastatur/headset und dahinter ist ein E6600 am werkeln und eine AGP GF 7800GS bringt das bild auf meinen 32" Samstung LCD, 5.1 Surround is natürlich auch dabei
> 
> ...


----------



## Grüne Brille (18. November 2008)

flowki: ich würd die antwort nicht ins zitat einbetten, sonst siehts so aus, als hättest nur einen fullquote gemacht und nix geschrieben^^


----------



## Lurock (18. November 2008)

Tupac schrieb:


> ich hab auch 3 22 Zoller Bin ich nun verrückt?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...





Tupac schrieb:


> So Ihr ist meine Zocker Ecke
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Mmmmh.... 1... Kommt jemand bis zur 3?


----------



## Haxxler (19. November 2008)

pwned by Lurock <3


----------



## chopi (20. November 2008)

Lurock schrieb:


> Mmmmh.... 1... Kommt jemand bis zur 3?


*LOL*


----------



## Jokkerino (26. November 2008)

Lurock schrieb:


> Mmmmh.... 1... Kommt jemand bis zur 3?


kapier ich net


----------



## Manoroth (26. November 2008)

Jokkerino schrieb:


> kapier ich net



er hat 1 oder 2 seiten vorher ma gesacht das er 3 bildschirme habe aber auf dem bild is nur einer zu sehn^^


----------



## Winipek (27. November 2008)

Lurock schrieb:


> Mmmmh.... 1... Kommt jemand bis zur 3?







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Danke für das aufmerksamme lesen ^^ 





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Slim_shady2 (27. November 2008)

Manoroth schrieb:


> er hat 1 oder 2 seiten vorher ma gesacht das er 3 bildschirme habe aber auf dem bild is nur einer zu sehn^^




Jeder hat doch 3 Bildschirme, 1. der links "dass linke auge 2.dass rechte auge 3. der bild schirm in der mitte auch pc "Monitor genannt".


----------



## Razyl (27. November 2008)

Slim_shady2 schrieb:


> Jeder hat doch 3 Bildschirme, 1. der links "dass linke auge 2.dass rechte auge 3. der bild schirm in der mitte auch pc "Monitor genannt".


Joa da dein Auge auch 22 zoll groß ist xD


----------



## Kleenes_freches_Dinq (30. November 2008)

Naja sieht noch grad so toll aus hoffe man erkennt es einigermaßen ...

und denkt euch nichts is ein bisschen unordendlich sorry x]




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## hacker007 (30. November 2008)

aha ja also den duden kann man erkennen.


----------



## Haxxler (30. November 2008)

Das is kein Duden sondern ein Langenscheidt Wörterbuch also Deutsch - Englisch etc. Würde mich nur mal interessieren was für eins ^^


----------



## Kleenes_freches_Dinq (30. November 2008)

Kleenes_freches_Dinq schrieb:


> Naja sieht noch grad so toll aus hoffe man erkennt es einigermaßen ...
> 
> und denkt euch nichts is ein bisschen unordendlich sorry x]
> 
> ...




Jo ich zocke Ja nicht *nur* muss ja auch was für mein Wissen machen oder!?
also  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Itachisan (30. November 2008)

Und hier mein Zimmer :/
Sry Handy Kamera





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Naja den Monitor ist schon Uralt :/ muss noch umgetauscht werden

Und zum PC 

Core i7-965XE
6GB RAM
2x Geforce 280GTX 

Gehäuse wird die Tage noch gechanged, nimm das vom neuen Acer Predator.

MfG


----------



## Soramac (4. Dezember 2008)

Itachisan schrieb:


> Und zum PC
> 
> Core i7-965XE
> 6GB RAM
> ...




Woww... hätte Ich auch gern 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Fetus (6. Dezember 2008)

In diesem Suchbild hat unser Zeichner 7 Fehler versteckt...

Nein, eigl. habe ich es nicht vor meinen Schreibtisch für so einen Thread aufzuräumen, so wie es die meisten hier warscheinlich gemacht haben, JA ICH MEINE DICH THOMAS.

Warscheinlich heißt du nicht Thomas aber wenn doch dann hab' ich dich für einen Moment geschockt.

Egal, Bild:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Pf, Kamera ist warscheinlich 4 Jahre alt, oder 3... oder so.


----------



## Thoor (7. Dezember 2008)

Fetus schrieb:


> In diesem Suchbild hat unser Zeichner 7 Fehler versteckt...
> 
> Nein, eigl. habe ich es nicht vor meinen Schreibtisch für so einen Thread aufzuräumen, so wie es die meisten hier warscheinlich gemacht haben, JA ICH MEINE DICH THOMAS.
> 
> ...


UUUUUUUUWWEEEEEEEEE
du räumst jetzt dein Zimmer auf aber Pronto! Sonst gibts nichts zu essen und ich zieh den Stecker, WENN DAS ZIMMER NICHT BEI 3 SAUBER IST GIBTS PAAR AUF DEN KOPP


----------



## Itachisan (7. Dezember 2008)

dito ! das ist schon net mehr lecker Oo


----------



## Dracun (11. Dezember 2008)

verdammt i seh kein Pic will auch sehen^^


----------



## Dracun (11. Dezember 2008)

Neuer Schreibtisch neue Bildchen^^




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Qonix (11. Dezember 2008)

Neuer Schreibtisch und schon Chaos. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Lustig wie es dir beim zweiten Bild den Bildschirm verzogen hat. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dracun (11. Dezember 2008)

Hab die neue Camera noch net im griff und vergessen dat 16:9 Format abzuschalten aus dem Grund musste i die Bilder verkleinern^^
So groß is dat Chaos noch net^^ NOCH NET^^


----------



## Winipek (11. Dezember 2008)

Nette Schreibtisch - Kombie  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

und wenn man von der Ablage links absieht , für meine Verhältnisse Top aufgeräumt^^


----------



## EXclaw (12. Dezember 2008)

@Dracun

Ich hab genau den gleichen Schreibtisch (: Find den toll <3 Hätte ich ne Kamera, würde ich auch ein Bild reinstellen o:


----------



## Soramac (15. Dezember 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Das sind so komische Flecken, weiß auch nicht wieso und wenn Ich mein neuen PC hab, kommt der mit drauf und dann noch alles im dunkeln und es sieht Top aus, aber so sieht es bis jetzt aus 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ps3 Vs Xbox 360 (17. Dezember 2008)

[attachment=6136:15zqx79.jpg]



mehr muss man nicht sagen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## EXclaw (17. Dezember 2008)

Übel. Richtig übel o_O


----------



## Ps3 Vs Xbox 360 (17. Dezember 2008)

Wie so Ich hab mich nur ausgerüstet falls am 24 die grünen Dinger von Mars kommen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Ganz vergessen zu sagen ich lebe in den U.S.A 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Haxxler (17. Dezember 2008)

God bless America 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## painschkes (17. Dezember 2008)

_Aber nen schicker Bildschirm.._


----------



## Kamui Shiro (17. Dezember 2008)

Oh my fuckin god wieso hast du mit 17 dein zimmer voller waffen >_< das ist uncool


----------



## chopi (17. Dezember 2008)

Als ob die echt sind >_>


----------



## EXclaw (17. Dezember 2008)

chopi schrieb:


> Als ob die echt sind >_>



Natürlich sind die nicht echt. Alles Softairs (;


----------



## Ps3 Vs Xbox 360 (17. Dezember 2008)

Kamui schrieb:


> Oh my fuckin god wieso hast du mit 17 dein zimmer voller waffen >_< das ist uncool



die gehören meinen vater 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 und das ins so zu sagen das vater Sohn zimmer.



chopi schrieb:


> Als ob die echt sind >_>



jaein ja es hat echt darunter und und unecht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 welche müsst ihr selber raus finden also die also entweder sind die auf der rechten seite die echt oder die linken ratet mal 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## chopi (17. Dezember 2008)

Die ganz rechts sind doch zu krass,selbst dür Amerika,sofern du dort wirklich wohnst *g*


----------



## Itachisan (17. Dezember 2008)

hmm das Bild hab ich schonmal in der ESL gesehn, und der hats in Google gefunden


----------



## Ps3 Vs Xbox 360 (17. Dezember 2008)

chopi schrieb:


> Die ganz rechts sind doch zu krass,selbst dür Amerika,sofern du dort wirklich wohnst *g*




die links  sind aber die echten mein Vater ist amy und ist bei den USMC ! die rechen sind so gummi waffen wie man sie bei den Filmen benutzt XD 


und ich wohne dort das merk man doch an meiner schlechte rechschreibung *g* ^^ aber ja meine mutter ist französin also sie in die schweiz .... da lernte sie da mein vater kennen  der dort ferien machten und ja dan ging sie mit im die USA mit im und gabs Dan mich ^^ 



und meiner mutter hat mit mir immer franz und deutsch geerdet und mein Vater englisch Darum kann ich 3sprachen XD


----------



## Itachisan (17. Dezember 2008)

Mach mal n Neues Foto plx 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Haxxler (17. Dezember 2008)

jo mach ma ^^


----------



## Ps3 Vs Xbox 360 (17. Dezember 2008)

von den film waffen oder die echten ? die echten darf ich nich an fassen ! aber an kucken ^^ aber von den gumi waffen könnte ich schon aber ja was ist so intressand daran merkt man kein underschit zwischen den einer echten ausehr wen man sie an fast ^^ das sie so leicht wie ne feder sind ^^


EDIT:

ausehr wen mal Miami angegriffen wirt Dan darf ich sie anfassen un benutzen ^^ was glaub ich nie passieren wirt!


und an standt ihr über böse Waffen lappern könnt ihr mal mehr desk posten XD


----------



## Mondryx (17. Dezember 2008)

Man merkt das English deine Muttersprache ist, schreibst fast so wie du es aussprechen würdest 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Aber schon praktisch mit drei Sprachen groß zu werden. Kann nur Deutsch und mein Schulenglisch, naja das ist dafür relativ gut 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Itachisan (18. Dezember 2008)

Wenn du doch so Stolz auf dein Zimmer bist, mach doch noch ein Foto 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Oder Traust du dich net ?


----------



## Ps3 Vs Xbox 360 (18. Dezember 2008)

weil ich kein bock ab -_- ^^ ja und ich hab angst Vielleicht  bist du ja ein terrorist ?


----------



## Harloww (18. Dezember 2008)

Ps3 schrieb:


> [attachment=6136:15zqx79.jpg]
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Altes Bild. Beim nächsten mal vielleicht was echtes posten.


----------



## Ps3 Vs Xbox 360 (18. Dezember 2008)

ach man -_- ^^ wollte kucken wie lange ich die veraschen kann 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

hast mit alles verdorben *kotz*


----------



## Harloww (18. Dezember 2008)

Ps3 schrieb:


> ach man -_- ^^ wollte kucken wie lange ich die veraschen kann
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




Wenn man dann davon ausgeht, dass der Screenshot den du im Desktop Thread gepostest hast nicht im geringsten mit dem gezeigten übereinstimmt und du dir das Wetter aus der Schweiz anzeigen lässt,meh.

Was auch immer.


----------



## Ps3 Vs Xbox 360 (18. Dezember 2008)

Das war auch ein brot krümel du hast in gefunden du bist ein echter ein echter ......  äääääää ja ein echter mhhhm pro gamer genau das wars, aber ne im ernst es ist echt interessant wie die leute als glauben!


----------



## Itachisan (18. Dezember 2008)

Hätt ich das Bild nicht schonmal in der ESL gesehn hätt ich es dir vll. geglaubt, nur als du noch damit anfingst von wegen amerika, Papa bei irgends so nen Militar Trupp mutti Franze und so... naja


----------



## Drudoryia (21. Dezember 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  bei mir herscht leider am pc meist chaos


----------



## Lari (23. Dezember 2008)

Soramac schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Subwoofer vom Tisch runter, soll ja niemand denken, du wärst ein Akustik-Noob 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Möglichst in die Ecke des Raumes, aber eben nicht auf Kopfhöhe.


----------



## Soramac (23. Dezember 2008)

LoD_Lari schrieb:


> Subwoofer vom Tisch runter, soll ja niemand denken, du wärst ein Akustik-Noob
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Hehe, ja ich weiß. Übrigens hab Ich den nicht auf volle Stufe und finde zurzeit auch kein gescheiten Platz für den.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mondryx (26. Dezember 2008)

Hier mal eine "Zocker-Ecke":



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Quali der Bilder ist nicht wirklich Bombe. Die Cam von meinem Handy is nicht die neuste 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Darkdisi (26. Dezember 2008)

Mondryx schrieb:


> Hier mal eine "Zocker-Ecke":
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Wtf Ich sehe glaub da Senf?! was willst du am Pc mitm Senf?! Wachhalten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ?


----------



## Mondryx (26. Dezember 2008)

Ja hab Nachts um drei noch Frikadellen gefuttert 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Darkdisi (26. Dezember 2008)

LoL Ich hoffe es hat geschmeckt  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Ich mach heut Mittag vllt auchn paar Fotos von meinem dreckigen Loch ;D


----------



## Tyalra (26. Dezember 2008)

oh man auf was die leute alles achten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 genial ^^


----------



## Darkdisi (26. Dezember 2008)

Tja so is es halt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Habe schon in nem andren Forum auf nem Bild unterm Bett en gebrauchtes Kondom gesehen Wtf xD^^ Ich schau mal ob ich den Link noch finde 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## EXclaw (26. Dezember 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich sollte mal wieder aufräumen *g*


----------



## Dracun (26. Dezember 2008)

oh ja^^ 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Hexengamer (26. Dezember 2008)

Willkommen bei meiner Gemütlichen Zocker-Ecke. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

[attachment=6215:CIMG2154.JPG]


----------



## Dracun (27. Dezember 2008)

hab mir sagen lassen Feuerteufel sind stolz auf ihr Werk und halten Erinnerungsstücke in ihrer nähe^^
man schaue sich nur mal die wand genauer an bzw den Zeitungsausschnitt^^


----------



## Hexengamer (27. Dezember 2008)

lol, aber sags keinem ok? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


^^


----------



## ravenFlasH (4. Januar 2009)

So siehts bei mir aus:
[attachment=6375:adsd.JPG]


----------



## Pc is my Life (5. Januar 2009)

Da fehlt noch 22 Bildschirm dann ist der platz Nice! 



P.s

ich zeig auch bald meinen Platz, aber ich muss noch das zimmer tauschen mein kleines zimmer gegen das von meinen Eltern weil die brauch es e nur zum schlafen, =)

dann passt endlich ein sofa rein. xD


----------



## Timobile (6. Januar 2009)

@ravenFlasH

COOOOOL! Ist das ne G15 Tastatur?


EDIT: Meine Zockerecke kommt auch bald *ggg* (... muss mich noch überwinden)


----------



## Pc is my Life (7. Januar 2009)

Timobile schrieb:


> EDIT: Meine Zockerecke kommt auch bald *ggg* (... muss mich noch überwinden)




Komme Zeig Hin keine Angst zeig auch bald meinen wen er Fertig eingerichtet  ist =) 

Aber was mir aufgefallen ist das keiner seine Console Ecke zeigt oder muss ich extra..... aufmachen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Proty (7. Januar 2009)

ravenFlasH schrieb:


> So siehts bei mir aus:
> [attachment=6375:adsd.JPG]



schöner Schreibtisch =) ich habe EXAKT den gleichen O.o ich werd vllt mal später ein Bild posten

/afk aufräumen


----------



## Pc is my Life (7. Januar 2009)

Proty schrieb:


> /afk aufräumen


Brauchs du aber lange 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Proty (7. Januar 2009)

so jetzt aber =)




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



man sieht nur Monitor tastatur und ipod ( schaue damit Tv Sendungen etc ^^)

etwas mehr zu sehn:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



normalerweise ist der schreibtisch nicht so leer. Bis morgen ist der wieder zugemüllt ^^


----------



## Pc is my Life (7. Januar 2009)

ist ja super=)


Und das mit dem Zu müllen ich hab es zwar lieber wen er schön aufräumt ist aber ja bin zufaul um es Ordentlich zu halten. xD


----------



## Popash (9. Januar 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Das ist die Zockerecke von meiner Freundin und mir. =)


----------



## Haxxler (9. Januar 2009)

Lass mich raten, der linke Bildschirm gehört dir? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dracun (9. Januar 2009)

so könnt i net zoggen ..wär mir zu eng^^


----------



## chopi (9. Januar 2009)

Proty schrieb:


> ipod ( schaue damit Tv Sendungen etc ^^)


Sssssswitch <3


----------



## Popash (10. Januar 2009)

Haxxler schrieb:


> Lass mich raten, der linke Bildschirm gehört dir?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Haha, ja genau, das ist meiner mit tollen Hello Kitty Aufklebern 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## bluetechnologie (11. Januar 2009)

Hey ich bimn auf den server Dalvengyr und heiße Heddi, grusse alle leute  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


MFG Bluetechnologie (Heddi) 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## №1 _ηēXǿ-™ (11. Januar 2009)

Hier meins,

22" Bildschirm (An der Wand aufgehangen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )
G11 (Tastatur)
MX518 (Maus)
Razer Goliathus (Mauspad)
Creative 5,1 (Soundsystem 5 Lauptsprecher + Bass)
Medusa 5.1 +Homebox (Headset)
500 gb externe Festplatte
1 Asus Laptop (Zum arbeiten...^^...Spiele laufen aber auch gut, für Lan auswährts 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )
1 Selfmade Gamer-PC


Bild 1 : 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Bild 2 : 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Winipek (11. Januar 2009)

Nice^^ und so clean^^ 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## EpicFailGuy (12. Januar 2009)

Hier ist meine PC-Ecke. Sry für die schlechte Qualität, aber Handycam hat nicht mehr hergegeben. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Herzstück ist mein neuer PC - läuft auf einem 24 Zoll TFT von BenQ, Komponenten in der Sig. Wie man sehen kann Razer Copperhead, G15 und ensprechendes Mauspad auch von Razer.
Und dann noch mein Dell XPS M1530.


----------



## Harloww (12. Januar 2009)

EpicFailGuy schrieb:


> Hier ist meine PC-Ecke.


Und wo sind die Steroide? Und wieso seh' ich keinen explodierenden Van?


----------



## Vampless (12. Januar 2009)

Also erstmal Servus , das hier ist mein erster Post 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Wollte auch mal meine Zockerecke zeigen : Meine Zockerecke
Sorry für die schlechte Quali ist auch nur mitm Handy gemacht.
MFG
VaMpLeSS


----------



## Popash (13. Januar 2009)

Vampless schrieb:


> Also erstmal Servus , das hier ist mein erster Post
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Hehe nice,

Willkommen auf buffed.de im verrückten Forum. *grinst*
Hoffentlich folgen noch weitere Posts von Dir. :-)


----------



## Qonix (13. Januar 2009)

Hmm, 2 Mäuse aber keine Tastatur. Ist auch ne Möglichkeit. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Totaku (17. Januar 2009)

hier meine ecke ^^


----------



## Dracun (17. Januar 2009)

Totaku schrieb:


> hier meine ecke ^^


WO???? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Qonix (18. Januar 2009)

Qonix schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Dracun (18. Januar 2009)

Frrreaaak 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 spaß^^

Schaut gutb aus!!


----------



## Spartaner nummer 118 (21. Januar 2009)

Ladys und Schentelmans !


Ich darf Euch Stolz meine Zocker Ecke Zeigen! 


[attachment=6548SC00452.JPG]


Man siehe einen Pc links daneben die Xbox 360 Und in der Mitte der Bildschirm Ganz rechts die nett Ps3,

Alles Ist mit dem Pc Verbunden die Ps3 xbox 360 Etc!

Hammer Nicht war? 

Und nun kommt so Dicke Und Alles ist mit einer Dicken Stereoanlage Verbunden !

Und natürlich sind die xbox 360 und die Ps3 auch mit dem pc Bildschirm verbunden,

und Zum Schluss Drucker und 2 Externe festplatte 320 GB und 500GB Die man nicht sieht.

The End


----------



## Qonix (21. Januar 2009)

Also mir wäre der Bildschirm zu klein zum zocken. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Haxxler (21. Januar 2009)

Qonix schrieb:


> Also mir wäre der Bildschirm zu klein zum zocken.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


/sign

Als reiner PC Monitor ok aber darauf Konsolen zocken? Nene, und warum hast du ne Xbox wenn du ne PS3 hast? oO


----------



## Spartaner nummer 118 (21. Januar 2009)

Zu Klein 22 Zoller Zu Klein ? LOL

Der 22 Zoller Reicht mir Vollkommen!

Warum ich ne Xbox 360 habe wen ich ne ps3 haben Gute Frage!

Wegen den spielen Halo 3 Masseffect  Fabel 2 Halo Wars was bald kommt und Splinter cell das nur für xbox kommt!

Darum!

Ich könnte mir auch Teuren Fernseher kaufen aber ich warte noch bis zur weinachten 2009 wen die preis noch Bliiger sind oder erst im Jahre 2010.

Weil wen schon ein neuer Fernseher dann schon ganz grossen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kontinuum (21. Januar 2009)

Was soll bitte an nem 22zoller klein sein? Ich bin hier aber schon auf demselben Planeten wie ihr?
Also entweder ihr leidet unter Realtitätsverlust, oder ihr wollt einfach nur damit angeben, dass ihr größere Bildschirme habt.
Ich selber hab 2 19", wovon ich natürlich nur einen zum spielen verwende... Habe dann mal bei nem Kumpel ca. 1 std. auf nem 22zoller gespielt - anfangs war ich begeistert, aber im endeffekt ist es eh nur gewöhnsungssache. Wenn man sich erstmal dran gewöhnt hat, kann man sich auch nicht mehr drüber freuen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Haxxler (22. Januar 2009)

Für Konsolen find ich nen PC Monitor einfach zu klein sry aber ich zock gerne mit mehreren Freunden Konsole und das vorm PC Monitor hm ne weiss nich :/


----------



## Exo1337 (24. Januar 2009)

Hier is mal meine Zocker-Ecke. Ich weiß der Bildschirm is ziemlich klein aber wenn man sich erstma dran gewöhnt hat isses ganz gemütlich^^ 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## chopi (24. Januar 2009)

Hab was auf dem Dachboden gefunden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Spartaner nummer 118 (24. Januar 2009)

bääää Laptop! 

Echte zocker haben einen Desk pc.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## chopi (24. Januar 2009)

Auf dem Ding spiel ich eh nur Flashgames.


----------



## Exo1337 (24. Januar 2009)

chopi schrieb:


> Hab was auf dem Dachboden gefunden
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




haa des gleiche Poster hab ich auch! Spimpsons ftw 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## chopi (25. Januar 2009)

Exo1337 schrieb:


> haa des gleiche Poster hab ich auch! Spimpsons ftw
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Ich find nirgends einen Rahmen in der passenden Größe,so sieht das scheisse aus -.-
Liegt vllt daran das ich nicht suche >_> xD


----------



## BeautifulOblivion (26. Januar 2009)

Spartaner schrieb:


> bääää Laptop!
> 
> Echte zocker haben einen Desk pc.
> 
> ...


Blödsinn. Ich bin auch ein echter Zocker und hab nen super Laptop zum Zocken. Spart Geld und Strom.


----------



## Spartaner nummer 118 (26. Januar 2009)

Klar spart Geld! 

wer es glaub -_- ^^

wart mal ich tausch mal die Grafik karte aus ach ja stimmt das geht bei den meisten laptops nicht mal!

oder den CPU oder sonst was!


----------



## BeautifulOblivion (26. Januar 2009)

Spartaner schrieb:


> Klar spart Geld!
> 
> wer es glaub -_- ^^
> 
> ...


Ich als Studentin kann es mir nicht erlauben, mein hart verdientes Geld in neue PC-Teile zu stecken. Da muss ein Laptop eben reichen, und er tuts bestens... Wenn Du Dich überzeugen willst, kannste ja die Screenshots ins meinem Oblivion-Mod-Thread anschauen... Reicht mehr als aus.


----------



## Spartaner nummer 118 (26. Januar 2009)

Aber Geld für Laptop hast du? verstehen ich nicht wen ich Laptop für 1000 Euro kaufen würde ist der Immer noch Schlechter wie ein Pc für 1000 Euro!

und pc kann man immer wieder auf rüsten und muss nicht gleich neuen kaufen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## BeautifulOblivion (26. Januar 2009)

Spartaner schrieb:


> Aber Geld für Laptop hast du? verstehen ich nicht wen ich Laptop für 1000 Euro kaufen würde ist der Immer noch Schlechter wie ein Pc für 1000 Euro!
> 
> und pc kann man immer wieder auf rüsten und muss nicht gleich neuen kaufen.
> 
> ...


Das stimmt natürlich schon, aber er spart tatsächlich unglaublich viel Strom. Ausserdem muss ich den öfter rumschleppen. Es ging ja auch nur darum, dass man als echter Zocker genausogut nen Laptop haben kann.


----------



## Maladin (26. Januar 2009)

Beleidigungen, Offtopic und Flames entfernt. Das Thema ist nicht "Was ist besser?", sondern "Wo spielst du?".

/wink maladin


----------



## Furlinger (27. Januar 2009)

Hier ist meins!

oben: ------- http://www.abload.de/img/pic0023941bz.jpg
oben rechts: ------- http://www.abload.de/img/pic00242qvlk.jpg
unten: -------- http://www.abload.de/img/pic00241d8tu.jpg


----------



## Königmarcus (27. Januar 2009)

hier mal meine zockerecke^^ wer sich jetzt fragt warum ich 2 tastaturen und 2 mäuse an nur einem pc habe, dem kann ich auch nicht antworten.. hab es vor ein paar tagen mal getestet ob windows das erkennt und seitdem hängt das jetzt alles bei mir rum xD


----------



## Antiker24 (27. Januar 2009)

da spiele ich:

http://www.abload.de/image.php?img=dscf05137s8i.jpg 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Spartaner nummer 118 (27. Januar 2009)

Das Unten rechts ist das die pc ersatzteil  kieste ?


----------



## Furlinger (27. Januar 2009)

Spartaner schrieb:


> Das Unten rechts ist das die pc ersatzteil  kieste ?



ich würde eher schrottkiste sagen


----------



## Andicool (27. Januar 2009)

Hier meine Zockerecke. Ich spiele zwar nur noch wenig und WoW überhaupt nicht mehr, 
ich hoffe aber ihr drückt eins, zwei Augen zu.^^




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Hardware steht in der Signatur.


----------



## Bobbob (27. Januar 2009)

Sacht mal, warum hat eig niemand (vllt schon, hab aber kein Bock mir alle Bilder anzugucken) eine Microsoft SideWinder( http://www.amazon.de/Microsoft-SideWinder-...9814&sr=1-2 ) oder ein Saitek Gaming Keyboard( http://www.amazon.de/Saitek-Gaming-Tastatu...9783&sr=8-1 )??

Sind auch prima zum zocken!!
LG Bobbob


----------



## Dracun (27. Januar 2009)

i hab eine Saitek Gaming Keyboard^^



Dracun schrieb:


> Neuer Schreibtisch neue Bildchen^^
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Bobbob (27. Januar 2009)

Juhuu! Bis jetzt zumindest Einer^^
Die is geil finde ich!


----------



## Haxxler (27. Januar 2009)

@Dracun

Du hörst ja Samy Deluxe :>


----------



## Königmarcus (27. Januar 2009)

Haxxler schrieb:


> @Dracun
> 
> Du hörst ja Samy Deluxe :>



samydeluxe is ja auch cool ^^


----------



## Dracun (27. Januar 2009)

jup einer der wenigen deutschen hip hoper die ich höre^^
dann kommen noch ÄI-Tiem, Microphone Mafia,Die Firma Dynamite Deluxe ..naja dat war et^^


----------



## Haxxler (27. Januar 2009)

Hach ja das waren noch zeiten damals. Samy, Beginner, Fettes Brot und Fünf Sterne Deluxe haben alles weggerockt aber das neue Dynamite Deluxe Zeug is auch nich mehr so dolle...


----------



## Soramac (28. Januar 2009)

Antiker24 schrieb:


> da spiele ich:
> 
> http://www.abload.de/image.php?img=dscf05137s8i.jpg
> 
> ...




Maggi darf natürlich  nicht fehlen xD


----------



## Daytonaman (28. Januar 2009)

Nun spiel ich im Hof, da ich das Büro zum Kinderzimmer habe umbauen müssen




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Königmarcus (29. Januar 2009)

Daytonaman schrieb:


> Nun spiel ich im Hof, da ich das Büro zum Kinderzimmer habe umbauen müssen
> 
> 
> 
> ...



lol^^ 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## El Homer (29. Januar 2009)

Lungentorpedo schrieb:


> mein schreibtisch (ist immer vollgestellt)
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Steht da rrechts ein Bong xD ?



chopi schrieb:


> Ich find nirgends einen Rahmen in der passenden Größe,so sieht das scheisse aus -.-
> Liegt vllt daran das ich nicht suche >_> xD


www.IKEA.de !! hab da meine auch her


----------



## Haxxler (29. Januar 2009)

El schrieb:


> Steht da rrechts ein Bong xD ?


Na wenn da schon Weed aufm Tisch liegt muss da doch auch ne Bong stehen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Winipek (30. Januar 2009)

Joa^^
Was wohl in dem anderen Tütchen steckt ? Mushrooms?!



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Max der Orc (30. Januar 2009)

Ja das ist mein Computer 
Ich weis meine Tastatur und Maus sind scheiße (Mache am Mittwoch noch mal ein Bild dann kommt meine G11 und MX518)
Ich weis mein Gehäuse ist scheiße wir in den nächsten Monaten ersetzt  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Ja der Monitor wird am Mittwoch auch ein anderer sein, Boxen werden auch ersetzt, dann kann man mal den alt, neu vergleich machen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Sorry die Bilder sind was groß geworden  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Haxxler (30. Januar 2009)

Da hat aber jemand ne coole Signatur auf deinen Bildern 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Spartaner nummer 118 (30. Januar 2009)

darf ich dir was sagen Scheiss auf das Gehäuse! steck das Geld Lieber in PC Hardware!

weil das war das Geilst ihr kennt sich noch die alten Pc hüllen die Ersten Tower und so da kamm einer so an mit dem Geuse ! 

alle lachten den aus bis er in auf macht darin waren 2x 280GTX verbaut ne Wasser Kühlung etc! also also Super Top!

das zeig mal aussehen ist nicht alles!


----------



## Dracun (30. Januar 2009)

tach Tupac,slim_shady,slim_shady2 udn deine ganzen anderen Nicknames die du hier schon hattest^^


----------



## Spartaner nummer 118 (30. Januar 2009)

Tach Dracun ja da wer ich schon bei nick name 25! neuer buffed Rekord! danke danke


----------



## Zybster (30. Januar 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gondi der Krieger (30. Januar 2009)

wie füge ich ein bild dazu??^^


----------



## Dracun (31. Januar 2009)

[img ] .... [/ img]  ohne leerzeichen

dazwischen die adresse vom upgeloadeten Pic welches du dort uploaden kannst

http://www.imgimg.de/

 und andere noch die ich net kenne^^


----------



## Gondi der Krieger (31. Januar 2009)

so das ist meine festung^^:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## nokx (3. Februar 2009)

meine bude:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



ich brauch den blick aufn fernseher nebenbei 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## judgmentday (3. Februar 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Aero_one (6. Februar 2009)

Aloha,

tja ... unaufgeräumt wie immer ... aber dazu sag ich nur



Sind n bissel groß geworden ^^ ...




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



So long

Aero


----------



## Haxxler (6. Februar 2009)

Was hastn in dem Terrarium drinn?


----------



## Max der Orc (6. Februar 2009)

Bestimmt WOW Pets  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  -Scherz-


----------



## Shadowlord aka Bayaz (10. Februar 2009)

Dann zeig ich auch mal mein "Spielzimmer".^^

Hier erstmal aus meiner Sicht:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



ZOOOM (Was ist denn das im Hintergrund? O.O)




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Mein "Drachenaltar", wenn mans so nennen will. xD Ich bin einfach besessen von Drachen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Nun die Gamerecke aus der Sicht der Zimmertür:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und nun ein letzter Blick auf meine anderen Zockutensilien:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Das ist halt mein "Spielzimmer". Nichts besonderes, nur 2 Gitarren, eine E und eine Akustik. Zocke am Laptop, weil für nen Tower kein Platz wäre und ein Laptop auch einfach praktischer ist. Zocke auch noch Gamecube und demnächst kommt vllt. ein Wii oder ne XBOX360 hinzu, die bekommt dann den Ehrenplatz direkt neben dem Fernseher.


----------



## Sebastianic (11. Februar 2009)

Shadowlord schrieb:


> Das ist halt mein "Spielzimmer". Nichts besonderes, nur 2 Gitarren, eine E und eine Akustik. Zocke am Laptop, weil für nen Tower kein Platz wäre und ein Laptop auch einfach praktischer ist. Zocke auch noch Gamecube und demnächst kommt vllt. ein Wii oder ne XBOX360 hinzu, die bekommt dann den Ehrenplatz direkt neben dem Fernseher.



dann würde ich zur X-Box 360 raten; die Wii bockt, meiner Meinung nach, nach ein paar Wochen net mehr so. Selber habe ich keine, habe dass aber so gehört. Nunja wems gefällt xD  Ich kann mir nur i.wie schlecht vorstellen, mit ner Fernbedienung Tennis zu spielen...^^
Und außerdem, der Gamecube ist Preis/Leistungsmäßig eh das Beste was du kriegen kannst.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



EDIT: irgentwie passt die Grammatik nicht ganz...


----------



## Aero_one (12. Februar 2009)

Haxxler schrieb:


> Was hastn in dem Terrarium drinn?



Da war lange Zeit eine Bartagame drin. Die ist aber schon seit ca. 5 Monaten tot ... da ich die Bartagamen ( Pogona Vitticeps ) aber als sehr "angenehme" "Haustiere" empfinde, sind da jetzt 5 "kleine" Bartagamen die ca. 6 Mon. alt sind.

So long

Aero


----------



## Qonix (12. Februar 2009)

@Aero_one

Das Mausepad hab ich auch, schön gross. Der Schreibtitsch kommt mir auch sehr bekannt vor. XXXLutz?

Ein Kumpel von mir hat auch Bartagamen. Sehr intressante Haustiere aber nichts für mich.


----------



## Aero_one (12. Februar 2009)

Qonix schrieb:


> @Aero_one
> Der Schreibtitsch kommt mir auch sehr bekannt vor. XXXLutz?



Öhm ... keine Ahnung. Den hab ich seitdem wir anno dazumal nach Gladbach gezogen sind. Da war ich 7 ... jetzt 21 ... also ist der schon ca. 14 Jahre alt. Gab´s da XXXLutz schon ...? xD 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Naja generell sind Echsen etc. schon was sehr spezielles ... von daher; nicht jeder kann damit was anfangen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shadowlord aka Bayaz (12. Februar 2009)

Sebastianic schrieb:


> dann würde ich zur X-Box 360 raten; die Wii bockt, meiner Meinung nach, nach ein paar Wochen net mehr so. Selber habe ich keine, habe dass aber so gehört. Nunja wems gefällt xD  Ich kann mir nur i.wie schlecht vorstellen, mit ner Fernbedienung Tennis zu spielen...^^
> Und außerdem, der Gamecube ist Preis/Leistungsmäßig eh das Beste was du kriegen kannst.
> 
> 
> ...



Dazu raten mir viele, aber ich glaub ich hol mir Wii und ein paar gute Spiele, wo ich weiß, dass se lange Fun machen, denn ich denke, die meisten kaufen die falschen Spiele und haben danach einfahc kb mehr neue zu kaufen, die vllt. mehr Spaß machen könnten. Ich weiß da aber so einige Spiel, die schön viel Spaß machen.^^ Resident Evil 4, Umbrella Chronicles (vllt. nicht so lange wie RE4), Zelda TP seien jetzt nur mal so nebenbei genannt. Vllt. auch noch Evil Creatures. Hab da so viele Spiele in Aussicht, dass das schön lange dauern dürfte, bis ich kb mehr habe. Und ausserdem hab ich noch Gamecbe-Spiele bis zum abwinken, die ich gerne immer mal wieder neu durchspiele. Bei mir gibts also keine Probleme mit der Nutzung des Wii. Das einzigste was mich daran stört, ist der Name. Mir hat der Name Nintendo Revolution (Arbeitstitel des Wii) besser gefallen. XD (Naja gibt noch was was mich stört, nämlich das es dafür kein RE5 gibt, aber so oder so wirds eh viel zu actionlastig, also spiel ich lieber die alten Teile bis 4. xD)


----------



## Haxxler (12. Februar 2009)

Aero_one schrieb:


> Naja generell sind Echsen etc. schon was sehr spezielles ... von daher; nicht jeder kann damit was anfangen.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Bin auch Reptilien Fan. Hatte selber mal einen Leguan den ich dann allerdings abgeben hab, da ich ihn bei einer größe von 1,50m nicht mehr artgerecht halten konnte. Und so ein schönes Tier will man ja auch nicht einsperren. Jetzt hab ich noch meine 2 Wasserschildkröten und demnächst kommt noch eine Landschildkröte hinzu ^^


----------



## Aero_one (12. Februar 2009)

Haxxler schrieb:


> Bin auch Reptilien Fan. Hatte selber mal einen Leguan den ich dann allerdings abgeben hab, da ich ihn bei einer größe von 1,50m nicht mehr artgerecht halten konnte. Und so ein schönes Tier will man ja auch nicht einsperren.



Über einen Leguan hab ich auch schon nachgedacht. Aber je nach Art werden die echt zu gross 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ... momentan n neues Terrarium bestellt in das Tokkes eingesetzt werden.

Generell finde ich solche Tiere aber um ein vielfaches interessanter als der/das klassiche Hund / Katze / Meerschweinchen/ Hase etc. 
Ausserdem gibt´s nicht schöneres als Reptilien die sich alle in einer ecke knubbeln um am wärmsten Platz im Terrarium zu sein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ...

So long 

Aero


----------



## StarBlight (12. Februar 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



klein aber fein ^^


----------



## Plato0n (1. März 2009)

weil hier so ewig nichts neues mehr kam
hab am freitag umgebaut und seit dem schauts so aus:

1. Mit Fernseher, PC und Musikanlage



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


2. Nur pc



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



lg


----------



## LiquidFantasy (4. März 2009)

Ein bisschen unscharf, da Webcamqualität ;D

Wichtigste Features:

Veraltete Tastatur
Grafiktablett
Veraltete Boxen
Aldi-Bildschirm
Ein Stressball, falls die Hordler wieder feige sind ._.
...und noch viel mehr, was man als Schüler so braucht (Stundenplan *hust* xD)

[attachment=6938icture_120.jpg]


----------



## Aromat05 (5. März 2009)

Sry aber da hat mein Alter Rohren Bildschirm und alte Logitech Tastur und maus ja mehr Stll als den Schrot was du auf dem Schreibt tisch hast!


----------



## painschkes (5. März 2009)

_Und das wollte jetzt wer wissen? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Oh man.._


----------



## Aromat05 (5. März 2009)

Ich sagt nur meine Meinung ist ja Woll freies land oder?


----------



## Geezey (5. März 2009)

SO denn auch einmal meine Ecke


Linker Monitor Acer 17"
Rechter Monitor Samsung Syncmaster T220HD 24"
Logitech G15
Maus die G5

inkl.  Haribo Tüte
        Alter Schokopudding
        Meine Shisha




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lurock (6. März 2009)

Aromat05 schrieb:


> Ich sagt nur meine Meinung ist ja Woll freies land oder?


Ich schreib' doch auch nicht in einen x-beliebigen Thread wie bekackt
deine Rechtschreibung ist, also lass den Unsinn.


----------



## Aromat05 (6. März 2009)

Ja und Problem da mit?


----------



## Soramac (6. März 2009)

Aromat05 halte dich bitte mit deiner Ausdrucksweise etwas zurück.


----------



## Toddi Jenkins (9. März 2009)

Lustigerweise haben viele hier genauso einen Saustall wie ich, muss wohl an MMORPGS liegen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Bevor ich meinen Poste muss ich den mal aufräumen.


----------



## Dracun (11. März 2009)

nein wir wollen die dreckige unverblühmte schmutzige wahrheit sehen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tünnemann72 (12. März 2009)

nokx schrieb:


> meine bude:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Nicht schlecht nicht schlecht ... gefällt mir die Bude ...


----------



## wowraider (12. März 2009)

jo das is ne derbe bude ey! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Deanne (24. März 2009)

So, hier auch mal mein "Arbeitsbereich". Bisschen schlechte Qualität und naja, das alte MCR-Poster, Jugendsünde eben. ^^
Alles in allem sehr bunt. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## lucifermaycry (29. März 2009)

Tünnemann hats aber n1 beim zocken 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rodney (30. März 2009)

So, jetzt will ich auch mal.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ta-daaaa!


----------



## LiangZhou (31. März 2009)

Deanne, das Vegetarier Poster ist der Hammer


----------



## hardrain86 (3. April 2009)

LiangZhou schrieb:


> Deanne, das Vegetarier Poster ist der Hammer



also wenn ich mir die ganzen pics angucke und die ganzen antworten von leuten bin ich da ja richtig die außnahme^^
naja einfachen tisch flatscreen nen mittel rechner und naja halt boxen ect...
naja was soll ich sagen alles so mittelklasse aber um genau zu sein ein geiler platz zum zocken XD
vor allem wenns mal in die nacht hinein geht^^ 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## hardrain86 (3. April 2009)

habe sogar nen kissen am platz und kann mich echt bequem hinlegen stul bzw sessel nach hinten lehnen
und augen zu machn beine hochlegen^^alles passt^^


----------



## LordofDemons (5. April 2009)

Jetzt bin ich schon so lang im Forum und hab hier noch nie reingepostet

naja aber jetzt mal




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



[img=http://img150.imageshack.us/img150/8181/bild0071.th.jpg]


----------



## Gnofi (5. April 2009)

Immer diese Unaufgeräumten Schreibtische 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich hab gleich mal ein gesamtes Video zusammengeschnitten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=S1cv_rKsOn4

Wollte das eig. nur nem Kollegen von mir zeigen aber bitte..

Die Shisha die auf der Fensterbank steht, ist nur zu dekozwecken da... bin totaler Anti-Raucher 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



mfg gnofi


----------



## Assari (8. April 2009)

Das lied is giel xD

Ach ja, was ist eigtl diese Blaue Ding aufm Schreibtisch?

und

Der Lego Truck (ich glaub das is Lego) auf der Komode is auch geil


----------



## Winipek (9. April 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Also ich seh da nur ein Headset und eine Glasfaserlampe...




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

aber nette Diashow  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Carcharoth (10. April 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




and ze panorama



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Hor.I.zon (10. April 2009)

Moin,

Jo.. hier mal meine Zockerecke:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Hier seht ihr:
Keyboard: "Saitek - Cyborg Keyboard" (G15 hab ich in Cola ertränkt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )
Monitor Links: LG - Flatron W2242T (22") Rechts: noname Shit 
Mouse: Razer Death Adder

EDIT: Hier jetzt die endgültige Zockerecke, hab jetzt alles eingerichtet und so verlegt wie ichs brauch ^,^




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Das gelbe Lan-Kabel wird noch ordentlich verlegt, bin grad erst 
umgezogen ^^

mfg Horizon


----------



## Davatar (14. April 2009)

Ich frag mich ja wie Deanne am PC sitzt wenn die Mausmatte vor der Tastatur liegt. Sieht sehr unergonomisch (oder vor allem unbequem) aus 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nimmue (16. April 2009)

habt ihr das schön ^^ ... ich räum grad ma auf und mach dann auch ma nen foto 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



EDIT:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Das Links is mein PC, die beiden rechten Monis gehören zu dem PC von meinem Freund (wo ich immer Filme gucke, wenn er ned da is^^)
Die zwei Tasten an meiner Tastatur fehlen absichtlich ^^ Die Caps-Taste, damit ich ned ausversehen groß schreibe und die Windows-Taste, weil damit Sacred immer abgestürzt ist bei mir^^
Auf dem kleinen Zettel vor der schwarzen Tastatur steht die Gold-Summe, die mein Schatz mir noch schuldet 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Und ist noch ein wenig kahl, da wir dieses Wochenende eh mit den PCs in einen anderen Raum ziehen, dann wirds gemütlicher ^^


----------



## Davatar (16. April 2009)

Nimmue schrieb:


> Die zwei Tasten an meiner Tastatur fehlen absichtlich ^^ Die Caps-Taste, damit ich ned ausversehen groß schreibe und die Windows-Taste, weil damit Sacred immer abgestürzt ist bei mir^^
> Auf dem kleinen Zettel vor der schwarzen Tastatur steht die Gold-Summe, die mein Schatz mir noch schuldet
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Anstatt Deine schöne Tastatur zu demolieren könntest Du auch zB das Programm KeyTweak installieren und mit ihm die Tasten umbelegen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## pampam (17. April 2009)

Dann mach ich auch mal mit. Bilder sind nicht die besten, aber man erkennt was^^


----------



## EspCap (17. April 2009)

Die Bildqualität ist auch bei mir nicht die beste, aber man erkennt auch ein bisschen was 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Preachergirl (17. April 2009)

Wie schön immer alle vorher aufräumen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Hier is mei Plätzchen, absolut unaufgeräumt... sollte ich mal wieder machen... am besten jetzt z.b. ; >  aber das is in der Zustand in "natura"


----------



## wowraider (17. April 2009)

netter monitor 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## FermiParadoxon (17. April 2009)

Voilà.  :>
Da ist halt noch mein (ungemachtes) Bett drauf, da ich das Foto ursprünglich gemacht habe um nen Bekannten zu fragen welches Poster ich ersetzen soll... xD
(... das rot erscheint irgendwie viel heller als es in Wirklichkeit aussieht... Oo)


----------



## Preachergirl (17. April 2009)

So hier nochmal im aufgeräumten Zustand um mein schlechtes Gewissen zu beruhigen jedem meinen Saustall gezeigt zu haben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Benrok (17. April 2009)

Preachergirl schrieb:


> So hier nochmal im aufgeräumten Zustand um mein schlechtes Gewissen zu beruhigen jedem meinen Saustall gezeigt zu haben
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



mit den engelsflügeln an der wand 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## arenasturm (17. April 2009)

Preachergirl schrieb:


> Wie schön immer alle vorher aufräumen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



der kater bzw. die katze  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Preachergirl (18. April 2009)

Benrok schrieb:


> mit den engelsflügeln an der wand
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Hehe siehste mal, hab extra noch nen Nagel gesucht damit ich die wieder hinter meinem "Jahr des lustigen Ochsen" Bild hervor holen konnte. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 War mal ein Kalender, aber da der putzige Kerl aussieht wie ein Taure musste der Kalenderteil weichen und das Bild aufgehängt werden! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






arenasturm schrieb:


> der kater bzw. die katze
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Katze 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Unsere Sarabi sie liebt den Scandruckerdingens als Schlafplatz, aber nur wenn Papier drauf liegt! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Seit ich da heute Nachmittag den ganzen Ramsch weggeschafft habe, interessiert es nimmer und der Kratzbaum ist aufmal wieder ein begehrter Schlafplatz geworden.


----------



## Nimmue (20. April 2009)

Davatar schrieb:


> Anstatt Deine schöne Tastatur zu demolieren könntest Du auch zB das Programm KeyTweak installieren und mit ihm die Tasten umbelegen.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Hatte ich damals auf die schnelle keine Zeit zu^^ Und so schön is meine Tastatur nun auch nicht^^
Und ehrlich gesagt weiß ich nach ca 5 Jahren nicht mehr, wo die Tasten sind 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gnofi (21. April 2009)

Wenn ich das so sehe... Leute woher habt ihr die Kohle für den ganzen Kram 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



back to topic:
Auf meinem Schreibtisch stehen Glasfaserlampe, Grüne Lavalampe und das "blaue Ding" ist ein Saitek GH20 Vibration Headset. :-)


----------



## Soramac (22. April 2009)

EspCap schrieb:


> Die Bildqualität ist auch bei mir nicht die beste, aber man erkennt auch ein bisschen was
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...





Das Macbook will ich auch haben *sabber*


----------



## Goebi (22. April 2009)

Soramac schrieb:


> Das Macbook will ich auch haben *sabber*



Das SONY MacBook da auf dem Schreibtisch? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Soramac (22. April 2009)

Ja, das Ding halt da rechts mit Mac als Betriebsystem drauf.


----------



## Skatero (22. April 2009)

Soramac schrieb:


> Ja, das Ding halt da rechts mit Mac als Betriebsystem drauf.


Ist das nicht Vista?


----------



## EspCap (22. April 2009)

Doch, das ist Vista, und das ist ein VAIO FW, kein MacBook 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Ist nur der Mac Wallpaper und Rocketdock 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Deanne (22. April 2009)

Davatar schrieb:


> Ich frag mich ja wie Deanne am PC sitzt wenn die Mausmatte vor der Tastatur liegt. Sieht sehr unergonomisch (oder vor allem unbequem) aus
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Das Bild zeigt den aufgeräumten Zustand meines Schreibtisches, wenn ich gerade nicht daran arbeite. Normalerweise liegt die Tastatur teilweise auf der Matte und die Maus irgendwo daneben. Und da ich meistens in meinem Schreibtischstuhl hänge, im Dunkeln arbeite und mit den Füßen auf dem Drucker liege, sitze ich sowieso so gut wie nie ergonomisch. Da ich mich aber regelmäßig sportlich betätige und sonst sehr fit bin, ist das für mich aber auch eher nebensächlich. Einen kaputten Rücken bekommt man sowieso, wenn man in der Uni 8 Stunden am Stück auf wackeligen Klappstühlen sitzt. Vielleicht ist es Gewohnheitssache, aber bequem finde ich meine Organisation trotzdem.


----------



## Xantho (23. April 2009)

@ESPCAP 

könntest du bitte dein Wallpaper vom Notebook hochladen und hast du zufällig noch den Link ? 
Ich habe gerade gesucht aber nix gefunden....oder weiss jemand wie das heißt ? 

Gruß Xantho


----------



## EspCap (23. April 2009)

http://appleology.com/images/space-desktop.png
Voilá 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Wenn die Auflösung nicht passt googel einfach nach "Leopard Wallpaper", gibts noch in anderen.


----------



## Dracun (26. April 2009)

Auch von mir gibt es wieder ein Update

Da ja mein neuer PC zu 95% fertig ist (fehlt nur noch neue FP und ne neue Graka sowie 4 weitere GB RAM 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

), dachte ich mir i poste mal meinen neuen Arbeits/ZoggPlatz 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Also ihr seht jetzt das ich ganz viel Arbeitsfläche hab und ganz geschickt positioniert die neue Creatve Inspire 5.1 Digital 5700 Anlage die ich von nem Arbeitskollegen bekommen hab 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Wenn man genau hinschaut sieht man hinter dem Linken Platz en Einkaufskarren wo en Hightower druff steht, in welchen i demnächst meine Teile einbauen 
werde, da der Mini Tower net genügend Platz bzw Airflow hat 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Hier sind die Pics :

*Mitte:*



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


*Links*



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


*Rechts*



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Gruß der Dracun


----------



## EspCap (26. April 2009)

Gleich einen Hightower nehmen find ich bisschen extrem, gibt doch auch schöne Miditower 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Aber sieht schön aus 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dracun (26. April 2009)

EspCap schrieb:


> Gleich einen Hightower nehmen find ich bisschen extrem, gibt doch auch schöne Miditower
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Hey der is umsonst 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 also warum dann net nehmen und da hab i auf alle fälle platz 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## EspCap (26. April 2009)

Ok, wenn er umsonst ist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ich fänds nur ziemlich unpraktisch wenn man so ein Riesenteil für Lans rumtragen muss ^^


----------



## Dracun (26. April 2009)

Bin ja auch so oft auf LANS (war bis dato nur einmal auf ner LAN 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )


----------



## EXclaw (28. April 2009)

Herzlichen Glückwunsch Dracun, wir haben denselben Schreibtisch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Bei mir gibt's auch bald 'n Update (:


----------



## Dracun (29. April 2009)

löl .... screen or didnt happen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



aber hast du dir auch ne erweiterung auf die rechte seite gebastelt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Davatar (29. April 2009)

Heh Dracun ich hab Walter gefunden!



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dracun (29. April 2009)

Lol ich muss ja grad echt zurück halten mit lachen damit der kleene ein pennt.. net schlecht aber lass des net zur gewohnheit werden und danke das mi gefragt hast 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nimmue (29. April 2009)

wer isn walter?^^


----------



## EspCap (30. April 2009)

Eigentlich ists ja Daemien 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Aber so wie er im Bild versteckt ists hats doch irgendwie was von den 'Wo ist Walter'-Büchern ^^


----------



## Nimmue (30. April 2009)

die bücher kenn ich nich^^


----------



## Davatar (30. April 2009)

@Nimmue: "Wo ist Walter?" Ist so ein Comicbuch in dem ein Typ namens Walter auf jeder Seite in der Menschenmasse steht und man ihn suchen muss. Ist für Kinder wie auch für Erwachsene extrem lustig. Erschwert wirds dadurch dass er auf jeder Seite nen Gegenstand verliert, den man zusätzlich suchen muss. Manchmal wird er auch Waldo oder anders genannt.
Hier ein Beispiel:
Damit Du weisst wie Walter aussieht: er ist der rechts auf diesem Bild:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Finde Walter auf diesem Bild:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



und jetzt wieder back to Topic 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nimmue (30. April 2009)

ah, wieder was gelernt, vielen dank^^


----------



## Dracun (30. April 2009)

gefunden


----------



## Raheema (10. Mai 2009)

Dracun ist das dein sohn da im spiegel? 
aber dein schreibtisch is so schön zu gestellt das mag ich voll 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
und dein Mauspat is endgeil


----------



## Hotgoblin (11. Mai 2009)

Werde morgen auch ein Bild oder
mehrere machen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Msus von meinem Vadda noch die Digicam holn 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dracun (11. Mai 2009)

Raheema schrieb:


> Dracun ist das dein sohn da im spiegel?
> aber dein schreibtisch is so schön zu gestellt das mag ich voll
> 
> 
> ...


ja mein sohn 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  selbiger zu finden in meinem Ava in  meinem Profil und in seinem Profil xD das er aber auf dem pic zu sehen ist ist mir erst aufgefallen als i dat pic hier gepostet habe war also net mit absicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Deanne (11. Mai 2009)

Dracun schrieb:


> ja mein sohn
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Oh, oh. Jetzt werden sich sicherlich wieder einige aufregen und rumjammern, von wegen "Dracun erzählt dauernd von seinem Sohn, das will keiner hören!". ^__^


----------



## Dracun (11. Mai 2009)

unschuldig .. i wurde ja schließlich gefragt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 und im endeffekt ismri dat ladde wenn sich leutz daran stören sollen die des einfach überlesen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Hotgoblin (12. Mai 2009)

So endlich die Cam bekommen.

(ist nicht mein Zimmer aber bin am häufigsten drin)

Natürlich natura unaufgeräumt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Hier ein paar Bilder:

1. Übersicht

2. Schreibtisch mit Pc

3. Kabelsalat


----------



## Destilatus (13. Mai 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




So der Flame kann losgehen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## painschkes (13. Mai 2009)

_Schaut bequem aus , aber der PC hat schon einiges ertragen oder? :-)_


----------



## Destilatus (13. Mai 2009)

jo is auch bequem, naja der war auf ein paar lan´s dabei :] why?


----------



## Soramac (13. Mai 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## painschkes (13. Mai 2009)

_Schicki Sori :]

@ Destilatus

Naja , sieht nichtmehr so.. "frisch" aus :-)_


----------



## Soramac (13. Mai 2009)

Sieht man genau die Farbunterschiede 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dracun (14. Mai 2009)

aber ziemlich dunkel man erkennt ja sonst nix 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## wowraider (21. Mai 2009)

jo man sieht nur zwei bilder^^


----------



## Druda (22. Mai 2009)

http://i155.photobucket.com/albums/s290/Ts...ji/PICT0009.jpg

ehehe...nicht grad aufgeraeumt, aber ich komm damit klar ^-^


----------



## painschkes (22. Mai 2009)

_Sieht aber gemütlich aus , von mir kommt auch bald was wenn mein TV da ist.. PC ist dann weg aber dann kommt die "Xbox360 Zockerecke" :]_


----------



## Bankchar (24. Mai 2009)

@Destilatus:

Den gleichen Monitor hab ich auch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




@Druda:

Schenkste mir deine Poster ? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Druda (24. Mai 2009)

Bankchar schrieb:


> @Destilatus:
> 
> Den gleichen Monitor hab ich auch
> 
> ...



hehe ;D
hab davon viele selbst ausdrucken lassen und das war nicht grade billig ;3


----------



## Yadiz (28. Mai 2009)

Mit und ohne Katze. Leider is die Handycam Quali nicht so pralle




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


http://www.abload.de/img/dsc00471yqdf.jpg

Muss mal die Tage eins mit Digicam machen =)


----------



## ThomasO (28. Mai 2009)

Bin vor einigen Wochen umgezogen. DigiCam ist dabei abhanden gekommen, also nur HandyPic:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## PLEOMAX_Gamer_PC (28. Mai 2009)

Yadiz alter Schwede pizza Energie trink und zettel von der sex Hotline (oder was das sein soll!)auf dem Tisch? 

*ThomasO Net schlecht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Ausser das vielleicht der pc je nach belüftungs art weniger luft bekommt in so qätsch ding!*





P.s Meine Ecke kommt morgen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Yadiz (28. Mai 2009)

PLEOMAX_Gamer_PC schrieb:


> Yadiz alter Schwede pizza Energie trink und zettel von der sex Hotline (oder was das sein soll!)auf dem Tisch?



@Pizza & Energy Drink: Pizza > alles.  Genauso wie der Joghurt mit der Knusperecke =)
@zettel von der sex Hotline: Fast =) Ist ne Einladung zur Fos/Bos Abschlussparty morgen ;D
Wenn wer im Raum Bad Neustadt a.d. Saale wohnt, könnt ihr ja auch kommen. 
Es kommt auch ein  Dj Pixxi und ne Band "Liquid Steel". Von beiden hab ich allerdings noch nie was gehört xDD


----------



## ThomasO (29. Mai 2009)

PLEOMAX_Gamer_PC schrieb:


> ...
> 
> *ThomasO Net schlecht
> 
> ...




Danke!
Der Schrank wo der PC drinsteht ist nach hinten komplett offen und 3 große Gehäuselüftern sind im PC verbaut. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Mit Luft gibts da kein Prob.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tünnemann72 (30. Mai 2009)

Hotgoblin schrieb:


> So endlich die Cam bekommen.
> 
> (ist nicht mein Zimmer aber bin am häufigsten drin)
> 
> ...



Same Monitor  + Boxen ...  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## riesentrolli (30. Mai 2009)

Destilatus schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


soooo 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



konkret lesen: naja^^
und ne staatsflagge: naja^^


----------



## Alois5000 (31. Mai 2009)

Hallo @ all,

na dann geb ich auch mal meinen senf dazu. hier ein link mit der genauen auflistung womit ich spiele und und wo ich spiele.

Das ist mein Rechner und Arbeitsplatz !!!

Gruß

Alois5000


----------



## Max der Orc (31. Mai 2009)

Da hat sich aber einer viel Mühe beim Auflisten gegeben ^^


----------



## Alois5000 (1. Juni 2009)

Max schrieb:


> Da hat sich aber einer viel Mühe beim Auflisten gegeben ^^



hallo @ all,

naja hab das nach und nach gemacht, zuerst nur aus spaß später dann regelmäßig. ich versuche es immer so aktuell wie möglich zu halten damit ich immer nur kleinigkeiten ändern muß.
kann ich jedem nur empfehlen sowas mal zu erstellen da es mit mal recht geholfen hat als ich probleme mit dem teil hatte und in nem forum gefragt habe was das sein könnte. zuerst kam immer die frage "welche hardware verwendest du". so schick ich den link weiter statt jedesmal alles aufzulisten.

gruß

aloois5000


----------



## Max der Orc (1. Juni 2009)

Ist doch praktisch


----------



## El Homer (1. Juni 2009)

Benrok schrieb:


> mit den engelsflügeln an der wand
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Die haben wir mal gekauft um damit und mit meinem Kater, eine Kalenderblatt für Dezember zu machen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



...
Hat net geklappt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Max der Orc (2. Juni 2009)

ist ja cool ^^


----------



## panini85 (2. Juni 2009)

Hey Leute

Ich hab neulich mal WoW in meinem Heimkino gezockt, anfangs ist es ja lustig aber irgendwie fehlt auf der couch ein bisschen die kontrolle mit der maus und tastatur 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


[attachment=7844:medium_preview.jpg]


Wo habt ihr schon überall WoW gezockt?


----------



## Terrorsatan (2. Juni 2009)

eine frage vornweg ?  
Was machst du mit 24 fürn Job um dir son Ding zu leisten?  
2. gehst damit besser ins WOW forum ^^


----------



## Qonix (2. Juni 2009)

Auf meinen 3 22" Bildschirmen mit dem Format 3840x1024 und auf dem HD-Fernseher.


----------



## LordofDemons (2. Juni 2009)

daheim am PC und aufm Fernseher während ich auf der Couch liege

ok ich würd echt gern wissen was du arbeitest oder ob das ding von mami und papi is?


----------



## Xelyna (2. Juni 2009)

Ne Leinwand kann ich mir mit 20 auch leisten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Sieht aber schon echt gemütlich aus, nicht schlecht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Hab bisher nur am Esstisch.. oder im Wohnzimmer und aufm Boden gezockt (Laptop)... total unspektakulär ^^


----------



## painschkes (2. Juni 2009)

_Wenn man so ein dunkles Zimmer hat wie oben auf dem Bild dann brauch man nichtmal ne Leinwand :-)

Einfach aussen rum zB. Braun malern , dann ein großes Viereck frei lassen & das schön weiss grundieren.. und Beamer sind auch nichtmehr so teuer 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Gezockt bisher  : (Früher mal) im Garten , aufm Boden , von der Couch aus , in der Badewanne (jaja gefährlich , ich weiss 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

) und und und..



/Edit : Und btw , wenn ich richtig schaut wenn ihr aufn Link geklickt habt : 

Beruf:                   Informatiker_


----------



## Soramac (2. Juni 2009)

Freut euch für ihn und kein Neid - wobei wir ja in Deutschland sind ;/


----------



## panini85 (2. Juni 2009)

Ich spiele hier: My Cinema 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nimmue (2. Juni 2009)

Terrorsatan schrieb:


> eine frage vornweg ?
> Was machst du mit 24 fürn Job um dir son Ding zu leisten?
> 2. gehst damit besser ins WOW forum ^^



wieso ned? ich kenn einen der is 24 und hat ne ausstattung zu hause... wahnsinn...
der is filialleiter bei aldi... da verdienst echt gut kohle ^^


----------



## Qonix (3. Juni 2009)

Qonix schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



*hust* noch nicht mal 22 *hust*


----------



## Jokkerino (4. Juni 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Mal mein gesamtes Zimmer


----------



## PLEOMAX_Gamer_PC (4. Juni 2009)

Kleiner Tipp du hast 22 Zoller mach doch die Xbox an den, Bildschirm Sieht sicher Viel besser aus als auf Normalen Fernseher da die Auflösung bei einem 22 Zoller höher ist.


----------



## Jokkerino (4. Juni 2009)

PLEOMAX_Gamer_PC schrieb:


> Kleiner Tipp du hast 22 Zoller mach doch die Xbox an den, Bildschirm Sieht sicher Viel besser aus als auf Normalen Fernseher da die Auflösung bei einem 22 Zoller höher ist.


mach ich manchmal


----------



## Druda (5. Juni 2009)

süßer Verstärker xD


----------



## Jokkerino (5. Juni 2009)

Druda schrieb:


> süßer Verstärker xD


für den anfang ist es ok, ist ausserdem ein micro cube, die dinger sind nice.


----------



## Druda (7. Juni 2009)

Jokkerino schrieb:


> für den anfang ist es ok, ist ausserdem ein micro cube, die dinger sind nice.



klar, wenn man ab und zu spielt, dann reicht das 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## tonygt (7. Juni 2009)

Jokkerino schrieb:


> für den anfang ist es ok, ist ausserdem ein micro cube, die dinger sind nice.



Hab mir auch überlegt ob ich mir so nen kleinen hol für Band Proben ist sowas nice ^^
Aber die Größeren ham einfach mehr Power xD (gestern erst ham die Nachbarn sich beschwert xD)


----------



## Dabow (9. Juni 2009)

Shadaim schrieb:


> Wie sieht Eure PC-Spieleecke genau aus? Knippst Eure Zock-Umgebung, postet die Fotos in diesem Thread und erzählt uns etwas darüber. =)
> 
> Wie es bei den Buffies zuhause aussieht, erfahrt Ihr übrigens in diesem Artikel.



Auch wenn ich meine Gamer-Ecke jetzt nicht zeigen kann, weil ich auf der Arbeit bin : Super Fred, werd ich mir demnächst mal genauer anschauen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Bookmarks  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## EspCap (10. Juni 2009)

Jokkerino schrieb:


> für den anfang ist es ok, ist ausserdem ein micro cube, die dinger sind nice.


Jepp, die sind recht ordentlich für ihre Größe 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## fst (11. Juni 2009)

man habt ihr alle kleine schreibtische^^


----------



## Jokkerino (11. Juni 2009)

fst schrieb:


> man habt ihr alle kleine schreibtische^^


hast du deinen gepostet?^^


----------



## EspCap (11. Juni 2009)

fst schrieb:


> man habt ihr alle kleine schreibtische^^


Du bist der erste der meint dass mein Schreibtisch klein ist ^^


----------



## pampam (11. Juni 2009)

Bei meinem hat auch noch keiner behauptet, dass der Schreibtisch klein wäre (nur unordendlich). Wenn ich noch ein Bild finde, editier ich eins rein.


----------



## Stress05 (12. Juni 2009)

Also HIER ist meine Zocker Ecke! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jokkerino (12. Juni 2009)

Stress05 schrieb:


> Also HIER ist meine Zocker Ecke!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


nice one


----------



## Stress05 (12. Juni 2009)

Jokkerino schrieb:


> nice one



Danke! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## schicksalslord (13. Juni 2009)

Stress05 schrieb:


> Also HIER ist meine Zocker Ecke!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


 jop da macht einem zocken doch spas oder ? mhh muss mal den foto rausgraben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Raheema (15. Juni 2009)

Stress05 schrieb:


> Also HIER ist meine Zocker Ecke!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




jea echt geil so zock man doch gerne ^^


----------



## DasX2007 (16. Juni 2009)

Dann will der ewige Mitleser sich auch mal zeigen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Die Bildschirme kann man umschalten. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Celestiadaemona (17. Juni 2009)

Uiui meine Kids sollten sich beispiel an euren aufgeraeumten Zockerecken nehmen...^^
Mein Platz ist sauber und aufgeraeumt muss mal Foto machen..irgendwann...weil erst ruft die Arbeit

Schönen Tag allen
M


----------



## Tyalra (17. Juni 2009)

ich denke mal einige haben noch schnell vorm foto aufgeräumt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



ich mach auch mal eins wenn ich aufgeräumt habe 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Celestiadaemona (17. Juni 2009)

Tyalra schrieb:


> ich denke mal einige haben noch schnell vorm foto aufgeräumt
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


----------



## DasX2007 (17. Juni 2009)

Sieht immer so aus bei mir... Gelegentlich stapeln sich mal die Pizzaschachteln, Chipstüten oder Bierflaschen, aber wer kennt das nicht?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## wowraider (18. Juni 2009)

sowas is doch gewohnheit^^


----------



## Soramac (19. Juni 2009)

Jep, aber ich glaub auch nicht, das jemand Fotos von sich ins Internet stellt, wo er oder sie verwanzt oder ungewaschen aussiehst. Da duscht man lieber erstmal, macht seine Haare okay, zieht was ordentliches an und dann macht man ein Foto von sich und das ist das selbe, wie wenn man jetzt sein Heiligtum - die ''Zockerecke fotografiert'' 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lurock (22. Juni 2009)

Mal ein kleines Update:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Im 'aufgeräumten' Zustand. (Normalerweise stapeln sich neben den Flaschen
noch die Teller, aber das wollt ich euch ersparen... ziemlich unappetitlich.)


----------



## wowraider (22. Juni 2009)

sowas mein ich^^


sieht aber gan nett aus


----------



## Stress05 (22. Juni 2009)

Also noch danke an die die meine Zocker Ecke Loben ! 

Und zu Foto über mir 

Ich finde du solltest mal an die Frische Luft ist doch nicht so schwer wenn man mal Kurz in die Küche geht eine Flasche mit zu nehmen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Skatero (22. Juni 2009)

Man bringt eine Flasche zurück und nimmt mehrere wieder mit. Ist doch ganz einfach. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Soramac (22. Juni 2009)

Man bringt keine Flasche zurück und nimmt aber dafür mehrere wieder mit.


----------



## Skatero (22. Juni 2009)

Soramac schrieb:


> Man bringt keine Flasche zurück und nimmt aber dafür mehrere wieder mit.


Doch sonst wird man noch als faul oder so bezeichnet. Natürlich stapeln sich die Flaschen auch in der Küche, aber da sieht es niemand.


----------



## Medmius (22. Juni 2009)

Hier bin ich Abends meistens aktiv:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich wollte zuerst noch aufräumen und konnte auch ein paar Flaschen und Teller wegbringen, aber danach hatte ich keine Lust mehr.

Bildschirm auf der rechten Seite dient ausschliesslich zum zocken. Auf der linken Seite öffne ich alles mögliche; Firefox, MSN, Winamp usw.


----------



## Stress05 (22. Juni 2009)

was ist das Links Mit den röchen drin? das Piss Glas 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


wenn ich mir das bild So Ansehen finde ich das schon Extrem ekel haft


----------



## Medmius (22. Juni 2009)

Dort ist stinknormales Wasser drin. Ansonsten hab ich Nutella, Orangensaft und den Aschenbecher auf meinem Schreibtisch drauf. Und die Qualität ist so schlecht, weil ich das Foto mit dem Handy gemacht hab.


----------



## Soramac (23. Juni 2009)

Also, so könnte ich überhaupt nicht mehr zockn, eine kurze schnelle Handbewegung, liegt der Zigarettenbecher auf dem Boden oder die Flasche auf der Tastatur. Geht garnicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## EspCap (23. Juni 2009)

Wär mir auch zu eng, ich hab gern Platz 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Hätte mich aber interssiert wies vor dem Aufräumen aussah ^^


----------



## Davatar (24. Juni 2009)

Medmius schrieb:


> Hier bin ich Abends meistens aktiv:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Quizfrage: Woher erkenne ich auf dem Bild, dass es sich dabei um eine Schweizer-Zockerecke handelt? (Ist ne fiese Frage 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

)


----------



## Qonix (24. Juni 2009)

Na das ist einfach. Ich verrats aber nicht. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Klunker (24. Juni 2009)

Pinke Nutella? xD


----------



## Medmius (24. Juni 2009)

Prix Garantie 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Davatar (25. Juni 2009)

100 Punkte für Medmius und Klunker 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Graydox/FRankJaeger (26. Juni 2009)

Joa hier wird gezockt


----------



## Stress05 (26. Juni 2009)

der Linke Bildschrim sieht so aus als würde der Gleich Runterfliegen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Graydox/FRankJaeger (27. Juni 2009)

Stress05 schrieb:


> der Linke Bildschrim sieht so aus als würde der Gleich Runterfliegen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Nene ist fest verankert.
Sieht nur so aus weil das "Bein" ein bisschen über die Kante schaut und hinten 2 Bücher sind damit der Bildschirm meine Richtung sieht.
Fliegt nicht runter


----------



## Zahra (28. Juni 2009)

sieht aber ganz danach aus das es jeden moment runter fliegt *lach*


----------



## Mefisthor (2. Juli 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Mir war langweilig da hab ich gleich die werbung wegzensiert ^^

Und ja da ist ein Maria-Bild über meinem Bildschirm

lg


----------



## Medmius (3. Juli 2009)

Ich bin echt froh, dass ich damals die alte G15 gekauft habe.


----------



## Xondor (6. Juli 2009)

Hab auch mal meine alte Kamera ausgegraben und nach langem zusehen post ich mal ein paar Bilder. (nein ich hab nicht vorher aufgeräumt^^ sieht meistens so aus)




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Und weil ichs grade bei meinem alten photobucket account gefunden hab - so hat das ganze vor 3 Jahren ausgeschaut. xD




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Davatar (7. Juli 2009)

Was ist das da für ein grüner Würfel auf dem letzten Bild, links auf dem Schreibtisch?


----------



## Xondor (7. Juli 2009)

Davatar schrieb:


> Was ist das da für ein grüner Würfel auf dem letzten Bild, links auf dem Schreibtisch?



Ein Radio, war ein Werbegeschenk^^


----------



## El Homer (7. Juli 2009)

also die 3 Jahre sieht man an dem Ipod 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
ach bist auch Welt der Wunder Leser 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Terandolus (7. Juli 2009)

Ich spiel im Keller, kann leider kein Bild machen. Man würde eh nichts erkennen :/


----------



## Xondor (8. Juli 2009)

El schrieb:


> also die 3 Jahre sieht man an dem Ipod
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



den iPod hab ich aber immer noch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 aber ja, damals war der ganz neu
wdw hab ich gern, wie alle magazine und w.e, was in die richtung geht. im gegensatz zur gleichnamigen sendung (auf rtl?) ist das heft auch echt gut.


----------



## Gauloises24 (10. Juli 2009)

Hier mal meiner...ich bitte diese wiederliche Quali zu entschuldigen ---> Handycam ^^




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Davatar (10. Juli 2009)

Cool Keyboard, ist das so eins, das man mit dem PC verbinden kann? Wenn ja: wo kauft man sowas, was kostet das und wird da gleich noch die entsprechende Software mitgeliefert damit man was mit der Musik anfangen kann?


----------



## El Homer (10. Juli 2009)

Davatar schrieb:


> Cool Keyboard, ist das so eins, das man mit dem PC verbinden kann? Wenn ja: wo kauft man sowas, was kostet das und wird da gleich noch die entsprechende Software mitgeliefert damit man was mit der Musik anfangen kann?


Ich wette er benutzt es als Hotkeys für Spiele xD


----------



## Gauloises24 (11. Juli 2009)

Davatar schrieb:


> Cool Keyboard, ist das so eins, das man mit dem PC verbinden kann? Wenn ja: wo kauft man sowas, was kostet das und wird da gleich noch die entsprechende Software mitgeliefert damit man was mit der Musik anfangen kann?



Das ist ein Midi-Keyboard. Dieses Model hat nen USB Anschluss, kann also an den PC angeschlossen werden (Treiber installieren sich von selbst). Das benutze ich um Musik zu produzieren, sprich samplen oder mit VSTs anhand eines Midi-Sequenzers (Audiobearbeitungsprogramm). Ein guter Sequenzer (z.B. Reason oder Cubase) ist aber relativ teuer (um die 3-500&#8364;, je nach Version), es gibt aber auch kostenlose Alternativen (z.B. CoolEditPro). Das Keyboard an sich is jetzt nicht so teuer...so um die 100&#8364; rum.


und @ El Homer: Spaßvogel 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Davatar (13. Juli 2009)

Ok danke, längerfristig wollt ich mir auch mal sowas besorgen. Hast Du das in nem normalen Musikladen gekauft, geht man dafür in nen High-Fi-Laden oder sonstwohin?


----------



## Gauloises24 (14. Juli 2009)

Gibts in jedem Musikgeschäft, aber auch im Internet:

http://www.thomann.de/de/m-audio_keystatio...idikeyboard.htm (ist das Keyboard von meinem Schreibtisch)


----------



## atarius83 (15. Juli 2009)

Shadaim schrieb:


> Wie sieht Eure PC-Spieleecke genau aus? Knippst Eure Zock-Umgebung, postet die Fotos in diesem Thread und erzählt uns etwas darüber. =)nix besonderes einfach nur ein schreibtisch mit bildschirm und jeder menge chaos in form von briefen, passwortlisten:-), stiften schokriegelpapieren usw...
> 
> Wie es bei den Buffies zuhause aussieht, erfahrt Ihr übrigens in diesem Artikel.


----------



## Gauloises24 (15. Juli 2009)

Hast du nicht was vergessen? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Drasch (20. Juli 2009)

hi


----------



## Soldat_Snakedoc (20. Juli 2009)

Drasch schrieb:


> hi



mhhhmm ja hi und wo ist deine Zocker ecke?


----------



## pampam (23. Juli 2009)

Hier mal ein aktuelles Bild von mir:


----------



## Qonix (23. Juli 2009)

Hehe, der Discorechner. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## pampam (23. Juli 2009)

Qonix schrieb:


> Hehe, der Dicorechner.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  Nachts leuchtet es unterm ganzen Schreibtisch und an den Löchern, wo die Kabel nach oben gehen, leuchtet es auch raus.
Wenn ich daran denke, mach ich heute abend mal ein Bild davon 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Soldat_Snakedoc (23. Juli 2009)

die maust da auf dem tisch, ist das eine alte Razer maus? :O


----------



## pampam (23. Juli 2009)

Soldat_Snakedoc schrieb:


> die maust da auf dem tisch, ist das eine alte Razer maus? :O



Ja. Es ist eine Pro Click V1.6.


----------



## EspCap (23. Juli 2009)

Da ichs hier nochmal sehe und die Frage im Technikforum damals wohl unterging frag ichs nochmal:
Wo hast du die roten KKs damit die quasi unters Gehäuse leuchten? 
Hast du die einfach unten rangeschraubt oder wie hast das gemacht? Sieht nämlich echt cool aus 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## pampam (23. Juli 2009)

Am Boden des Gehäuses sind Lüftungsschlitze. Die habe ich etwas größer gemacht (damit die Kabel durchpassen). Dann habe ich den Inverter (der schwarze kasten, von dem aus die Kabel direkt zu den KK's gehen) aufgemacht und die Kabel gelöst, damit ich sie durch die relativ kleinen Löcher bekomm. Die KK's selbst sind direkt unter dem Gehäuse (mit gutem Doppelseitigem Klebeband befestigt). Das Gehäuse steht also praktisch auf den Kaltlichtkathoden. 

Um deine Fragen nochmal kurz und präzise zu beantworten:
1. Die KK's sind direkt unter dem Gehäuse.
2. Sie sind mit einem guten Doppelseitigen Klebeband befestigt.


----------



## Priesthood (26. Juli 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



die ecke von meinem bruder und mir xDDD

is vl bissl eng aber es ist was! is ja auch nur weil wir auf urlaub sind ansonsten teilen wir uns schon ein zimmer das ein bisschen größer ist Xd


----------



## Xondor (27. Juli 2009)

Priesthood schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Ah ein Modem von A1 ^^


----------



## Xondor (27. Juli 2009)

double Post


----------



## Soldat_Snakedoc (27. Juli 2009)

Priesthood schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Wie wäre es wenn ihr einfach einen Esse Tisch kauft der ist wohl Gross genug! ^^ Sry wenn ich ganz ehrlich bin könnte ich so keine 10 minuten spielen, sieht es ja auf jeder lan party gemütlicher aus xD


----------



## Serafyn (27. Juli 2009)

Hier mal aktuelle Bilder 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 :




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



so long Sera


----------



## painschkes (27. Juli 2009)

_Aktuelle Bilder? Hellgate London?_


----------



## Serafyn (27. Juli 2009)

painschkes schrieb:


> _Aktuelle Bilder? Hellgate London?_



Jop- halt Singleplayer, bis die Server vllt. irgendwann wieder on gehen in Europa  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gauloises24 (27. Juli 2009)

Du bist echt die Definition von nem Hardcore-Gamer 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Respekt


----------



## Sinik_paris (28. Juli 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## painschkes (28. Juli 2009)

_Sehr schön! Schön ordentlich/übersichtlich - so muss das! :-)_


----------



## sympathisant (28. Juli 2009)

der PC auf dem tisch stört doch eher bei heftigen mausbewegungen?!


----------



## pampam (28. Juli 2009)

sympathisant schrieb:


> der PC auf dem tisch stört doch eher bei heftigen mausbewegungen?!



Also solche mausbewegungen macht man ja eigendlich nicht. Außer du brauchst einen Meter, bis du mal mit dem Zeiger von einer Seite des bildschirms zur anderen bist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Sieht echt gut aus, aber mich würde es einfach stören, so nen "Klotz" direkt neben mit zu haben. Außerdem glaube ich, dass es etwas besser aussehen würde, wenn der PC nicht auf dem Schreibtisch wäre.


----------



## Gauloises24 (28. Juli 2009)

Und ein Subwoofer gehört auch definitiv nicht auf einen Tisch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Serafyn (28. Juli 2009)

Der Monitor an der Wand gefällt mir- der Schreibtisch allerdings wäre mir zu klein ^^


----------



## Davatar (28. Juli 2009)

Gauloises24 schrieb:


> Und ein Subwoofer gehört auch definitiv nicht auf einen Tisch
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Vielleicht mag er/sie ja die Vibrationen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## sympathisant (28. Juli 2009)

pampam schrieb:


> Also solche mausbewegungen macht man ja eigendlich nicht. Außer du brauchst einen Meter, bis du mal mit dem Zeiger von einer Seite des bildschirms zur anderen bist
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



in der regel reichen kurze wege ... aber mir wär er im weg. egal, soll jeder wie er will und so ...


----------



## Soramac (28. Juli 2009)

Gauloises24 schrieb:


> Und ein Subwoofer gehört auch definitiv nicht auf einen Tisch
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




Klar, kann man den Subwoofer aufn Tisch stellen, man brauch ja nicht wie andere den auf 100% zu stellen wie beim Z5500, da fliegste weg vom Tisch... egal wo der steht.


----------



## Hotgoblin (29. Juli 2009)

Serafyn schrieb:


> Hier mal aktuelle Bilder
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Ist das Diablo 3? oO


----------



## MasterThardus (29. Juli 2009)

Raumkonstruktionsplan:


    ___________________
   |       |____| <-TV+Wii  |
   |                                 |
   |                                 |
  |||   <- Fenster             /
  |||                              /    <-- Eingang
   |                    _______ |
   |___              |PC Tisch |
   |     |             |_______ |
   |bett|                           |
   |     |                           |
   |___________________|


ich find mein Zimmer toll zumal ich auch einen Deckenventilator der hervorragend abkühlt :-)
Zimmer befindet sich im ersten Stock und nicht im Keller! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Foto atm leider nicht verfügbar :x

omg sieht das kacke aus o0
das sollte eigentlich anders aussehen -.-


----------



## Snake_Eater (29. Juli 2009)

Hotgoblin schrieb:


> Ist das Diablo 3? oO


hmm sieht danach aus 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 aber vlt ist das nur der Trailer oder so !


----------



## Serafyn (29. Juli 2009)

Hotgoblin schrieb:


> Ist das Diablo 3? oO



Ja, das Gameplay- Video *g* 

VG
Sera


----------



## Hotgoblin (29. Juli 2009)

Serafyn schrieb:


> Ja, das Gameplay- Video *g*
> 
> VG
> Sera



Achso sieht aber voll ingame aus^^

Das man sowas mit einem Player hinbekommt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Qonix (29. Juli 2009)

Hotgoblin schrieb:


> Achso sieht aber voll ingame aus^^
> 
> Das man sowas mit einem Player hinbekommt
> 
> ...


Ingame Video - Vollbildmodus - Pause drücken


----------



## wowraider (29. Juli 2009)

http://img16.imageshack.us/i/001mhq.jpg/ 

mein kleines reich


----------



## Hotgoblin (29. Juli 2009)

wowraider schrieb:


> http://img16.imageshack.us/i/001mhq.jpg/
> 
> mein kleines reich



Cooles Mouspad
ich hab nur so eins wo ich mit 14 Jahren drauf bin xD

Die Burgerkingkrone wie stylisch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Soramac (30. Juli 2009)

wowraider schrieb:


> http://img16.imageshack.us/i/001mhq.jpg/
> 
> mein kleines reich




Genau das selbe Handy habe ich auch. Apple iPhone 3G Schwarz, beste Handy auf der Welt. Vor dem 3GS!

und zu diesem Bild: http://www.abload.de/image.php?img=dsc04471i9pj.jpg

Da steht doch Z5500, genau wie bei mir. Ihr seid die geilsten ;p und dazu die G15, was will man mehr. Zocker 4 ever!

EDIT: Dann sehe ich noch das selbe Mousepad, bald sehen alle Zockerecken zum verwechseln ähnlich ^^


----------



## Buffed Zensur (30. Juli 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Sollte mal wieder aufräumen.


----------



## painschkes (30. Juli 2009)

_Ist für einen Troll doch genau richtig?_


----------



## bkeleanor (30. Juli 2009)

Buffed schrieb:


> Sollte mal wieder aufräumen.


ach du schande! 
ja das solltest du mal in Erwägung ziehen


----------



## Skatero (30. Juli 2009)

painschkes schrieb:


> _Ist für einen Troll doch genau richtig?_


Ich bezweifle, dass dies sein Zimmer ist.


----------



## Grüne Brille (30. Juli 2009)

Skatero schrieb:


> Ich bezweifle, dass dies sein Zimmer ist.


Ich bezweifle, dass du Painschkes post richtig verstanden hast.


----------



## wowraider (30. Juli 2009)

@hotgoblin:jo die burgerking krone erinnert mich immer an eine sehr lustige aktion mit freunden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


@soramac:jo das i-phone is extrem cool 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Turkod (31. Juli 2009)

Zur Zeit sitz ich noch hier, in 3 Monaten wird umgezogen und da kann ich mich dann mehr ausbreiten.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## sympathisant (31. Juli 2009)

wowraider schrieb:


> @hotgoblin:jo die burgerking krone erinnert mich immer an eine sehr lustige aktion mit freunden
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



erzähl .. !


----------



## wowraider (31. Juli 2009)

abends alle zu burgerking
dort wettfressen gemacht,5 leute haben gekotzt^^
danach aufm deich alten weiß gemacht das wir promis sind und ob sie foto mit uns wollen.
wir haben sage und schreibe 37 fotos mit iwelchen alten schachteln gemacht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

danach noch einer nen apfel in nen hundescheißehaufen geworfen und mein freund alles ans bein und t-shirt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
zu guter letzt is noch einer gegen eien pfeiler gefahren, vom fahrrad geflogen und so cheiße aufgekommen das er sich nen arm gebrochen hat 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

ich glaub ich habe noch nie so viel gelacht wie an dem einen abend^^


----------



## Voldemôrd (31. Juli 2009)

menno kann nit posten, mein zimmer wird renoviert und ich hab gar kein schreibtisch grad xDD nächste woche mittwoch poste ich nochmal 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




 EDIT: Toll, jez ist der schreibtisch da und beim aufbauen bemerk ich das natürlich ein teil fehlt =DDD nämlich 4  standfüße ohne dies auf meim boden fiese kratzer gibt ^^, wird nachgeschickt

ist dieser tisch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


die füße links und rechts an diesen erweiterungen fehlen, aber der mittlere tisch aus holz mit dem glasding steht =D


----------



## Badwitch22 (2. August 2009)

Hei tut mir Leid aber ich kann meine Gamerecke nicht knipsen, da ich keine Digitalkamera hab . :-( Ich hab nur eine Webcam aber dass reicht ja nicht. Ich kanns euch aber Beschreiben : Also mein Tisch ist ein Ecktisch und steht in der Ecke. Drauf ist der Flachbildschirm, ein paar Spiele, ein Fax, ein Fernseher und eine Playsation 3. Mein Computer steht unter dem Tisch. Ach ja Subwoofer natürlich auch unterm Tisch und Boxen oben drauf. An der Wand hängen Poster von Spielen. 
Hoffe ist eine gute Erklärung

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Skatero (2. August 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> Ich bezweifle, dass du Painschkes post richtig verstanden hast.


Doch doch. Wahrscheinlich habe ich einfach die falsche Person zitiert. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Phelps023 (14. August 2009)

warum sind hier sowiele Posts von mir... Löschen bitte


----------



## Phelps023 (14. August 2009)

Löschen


----------



## Phelps023 (14. August 2009)

Meine bescheidene Ecke 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## picollo0071 (14. August 2009)

Das Bild wirkt nicht nur wegen der geöffneten Seite schön her gerichtet 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Mfg Gabriel


----------



## painschkes (14. August 2009)

_Man muss doch zeigen wie cool man ist picollo ;-)_


----------



## Phelps023 (14. August 2009)

painschkes schrieb:


> _Man muss doch zeigen wie cool man ist picollo ;-)_



_Hier im Forum bist du eigentlich der Coolere von uns. Kursiv schreiben dafür braucht man schon eine Coolness vom feinsten._


----------



## Skatero (14. August 2009)

Phelps023 schrieb:


> _Hier im Forum bist du eigentlich der Coolere von uns. Kursiv schreiben dafür braucht man schon eine Coolness vom feinsten._


Naja painschkes schreibt nicht so viel Mist wie du. Also darf painschkes auch kursiv schreiben.
Achja übrigens hat er ein Smilie gemacht. Du solltest das nicht zu ernst nehmen


----------



## Gauloises24 (14. August 2009)

Ich muss mich wiederholen: Subwoofer, auch noch so klein, auf dem Tisch sind eine musikalisch-ästhetische Totsünde 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Und wie alt ist denn deine Tastatur? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Phelps023 (15. August 2009)

Gauloises24 schrieb:


> Ich muss mich wiederholen: Subwoofer, auch noch so klein, auf dem Tisch sind eine musikalisch-ästhetische Totsünde
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Also die ganze Hardware ausser dem Bildschirm, dürfte ca. 4-5 Jahre alt sein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.  Zum Internet Surfen und etwas Spielen reicht es voll aus. Für das andere hab ich die Xbox360.


----------



## Phelps023 (15. August 2009)

Skatero schrieb:


> Naja painschkes schreibt nicht so viel Mist wie du. Also darf painschkes auch kursiv schreiben.
> Achja übrigens hat er ein Smilie gemacht. Du solltest das nicht zu ernst nehmen



Bissl Honig ums Maul Schmieren was 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## painschkes (15. August 2009)

_Du stehst auf Doppelposts , oder? :-)

Ich schreib schon von Anfang an in kursiv , du bist der erste das was dagegen einzuwenden hat , verrätst du mir wieso? ;-)_


----------



## Skatero (15. August 2009)

Phelps023 schrieb:


> Bissl Honig ums Maul Schmieren was
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Naja painschkes ist halt nett und dank ihm hab ich einen neuen guten PC. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shaxul (16. August 2009)

Phelps023 schrieb:


> Meine bescheidene Ecke
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Sympathisch, hier wird nichts vertuscht!


----------



## EspCap (16. August 2009)

painschkes schrieb:


> _Man muss doch zeigen wie cool man ist ;-)_


Würd ich eher sagen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Arland (23. August 2009)

Hier mal mein 'Plätzchen'. Tut mir leid wegen der Qualität, das Licht schein etwas ungünstig rein.

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rexo (23. August 2009)

_ok das is relativ neu ein Kuhlschrank neben dem Computer :/

edit:aufraumen wahre auch ne gute alternative ^^_


----------



## Arland (23. August 2009)

Das ist bei mir schon mehr oder weniger aufgeräumt

und ja der kleine Kühlschrank ist praktisch  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gauloises24 (24. August 2009)

Wohnst du in ner Holzhütte? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grüne Brille (24. August 2009)

Goofy schrieb:


> Kleines Online Spiel was nur 1-5 min am tag dauert ^^


haha FAIL!


----------



## EspCap (24. August 2009)

Ja, so ein Kühlschrank neben dem Rechner wär schon gut... noch cooler wäre ja den Kühlschrank als Gehäuse zu nehmen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grüne Brille (24. August 2009)

EspCap schrieb:


> Ja, so ein Kühlschrank neben dem Rechner wär schon gut... noch cooler wäre ja den Kühlschrank als Gehäuse zu nehmen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


find den relativ hässlich für ein gehäuse._. aber wäre mal was neues^^


----------



## Rexo (24. August 2009)

_Das hier wahre ein cooles Computer Gehause 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

_


----------



## Jigsaw puzzle (24. August 2009)

Meine Ecke 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## EspCap (24. August 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> find den relativ hässlich für ein gehäuse._. aber wäre mal was neues^^


Ich hab jetzt auch nicht speziell den gemeint, und ungemoddet schonmal gar nicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rexo (24. August 2009)

_@Jigsaw puzzle deine rote Maus is recht interesant die neben dem Nootbook^^_


----------



## Soramac (25. August 2009)

Rexo schrieb:


> _@Jigsaw puzzle deine rote Maus is recht interesant die neben dem Nootbook^^_




So ganz versteh die ich auch nicht so^^


----------



## Jigsaw puzzle (25. August 2009)

Rexo schrieb:


> _@Jigsaw puzzle deine rote Maus is recht interesant die neben dem Nootbook^^_




Das war die einzige die noch funktionierte 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Leider fehlt ein Mausrad 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## El Homer (26. August 2009)

Jigsaw schrieb:


> Das war die einzige die noch funktionierte
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


wäre in der Anatomie auch unpassend ^^
eine Brust für links eine für rechtsklick 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Winipek (26. August 2009)

El schrieb:


> wäre in der Anatomie auch unpassend ^^
> eine Brust für links eine für rechtsklick
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Da wäre dann wohl das männliche Modell gefragt ...da hätte man das rechte und linke bein zum klicken und fürs Mausrad...Ach, ihr wisst schon  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gothic_1234 (26. August 2009)

meine spiele-ecke^^




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



&#8364;dit

ist noch mein alter bildschirm , aber zu weihnachten bekomme ich mein TFT^^ so lange muss mein Monitor aus halten xD


----------



## Gauloises24 (27. August 2009)

Deine Tastatur sieht nice aus...ansonsten bissl karg^^


----------



## Gothic_1234 (27. August 2009)

die tastertur habe ich bei tchibo geholt , weil meine alte den geist aufgeben hat^^


----------



## Gauloises24 (27. August 2009)

Was verkauft Tchibo eig alles mitlerweile? Oo 
Unfassbar.


----------



## Gothic_1234 (27. August 2009)

^^ was ich noch nicht gesehen habe sind pc bei Tchibo xD


----------



## Davatar (27. August 2009)

:O Und ich dachte, bei Tchibo kauft man Kaffee o_O


----------



## Gothic_1234 (27. August 2009)

tchibo verkauft doch alles^^


----------



## El Homer (27. August 2009)

das stimmt egal ob docking station für den Ipod oder Kleidung....
egal ich liebe Kaffee 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gothic_1234 (27. August 2009)

^^  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## riesentrolli (28. August 2009)

Davatar schrieb:


> :O Und ich dachte, bei Tchibo kauft man Kaffee o_O


den kauft man im weltladen


----------



## Gauloises24 (28. August 2009)

riesentrolli schrieb:


> den kauft man im weltladen



Kaffee gibts bei uns sogar im Media Markt...verkehrte Welt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Soramac (29. August 2009)

Gothic_1234 schrieb:


> meine spiele-ecke^^
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Kleines schubsen gegen den PC dann fällt der XBOX Controller aber runter vom Tisch.


----------



## Gothic_1234 (30. August 2009)

wieso^^ unter dem tisch ja keiner mein PC , und kein bock immer untern tisch zu hocken wenn ich was an schliesen wil , deswegen steht er ja auf dem Tisch


----------



## OneManShow (4. September 2009)

Ich finde es schade dass hier so viele Klisches bedient werden


----------



## ROCKnLOL (8. September 2009)

hier spielen wir. links meine freundin, rechts ich

http://img140.imageshack.us/img140/7253/abc159.jpg


----------



## Raheema (8. September 2009)

von rechts  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



von der mitte aus 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




von links ^^ 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



offtopic ^^

mein sofa wie findet ihr das? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




und mein bett? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Liebe grüße 
steffen


----------



## SIERRA 117 (8. September 2009)

du hast voll die gamer mausmatte! xD 

und ne funk tastatur? welcher gamer benutz funk tastatur.. ;D

lass mich raten du hast medion pc?


----------



## Raheema (8. September 2009)

hmm ja ^^ 


bin ja auch noch jung 

krieg aber zu weinachten und geburstag zusammen (habe am 22.12) hoffentlich einen neuen pc 

und ja ich mag mein gamer mauspat 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## d3faultPlayer (8. September 2009)

ich spiel aufm flur...

in meinem zimmer is kein platz, wegen schule und sonem kack


----------



## DER Lachmann (8. September 2009)

seh ich da star wars battlefront 2? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ich liebe dieses spiel xD


BTT : ich würd euch ja auch gern zeigen wo ich spiele hab aber leider keine kamera zuhause


----------



## SIERRA 117 (8. September 2009)

DER schrieb:


> BTT : ich würd euch ja auch gern zeigen wo ich spiele hab aber leider keine kamera zuhause


nicht mal ein handy? 




d3faultPlayer schrieb:


> ich spiel aufm flur...
> 
> in meinem zimmer is kein platz, wegen schule und sonem kack




wie wäre es mit einem foto?


----------



## DER Lachmann (8. September 2009)

SIERRA schrieb:


> nicht mal ein handy?



ja aber da funktioniert die kamera leider nicht mehr =/


----------



## Raheema (8. September 2009)

DER schrieb:


> seh ich da star wars battlefront 2?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...





ja es ist BF2 ^^


----------



## riesentrolli (9. September 2009)

ROCKnLOL schrieb:


> hier spielen wir. links meine freundin, rechts ich
> 
> http://img140.imageshack.us/img140/7253/abc159.jpg


warum hast du deiner freundin nich den guten platz überlassen? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ROCKnLOL (10. September 2009)

eben aus dem grund weil es ein guter platz ist  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Winipek (11. September 2009)

Raheema schrieb:


> offtopic ^^
> 
> mein sofa wie findet ihr das?
> 
> ...




Hmm...das Sofa ist stylisch aber unbequem (die Lehnen sind zu hoch um meinen Kopf daruf zu legen ..^^) und das Bett ist viiiell zu klein und an die Wand gedrückt (ok , bei der Art Bett gehts auch nicht anders).
Insgesamt für ein Jugendzimmer 7/10 - für ne Wohnung 3/10...Du wollteste es ja wissen ^^


----------



## Breakyou9 (11. September 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Der PC gehört zum größeren Monitor 
Mein anderer PC steht unterm Tisch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Soramac (11. September 2009)

Wenn man Fragen darf, ist das der PC für 2000 Euro oder ist das nur das Gehäuse? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Breakyou9 (11. September 2009)

Nein  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

der ist Marke Eigenbau 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



i7 920 Prozessor
P6T Motherboard
GTX 260 Zotac²
4 GB DDR 3 RAM von GEiL
Netzteil 750 Watt von Asus
Gehäuse von Coolermaster (100€)
Laufwerk und SATA (500G hab ich schon vom alten Rechner
zusammen ca. 900€
ich würd nie 2000€ fürn PC ausgeben  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Soramac (11. September 2009)

Cool, geiler PC 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gladuis (11. September 2009)

Mein kleines Reich. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## SIERRA 117 (11. September 2009)

Was ist das für eine maus und headset?


----------



## Gladuis (11. September 2009)

SIERRA schrieb:


> Was ist das für eine maus und headset?



Die Maus ist von Saitek.Keine Gamermaus,hat etwa 15Euro gekostet.
Das "Headset" aka Mikrofon 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ist von Logitech.


----------



## SIERRA 117 (12. September 2009)

http://www.abload.de/image.php?img=img_9632zsk9.jpg


----------



## Ferethor (12. September 2009)

Nichts besonderes, demnächst kommt noch eine schöne Xbox-360 in schwarz dazu und aufräumen sollt ich auch mal. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich hasse es, dass das Kabel von meinen Headset sich immer dermaßen verzwirbelt. -.-


----------



## Gothic_1234 (13. September 2009)

nett 

eine frage von welchen anbieter sind die 5.1 boxen^^


----------



## Qonix (13. September 2009)

Logitech


----------



## burtn (17. September 2009)

http://img17.imageshack.us/img17/2514/asdasdnh.jpg




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Destilatus (26. September 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



MEINEEEE 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 mal sehen was ihr sagt .. mein zimmer bei meinen eltern müsste hier auch irgendwo herumsummen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ferethor (26. September 2009)

Äh? Dein Zimmer ist...

"still not lovin Germany!"

"Deutschland ist kein Grund zum Feiern"

Ich mag Vorurteile eigentlich nicht, aber das ist fast eine Zumutung. Erkläre mir es bitte. Auch per PN möglich.


----------



## Laz0rgun (26. September 2009)

Ferethor schrieb:


> Äh? Dein Zimmer ist...
> 
> "still not lovin Germany!"
> 
> ...



/sign


Würde mich auch interessieren warum diese Poster dort hängen.


----------



## Destilatus (26. September 2009)

Ähm ich bin in meiner Politischen Einstellung mehr als Links 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Ich beteilige mich in der Linksjugend usw ... ähm da hier aber kein poitischer fred ist wäre es lieb das, der der fragen hat sich einfach an mich wendet 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



lg


----------



## Soramac (26. September 2009)

Destilatus schrieb:


> Ähm ich bin in meiner Politischen Einstellung mehr als Links
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




Wo stehn denn deine MacBooks? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bloodletting (26. September 2009)

Soramac schrieb:


> Wo stehn denn deine MacBooks?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Nicht über Linke lustig machen, die können nichts dafür, dass sie so sind. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Handrir (27. September 2009)

ich bin auch macuser, allerdings weder links, noch rechts 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



immer diese Vorurteile...


----------



## FermiParadoxon (29. September 2009)

Meine bescheidene Wohnung. :>




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kaldreth (29. September 2009)

Destilatus schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Nen Iphone etc. aber kein Bett zum Schlafen! Naja man muss Prioritäten setzen!


----------



## painschkes (29. September 2009)

FermiParadoxon schrieb:


> Meine bescheidene Wohnung. :>
> 
> 
> 
> ...



_Gefällt.. ;-)_


----------



## Selor Kiith (29. September 2009)

FermiParadoxon schrieb:


> Meine bescheidene Wohnung. :>
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Bei so vielen hellen und warmen Farben in den Zimmern empfehlen ich die Vorhänge etwas kontrastreicher zu gestalten, vielleicht in einem leichten Blauton oder einem zarten Violett.


----------



## FermiParadoxon (29. September 2009)

Selor schrieb:


> Bei so vielen hellen und warmen Farben in den Zimmern empfehlen ich die Vorhänge etwas kontrastreicher zu gestalten, vielleicht in einem leichten Blauton oder einem zarten Violett.


Es sieht eigentlich erst durch die Vorhänge warm aus, da das Licht dadurch orange ins Zimmer fällt. Außerdem mag ich Rot-Töne sehr gerne und eine andere Farbe würde die Atmosphäre zerstören. 
Mein Zimmer in der Wohnung meiner Eltern ist auch noch komplett rot gestrichen... (:


----------



## Selor Kiith (29. September 2009)

Na gut ^^

Achja damit niemand was sagen kann aktuell:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Keine Ahnung wo der Rotstich herkommt, scheint als wäre meine Cam kaputt, es ist eigentlich schön kühl und dunkel ^^
Achja... mein PC ist das schwarze etwas rechts unterm Schreibtisch, das graue Ding ist mein uralter den ich als Fußablage benutze 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Und das Datum stimmt natürlich auch nicht, dämliche Kamera...


----------



## Kaldreth (29. September 2009)

und der Blitz ist auch kaputt?

Also außer einem Bildschirm kann ich nichts erkennen!


----------



## Selor Kiith (29. September 2009)

Der Blitz hätte es megamäßig überbelichtet! ^^


----------



## FermiParadoxon (29. September 2009)

Ist es bei dir immer so dunkel? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Selor Kiith (29. September 2009)

Tagsüber nicht... ^^ Wie gesagt, offenscheinlich ist meine dämliche Billigkamera hinüber 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Aber ich fänd es schön, wenn es so schön dunkel wie auf den Bildern wäre xD


----------



## El Homer (29. September 2009)

Selor schrieb:


> Tagsüber nicht... ^^ Wie gesagt, offenscheinlich ist meine dämliche Billigkamera hinüber
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


und du hast die Uhrzeit der kamera nicht eingestellt xD


----------



## Gauloises24 (29. September 2009)

Licht anmachen soll ja auch helfen^^


----------



## SIERRA 117 (29. September 2009)

und wie so steht auf den Fotos das die im jahre 2004 gemacht wurden?


----------



## EspCap (29. September 2009)

Weil er es nicht eingestellt hat.. wer macht das auch schon (bzw. wer blendet das auch in den Bildern ein ^^).


----------



## SIERRA 117 (29. September 2009)

Ich.... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Selor Kiith (29. September 2009)

Gauloises24 schrieb:


> Licht anmachen soll ja auch helfen^^



Licht IST an...


----------



## RaDon27 (29. September 2009)

Sieht faszinierend aus Selor...^^

Evtl solltest dus doch mal mit Blitz probieren? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Hier ma meine bescheidene Ecke:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und mein bestes Stück ;D




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## woolver (5. Oktober 2009)

Ich bin ja normalerweise ein passiver, täglicher Voyeurleser dieses Forums, aber dieser Thread is ja ma wirklich nice. Hab mich extra deswegen grad angemeldet ^^

Hier also einmal eine Frontalansicht meines Arbeitsplatzes (ja, is eigentlich immer so aufgeräumt):




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und hier von der Seite:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Hab ma zur Abwechslung keine G15, obwohl ich bei den ganzen posts hier echt am überlegen bin mir auch eine zu holen, sieht scho geil aus 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Ansonsten den obligatorischen Surf-und-Video-laptop und daneben en 22" Asus Monitor gefüttert von einem Intel QuadCore mit ner Gforce 8600 GT und zu wenig RAM (2G.
Und jetzt muss ich weiter meine Schurkine auf 80 jagen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## El Homer (6. Oktober 2009)

wie viele Autoahrer werden jetzt wegen dir auf die Flugbahn fahren 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## woolver (6. Oktober 2009)

Das war ein Geschenk vor einigen Jahren zum 18. Geburtstag ^^ Keine Ahnung woher das stammt bzw. wieviele Autofahrer jetzt schon Probleme mit der Anmeldung beim Tower hatten, hehe.


----------



## Gauloises24 (7. Oktober 2009)

woolver schrieb:


> Das war ein Geschenk vor einigen Jahren zum 18. Geburtstag ^^ Keine Ahnung woher das stammt bzw. wieviele Autofahrer jetzt schon Probleme mit der Anmeldung beim Tower hatten, hehe.



Ich kenn auch einen, der hat nen ganzen Bauwagen voll mit (geklauten) Verkehrsschildern...naja wers braucht ^^

Die Teufel Concept Boxen hab ich übrigens auch  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Breakyou9 (7. Oktober 2009)

guckt mal was ich geschenkt bekommen hab 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ist süß 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

aber ist halt nur fürs surfen usw.


----------



## woolver (8. Oktober 2009)

Gauloises24 schrieb:


> Ich kenn auch einen, der hat nen ganzen Bauwagen voll mit (geklauten) Verkehrsschildern...naja wers braucht ^^



Eigentlich bin ich da kein Freund von, ich bezahl sie ja mit! Damals wollt ich mal Pilot werden und hab das deswegen bekommmen (Eignungstest nicht bestanden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ^^ ).
Egal, btt:



> Die Teufel Concept Boxen hab ich übrigens auch
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Für mich absolute Preis/Leistungssieger in allen Bereichen! Die hauen richtig gut rein *g* Jetzt spar ich auf die Kino-version für mein Eigenheim irgendwann, hehe.

...hmm..war das jetzt topic?...nein..egal..muss weiterarbeiten ^^


----------



## Phame (28. Oktober 2009)

...ihr habt doch bestimmt alle vorher aufgeräumt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 da liegt ja nichts, wo es nicht hingehört.


----------



## Firun (30. Oktober 2009)

Mein Schreibtisch, eher unspektakulär ich weiss aber mir gefällt es  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Palatschinkn (2. November 2009)

Meine Zocker Ecke


----------



## Davatar (2. November 2009)

Firun schrieb:


> Mein Schreibtisch, eher unspektakulär ich weiss aber mir gefällt es
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Hängt da ne Magic-Karte? Und was ist das für ein Artikel über Ritter?



Palatschinkn schrieb:


> Meine Zocker Ecke


:O Ich glaub Du hast das gleiche Telefon wie ich O:
Aber Boxen...drei links eine rechts? Geht irgendwie nicht auf ^^


----------



## Palatschinkn (2. November 2009)

Davatar schrieb:


> Hängt da ne Magic-Karte? Und was ist das für ein Artikel über Ritter?
> 
> :O Ich glaub Du hast das gleiche Telefon wie ich O:
> Aber Boxen...drei links eine rechts? Geht irgendwie nicht auf ^^



Sind ned alle angeschlossen.

Ps: wären aber 3 Left 2 Right 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 + eine der Linken is a Center


----------



## Davatar (2. November 2009)

So, damit Ihr auch mal meckern könnt ^^ hier mein "Arbeitsplatz"...äh...*hust* ich mein, meine Spielzeugecke, in Originalzustand unaufgeräumt so wie immer 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Firun (3. November 2009)

@Davatar  Die Karte ist eine WoW-Loot Karte die ich nie benutzt habe, und der Artikel über die Ritter ist von eher Privater bedeutung für mich.


----------



## Selor Kiith (10. November 2009)

Davatar schrieb:


> So, damit Ihr auch mal meckern könnt ^^ hier mein "Arbeitsplatz"...äh...*hust* ich mein, meine Spielzeugecke, in Originalzustand unaufgeräumt so wie immer
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Schicker Hut!


----------



## Sigmea (10. November 2009)

Schade, dass der Thread vernachlässigt wird.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Raheema (12. November 2009)

Sigmea schrieb:


> Schade, dass der Thread vernachlässigt wird.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




das nenn ich eine zocker ecke =) 
da würde ich auch gerner zocken


----------



## pampam (12. November 2009)

Sigmea schrieb:


> Schade, dass der Thread vernachlässigt wird.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Viel zu aufgeräumt, so kann doch kein Mensch spielen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sigmea (12. November 2009)

pampam schrieb:


> Viel zu aufgeräumt, so kann doch kein Mensch spielen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Glaub mir, so sah das nur an dem Tag aus. ^^





Raheema schrieb:


> das nenn ich eine zocker ecke =)
> da würde ich auch gerner zocken




Danke. Mittlerweile hab ich schon wieder umgeräumt und es sind eine Menge neuer Sachen dazugekommen. Später kommt mal ein aktuelles Bild. =)


----------



## Gauloises24 (22. November 2009)

Nicht direkt meine Zockerecke, aber was schönes um morgens bei einem Kaffee die Emails/News zu checken ^^




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Soramac (23. November 2009)

Juhu, noch einer der Apple Produkte hat 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Dann kann ich auch  mal morgen meine ''Zocker-Ecke'' posten ^^


----------



## Cribmaster (11. Dezember 2009)

d3faultPlayer schrieb:


> ich spiel aufm flur...
> 
> in meinem zimmer is kein platz



xD wie geil ^^


hier mal meine (zock) PC ecke (Bild 1)
und mein Ar-byte's Platz (Bild 2)
...und wenn man von zuhause arbeiten muss, dann sieht das so aus (Bild 3)

HP-Mania 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Destilatus (14. Dezember 2009)

Ich werd ma Putzen und dann was hochladen ... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sam_Fischer (14. Dezember 2009)

Destilatus schrieb:


> Ich werd ma Putzen und dann was hochladen ...
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Nein, mach ein Bild bevor du putzt wir wollen die verdreckte Wahrheit sehen! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Voldemôrd (18. Dezember 2009)

Sigmea schrieb:


> Schade, dass der Thread vernachlässigt wird.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


meine ecke is ähnlich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 hab auch  logitech  x530 soundsystem

da ist mein schreibtisch etc, die unteren 2 oder 3 bilder 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


http://www.buffed.de/forum/index.php?s=&am...t&p=2026549


----------



## Sigmea (19. Dezember 2009)

Da ja die Resonanz zu meiner Zocker-Ecke recht positiv war, obwohl sie nichts besonderes hat, poste ich mal ein aktuelles Bild ^^:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Martel (27. Dezember 2009)

So dann will ich auch mal: Ich weiß Proll pro... aber man arbeitet dran. Ich muss aber sagen das derzeit der rechte Monitor über den Schleppie läuft. Anfang Januar kommt das Triplehead2go Digital oder eine SLI Lösung. mal schauen.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Mein Setting:

Links:  Samsung syncmaster 223 BW 

Center: zalman Trimon 3 D Monitor

Rechts: Samsung syncmaster 223 BW 

Es fehlen nur noch:

Track Ir 5 Pro und Logitech G35 Headset ( 7.1 ) beides bis ca. Juni 2010 fertig.


----------



## Tilaya (30. Dezember 2009)

http://img683.imageshack.us/img683/3191/30122009244.jpg

das ist meine Zockerecke:
Li + Re die Monitore sind Samsung Syncmaster 940N 19"
in der mitte ist mein 1 tag alter Laptop (Asus 17,3")
hab noch einen 20,1" Laptop (Acer) aber der ist in nem anderen raum.
nun ja tastertur ist die G15 meine mäuse sind WoW Maus und ne Logitech.
an sonsten noch etwas chaos drum rum, so finde ich meine Ecke einfach gemütlich ^^

mfg
Tilaya


----------



## mastergamer (2. Januar 2010)

Tilaya schrieb:


> http://img683.imageshack.us/img683/3191/30122009244.jpg
> 
> das ist meine Zockerecke:
> Li + Re die Monitore sind Samsung Syncmaster 940N 19"
> ...



Sehr schön das Poster zensiert. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tilaya (2. Januar 2010)

klar es schauen ja auch mal bestimmt kinder ins forum ^^


----------



## Gondi der Krieger (2. Januar 2010)

boah habt ihr alle aufgeräumt oha

mein reich:
[attachment=9709ic_20100102_001.jpg]
[attachment=9710ic_20100102_002.jpg]
[attachment=9711ic_20100102_003.jpg]

[attachment=9712ic_20100102_004.jpg]




hehe


----------



## LemmeL (3. Januar 2010)

So hier mal meiner:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Den Rest des Raumes findet ihr *HIER*


----------



## EspCap (3. Januar 2010)

Nettes Macbook 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Sieht gut aus, schön aufgeräumt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Soramac (4. Januar 2010)

Hihi wie ich =)


----------



## LemmeL (4. Januar 2010)

Soramac schrieb:


> Hihi wie ich =)




Ja man kann auch mit Apple gut spielen Zudem ist das Notebook fürs Studium einsame Spitze... schön leichtes 15er mit ca 4-5 Stunden akku. Was will man mehr? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und außerdem kann ich notfalls immer noch übern Beamer zocken, wenn mir das Display zu klein ist.


----------



## painschkes (4. Januar 2010)

_Ach..der Lemmel..ausm Luxx..wusste doch das ich den Namen kenne.. :-)_


----------



## Turkod (5. Januar 2010)

Unser *Büro*!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Soramac (5. Januar 2010)

LemmeL schrieb:


> Ja man kann auch mit Apple gut spielen




Das kann ich unterschreiben,  alle Spiele unter meinem MacBook Pro 15,4'' 2.53GHz laufen super =)


----------



## EspCap (5. Januar 2010)

Von mir gibts auch mal ein paar neue Bilder, mit besserer Qualität (neue Kamera 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Der Rechner steht jetzt wieder unter dem Tisch, ne Zeitlang stand er auf dem Tisch



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Soramac (6. Januar 2010)

Übersichtlich, aufgeräumt, schickes Gehäuse, Top 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## copap (6. Januar 2010)

Mein Reich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich halte alles sehr schlicht und halbwegs aufgeräumt. Mir gefällts so einfach ziemlich gut!


----------



## Breakyou (7. Januar 2010)

zu EspCap
kann es sein dass dein Gehäuse von Maxishine ist?


----------



## EspCap (7. Januar 2010)

Nope, LianLi 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Das ist das PC-P60 Armorsuit 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## pampam (10. Januar 2010)

So sieht es bei mir im Moment aus. Seit ich die PS3 und den Fernseher hab, wird der PC kaum noch zum spielen genutzt  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DasX2007 (10. Januar 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tassy (16. Januar 2010)

Das ist abends bestimmt richtig Gemütlich =D


----------



## LemmeL (17. Januar 2010)

@ DasX2007



Sieht gemütlich aus, nur wieso steht der Lautsprecher rechts auf einem anderen Lautsprecher? Nutzt du beide?


----------



## Affenkopp (18. Januar 2010)

@DasX2007

Sehr feine PC-Ecke! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Meine kleine Zockerecke ist im Wohnzimmer integriert. Massig Bilder gibts über meine Signatur...so macht zocken Spaß! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Leider habe ich in letzter Zeit, sehr wenig Zeit... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Vudis (20. Januar 2010)

tjo hier mal meine (ich weiß sieht ein bisschen leer aus aber die Wohnung ist noch Recht neu und es musste erst der Rest eingerichtet werden)



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Davatar (20. Januar 2010)

Vudis schrieb:


> tjo hier mal meine (ich weiß sieht ein bisschen leer aus aber die Wohnung ist noch Recht neu und es musste erst der Rest eingerichtet werden)
> 
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


o_O Ich kenn da n Mädel welches zur Zeit in Österreich studiert und die hat exakt den selben Tisch wie Du :O


----------



## Vudis (20. Januar 2010)

Davatar schrieb:


> o_O Ich kenn da n Mädel welches zur Zeit in Österreich studiert und die hat exakt den selben Tisch wie Du :O



Ich wohn auch in Österreich und rat mal wer hier noch mit im Zimmer ist... =)

Ne im Ernst sie hat den wahrscheinlich weils ein Sonderangebot war....glaub 200 Euro billiger


----------



## Kaldreth (20. Januar 2010)

So hier auch mal meine, sehr unspektakuläre Zockerecke! Hab nur einen Monitor und es ist unaufgeräumt




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sam_Fischer (20. Januar 2010)

Den Zettel für Pizza immer Griff bereit. *g*


----------



## ThomasO (20. Januar 2010)

Heute ist mein neuer Schreibtisch angekommen, das alte Zeug fix abgebaut und das neue aufgebaut. Das Verkabeln hat dabei länger gedauert als der Rest:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DER Lachmann (11. Februar 2010)

hier ist dann mal mein reich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


ein bisschen unaufgeräumt und wegen handy kamera eine nicht so tolle qualität ^^
[attachment=9910ild003.jpg]


----------



## El Homer (11. Februar 2010)

DER schrieb:


> hier ist dann mal mein reich
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Grr Lachmann
Ich will auch so eine Flagge nur halt von Immortal
http://www.emp.de/bin/shop.php?prog=shop&mid=&article=157461&funktion=PRODUCTINFO&bildrub=&product=Immortal:%20All%20Shall%20Fall&tc=EMPTY
und ich Knallkopf hab sie bei der Bestellung vor 1 Woche nicht gekauft.


----------



## DasX2007 (12. Februar 2010)

LemmeL schrieb:


> Sieht gemütlich aus, nur wieso steht der Lautsprecher rechts auf einem anderen Lautsprecher? Nutzt du beide?



Bisschen spät gesehen, aber besser spät als nie 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich habe von beiden Lautsprechern jeweils ein paar. Also stehen zwei Stück auf jeder Seite. Und da ich nicht unbegrenzt Platz zur Verfügung habe, habe ich einfach die kleineren auf die größeren gestellt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Und der Sound ist klasse, wird alles mit einem Pioneer A-307R + einer X-Fi Xtreme Music Soundkarte betrieben. Und da der Verstärker 4 Ausgänge hat, welche man auch gleichzeitig benutzen kann, kann ich auch mit 4 Lautsprechern gleichzeitig Musik hören! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Achja, die 3 kleinen Boxen in der Mitte sind am Receiver angeschlossen, gucke damit eh nur nebenbei Fernsehen und das immer seltener.


----------



## Soramac (14. Februar 2010)

Zurzeit der Platz von mir und meinem Bruder, schuldige für die schlechte Qualität, aber hatte nur mein Handy zuverfügung 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## EspCap (14. Februar 2010)

Sehr schön 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Hat dein Bruder das 13" MBP oder sieht das nur kleiner aus?


----------



## Soramac (14. Februar 2010)

Nein, hat auch das 15,4 Zoll aber mit der besseren Grafikkarte und einem Hochglanz Display, sieht auch sehr nett =)

Ende Mai wird es ein neues Bild von mir geben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## QuakeFour (17. Februar 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Immer aufgeräumt kann das nicht abhaben wenn es nicht aufgeräumt ist....


----------



## Soramac (17. Februar 2010)

So jetzt mein Schreibtisch mit aller Samt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

, verdammt hätte das gelbe Kabel wegnehmen solln :/




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## EspCap (17. Februar 2010)

Sieht trotzdem super aus 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Die Time Capsule macht durchaus auch was her...
Ist das da ganz links ein Apple-USB Stick oder sieht das nur so aus?^^


----------



## Soramac (17. Februar 2010)

Nein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



der neue iPod Shuffle ist das.


----------



## Sam_Fischer (17. Februar 2010)

So ich zeig auch mal meine Ecke! ^^ 





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Soramac (17. Februar 2010)

Nice, zum zocken bestens geeignet 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## EspCap (17. Februar 2010)

Ah, stimmt ^^ Ist das die Alu Version die es nur in Applestores gibt?

Sieht nice aus Sam 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Soramac (17. Februar 2010)

Wollte ich erst nehmen, aber nur der Klipser, nenne ihn mal so, wo man an die Klamotten halt dran hängt, der ist aus Alu und das andre halt.. keine Ahnung wie das heißt, Matt halt :>


----------



## EspCap (17. Februar 2010)

Echt? Auf der Seite sieht es eigentlich so aus als wäre der komplett aus Edelstahl...
http://www.apple.com/de/ipodshuffle/gallery/stainless-steel/


----------



## QuakeFour (17. Februar 2010)

Soramac schrieb:


> So jetzt mein Schreibtisch mit aller Samt, verdammt hätte das gelbe Kabel wegnehmen solln :/
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Das ist eine echt gute ecke ^^ wie jeder heute ein Iphone hat ^^


----------



## Soramac (17. Februar 2010)

EspCap schrieb:


> Echt? Auf der Seite sieht es eigentlich so aus als wäre der komplett aus Edelstahl...
> http://www.apple.com...tainless-steel/



Ich hab den normalen 2GB für 45 Euro, den in verschiedenen Farben, habe ihn in Schwarz, es gibt noch Rosa, Türkis und Grün, den du meinst, der ist komplett aus einem polierten Edelstahl, sieht auch nett aus, aber dachte mir, ach komm egal , ist auch um 25 Euro glaub ich teurer 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


[font="arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif"][font="Verdana, arial, sans-serif"]
[/font][/font]
@QuakeFour

Danke 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Das iPhone werde ich aber bald demnächst verkaufen, den Vertragspreis abbezahlen, was noch offen steht und mir dann das neue iPhone holen wieder mit Vertrag, was ich hoffe bald in Juni oder Juli rauskommt.


----------



## Asysone (17. Februar 2010)

Huhu zusammen 
Sooo hier mal nen Bild wo ich daddel....




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Bei mir ist relativ aufgeräumt ^^ 

LG Asys


----------



## QuakeFour (17. Februar 2010)

Nicht schlecht^^ aber hinter dem Monitor zu viel zeug in meinen augen^^


----------



## DasX2007 (17. Februar 2010)

QuakeFour schrieb:


> wie jeder heute ein Iphone hat ^^



Ich habe keinen, bin ich jetzt anders? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## QuakeFour (17. Februar 2010)

DasX2007 schrieb:


> Ich habe keinen, bin ich jetzt anders?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


ich habe keinen ist nicht richtig, ich habe keins meinste naja ich habe das G3 iPhone und glaub nur ein kumpel von mir hats auch nicht ist einfach ein muss^^





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DasX2007 (17. Februar 2010)

QuakeFour schrieb:


> ich habe keinen ist nicht richtig, ich habe keins meinste



Hab die Nacht nur 3 Stunden geschlafen, also lass mich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ein iPod Touch reicht mir 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Martel (17. Februar 2010)

So, hier mal etwas aktuelles.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




/flame on ;-)


----------



## DasX2007 (19. Februar 2010)

Hab auch mal wieder ein aktuelles Bild:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Für mehr Informationen einfach ins Sysprofile gucken (Link in der Signatur) 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Carcharoth (19. Februar 2010)

Feuerwerk neben der Lavalampe? Kluger Junge :>


----------



## DasX2007 (19. Februar 2010)

Carcharoth schrieb:


> Feuerwerk neben der Lavalampe? Kluger Junge :>



Schonmal was von Attrappen gehört?


----------



## Soramac (19. Februar 2010)

Niveau ist auch so ein ganz seltenes Wort hier :>


----------



## Carcharoth (19. Februar 2010)

DasX2007 schrieb:


> Schonmal was von Attrappen gehört?



Ich hoff, du meinst damit das Feuerwerk *g*
Weil es is trotzdem sehr ungesund eine Hitzequelle neben gut brennbaren Materialien zu haben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (19. Februar 2010)

DasX2007 schrieb:


> Schonmal was von Attrappen gehört?



Ich würds totzdem nicht neben technische Geräte und direkt neben Stromquellen stellen :>.


----------



## Crucial² (19. Februar 2010)

@Martel: Du brauchst wohl nicht viel Platz für deine Maus, was? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



@DasX2007: Woher hast du diesen Schreibtisch? Bin zur Zeit auch am Überlegen mir einen neuen zuzulegen und deiner gefällt mir extrem gut! Auserdem: Was ist das für eine Schwarze Externe Festplatte?


----------



## DasX2007 (19. Februar 2010)

Ich hätte die Sachen da wegstellen sollen bevor ich das Foto gemacht habe... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ich bin Sammler von altem Feuerwerk, also ich weiss schon wo ich was hinstellen kann und wo nicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Aber das gehört jetzt nicht in ein Gamer-Forum.

Daher bitte wieder Back to Topic! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




@ Crucial²: Den Tisch habe ich schon ziemlich lange, habe ich damals bei Neckermann Versand bestellt.


----------



## Crucial² (20. Februar 2010)

Und was ist mit der Festplatte?


----------



## Haramann (20. Februar 2010)

Meine (extra Aufgeräumte) Pc-Ecke.
Laptop wird bald durch nen Pc getauscht, da Graka kaputt.
Davor mein schöner Chefsessel und Lavalampe und Boxen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Recht schlicht, aba tuts auch.


----------



## DasX2007 (20. Februar 2010)

Crucial² schrieb:


> Und was ist mit der Festplatte?



Du meinst das, welches auf dem Shuttle PC an der Seite steht richtig? Das schwarze Teil auf dem Tisch ist nämlich ein externer CD- & DVD Brenner!

Das ist nur ein Gehäuse, es wird ohne Festplatte geliefert. Habe selbstverständlich eine Festplatte eingebaut 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Klickst du hier

Eines der besten externen Festplattengehäuse wie ich finde.


----------



## Arajaxas (22. Februar 2010)

So, hab mir auch mal die mühe gemacht ein Foto von meinem Schreibtisch zu machen. ">



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Sogar mit Wellensittich auf der Tastatur :-P


----------



## Soramac (22. Februar 2010)

Leider zu klein :>


----------



## DasX2007 (22. Februar 2010)

Arajaxas schrieb:


> So, hab mir auch mal die mühe gemacht ein Foto von meinem Schreibtisch zu machen. ">
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hast wohl den falschen Link kopiert, man kann nicht draufklicken um eine größere Ansicht zu erhalten...


----------



## Arajaxas (22. Februar 2010)

Ja stimmt is mir auch aufgefallen, keine Ahnung woran das liegt, hier einfach mal der Link direkt zum Bild.
Hoffe da ist es größer ^^


----------



## EspCap (22. Februar 2010)

Du hast zwei Monitore übereinander? 
Das sieht man nicht sehr oft.. wäre nebeneinander nicht praktischer?


----------



## Arajaxas (23. Februar 2010)

Man muss sich ja auch mal ein bisschen von der Menge abheben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Fand es so eigentlich ganz praktisch, auf dem unteren Bildschirm läuft WoW wärend oben dann Teamspeak, ICQ usw. offen ist.


----------



## asterodeia (23. Februar 2010)

Nachdem ich heute aufgeräumt habe, hier mal mein Beitrag.

Ich präsentiere: meine Zocker(weibchen)ecke!



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



P.S.: Bin grad auf der Suche nach einer neuen Tastatur, da mir bei meiner die Tasten zu laut sind. Kann mir da wer was empfehlen? (Gerne per PN)


----------



## Bodog (23. Februar 2010)

Meine Ecke: Bodog's Ecke

Sieht von den Kabeln ein bisschen unordentlich aus, muss ich noch sortieren (seid Sonntag neuer Schreibtisch)
Der rechte Bildschirm wird meist zum Fernsehen benutzt.

Mfg Bodog


----------



## DasX2007 (23. Februar 2010)

asterodeia schrieb:


> Nachdem ich heute aufgeräumt habe, hier mal mein Beitrag.
> 
> Ich präsentiere: meine Zocker(weibchen)ecke!
> 
> ...



Noch ein Linkshänder! Bin ich wenigstens nicht der einzige hier 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Badwitch22 (23. Februar 2010)

jo eig zock ich gar nich mehr vorm pc 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ich zock grad nur noch ps3 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## asterodeia (24. Februar 2010)

DasX2007 schrieb:


> Noch ein Linkshänder! Bin ich wenigstens nicht der einzige hier
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Muss dich leider enttäuschen, ich bin kein echter Linkshänder. Hab die Maus nur links, weil mein Vater Linkshänder ist und sich bei uns zu Hause das alle so angewöhnt haben. Ich kann aber mit Maus rechts auch gar nicht spielen...


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shaxul (25. Februar 2010)

Ich will auch mal ein schickes Bild posten! Das mach' ich aber frühestens Ende März, wenn ich mir einen neuen Monitor gekauft habe. 17-Zoll ist ja nur peinlich, oder?


----------



## Erz1 (26. Februar 2010)

Shaxul schrieb:


> Ich will auch mal ein schickes Bild posten! Das mach' ich aber frühestens Ende März, wenn ich mir einen neuen Monitor gekauft habe. 17-Zoll ist ja nur peinlich, oder?



Ich habe bis vor kurzen noch mit 17-Zoll Röhrenmonitor gezockt - Augenkrebs pur 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shaxul (26. Februar 2010)

Erz1 schrieb:


> Ich habe bis vor kurzen noch mit 17-Zoll Röhrenmonitor gezockt - Augenkrebs pur
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Kommt auf's Spiel und die Auflösung an. Also Diablo 2 auf 800x600 würd' ich nicht auf nem 24-Zoller spielen wollen o.O DAS ist dann Augenkrebs pur.


----------



## Raheema (26. Februar 2010)

DasX2007 schrieb:


> Noch ein Linkshänder! Bin ich wenigstens nicht der einzige hier
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




ich bin linkshändler 
aber spiele WoW und cs und sowas mit der rechten hand 
ich glaube ich einfach gewöhnungs sache


----------



## Erz1 (27. Februar 2010)

Shaxul schrieb:


> Kommt auf's Spiel und die Auflösung an. Also Diablo 2 auf 800x600 würd' ich nicht auf nem 24-Zoller spielen wollen o.O DAS ist dann Augenkrebs pur.



Ja, aber Guild Wars oder CSS darauf ist dann doch eher ne Bestrafung für die Augen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grakuhl (28. Februar 2010)

so siehts momentan bei mir aus 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sam_Fischer (28. Februar 2010)

Was liegt dort vor deiner Tastatur? eine Konzert Karte?


----------



## Grakuhl (1. März 2010)

jep 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Area4 Ticket


----------



## Erz1 (1. März 2010)

Die Toten Hosen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ich find das Gamepad lustig 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 - obwohl ich lieber keins benutze 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grakuhl (1. März 2010)

Ich mag das Pad auch voll gerne, aber leider geht das so langsam an den Rändern kaputt. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Neyru (2. März 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sam_Fischer (2. März 2010)

und was soll das sein? Monitor oder Fernseher?


----------



## ShadowLuffy (2. März 2010)

Sam_Fischer schrieb:


> und was soll das sein? Monitor oder Fernseher?



ich glaube ein Monitor. ^^


----------



## Neyru (2. März 2010)

ja ein monitor ^^'


----------



## Bodog (2. März 2010)

Der Bildschirm muss ja dann schon in den Augen weh tun, außerdem steht der viel zu nahe....


----------



## EspCap (2. März 2010)

Was ist das denn für ein Display? Ich seh nicht mal ein Markensymbol 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sam_Fischer (2. März 2010)

Ich würde sagen DELL... so wie die Tastatur aussieht. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## EspCap (3. März 2010)

Joah, die ist eindeutig von Dell 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Aber das muss ja nichts zum Hersteller des Monitors aussagen....


----------



## DasX2007 (3. März 2010)

Echt netter Monitor, das Design gefällt mir besonders gut! Könntest du mir die genaue Bezeichnung sagen?


----------



## Neyru (3. März 2010)

kein DELL, Samsung 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Soramac (8. März 2010)

Ein Update von mir:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## painschkes (8. März 2010)

_Aufbruchsstimmung..bald gehts los , nich? :>_
_
_
_And giev Macbook :<_


----------



## Soramac (8. März 2010)

=)

give iMac ;p

Habe mich aber dazu entschieden statt iMac nen Alienware Rechner zu holen, denn ich werde so gut wie es geht wieder zocken und endlich mal auf hohen Einstellung mit frapsen und dan mit dem MacBook Pro das Video bearbeiten.


----------



## EspCap (8. März 2010)

Ja, das MBP ist einfach nice... need auch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Aber wieso ein Alienware Rechner? Die Hardware in denen bekommt man deutlich billiger, aber das weisst du ja selber 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Soramac (8. März 2010)

Ja, das weiß ich =)

Ich habe aber einfach nicht die Zeit dort mich nach passenden Händler umzuschauen, zusammenzubauen, ggf. geht was kaputt. Einfach bestellen, geiles Designe, super Kiste und ich bin froh =)

Es gibt nunmal so Leute die sagen, ich möchte was kaufen, das zuhause fertig ankommt und ich kann loslegen. Wiederum gibt es andere Leute die auf jeden Cent Wert legen.


----------



## EspCap (8. März 2010)

Naja, aus Einzelteilen zusammengestellte Rechner kommen ja auch fertig zuhause an wenn du möchtest 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Aber gut, musst du wissen. Gute Qualität hat Alienware auf jeden Fall.


----------



## Erz1 (8. März 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ps3 an den Monitor und das 2.1 System auch . 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Wurd nun auch schon fürs Blu-Ray gucken missbraucht *g* Danke noch an Sam_Fischer an dieser Stelle 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Achja. Brotdose ist von heute und das Headset hat Stil! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Qonix (8. März 2010)

Wie kann man nur auf sowas PS3 zocken und Blu-rays schauen. Das ist ja glatte Verschwendung der Qualität.

Sorry, ist leider so.


----------



## Crystania (9. März 2010)

EspCap schrieb:


> Naja, aus Einzelteilen zusammengestellte Rechner kommen ja auch fertig zuhause an wenn du möchtest
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Nicht nur gute Qualität, sondern auch guten Service. Wenn mal eine Grafikarte kaputt ist, bekommst du (sofern die Garantie noch anhält) eine Neue zugeschickt. Genauso sind bei meinem Freund mal die kleinen Schalter zum Verstellen der Farbe der Leuchten abgebrochen, war n Fehler vom Hersteller. Hat er auch schnellstmöglichst neue bekommen. Selbst wenn man mal ein Softwareproblem hat unterhalten die sich solange mit dir, bis das ganze ein Ende hat.. nicht wie beim (alten) Dell wo man Jahre auf eine Support-Email gewartet hat.

Bild von meiner Laptop/Plasma-TV Combo post ich morgen. >.>


----------



## Sam_Fischer (9. März 2010)

Qonix schrieb:


> Wie kann man nur auf sowas PS3 zocken und Blu-rays schauen. Das ist ja glatte Verschwendung der Qualität.
> 
> Sorry, ist leider so.


Ich spiele auch auf einem FULL HD 24 Zoll Monitor, und hab keine Probleme damit O.o hab darauf auch Blue Ray's geschaut wo liegt das Problem?


----------



## Trixor (9. März 2010)

nc


----------



## Crystania (9. März 2010)

Trixor schrieb:


> nc



Wenn man keine Meinung hat, besser sie sich verkneifen.


----------



## Erz1 (9. März 2010)

Qonix schrieb:


> Wie kann man nur auf sowas PS3 zocken und Blu-rays schauen. Das ist ja glatte Verschwendung der Qualität.
> 
> Sorry, ist leider so.



Öhm. Für mich ist das schon ein gewaltiger Uterschied, ob ich auf einen Röhrenbildschirm mit der PS3 zocke, der nur ein bisschen größer ist als der Samsung der aufm Bild zu sehen, oder halt auf dem Monitor FULL HD habe. Und den kann ich ganz schnell und bequemlich eben mal umstellen - da ist sogar noch ne Qualitätssteigerung. 
Ich für meinen Teril brauchet keinen neuen Fernseher - ich guck ja nichtmal in der Woche ne Stunde fern - also lohnt es sich nicht und da war diese Lösung für mich optimal (und halt am Billigsten.) 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## rebotic (25. März 2010)

So siehts zurzeit in meinem 3 Wochen Zockereckchen aus...
Bin vorrübergehend bei Kumpels in ner Studentenbude zu Gast!
Achja auf der Eckbank lebt sichs schöner! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sam_Fischer (25. März 2010)

wenn ich ehrlich bin das 2 bild ist einfach nur Ekelhaft... Streuben sich ja meine Nacken harre.


----------



## rebotic (25. März 2010)

Sam_Fischer schrieb:


> wenn ich ehrlich bin das 2 bild ist einfach nur Ekelhaft... Streuben sich ja meine Nacken harre.



Der Kaffee is frisch falls du dat meinst , und die Tastatur ist aus humm 2003 und dafür noch ganz gut in Schuss 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shaxul (29. März 2010)

rebotic schrieb:


> und die Tastatur ist aus humm 2003 und dafür noch ganz gut in Schuss
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Wenn man mal von den fehlenden Tasten und den Brandlöchern absieht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Humpelpumpel (30. März 2010)

Die Tasten sind die beiden Windowstasten, die bauen viele aus damit sich nicht ausversehn während dem zocken auf dem Desktop landen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## seanbuddha (30. März 2010)

Ich würde mal sagen...ftw!




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sam_Fischer (30. März 2010)

Humpelpumpel schrieb:


> Die Tasten sind die beiden Windowstasten, die bauen viele aus damit sich nicht ausversehn während dem zocken auf dem Desktop landen.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Dann soll sich der G15 Tastatur kaufen dort kann man die Sperren lassen. O.o Ohne rauszunehmen.... 

und mir passiert das vielleicht 1 mal im Jahr.


----------



## Shaxul (31. März 2010)

Sam_Fischer schrieb:


> Dann soll sich der G15 Tastatur kaufen dort kann man die Sperren lassen. O.o Ohne rauszunehmen....



Evtl. sieht's nicht jeder ein, 70,- für ne Tastatur zu bezahlen..


----------



## Carcharoth (3. April 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Damdidam... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## painschkes (3. April 2010)

_Kam er (der 3te Moni) also an , ja? ;-) 

Und..die 5850 rennt? :>_


----------



## Erz1 (3. April 2010)

Ich hab nur ein Samsung Monitor von den :s
Find den aber extrem geil. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Hab ich eig. mein Platz schon gepostet ? :O


----------



## Carcharoth (5. April 2010)

painschkes schrieb:


> _Kam er (der 3te Moni) also an , ja? ;-)
> 
> Und..die 5850 rennt? :>_



Nach laaaanger Wartezeit, jap 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DasX2007 (10. April 2010)

Update:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## painschkes (10. April 2010)

_Schön sauber&aufgeräumt , gefällt mir! ;-)_


----------



## Soramac (10. April 2010)

Darf man auch mal von dir eins sehen painschkes? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## painschkes (10. April 2010)

_Heute Abend bei schlechtem Licht und unaufgeräumten Schreibtisch? Klar ;-)_


----------



## Soramac (10. April 2010)

Klar, immer doch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Würde mich mal interessieren, wie es aussieht bei dir, also halt nicht so, sondern wie du es halt gerne hast ;D


----------



## foin (10. April 2010)

boa haben hier viele 3 monitore, was habt ihr denn für grakas=?und, wie breit is euer schreibtisch, will wissen, ob das bei mir draufpasst


----------



## DasX2007 (10. April 2010)

foin schrieb:


> was habt ihr denn für grakas



Man braucht nur eine leistungsstarke Grafikkarte, die zweite kann eine schwächere sein. Wie bei mir zb. 1x GTX280 + GeForce 7600 GT.


----------



## Soramac (10. April 2010)

Oder eine neue HD5000


----------



## Arosk (10. April 2010)

Soramac schrieb:


> Oder eine neue HD5000



Eyefinity regelt :>

So, habs mal hinbekommen gescheite Bilder zu machen, habs mehrmals versuch und dann bei der Auflösung der Kamera gescheitert... 10000x8000 ist dann schon etwas zu groß xD

Hier die Bilder: Monitor ist 17" groß, kleine Monitore schonen die Augen.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## painschkes (10. April 2010)

_Hm..der Schreibtisch hat schonmal bessere Tage gesehen , oder Arosk? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

_


----------



## Arosk (10. April 2010)

painschkes schrieb:


> _Hm..der Schreibtisch hat schonmal bessere Tage gesehen , oder Arosk?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Ja, bissel verkratzt und so da ich manchmal net aufgepasst hab... Bis auf die Oberfläche ist das Teil aber total geil ^^


----------



## Soramac (10. April 2010)

Bin von 2x 22 Zoll auf 15,4'' Zoll umgestiegen ;D


----------



## Arosk (10. April 2010)

Soramac schrieb:


> Bin von 2x 22 Zoll auf 15,4'' Zoll umgestiegen ;D



Die 2 Monitore brauchst du zufällig nicht mehr, oder?


----------



## Soramac (10. April 2010)

Die sind schon lange weg 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Bald kommt mir aber ein 27 Zoll Bildschirm ins Zimmer.


----------



## Arosk (10. April 2010)

Soramac schrieb:


> Die sind schon lange weg
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Ich wollt mir auch schon ewig neuen Bildschirm holen, aber ich machs dann irgendwie nie... Das war genau wie bei der Tastatur. Wäre die die Leertaste nicht kaputt gegangen als sie gegen die Wand flog, hätte ich sie jetzt noch... :<


----------



## painschkes (10. April 2010)

_Ich mach dann nochmal eins bei Tageslicht..die Kamera im dem Handy is halt wirklich kacka :<

Zum Bild selbst : iMac 27" , CD´s vom neu Installieren , Rechts das Silberne ist ein 26" HD-Ready TV (Geschenkt bekommen von Oma & Opa da ihnen das Bild nicht gefallen hat) , Cola (mal wieder seid einigen Wochen :X..) , Kabel sind noch nicht schön versteckt da der Tisch noch umgestellt wird..(steht derzeit vorm Fenster wo ich mit Hilfe eines "Seilsystems" (so´n Stahlding) Vorhänge vor gemacht hab..)

Noch Fragen? :-)

Bild : 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




/Edit : Wireless Tastatur ohne Numblock , Alu Mauspad , neues HS etc werden noch gekauft..ist halt erstmal übergangsweise ;-)..

_


----------



## Soramac (10. April 2010)

_Nett,_
_
_
_aber wo ist die Wireless Apple Tastatur? ;p_
_
_
_Zu dem Fernseher rechts, haben deine Oma/Opa so hohe Ansprüche, das sogar das Bild passen muss? ;D_
_
_
_
_


----------



## painschkes (10. April 2010)

_Tasta kommt noch - hatten damals nur den mit Numblock&Kabel da..

Naja..ihnen gefällt das Bild von ihrem Röhren-TV besser..somit : Glück für mich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






/Edit : Achja..die Vorhänge werden noch gebügelt wenn dann alles so ist wie´s sein soll ;O
_


----------



## Soramac (10. April 2010)

Freue mich schon selbst auf mein iMac.

Dann steht auf meinem Schreibtisch nur das Teil, die Maus, Tastatur , ggf. Time Capsule und das MacBook Pro.

Als Software kommt noch dazu Aperture 3 und Final Cut Express 4, iWork (Familienlizenz) 

Mein Bruder holt sich eine Spiegelreflex Kamera.

Ich soll es dann bearbeiten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Aber er darf natürlich auch dran.

Edit: Wie ist eigentlich die Sound Qualität der Boxen, sonst werde ich dann vielleicht noch das Z4 in Weiß dazu kaufen, nachdem Ich es selbst mal getestet habe.


----------



## painschkes (10. April 2010)

_Joa..abgesehen von der Time Capsule und dem MBP siehts bei mir dann auch aus..wird sehr minimalistisch.. :O

Aperture 3 kommt auch noch (wenn dann endlich mal ne Cam gekauft ist)..




Die Qualität ist sehr geil..letztens erst Pink´s Funhouse Tour (BluRay) voll aufgedreht..total klar&kräftig..richtig gut!_


----------



## Soramac (10. April 2010)

Oh, schön zu hören.

Na, dann bin ich mal gespannt.

Was noch dazu kommt ist die Apple Remote, weil mein Zimmer ist ziemlich klein, da steht quasi der Schreibtisch schon am Bett, da kann man direkt vom Bett aus Filme schauen oder Musik anmachen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## painschkes (10. April 2010)

_Dafür nehm ich immernoch die MagicMouse..mein Bett (Couch) steht genau vor dem TV (also an der Wand) und da kann man locker noch alles aufm Desktop erkennen :-)

Aber ich werd mir auch noch eine zulegen.. :>
_


----------



## Soramac (10. April 2010)

Eben, die 20 Dollar machen den Bock auch nicht fett. Dazu, weil sie es ja überarbeitet haben in ein Aluminumgehäuse.


Nur das neue iPhone soll mal schneller kommen ;/


----------



## Povez (11. April 2010)

Dies ist meine heilige und völlig unsensationelle Zocker Ecke 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

[URL=http://img683.imageshack.us/i/1002190b.jpg/]


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


[/url]


----------



## Soramac (11. April 2010)

Bestimmt bei der Spalte: Am meisten gestorben angedrückt, das du ganz oben stehst 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ach was.


----------



## Povez (11. April 2010)

Ich kann dir versichern, des lag net an den Toden^^


----------



## EspCap (11. April 2010)

Schick paini, der iMac macht einfach was her 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Würde mir so auch gefallen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






> [font=arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif]Nur das neue iPhone soll mal schneller kommen ;/ [/font]



qft : /


----------



## Smeal (11. April 2010)

Hier mal mein Gameplatz ;-)



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Soramac (11. April 2010)

Gute Tastatur und Mousepad! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Arosk (11. April 2010)

Soramac schrieb:


> Gute Tastatur und Mousepad!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Ich erkenn da garnix :<


----------



## Smeal (12. April 2010)

Ja sry schlechte Quali hatte nur Iphone zur Hand.
Ist die Razer Lycosa und Steelseries Sk Gaming Special Mousepad.


----------



## rovdyr (13. April 2010)

Und... gutes Headset... Sennheiser, wenn ich es recht erkenne 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Smeal (13. April 2010)

richtig! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Silverwall (13. April 2010)

Ich spiel Darkfall Online wegen der absoluten Freiheit dem Full Loot system und weil die Spieler über das Leben imGame entscheiden


----------



## Smeal (14. April 2010)

Silverwall schrieb:


> Ich spiel Darkfall Online wegen der absoluten Freiheit dem Full Loot system und weil die Spieler über das Leben imGame entscheiden



fail...


----------



## rovdyr (14. April 2010)

Zurück zum Thema...

...mein Platz!




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Carcharoth (14. April 2010)

DasX2007 schrieb:


> Update:
> 
> http://pic.sysprofile.de/images/MDV53966.jpg



Wie hast das mit den verschiedenen Wallpapern hingekriegt? Oder ist das n 5040x1050-Teil?


----------



## Carcharoth (14. April 2010)

So... MacMini ist heut angekommen *g*
Endlich kann ich den vierten Monitor der hier rumsteht nutzen :>





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Smeal (14. April 2010)

Carcharoth schrieb:


> So... MacMini ist heut angekommen *g*
> Endlich kann ich den vierten Monitor der hier rumsteht nutzen :>
> 
> 
> ...


übertreiber 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## EspCap (14. April 2010)

Der Mac mini sieht sehr nice aus, will auch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Carcharoth (14. April 2010)

Smeal schrieb:


> übertreiber
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




Irgendwie muss man im Forum ja den Überblick behalten... 

Aufm Mac lass ich mir nun die BPS anzeigen. Bans per Second ;D


----------



## EspCap (14. April 2010)

Gibts da ein buffed-internes Recount? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## painschkes (14. April 2010)

_Wofür wird der Mini genutzt? (Ernsthaft) 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

_


----------



## kamsen (15. April 2010)

Jetzt habe ich so lange nur "mitgeguckt", da bekommt man ja ein schlechtes Gewissen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

. Hier mal ein Bild, obwohl spielen tu ich da eigentlich nicht mehr sooo viel. Dann doch lieber gemütlich auf der Couch liegen und aufm Lcd spielen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.
Ich hatte gerad leider keine andere Cam zur Hand, also nicht über die schlechte Qualität beschweren 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Carcharoth (15. April 2010)

painschkes schrieb:


> _Wofür wird der Mini genutzt? (Ernsthaft)
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Wollte mal wissen wie n Mac so ist *g*
Morgen hau ich da erstmal SnowLeopard drauf und probier n bisschen mit Bootcamp rumzuspielen.


----------



## painschkes (15. April 2010)

_Achso :-)

Na denn : Viel Spaß! _


----------



## Soramac (17. April 2010)

Noch ein Mac Liebhaber 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Nach dem langen Warten, hat es aber nun auch gelohnt:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## El Homer (23. April 2010)

mal ganz erhlich...
ich finde das apples mäuse immer schlechter werden


----------



## painschkes (23. April 2010)

_Dann hattest du die Magic Mouse wohl noch nicht in der Hand..?_


----------



## Carcharoth (24. April 2010)

painschkes schrieb:


> _Dann hattest du die Magic Mouse wohl noch nicht in der Hand..?_




Aber ich. Und ich find sie schlecht *g*
Ergonomie ist schlecht. Sie rutscht zuwenig aufm Mauspad. Es fühlt sich so an als wär da ne Art Sand drunter... 
Rechtsklick funzt nur, wenn man den linken Zeigefinger anhebt, und auch dann nicht immer, was sehr mühsam sein kann. etc...
Dafür ist das wischen ganz nett. Nur braucht man das zuwenig *g*


----------



## El Homer (24. April 2010)

hrm ich hab ein Problem mit meinem IPhone
Man kann sich ja die Navigon software kostenlos als T-Mobile Kunde laden...nun das hab ich dann gemacht und als ich nach dem start des Downloads sah, dass es 1,7 GB sind...woll ich natürlich lieber über den PC laden...nur kann ich das App nicht löschen da es ja nicht existiert..jetzt läd und läd es und ist sau langsamm...
wie kann ich das jetzt löschen ? oder aufhalten ?

Danke 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sam_Fischer (24. April 2010)

Wir sind hier in "Zocker Ecke" und nicht "Probleme mit Iphone" FAIL?


----------



## EspCap (24. April 2010)

Apps die gerade runterladen kann man afaik nicht loschen... aber bei mir war es immer so, dass Downloads automatisch auf den PC übertragen und dort fortgesetzt wurden wenn man während dem Download einen Sync gemacht hat.


----------



## Xondor (25. April 2010)

Ist zwar nicht meiner, passt aber grad gut dazu



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Wurde heute erst ausgepackt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Die Maus hat mich übrigends auch nicht sofort überzeugt, aber ich hab auch nicht viel damit gemacht.


----------



## Soramac (25. April 2010)

Nice, aber ganz ehrlich. Bei dem Tisch, würde ich das Mousepad nicht verwenden, die Maus brauch gar keins. Außer bei einem Holztisch.

Ansonsten sehr schick ;P

27inch?

Der iMac im Display selbst sieht lustig aus ;D


----------



## Xondor (25. April 2010)

Stimmt, besonders dieses Mousepad nicht^^ Das stammt noch von meinem ersten pc, 1997 oder so

Ja is der 27", der iMac der sich spiegelt ist sein Vorgänger 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## El Homer (25. April 2010)

Sam_Fischer schrieb:


> Wir sind hier in "Zocker Ecke" und nicht "Probleme mit Iphone" FAIL?



weißt du eigentlich, dass mich deine Meinung, nicht im geringsten interessiert ?


----------



## Soramac (25. April 2010)

El schrieb:


> weißt du eigentlich, dass mich deine Meinung, nicht im geringsten interessiert ?



Beachte Ihn nicht, er brauch manchmal seine extra Würstchen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sam_Fischer (25. April 2010)

Soramac schrieb:


> Beachte Ihn nicht, er brauch manchmal seine extra Würstchen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Brauchst du auch, Extra Thread für dein IMAC Schrot finde ich übertrieben das nächste mal mach ich auch einen auf da gibt es wenigstens mehr zu sehen als 4 eckigen kasten.


----------



## Soramac (25. April 2010)

Sam_Fischer schrieb:


> Brauchst du auch, Extra Thread für dein IMAC Schrot finde ich übertrieben das nächste mal mach ich auch einen auf da gibt es wenigstens mehr zu sehen als 4 eckigen kasten.



Ja mach doch, wenn Ihr alle so schlau seid. Wenn es jemand gestört hätte, wäre der Thread bestimmt nicht lange am Leben gewesen. Und das es bei dir mehr zu sehen gibt, bezweifele ich sehr.


----------



## Sam_Fischer (25. April 2010)

Im Gegensatz zu deiner SUPER APPLE KISTE. Habe ich meine selber zusammen gebaut, und hätte mehrer Fotos machen können vom zusammen bau und End Produkt, da würde man mehr sehen als weissen kasten, nur um das klar zu stellen.


----------



## Soramac (25. April 2010)

Ich habe meinen alten Rechner auch zusammen gebaut und es gab Fotos davon.

Nur auf so was brauch man nicht umbedingt stolz sein. Es wollten mehrere Leute den iMac sehen, deswegen habe Ich einen Thread aufgemacht. Von mir aus, melde Ihn und sei glücklich ;>


----------



## Sam_Fischer (25. April 2010)

Soramac schrieb:


> Ich habe meinen alten Rechner auch zusammen gebaut und es gab Fotos davon.
> 
> Nur auf so was brauch man nicht umbedingt stolz sein. Es wollten mehrere Leute den iMac sehen, deswegen habe Ich einen Thread aufgemacht. Von mir aus, melde Ihn und sei glücklich ;>



Ich bin nicht Stolz drauf, war auch nicht mein Erster Pc denn ich zusammen gebaut habe.... Aber die Fotos hätte man auch einfach in die "Technik-Ecke zum plaudern" verfrachten können. Und Melden.. für was? das du dann rum weinst das Apple Themen geschlossen werden?


----------



## Soramac (25. April 2010)

Ach, bei solchen Themen brauch Ich doch nicht weinen. Das Erste was Ich auch gemacht habe war [font="arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif"]in Thread: Technik-Ecke zum plaudern, es rein zuposten. Nur leider hat es nicht so geklappt wie Ich es wollte und hab dann einen eigenen Thread aufgemacht.[/font]
[font="arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif"] [/font]
[font="arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif"] [/font]


----------



## EspCap (25. April 2010)

Ach Leute... wieso müssen wir eigentlich immer auf so ein Niveau runter? Der eine Thread mehr wird schon nicht die Datenbanken von buffed.de sprengen. Wer will, kann ihn anschauen, wer nicht eben nicht. 
Und ich glaube langsam sollten wir wissen dass Diskussionen zum Thema 'Mac oder PC' zu nichts führen, weil eben jeder einen anderen Geschmack hat.
Ich könnte langsam auf diese 'Wuää, seine Sandburg ist größer als meine'-Posts verzichten...


----------



## BinaufBlaue (25. April 2010)

Shadaim schrieb:


> *  Wo spielst du?*



Daham wo sonst


----------



## painschkes (25. April 2010)

Xondor schrieb:


> Ist zwar nicht meiner, passt aber grad gut dazu
> 
> -
> Wurde heute erst ausgepackt
> ...



_Gefällt mir..hat Ähnlichkeit (von der Farbe mal abgesehen) mit meiner "Ecke" :-)_


----------



## Crucial² (27. April 2010)

@Xondor: Nette Ecke... aber: Sowas von einem riesig dickem unendlich großem "Mousepad-Fail!" 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## charly-sue (28. April 2010)

ich spiel, zuhause aufm sofa mit meinem laptop 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Crucial² (29. April 2010)

*hust* es geht hier darum Bilder zu Posten !


----------



## copap (4. Mai 2010)

Mein "Loft" =D
http://www.abload.de/img/photo01096fyuw.jpg

http://www.abload.de/img/photo01095j9yj.jpg

Nichts außergewöhnliches 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 habs gern aufgeräumt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Alion (4. Mai 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ich könnte mir mal wieder ein neues Headset kaufen. ^_^


----------



## Ferethor (5. Mai 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## El Homer (11. Mai 2010)

Ferethor schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



schöönes bathory Poster ^^
xD man sieht sich auf Wacken 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Breakyou (13. Mai 2010)

Natürlich!
Bist ja auch so lange Mitglied im buffed-Forum 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ogil (15. Mai 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## Sam_Fischer (15. Mai 2010)

Ja Voll die Suchti Ecke 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Crucial² (18. Mai 2010)

@Ogil: Wer sitzt dir Gegenüber? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Drackun (30. Mai 2010)

Hier ist meine Zoggerecke 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Die Mitte:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Links:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ecke:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## painschkes (31. Mai 2010)

_Willkommen zurück Drac(k)un :-)

Gehts deinem Kleinen gut? :-)_


----------



## Carcharoth (31. Mai 2010)

painschkes schrieb:


> _Willkommen zurück Drac(k)un :-)
> 
> Gehts deinem Kleinen gut? :-)_



Dracun ist seit gestern wieder weg 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Humpelpumpel (31. Mai 2010)

Carcha du bist toof. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dracun (1. Juni 2010)

Siehe Unten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Drackun schrieb:


> Hier ist meine Zoggerecke
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


----------



## Sam_Fischer (2. Juni 2010)

Wieder mal was von mir.

Halt nix neues nur umgestellt.

http://img64.imageshack.us/img64/2007/img0342t.jpg

http://img22.imageshack.us/img22/7352/img0343f.jpg

[font=verdana, geneva, lucida,]Wer sich fragt was gerade auf dem Linken Monitor läuft es wäre die erste Staffle von Numb3rs.[/font]


----------



## Soramac (2. Juni 2010)

Pff.. Sam_Fischer.

Wen soll es den interessieren was auf dem linken Bildschirm laeuft. Als wuerde es so super geil ausschauen ;p


----------



## Arosk (7. Juni 2010)

2ter Monitor angeschlossen, 19" und 17".

Kleine Monitore schonen die Augen und sparen Strom xD




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Xondor (7. Juni 2010)

Arosk schrieb:


> 2ter Monitor angeschlossen, 19" und 17".
> 
> Kleine Monitore schonen die Augen und sparen Strom xD




Wenn du stattdessen einen 24" nehmen würdest, würdest du sicherlich weniger Strom brauchen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Und damit der Post nicht so leer ist; hab einen neuen 24" gekauft, damit ich den alten 22" zum bett stellen kann. 10 Meter monitorkabel und 5 meter audiokabel verlegt^^

http://picasaweb.goo...feat=directlink

http://picasaweb.goo...feat=directlink


----------



## Sam_Fischer (7. Juni 2010)

Wie so Stellst du den 22 Zum bett und nicht neben deinen 24?


----------



## Xondor (7. Juni 2010)

Sam_Fischer schrieb:


> Wie so Stellst du den 22 Zum bett und nicht neben deinen 24?



Ich weiß nicht, erscheint mir so klüger weil ich ja hauptsächlich am Schreibtisch bin.

Edit: hab mich verlesen.

Mir reicht der 24 zum Arbeiten und Spielen, der 22" war auch in Ordnung. Aber vorm Schlafengehen noch Filme und Serien anschauen zu können bzw ein Controllerfreundliches Spiel spielen hat schon was.


----------



## Erz1 (9. Juni 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Leider, leider extrem unaufgeräumt und die schlechte Handykamera machen das Bild nicht besser. xD
Man, ich hasse es ohne richtige Kamera <.< Für das Wochenendsgehalt geht mal ne neue Kamera drauf.. ^^
Und das Kabelmanagement ist auch nicht das Beste. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Qonix (10. Juni 2010)

So, mein neues Multimediazimmer. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Zockerecke:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Grösserer Fernseher leg ich mir bald zu. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und nicht zu vergessen, man muss es ja bequem haben:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## №1 _ηēXǿ-™ (12. Juni 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



comment pls.^^ (Das ohne Hosen bin ich net xD)


----------



## Sam_Fischer (12. Juni 2010)

Zieh dir paar Hosen an.


----------



## Tic0 (12. Juni 2010)

No need Hosen, it's Chat Roulette time. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## eMJay (12. Juni 2010)

&#8470;1 schrieb:


> comment pls.^^ (Das ohne Hosen bin ich net xD)



Was machst du wenn du aufstehen musst.


Ja ja immer diese Jack säufer.....

Der Stuhl sieht nach Rückenschmerzen aus....


----------



## №1 _ηēXǿ-™ (12. Juni 2010)

Thore-Thrall schrieb:


> Was machst du wenn du aufstehen musst.
> 
> 
> Ja ja immer diese Jack säufer.....
> ...



Das Ding habe ich für einen Kumpel gebaut, damit er sich nicht immer an den Tisch mit dem Jack Daniels Poster setzen muss, das wird eng da ^^...
Er sagt, dass das komfortabel is^^
Und ja...der Stuhl macht rückenschmerzen :>, hab aber kb Geld für einen neuen auszugeben ^^


----------



## eMJay (12. Juni 2010)

kk

Meine ecke stell ich mal rein wenn ich vom einkaufen zurück bin... Bilder hab ich schon gemacht.... musste erstmal bissle aufräumen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Arosk (12. Juni 2010)

Xondor schrieb:


> Wenn du stattdessen einen 24" nehmen würdest, würdest du sicherlich weniger Strom brauchen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Na, 2x 24 Zoll brauchen mehr.


----------



## eMJay (12. Juni 2010)

So das ist unsere Zockecke




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Der linke Monitor wird nächsten Monat gegen einen 24" Samsung getauscht.


----------



## Sam_Fischer (12. Juni 2010)

Sind das Zwei einzelne Tische oder einer?


----------



## eMJay (12. Juni 2010)

Das ist IKEA 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 eigenbau konzept!

3 Schränke 3 Tischplatten ( schwarzbraun )
2 Billy regal Böden für die Schubladen ( Schwarzbraun )
1 Billy Hänge Regal... der Sollte eigentlich über den Drucker hängen.... so ist es aber besser


----------



## Smeal (12. Juni 2010)

Thore, was habt ihr da an den Mauspads? Also diese Fischdinger 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bloodletting (12. Juni 2010)

Smeal schrieb:


> Thore, was habt ihr da an den Mauspads? Also diese Fischdinger
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Handwärmer, glaub ich. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## eMJay (12. Juni 2010)

Das ist noch der überbleibsel vom Winter.... 
Die sind normal an USB angeschlossen und wärmen die Hand. 
So eine mini Heizung für die Hand. Das hab ich mal vor zwei Jahren bei www.usbgeek.com bestellt. 
Die Teile sind echt genial immer eine schöne warme Hand.


EDIT:

Hab das noch gefunden

http://www.usbgeek.com/prod_detail.php?prod_id=0755


----------



## Soramac (13. Juni 2010)

&#8470;1 schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



So wie es jeder verdient hat oder nicht? (:


----------



## Fuuton (13. Juni 2010)

Nachdem ich wieder zocke, hier meine 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



<3 mein Monitor..^^

mir fällt grad auf, dass mein tisch voll schief steht


----------



## Soramac (13. Juni 2010)

Fuuton schrieb:


> mir fällt grad auf, dass mein tisch voll schief steht



Allerdings 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Erz1 (13. Juni 2010)

Kriegt man da nicht son Krampf, wenn man vom Sessel so aufsehen muss? ;p
Erinnert mich an Kino erste Reihe. :b


----------



## Fuuton (13. Juni 2010)

Soramac schrieb:


> Allerdings
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Ist gerichtet 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Erz1 schrieb:


> Kriegt man da nicht son Krampf, wenn man vom Sessel so aufsehen muss? ;p
> Erinnert mich an Kino erste Reihe. :b



Bin ja noch jung....^^ 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Nene, also, ich finde es bequem..hatte zwar noch vor ner 1woche son Büro Stuhl ist aber nach knapp 4jahren in den Müll gewandert, ob ich mir ein neuen Kaufe weiss ich nicht


----------



## Qonix (16. Juni 2010)

So, heute kam mein neuer Fernseher.

Es ist ein LG 55LE8500 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Das heisst 55" was 140cm sind 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ist das Foto wo man am besten die Grösse abschätzen kann.


----------



## mastergamer (16. Juni 2010)

Qonix schrieb:


> So, heute kam mein neuer Fernseher.
> 
> Es ist ein LG 55LE8500
> 
> ...



Nett nett. : ) 
Aber wofür braucht' ein Fernseher Internetzugang? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Qonix (16. Juni 2010)

Weil man so einfach Youtube auf dem Fernseher und diverse andere Sachen gucken kann.


----------



## Klunker (16. Juni 2010)

Qonix du bist ne reiche sau oder? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Qonix (16. Juni 2010)

Nö, nur jemand der fleissig arbeitet, nicht raucht und säuft. (damit sparrt man verdammt viel Geld) Wäre ich reich wär er noch grösser. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## eMJay (17. Juni 2010)

Gwynny schrieb:


> *Unsere kleine feine PC- Ecke. Von Thore, Garwain und Gwynifar,
> den netten 70ern auf dem klasse Server Thrall.
> Mann gönnt sich ja sonst nichts...
> 
> ...






Thore-Thrall schrieb:


> So das ist unsere Zockecke
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Man sah das damals scheiße aus 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LiangZhou (17. Juni 2010)

Qonix schrieb:


> So, heute kam mein neuer Fernseher.
> 
> Es ist ein LG 55LE8500
> 
> ...





Wooooow....


*neidisch*


----------



## Laxera (19. Juni 2010)

lol (als kommentar zu: sah das damals scheiße aus, da ich letzt erst bei mir mal alte hardware gesichtet habe (alter rechner fehlte - hab ich schon lange vertickt (den der noch ging) den kaputten (nachfolgen von dem den ich vertickt habe) besitze ich noch) und gesehen habe wie schlimm das zeug aussah (kein wundern das man damals als PC spieler als "freak" galt, weil man sich vor so hässliches zeug setzte und stundenlang nur damit zugange war 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ^^

ich meine im ernst, bis mitte 2008 hatte ich einen 17er CRT (ne röhre halt) und wenn ich noch weiter zurück gehe dann hatte ich noch mit mäusen aus dem office bereich gezockt (hässliche weiße teile von microsoft) und nem cherry keyboard (schreckliches ding das - zum schreiben ok, aber zum spielen, naja, kein druckpunkt und - im nachhinein gesehen (bin jetzt meine G19 gewohnt) kein display und keine beleuchtung 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



naja jetzt sieht es ja anders aus - 2 monitore (24er LCD und 22er LCD)....G19 eben und ne Razer Copperhead und eine Razer Naga für RPGs 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



bild würd ich euch ja gerne schicken aber ich habe keine DIGICAM 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 (muss mir mal die meiner eltern leihen....)

mfg LAX
ps: zu dem mit dem LCD-Fernseher weiter oben: cool, aber doch iwi recht groß 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

....wobei das sicher toll ist (wenn man sich weit genug weg setzten kann 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## nummer5 (23. Juni 2010)

Fuuton schrieb:


> Nachdem ich wieder zocke, hier meine
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Das Wallpaper ist echt cool.. gibs das irgendwo zum leechen? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Cyrus_the_Virus (23. Juni 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



sorry für etwas schlechte quali. haben noch keine digikamera besorgt.


----------



## eMJay (23. Juni 2010)

nummer5 schrieb:


> Das Wallpaper ist echt cool.. gibs das irgendwo zum leechen?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Das ist bei Win 7 dabei


----------



## Fuuton (16. Juli 2010)

nummer5 schrieb:


> Das Wallpaper ist echt cool.. gibs das irgendwo zum leechen?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Jau, kann ihn dir auch Schicken, wennde kein Win7 hast


----------



## Medmius (19. Juli 2010)

So sieht es bei mir neuerdings aus. 
Weil die Kone manchmal den Doppelklick Fehler hat, habe ich noch meine alte Maus  angeschlossen.
Die Qualität ist nicht wirklich gut, weil meine Kamera ziemlich alt ist.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dracun (22. Juli 2010)

Meine Frau hat mir, während ich auf Arbeit war, ein paar nette & brauchbare Gimmicks an meinen Zogger Platz montiert.
Sehet selbst ... aja Dekoration ist auf meinem MIst gewachsen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Front mit Regalen



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Front ohne Regale



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Links mit Schränkchen für Bastelutensilien und Regal



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Schön ordentlich & gemütlich

Oben bei der CE von Splinter Cell liegt mein neues Headset, aber nur provisorisch, da wird noch en Haken hingemacht um des vernünftig auf zuhängen.
Demnächst kommt noch en Update mit den ganzen Konsolen dazu 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Greetz


----------



## LordofDemons (22. Juli 2010)

ich find den tsichbrunnen echt schön aber für sowas hät ichgar keinen platz aufm tisch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dracun (22. Juli 2010)

is sehr beruhigend ... wenn man dat ding dann auch hört und net nur das gequatsche im ts 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## MasterXoX (25. Juli 2010)

Hier mal meins xD



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tâwn123 (25. Juli 2010)

Mhm ,wenn ich wüsste , wie ich Fotos einfüge würd ich ein Bild machen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sam_Fischer (25. Juli 2010)

Z.b auf Pic Upload hoch laden und dann ihr verlinken


----------



## Dweencore (25. Juli 2010)

MasterXoX schrieb:


> Hier mal meins xD
> 
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Entweder ist das Bild schon älter oder du hast ne andere Zeitrechnung 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


(Neben der Schere^^)


----------



## MasterXoX (25. Juli 2010)

Schamy1 schrieb:


> Entweder ist das Bild schon älter oder du hast ne andere Zeitrechnung
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




Ach Quatsch dieser Dingens-Block ist nur uralt ^^


----------



## Dracun (29. Juli 2010)

Bilder diesmal in besserer Qualität

Front mit Regalen



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Front ohne Regale



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Links mit Schränkchen für Bastelutensilien und Regal



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Schön ordentlich & gemütlich
& die Konsolen




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






Das wars jetzt glaub ich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## JokerofDarkness (3. August 2010)

Im Schlafzimmer vom Bett aus:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Im Wohnzimmer entweder auf 50" Pana Plasma oder auf 1,80m Leinwand:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## pampam (3. August 2010)

Du hast in deinem Schlafzimmer ne PS3, und in deinem Wohnzimmer ne PS3 und ne XBox? Ganz praktisch, wenn man zu faul ist, zum Zocken ins Wohnzimmer zu gehen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## JokerofDarkness (3. August 2010)

pampam schrieb:


> Du hast in deinem Schlafzimmer ne PS3, und in deinem Wohnzimmer ne PS3 und ne XBox?


Genau - im Wohnzimmer steht aber zusätzlich noch eine Wii!


----------



## Kaldreth (4. August 2010)

Sieht nett aus! Lustig find ich auch die gilmore girls DVDs neben den Terminator Box 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.

Krass ist vor allem die Ausstattung im Schlafzimmer! so gut ist nicht mal mein Wohnzimmer ausgestattet!


----------



## JokerofDarkness (4. August 2010)

Kaldreth schrieb:


> Sieht nett aus!


Vielen Dank!


Kaldreth schrieb:


> Lustig find ich auch die gilmore girls DVDs neben den Terminator Box
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Die waren Beide zu groß für das Regal. Die Planung für meine erste selbstgebaute Vitrine ist aber schon abgeschlossen.


Kaldreth schrieb:


> Krass ist vor allem die Ausstattung im Schlafzimmer! so gut ist nicht mal mein Wohnzimmer ausgestattet!


Ähm ja - sorry!


----------



## Sam_Fischer (4. August 2010)

Ich kann auch von anderen seiten paar Fotos Klauen, und hier einstellen! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 oder willst du uns sagen das du Auftragskiller bist das du die das alles leisten kannst?


----------



## JokerofDarkness (4. August 2010)

Sam_Fischer schrieb:
			
		

> Ich kann auch von anderen seiten paar Fotos Klauen, und hier einstellen!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Also die Photos sind nicht geklaut, sondern tatsächlich meine eigenen. Klick doch einfach in die Sig und Du siehst es!
Um sich das leisten zu können muss man kein Auftragskiller sein, sondern einfach sein Hobby leben und Prioritäten setzen.


----------



## Kaldreth (5. August 2010)

JokerofDarkness schrieb:


> Also die Photos sind nicht geklaut, sondern tatsächlich meine eigenen. Klick doch einfach in die Sig und Du siehst es!
> Um sich das leisten zu können muss man kein Auftragskiller sein, sondern einfach sein Hobby leben und Prioritäten setzen.



Das seh ich allerdings auch so! Es wäre für mich finanziell auch kein Problem mir sowas leisten zu können! Da müsste ich nur an anderen Stellen Abstriche machen! Ich mein viel mehr als 8.000 € sind es denk ich nicht, die da drin stecken (kann die Boxen im Wohnzimmer nicht definieren). Aber dann hätte ich in meinem Fall halt keinen Audi A4 gekauft sondern einen Skoda Oktavia oder so... oder man hätte anders Urlaub gemacht. Außerdem hat er denke ich mal ja nicht alles auf einmal gekauft.


----------



## Potpotom (5. August 2010)

Sam_Fischer schrieb:


> Ich kann auch von anderen seiten paar Fotos Klauen, und hier einstellen!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Hmm... wenn es nicht so traurig wäre könnte man direkt lachen.

Es gibt tatsächlich Menschen die a) gutes Geld verdienen und es b) nicht versaufen oder dergleichen - scheint doch kein Gerücht zu sein. *g


----------



## Yadiz (5. August 2010)

Ach ja. Deine rote Wand find ich toll =)


----------



## Sam_Fischer (5. August 2010)

Kaldreth schrieb:


> Da müsste ich nur an anderen Stellen Abstriche machen! Ich mein viel mehr als 8.000 €


Sind garantiert mehr als 8.000€ genau das wegen finde es unglaubwürdig. 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

kann mir auch egal sein, wer gerne Fernsehen schaut. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Healor (5. August 2010)

Sam_Fischer schrieb:


> Sind garantiert mehr als 8.000&#8364; genau das wegen finde es unglaubwürdig.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Nicht jeder User hier ist ein minderjähriger oder volljähriger Schüler, Student oder Arbeitslos. Und selbst dann wäre es nicht ausgeschlossen. Du kennst die Person hinter dem Buffeduser nicht. Mit einem geregelten Einkommen ist das doch alles machbar. Die einen stecken ihr verdientes Geld in ihr Auto, andere in Reisen und andere wiederum in ihr Heimkino. Was ist daran unglaubwürdig. Du kennst die Person ja nicht...

Unglaubwürdig wäre es, wenn jemand einen Kinosaal postet oder ein Heimkino mit Blick auf einen Strand in Hawaii 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sam_Fischer (5. August 2010)

Mein Gott, hab doch gesagt "Mir egal"


----------



## Soramac (5. August 2010)

Zumal sind sowas Anschaffungen fuer das Leben. Das kauft man sich nicht alle paar Jahre neu.


----------



## Potpotom (6. August 2010)

Soramac schrieb:


> Zumal sind sowas Anschaffungen fuer das Leben. Das kauft man sich nicht alle paar Jahre neu.


Öhm... also eigentlich, doch! 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## JokerofDarkness (6. August 2010)

Yadiz schrieb:
			
		

> Ach ja. Deine rote Wand find ich toll =)


Die ist nicht mehr lange rot 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			
				Sam_Fischer schrieb:
			
		

> Sind garantiert mehr als 8.000&#8364; genau das wegen finde es unglaubwürdig.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


 Bisher hat die Technik beider Räume knapp 7000&#8364; gekostet. Wesentlich teurer waren da im Gesamten gesehen, die mittlerweile 400 Blu-ray`s und etwas über 1000DVDs. Diese beiden Bilder sollten nun aber als eindeutiger Beweis reichen:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*Jetzt erwarte ich eine angemessene Entschuldigung!*



			
				Soramac schrieb:
			
		

> Zumal sind sowas Anschaffungen fuer das Leben. Das kauft man sich nicht alle paar Jahre neu.


Ja das denkt meine Frau auch immer.



			
				Potpotom schrieb:
			
		

> Öhm... also eigentlich, doch!


Genau! Nächsten Monat kommt endlich die elektrische Dualmask Leinwand. Dann soll noch der AVR und der DVD Player getauscht werden und ....

.... es ist nie zu Ende 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sam_Fischer (6. August 2010)

Voll die Fake Bilder! hast es sicher mit Photoshop bearbeitet! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## JokerofDarkness (6. August 2010)

Sam_Fischer schrieb:
			
		

> Voll die Fake Bilder! hast es sicher mit Photoshop bearbeitet!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Ich frage mich gerade, ob ....:

1. ... Dein Intelekt wirklich so begrenzt ist?
2. ... Du ein unreifes kleines Kind bist?
3. ... Du einfach nur rumtrollen willst?
4. ... es alles zusammen ist?

Zusätzlich bist Du ja offensichtlich auch nicht gerade mit Anstand gesegnet worden, denn ansonsten wärst Du wenigstens zu einer Entschuldigung fähig. Daher werde ich meine Kommunikation Dir gegenüber wohl drastisch reduzieren.


----------



## Sam_Fischer (6. August 2010)

Ich frage mich gerade ob du Witz erkennst wenn du in siehst, darum hab ich auch "


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

" hinzugefügt um zu zeigen das ich es nicht ernste meine. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



EDIT: Oh es tut mir so leid.... ich hab mich gerade 10 mal für meine Sünden Gepeitscht. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## mastergamer (6. August 2010)

JokerodDarkness. Nicht nur' dein mächtiger Hund hat's in sich, sondern auch deine gesamte Wohnung. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Gibt von mir volle Punktzahl.


----------



## Dweencore (6. August 2010)

mastergamer schrieb:


> JokerodDarkness. Nicht nur' dein mächtiger Hund hat's in sich, sondern auch deine gesamte Wohnung.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Da stimm ich dir zu!


----------



## Thoor (6. August 2010)

Vorne:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Hinten:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und das wichtigste, mein Herzblut!




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sam_Fischer (6. August 2010)

Mikrowelle Gleich neben dem Schreibtisch. Oo


----------



## Thoor (6. August 2010)

Sam_Fischer schrieb:


> Mikrowelle Gleich neben dem Pc. Oo



Jap und wenn du dich achtest der kühlschrank ist unten dran ;D


----------



## Arosk (6. August 2010)

Selbe Maus + Tastatur wie ich. BTW Installier mal G15 Treiber :O


----------



## Thoor (6. August 2010)

Arosk schrieb:


> Selbe Maus + Tastatur wie ich. BTW Installier mal G15 Treiber :O



Bääääh warum soll ich =( ich brauch die tastatur grundsätzlich gar nicht xD hab ich mir gekauft und paar mal benützt, dann pc neu aufgesetzt und jetzt brauch ich keine extra tasten mehr 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



aber wo würds den geben?


----------



## Arosk (6. August 2010)

Thoor schrieb:


> Bääääh warum soll ich =( ich brauch die tastatur grundsätzlich gar nicht xD hab ich mir gekauft und paar mal benützt, dann pc neu aufgesetzt und jetzt brauch ich keine extra tasten mehr
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Der Treiber ist eher für das Display nützlich, Tasten benutz ich nur in WoW.

ftp://ftp.logitech.c.../keyboards/g15/

Lps200 je nach Betriebsystem auch 64 bit.


----------



## Jokxer (6. August 2010)

JokerofDarkness schrieb:


> Ich frage mich gerade, ob ....:
> 
> 1. ... Dein Intelekt wirklich so begrenzt ist?
> 2. ... Du ein unreifes kleines Kind bist?
> ...



HAHA das geilste was ich seit langen gelesen hab 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.


----------



## Shaxul (9. August 2010)

Sch****vergleiche sind schon was Feines!

Das 8.000-Euro-"Seht her, ich hab's ganz dicke"-Heimkino ist sicherlich ne feine Sache, jedoch find ich solche Einrichtungen meisten sehr steril, was auch hier zutrifft. 

Und Posts wie "Hier mal fünf Bilder von meinem neuen Fernseher", wo dann auch wirklich NUR das neue Gerät zu sehen ist, sind irgendwie langweilig - die Bilder von Zockerecken, die schön mit persönlichen Gegenständen eingerichtet sind, finde ich viel sympathischer.


edit: Achja und zum letzten Kommentar von JokerofDarkness
Komm mal bisschen runter, Sam_Fischer's Kommentar war ja wohl mit nem Smiley gekennzeichnet, der eindeutig die Ironie seines "Das ist geshoppt!"-Beitrags unterstreichen soll. Man muss nicht wegen jedem Spässchen bzw. jeder Reaktion auf seine hochgeladenen Fotos (die du ja zweifelsohne haben willst, sonst hätteste ja keine Fotos von deinem fancy Wohnzimmer gepostet) Leute so anfallen oder beleidigen.


----------



## JokerofDarkness (10. August 2010)

Ob Du ein aufgeräumtes Wohnzimmer als steril empfindest, ist natürlich Deine Meinung und das ist auch gut so. Ich bevorzuge so etwas in meinem sagen wir mal fortgeschrittenen Alter. Die hier rumgeisternden 8000€ habe ich nicht ins Spiel gebracht und selbstverständlich bin ich stolz auf meine Wohnkinos. Wieso auch nicht, hat mich sehr viel Mühe, Arbeit und Geld gekostet, dass genauso umzusetzen. Solche Posts wie Deinen finde ich eher fraglich. Da könnte man meinen, Du gönnst anderen Leuten die Auslebung ihres Hobbys nicht.


----------



## Soramac (10. August 2010)

Den ersten Gedanke den Vielen hier haben ist: Guck dir den mal an, was ein scheiss Angeber.

Es gibt Leute die haben nun mal so etwas als Hobby. Wo Andere wieder am Ihrem Auto rumschrauben und die neuste Felge drauf setzen.

Das bleibt jeder Person ueberlassen, wie er es fuer sich am schoensten findet und nicht wie es den anderen gefaellt.

Nur dann gibt es wieder viele, die es einem nicht goennen. Weswegen auch immer.


----------



## Kaldreth (10. August 2010)

JokerofDarkness schrieb:


> Ob Du ein aufgeräumtes Wohnzimmer als steril empfindest, ist natürlich Deine Meinung und das ist auch gut so. Ich bevorzuge so etwas in meinem sagen wir mal fortgeschrittenen Alter. Die hier rumgeisternden 8000&#8364; habe ich nicht ins Spiel gebracht und selbstverständlich bin ich stolz auf meine Wohnkinos. Wieso auch nicht, hat mich sehr viel Mühe, Arbeit und Geld gekostet, dass genauso umzusetzen. Solche Posts wie Deinen finde ich eher fraglich. Da könnte man meinen, Du gönnst anderen Leuten die Auslebung ihres Hobbys nicht.



Das mit den 8.000 &#8364; war ich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.

Ich finde die Fernsehecke und das Schlafzimmer toll! Und steril weiß ich nicht ich finde es super eingerichtet! Tolles TV Board und man sieht nicht ein Kabel. Ok die Farben im Wohnzimmer gefallen mir persönlich nicht so bei mir wäre wohl alles eher Nussbaum braun... aber ansonsten ist es doch gut! Und außerdem ist das seine Zockerecke...


----------



## buffedtwink (10. August 2010)

guten tag ich hätte mal nen frage die mit allen themen die ich hier sehe nix zu tun hat ^^ .. aber ich weiss nich wohin mit der frage:-( ..also spam ich mal kurz hier --> mein fraps nimmt nur 29sek. auf ,dann schaltet es sich wieder aus .. ne idee wie blöd ich bin ? ..oder wie ich länger als 29sek. aufnehmen kann?


----------



## Arosk (10. August 2010)

Also für Troll bist richtig schlecht, man macht aufjedenfall einen eigenen Thread auf.


----------



## Sam_Fischer (11. August 2010)

Wieder mal Updatet von mir... 





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Bitte verurteilt mich net wegen den Postern an den Wenden... die meisten Hängen dort schon lange. ^^


----------



## Lari (11. August 2010)

@ JokerofDarkness:
In Anbetracht der Dimension deines Subwoofers im Wohnzimmer und dessen Platzierung möchte ich dich darauf hinweisen, dass groß nicht unbedingt gut ist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Woofer in der Größe sind ausgelegt für Räume um die 100 qm, wenn die Qualität denn stimmt. Da hast du wohl das Geld falsch investiert 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Desweiteren auf anderen Fotos gesehen: Woofer gehören definitiv nicht auf den Tisch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## PiGrimar (11. August 2010)

JokerofDarkness schrieb:


> Die ist nicht mehr lange rot
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




Ich würd ja jetzt gerne "Poser" schreien, aber sowas ne'n ich mal eine eindrucksvolle gestaltung seines Umfeldes, *Daumen-Hoch* top.


----------



## Lari (12. August 2010)

Das hat imho nichts mit Posen zu tun. Jeder hat seine Hobbies, ich bin auch recht technophil, wenn auch nicht so ausgeprägt wie Joker 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Aber ich glaube dazu fehlt einfach nur das Geld 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Davatar (12. August 2010)

Lari schrieb:


> Das hat imho nichts mit Posen zu tun. Jeder hat seine Hobbies, ich bin auch recht technophil, wenn auch nicht so ausgeprägt wie Joker
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Joa, in diesem Thread soll man ja die Spielecke zeigen und er hat halt mehrere Spielecken, also auch mehrere zum zeigen. Würd bei mir nicht all mein Geld in meine Rundumdieweltreisen fliessen, würd ich mir wohl auch sowas aufbauen. Wobei wenn ich an meinen neuen PC denk... *kicher*
Ist doch nett wenn man ein paar Kontraste sieht hier. Die einen müssen sich halt mit ihrem alten 286er zufrieden geben, weil (noch) keine Kohle da ist und die andern haben bereits ihr Home-Cinema-Gaming-Centre, ist doch supi. Ausserdem sieht man so, was man alles aus seiner Zockerecke machen kann, wenn man will. Hab hier auch schon die eine oder andere Anregung gefunden, die ich mir ev früher oder später mal zulegen werd.


----------



## JokerofDarkness (12. August 2010)

Lari schrieb:
			
		

> In Anbetracht der Dimension deines Subwoofers im Wohnzimmer und dessen Platzierung möchte ich dich darauf hinweisen, dass groß nicht unbedingt gut ist
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Dann darf ich Dich darauf hinweisen, dass Du völlig falsch liegst. Beim Subwoofer geht es um die tiefste hörbare Grenzfrequenz. Die Darstellung tiefer Frequenzen erreicht man in der Regel nur über Volumen und brauchbare Endstufen. Wo ich Dir allerdings Recht geben muss, ist die unglückliche Aufstellung des 2ten Subs. Eine Endlösung ist nach dem Umbau in Sicht und dann werden beide Subs an ihrem finalen Arbeitsplatz stehen. 

Kommen wir nun auch gleich zum 2ten falschen Punkt:


			
				Lari schrieb:
			
		

> Woofer in der Größe sind ausgelegt für Räume um die 100 qm, wenn die Qualität denn stimmt. Da hast du wohl das Geld falsch investiert
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Der SW 12 ist für Hörräume bis max 50m² konzipiert. Nun heißt das nicht zwangsläufig, dass zwei Woofer dann für 100m² ausreichen. Mehr Subs bringen nicht zwangsläufig mehr Pegel, sondern mehr Präzision und dämmen bzw. eleminieren die Raummoden. Den saubersten Bass hätte man mit 4 Subs einem sogenannten *D*ouble *B*ass *A*rray, welches ich tatsächlich irgendwann mal in die Praxis umsetzen will.


			
				Lari schrieb:
			
		

> Desweiteren auf anderen Fotos gesehen: Woofer gehören definitiv nicht auf den Tisch
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Bei mir steht kein Sub auf dem Tisch, obwohl ich damit mal rumexperimentiert habe, weil User aus dem HiFi-Forum gute Erfahrungen damit gemacht haben. Ich hörte jedenfalls keinerlei Unterschied. Hängt auch hier natürlich mit den Raummoden zusammen. Bezüglich des Woofers auf dem Tisch, meinst Du aber nicht meinen Center oder?


----------



## JokerofDarkness (12. August 2010)

PiGrimar schrieb:
			
		

> Ich würd ja jetzt gerne "Poser" schreien, aber sowas ne'n ich mal eine eindrucksvolle gestaltung seines Umfeldes, *Daumen-Hoch* top.


Vielen Dank auch an die anderen User für die nette Resonanz!


----------



## Lari (12. August 2010)

JokerofDarkness schrieb:


> Dann darf ich Dich darauf hinweisen, dass Du völlig falsch liegst. Beim Subwoofer geht es um die tiefste hörbare Grenzfrequenz. Die Darstellung tiefer Frequenzen erreicht man in der Regel nur über Volumen und brauchbare Endstufen. Wo ich Dir allerdings Recht geben muss, ist die unglückliche Aufstellung des 2ten Subs. Eine Endlösung ist nach dem Umbau in Sicht und dann werden beide Subs an ihrem finalen Arbeitsplatz stehen.


Ich will dir keinesfalls in dein Werk reinpfuschen, nur kommt mir dein HomeCinema recht "klein" vor. Ich schätze mal auf 20 m², wenn es hochkommt. Ich glaube einfach, dass es für die Größe eine elegantere Lösung gibt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





> Der SW 12 ist für Hörräume bis max 50m² konzipiert. Nun heißt das nicht zwangsläufig, dass zwei Woofer dann für 100m² ausreichen. Mehr Subs bringen nicht zwangsläufig mehr Pegel, sondern mehr Präzision und dämmen bzw. eleminieren die Raummoden. Den saubersten Bass hätte man mit 4 Subs einem sogenannten *D*ouble *B*ass *A*rray, welches ich tatsächlich irgendwann mal in die Praxis umsetzen will.



Es sticht einfach ein wenig ins Auge, wenn man in so einem engen Raum so ein Monster stehen hat. Ich denke, dass ein http://www.nubert.de/index.php?action=product&id=36&category=81 da die bessere Wahl gewesen wäre.


> Bei mir steht kein Sub auf dem Tisch, obwohl ich damit mal rumexperimentiert habe, weil User aus dem HiFi-Forum gute Erfahrungen damit gemacht haben. Ich hörte jedenfalls keinerlei Unterschied. Hängt auch hier natürlich mit den Raummoden zusammen. Bezüglich des Woofers auf dem Tisch, meinst Du aber nicht meinen Center oder?



Damit meinte ich andere Bilder von anderen Usern. Da hab ich so kleine Brumm-Würfel auf Tischen stehen sehen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## JokerofDarkness (12. August 2010)

Lari schrieb:
			
		

> Ich will dir keinesfalls in dein Werk reinpfuschen, nur kommt mir dein HomeCinema recht "klein" vor. Ich schätze mal auf 20 m², wenn es hochkommt.


Du kennst nur den Frontbereich und schätzt anhand dessen den Raum? Auch nicht schlecht. Der Raum ist wesentlich größer als 20m². Nicht im Bild sind ein 1,80m massiver Esstisch inklusive 8 Stühlen, zwei große Bücherregale, ein Sideboard etc. ...



			
				Lari schrieb:
			
		

> Es sticht einfach ein wenig ins Auge, wenn man in so einem engen Raum so ein Monster stehen hat. Ich denke, dass ein http://www.nubert.de...=36&category=81 da die bessere Wahl gewesen wäre.


Der AW 1000 hat ähnliche Abmessungen wie der SW 12. Hast Du vielleicht übersehen, dass dort zwei SW12 übereinander stehen?


----------



## Lari (13. August 2010)

JokerofDarkness schrieb:


> Du kennst nur den Frontbereich und schätzt anhand dessen den Raum? Auch nicht schlecht. Der Raum ist wesentlich größer als 20m². Nicht im Bild sind ein 1,80m massiver Esstisch inklusive 8 Stühlen, zwei große Bücherregale, ein Sideboard etc. ...


Soweit ich weiß nimmt man die Positionen der Lautsprecher als Berechnungsgrundlage für den beschallten Raum, kann sein, dass ich mich irre.
Davon ausgehend, und geschätzten 3 Metern zwischen deinen Front-Speakern stehen deine Rear-Speaker weit mehr als 6 Meter von den Front-Speakern entfernt. Das glaube ich jetzt allerdings nicht, deswegen kam ich auf die 20m² 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





> Der AW 1000 hat ähnliche Abmessungen wie der SW 12. Hast Du vielleicht übersehen, dass dort zwei SW12 übereinander stehen?



Wie du sagtest ging es dir um tieffrequente Töne. Die Frage die ich mir gestellt habe: Gibt es nicht eine Lösung, die lediglich mit einem Chassis arbeitet, das gleiche leistet, dafür aber wesentlich dezenter aussieht. Der Woofer von Nubert zum Beispiel geht auch an die 20 Hertz-Grenze.
Und natürlich habe ich gesehen, dass dort zwei übereinander stehen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Denk dran, dass ist keine Belehrung, es geht eher in die Richtung Anregung, und ich lern ja vielleicht auch noch was draus, wenn ich mein Home-Cinema endlich mal in Angriff nehme ;D


----------



## JokerofDarkness (13. August 2010)

Lari schrieb:
			
		

> Soweit ich weiß nimmt man die Positionen der Lautsprecher als Berechnungsgrundlage für den beschallten Raum, kann sein, dass ich mich irre.
> Davon ausgehend, und geschätzten 3 Metern zwischen deinen Front-Speakern stehen deine Rear-Speaker weit mehr als 6 Meter von den Front-Speakern entfernt. Das glaube ich jetzt allerdings nicht, deswegen kam ich auf die 20m²
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Das ist auch absolut korrekt, wenn es um den zu *beschallenden* Raum geht, der Raum an sich kann doch und ist in diesem Fall auch größer. Ich habe quasi noch einen großen Essbereich mit integriert.



			
				Lari schrieb:
			
		

> Wie du sagtest ging es dir um tieffrequente Töne. Die Frage die ich mir gestellt habe: Gibt es nicht eine Lösung, die lediglich mit einem Chassis arbeitet, das gleiche leistet, dafür aber wesentlich dezenter aussieht. Der Woofer von Nubert zum Beispiel geht auch an die 20 Hertz-Grenze.


Bei einem durchdachten System sind mehrere Subs immer besser, als einer. Wie schon oben geschrieben, sind 4 das Optimum. Es ist fast unmöglich mit nur einem Sub so eine Präzision zu erreichen. Das liegt nämlich nicht am Sub, sondern an der Raumakustik und diese ist durch die Abmessungen des Raums vorgegeben. Je nach Raum treten unterschiedlich starke Raummoden auf, die je nach Standort des Subs mehr oder weniger angeregt werden. Um das einzugrenzen und dafür zu sorgen, dass der Bass sich gleichmäßig, nicht ortbar und überall im Raum gleichlaut anhört, bedarf es zumindest eines zweiten Subs. Am Besten natürlich nochmal das gleiche Modell.

Das ist ein sehr komplexes Thema und empfehle da bei Interesse mal dies zu lesen: DBA


----------



## Lari (13. August 2010)

Um es kurz anschaulich für mich zu betrachten:
Die Raummoden sind die Stellen im Raum, an denen es überproportional brummt, wenn ein Subwoofer sein Werk verrichtet, und die verschwinden quasi mit dieser Technik? Interessant.
Wäre es dann nicht in deinem Setup besser die zwei Woofer links und rechts an der Front getrennt aufzustellen? Aber da reicht der Platz momentan nicht, oder? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## JokerofDarkness (13. August 2010)

Ja eine andere Position sowohl im Front, als auch im Backbereich wäre wesentlich effektiver. Bin wie gesagt dabei und habe schon heute an meinem freien Tag mit dem Umräumen begonnen. Erstmal muss ich aber das neue Vitrinenregal fertig zimmern, damit ich die 800 DVDs endlich aus dem Sichtbereich des Wohnzimmers bekomme. Ich bin also dran.


----------



## JokerofDarkness (13. August 2010)

So nun sind die ersten Tests gelaufen und der Bass ist schon gewaltig. Hier ein paar Impressionen:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Wie man sehen kann, ist das rechte Regal weg, alles ist ein ganzes Stück nach links gerückt und beide Subs wurden in die Front integriert. Hab beim Steinmetz gleich noch zwei Granitplatten bestellt und dann werde ich weiter sehen.


----------



## mastergamer (13. August 2010)

Ist der DJ Paul van Dyk? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## JokerofDarkness (13. August 2010)

Nein es ist die DVD: Armin van Buuren - Armin only

So gerade die Granitplatten abgeholt:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## H2OTest (13. August 2010)

JokerofDarkness schrieb:


> Nein es ist die DVD: Armin van Buuren - Armin only



Armin van Buuren ist der Hammer!


----------



## painschkes (13. August 2010)

_Sehr sehr beeindruckend Joker , gefällt mir richtig gut :-)

Du sagtest was von 800 DVD´s - wieviele BluRays hast du denn? Hast du einige DVD´s gegen BR´s getauscht? (Natürlich nur da wo es sich lohnt)_


----------



## Arosk (13. August 2010)

Was für einen Beamer hast du aufgestellt?


----------



## painschkes (13. August 2010)

_Epson EH-TW3500 (sofern es aktuell ist)_


----------



## JokerofDarkness (13. August 2010)

painschkes schrieb:
			
		

> _Du sagtest was von 800 DVD´s - wieviele BluRays hast du denn? Hast du einige DVD´s gegen BR´s getauscht? (Natürlich nur da wo es sich lohnt)_


Mittlerweile habe ich von ehemals knapp 2000 Filmtiteln auf DVD nur noch ca. 1000 Stück. Dafür aber mittlerweile schon 412 BDs.



			
				painschkes schrieb:
			
		

> _Epson EH-TW3500 (sofern es aktuell ist)_


Jupp in der *L*ight* P*ower *E*dition damit man auch mal einen Film schauen kann, ohne komplett zu verdunkeln.


----------



## Lari (14. August 2010)

Fleissiges Kerlchen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Sieht doch direkt besser aus, und klanglich sollte es auch besser wirken 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lari (14. August 2010)

Dann will ich auch mal.
PC:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Fernseh und Zockerecke:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Ja, ich hab überall Kabelsalat 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Und Zimmer mit Dachschräge sind blöd, deswegen ists ein wenig gequetscht. Demnächst steht aber ein Umzug an, dann sollte das deutlich besser passen. Dann kommt auch eine vernünftige Heimkino-Anlage dazu, da fehlt im Moment schlicht der Platz 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## JokerofDarkness (14. August 2010)

Die Erfahrung der letzten Jahre hat mir gezeigt, dass die größten Kritiker ihre guten Tipps und Ratschläge oftmals selbst nicht beherzigen. Tja so auch hier würde ich mal sagen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lari (14. August 2010)

JokerofDarkness schrieb:


> Die Erfahrung der letzten Jahre hat mir gezeigt, dass die größten Kritiker ihre guten Tipps und Ratschläge oftmals selbst nicht beherzigen. Tja so auch hier würde ich mal sagen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Es geht momentan nicht anders 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Ende des Jahres wirds anders aussehen, versprochen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Erz1 (14. August 2010)

Schön 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Nur ist die Seite auf dem LG-Monitor. Nanana. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Viper117 (15. August 2010)

Dann zeig ich auch mal mein reich her ^^

Allgemeine Zock- und Arbeitsecke:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



For the Horde!



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Der Rest vom Zimmer mit Glotze und Schreibtisch



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## JokerofDarkness (15. August 2010)

Ich hätte einen extrem guten Tipp zwecks Optimierung den ich meinen Kindern auch immer gebe: *Räum sofort Deinen Saustall auf! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

*


----------



## Viper117 (15. August 2010)

JokerofDarkness schrieb:


> Ich hätte einen extrem guten Tipp zwecks Optimierung den ich meinen Kindern auch immer gebe: *Räum sofort Deinen Saustall auf!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Wollt ich morgen machen ^^ Montags is eh immer putzen angesagt, ich hatte aber irgendwie grad schon bock die Bilder zu machen ^^


----------



## Gauloises24 (15. August 2010)

Argh, alles voll mit Kruscht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Erz1 (15. August 2010)

Der Schreibtisch wäre mi 10x. Mal zu klein, bzw. so wie er jetzt aussieht. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Viper117 (15. August 2010)

Als ob es jetzt sooooo schlimm aussieht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sam_Fischer (15. August 2010)

das deine Xbox kein "ROD" bekommt erstaunt mich aber jetzt^^


----------



## Viper117 (15. August 2010)

Sam_Fischer schrieb:


> das deine Xbox kein "ROD" bekommt erstaunt mich aber jetzt^^



Ich wunder mich ehrlich gesagt darüber aber es is immernoch meine erste vom Release damals xDDD


----------



## Shaxul (16. August 2010)

Viper117 schrieb:


> For the Horde!
> 
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Da hat wohl jemand den Thread gewonnen, Glückwunsch! Sieht hammermäßig geil aus 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## eMJay (16. August 2010)

Wenn man die Nasen ignoriert evtl.


----------



## Yodaku (16. August 2010)

Thore-Thrall schrieb:


> Wenn man die Nasen ignoriert evtl.



Ich denke mal das ist gewollt (kommt mir zumindest so vor) 
...und wenn en Orc das halt mal schnell mit dem Blut seines Feindes i-wo hinschmiert siehts auch net immer so schön sauber aus 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Naja aber ich würd sowas trotzdem net an die Wand malen.


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Viper117 (16. August 2010)

Die Nasen sind gewollt, genau so wie das leichte durschimmern von der schwarzen Wand


----------



## Dracun (16. August 2010)

würde ich jetzt auch so behaupten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 : D

aber im ernst ... bei der würde ne putzfrau auch nie arm werden wa 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



und @ JokerofDarkness ich dürfte dich nie besuchen ... danach wäre dein Boden nass und sabberig 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



absolut genial ... leider a) kein geld & b) zu kleinen sohnemann für so was 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



gefällt mir


----------



## Kaldreth (16. August 2010)

JokerofDarkness schrieb:


> Ich hätte einen extrem guten Tipp zwecks Optimierung den ich meinen Kindern auch immer gebe: *Räum sofort Deinen Saustall auf!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Ich hätte auch noch einen Tipp für dich Viper! Wenn du an der Wand einen Spiegel streichst, dann kleb ihn sauber ab und streich danach die Innenseite des Klebebandes einmal mit weißer Farbe über und lass es trocknen. Dann kannst du einfach mit schwarz drüber streichen und es läuft keine Farbe unter das Klebeband und man hat komplett scharfe Linien auch auf Raufaser!


----------



## Erz1 (20. August 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Oberer ist zum zocken, der Laptop wird etwa von meiner Mum genutzt und wenn nicht, surfe ich damit rum oder er läuft, wenn ich (mal wieder) Dateien darauf lade. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



btw. Es ist ein und dasselbe Zimmer. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Crucial² (24. August 2010)

Bisschen schlechte Qualität! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Soramac (24. August 2010)

Glaube da hat jemand lange Haare.


----------



## Erz1 (24. August 2010)

Jain. Ist nicht meine. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Und sooo lange Haare habe ich nicht ;D


----------



## JokerofDarkness (27. August 2010)

Ich habe mir mal erlaubt alle wesentlichen Punkte meines Wohnkinoumbaus kurz und prägnant in einem einzigen Blogeintrag zusammenzufügen. Dies kann man hier nachlesen!

Ansonsten wurde soeben meine 2m breite Tension Leinwand verschickt ... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## painschkes (27. August 2010)

_Bitte Foto(s) wenn sie da ist.. °_°_


----------



## JokerofDarkness (28. August 2010)

painschkes schrieb:
			
		

> _Bitte Foto(s) wenn sie da ist.. °_°_


Aber erst wenn sie hängt und da muss ich bei 20kg Gewicht erstmal warten bis ein Kumpel Zeit hat. Die Leinwand an sich sieht so aus:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## painschkes (28. August 2010)

_Schönes Ding ;-)

Die "Fäden/Streben" an der Seite sind zum spannen bzw. festschnallen?_


----------



## JokerofDarkness (28. August 2010)

Das ist die sogenannte Tension und die sorgt dafür, dass die Leinwand 100% plan bleibt.


----------



## JokerofDarkness (29. August 2010)

Ein paar Appetithäppchen der Sammlung:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich habe mir mal erlaubt die letzten Jahre meiner Sammlung in einem Blogeintrag zusammenzufügen.
Dies kann man wie gewohnt hier nachlesen!


----------



## painschkes (29. August 2010)

_Sehr geil..auch die Anfänge schon..gefällt mir richtig gut.. :-)_


----------



## eMJay (29. August 2010)

Sry aber die menge an DVD und BD ist echt schon leicht bis mittel krank.


----------



## painschkes (29. August 2010)

_Was ist denn daran krank? Wenn ich das Geld hätte würd ich das genauso machen..das ist einfach ein mit Leidenschaft ausgelebtes & gut gepflegtes bzw. stark ausgeübtes Hobby..er steckt sein Geld in Filme und andere in ihr Auto (explizit meine ich jetzt das extrem-schwachsinns-übertriebene Tunen - was ich dann wiederum nicht verstehe)..

Aber gut..hat ja jeder seine Meinung (will dir meine auch garnicht aufdrängen)_


----------



## eMJay (29. August 2010)

Wie oft schaut man sich eine DVD an? 2-mal 3-mal vllt auch 5-mal...Man kann sich mal eine DVD kaufen oder die man gern hätte. Man kann auch sammeln aber nur Filme die man echt gut findet aber nicht eine ganze private Videothek. Damit man was davon hat muss man ja Tag und Nacht vor der Glotze sitzen.....


Was ich damit sagen will... da gibt es Sachen die echt sinnvoller sind.... als einen Haufen DVD und BD die im Schrank stehen und verstauben... und wenn man das trotzdem richtig und gut findet dann ist es meiner Meinung etwas Krank.


----------



## painschkes (29. August 2010)

_Wie gesagt..gibt da unterschiedliche Meinungen - ich hab lieber jeden Film den ich mal geschaut hab wieder griffbereit falls mich die Lust überkommt..ausserdem muss man nicht Tag und Nacht vor der Glotze sitzen..man hat den Film einfach da um ihn sich anzuschauen wenn man die Zeit dafür hat..

Aber wie gesagt..2 unterschiedliche Meinungen und gut ist´s :-)_


----------



## eMJay (29. August 2010)

Ja aber nicht die Menge an Filmen.....


----------



## painschkes (29. August 2010)

_Wieso nicht? Die Sammeln sich doch mit der Zeit an..er hat sich ja keine 400+ BR´s an einem Tag gekauft..somit ist es doch nicht schlimm...?

Aber wie gesagt..ist ja gut jetzt :-)_


----------



## JokerofDarkness (29. August 2010)

Thore-Thrall schrieb:
			
		

> Wie oft schaut man sich eine DVD an? 2-mal 3-mal vllt auch 5-mal...Man kann sich mal eine DVD kaufen oder die man gern hätte. Man kann auch sammeln aber nur Filme die man echt gut findet aber nicht eine ganze private Videothek. Damit man was davon hat muss man ja Tag und Nacht vor der Glotze sitzen.....


Geschmäcker sind verschieden und mein Geschmack ist breit gefächert. Hinzu kommen die Sachen für meine Frau und der Kinder. Da kommt über die Jahre schon was zusammen, ohne das man ständig vor der Glotze sitzen muss. Ist bei meinen Arbeitszeiten auch gar nicht drin.

Und nun kommen wir mal zum Sinn wieso ich Medien kaufe und nicht leihe. Die Antwort ist ganz einfach - kaufen ist für mich billiger. Wenn ich jeden Film nur 2 - 3x im Leben schaue, dann sind das gut und gerne zwischen 4,50 - 9€ Leihgebühr. Holen müsste ich die Teile auch noch. Je nach Fahrzeug könnte das bei 25km einfache Fahrt ziemlich teuer werden. Die Zeit ist da noch gar nicht mit drin und ich verdiene mein Geld als Freelancer in der Wirtschaft, sprich ich werde für jede Minute meiner Arbeitszeit bezahlt. Somit sind Videotheken für mich bedeutend teurer. 



			
				Thore-Thrall schrieb:
			
		

> Was ich damit sagen will... da gibt es Sachen die echt sinnvoller sind.... als einen Haufen DVD und BD die im Schrank stehen und verstauben... und wenn man das trotzdem richtig und gut findet dann ist es meiner Meinung etwas Krank.


Ein sinnvolles Hobby ist das nicht, dass stimmt. Müssen Hobbys denn sinnvoll sein? Das Ausleben eines Hobbys finde ich auch nicht krank, aber sowas ist ja Ansichtssache.


----------



## Kaldreth (30. August 2010)

Total klasse!! Toller Blog! Ich sehe gerade wir hatten mal den gleichen Fernseher 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 den Panasonic ich hab ihn allerdings nur in 42". Krass find ich das TV Reck bei deinen Eltern! Wünschte ich könnte sowas auch! Als meine Freundin und ich damals zusammen gezogen sind haben wir uns dumm und dusselig nach nem schönen TV Reck gesucht. Aber entweder die waren total hässlich oder schweine teuer (oder beides). Ich wollte unbedingt eins in Holz, ich mag das mit Glas überhaupt nicht. 

Naja im Moment steht dort als TV Reck nen 2x4 Kästen Expedit Regal womit ich natürlich überhaupt nicht zufrieden bin! Aber erstmal als Notlösung herhalten muss!


----------



## Carcharoth (31. August 2010)

So viel ist das garnich für nen Filmfreak.
Wir haben daheim auch 2 Regalreihen voller DVDs und keiner von uns istn grosser Filmfan der sich alles mögliche kauft.
Das häuft sich mit der Zeit halt so an.


----------



## asmolol (5. September 2010)

wieso hat jeder 2 monitore? *schnief*
hab nur einen, und die alte röhre wollt ich ungern zu meinem flachbild hinstellen^^


----------



## qqqqq942 (6. September 2010)

Alles solche gamer - Ich geb mich wenigstens mit einem Bildschirm und einer einfachen PS/2 Tastatur zufrieden (Ich weiß, die meisten kannen den alten IBM-Standard PS/2 nicht mehr...)


----------



## Soramac (6. September 2010)

Jetzt mach mal nicht so auf cool.

Moechte dich mal sehen mit 500 DPI bei Bad Company II


----------



## bkeleanor (7. September 2010)

2 Bildschirme werden überbewertet. hatte ich auch mal, den 2. aber so gut wie nie benutzt. wenn das game so langweilig ist das neben her noch nen film laufen muss...dann wirds höchste zeit für ein neues game :-)

ausserdem kommts beim Bildschirm auf die grösse an ...nicht die menge


----------



## NexxLoL (9. September 2010)

Soramac schrieb:


> Jetzt mach mal nicht so auf cool.
> 
> Moechte dich mal sehen mit 500 DPI bei Bad Company II



Hey, ich besitze zwar kein BFBC2, jedoch spiele ich meistens CSS mit 500 DPI.....nicht weil ich eine Holzmaus habe, sondern einfach weil ich es mit einem langsamen Mausprofil besser kann ^^ Im Allgemeinen stelle ich meine Maus nie über 1000 DPI, 900 ist da das Maximum.....


----------



## Crucial² (9. September 2010)

Bilder pls. Siehe Threadtitel 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Mein neues kommt übrigens die Tage 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## NexxLoL (9. September 2010)

Crucial² schrieb:


> Bilder pls. Siehe Threadtitel
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Entschuldige, ich habs ganz vergessen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Hatte leider gerade keine Kamera zur Hand, darum gibts nur ein Handybild. Ach ja, nächte Woche bekomme ich einen größeren Schreibtisch... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Crucial² (10. September 2010)

Kriegst du da keine Halswirbel-Schmerzen wenn du ständig so nach Rechts Schauen musst? :-O


----------



## Soramac (11. September 2010)

Crucial² schrieb:


> Kriegst du da keine Halswirbel-Schmerzen wenn du ständig so nach Rechts Schauen musst? :-O



Was man schon hat, hat man.


----------



## JokerofDarkness (13. September 2010)

Ich hoffe es passt hier rein:

Hab gestern Abend noch sämtliche DVDs aus dem Sichtbereich des Wohnzimmers in das Billy Regal im Schlafzimmer geräumt, nachdem ich das BD Regal fertig hatte:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und das Regal welches hauptsächlich für BDs genutzt wird:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shadlight (14. September 2010)

Ich glaube eher deine Höhle ist mit Aldipaletten Tapeziert, kleiner Flamer


----------



## Shadlight (14. September 2010)

O_o


----------



## Soramac (14. September 2010)

Tjo, da hat  heut Morgen jemand  seine warme Milch nicht bekommen und muss nun etwas Dampf hier im Forum ablassen. Herrlich.


----------



## Shadlight (14. September 2010)

Kann mit'm iPhone leider net Reporten...


----------



## Shadlight (14. September 2010)

Hmm jedem das seine, wenn er Apple mag und Geld hat warum nicht? Muss jeder selber wissen du Vogel.


----------



## Independent (14. September 2010)

Lass dich nicht volllabern JokerOfDarkness. Deine Hardware ist sehr beeindruckend und du bekommst von mir fürs Design des Heimkinos 10/10:>

Es sieht halt vorallem professionell aus was er sich da zusammengezimmert hat.   -Nich so ein häßlicher Kabelsalat mit bunten Farben und verrauchten Tastaturen, wo noch die Asche an den FHM-Postern hängt, wie bei den anderen 90% der Leute die hier Pics gepostet haben*g*

Es gibt halt auch Leute, die gut verdienen. Und da das Geld ja irgendwo hin muss...warum nicht in die Wirtschaft und damit an die Arbeitnehmer*g*


----------



## Crucial² (14. September 2010)

Sieht echt richtig nice gemacht aus! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Bin bisschen eifersüchtig 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



@Shadlight: Komm einfach klar in deiner Welt.


----------



## eMJay (14. September 2010)

Shadlight schrieb:


> Kann mit'm iPhone leider net Reporten...


Rum flamen aber nicht wissen wie man mit dem iPhone reported....


----------



## Soramac (14. September 2010)

Thore-Thrall schrieb:


> Rum flamen aber nicht wissen wie man mit dem iPhone reported....




weil es im mobile Theme nicht funktioniert?


----------



## Shadlight (14. September 2010)

Ich habe außerdem nicht geflamet. Aber Hauptsache schreiben Komm mal klar in deinem Leben. Die Aussagen von mir gallten einem Ordinärem spamer der die Nacht geflamet hat. Aber Hauptsache mal was geschrieben.

Edith: Meine Sache stehen noch da, aber die vom Flamer nicht. Ich meinte weder Joker noch Sora.


----------



## eMJay (14. September 2010)

Soramac schrieb:


> weil es im mobile Theme nicht funktioniert?



Man kann es aber umschallten......



> ch habe außerdem nicht geflamet. Aber Hauptsache schreiben Komm mal klar in deinem Leben. Die Aussagen von mir gallten einem Ordinärem spamer der die Nacht geflamet hat. Aber Hauptsache mal was geschrieben.
> 
> Edith: Meine Sache stehen noch da, aber die vom Flamer nicht. Ich meinte weder Joker noch Sora.



das kann man jetzt nicht mehr riechen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Soramac (14. September 2010)

Thore-Thrall schrieb:


> Man kann es aber umschallten......



Tjo, dann bist du mit deinem Datenvolumen im Monat schon nach 2 Aufrufen aufgebraucht. Viel Spass dabei. Außer man hat genug Geld.


----------



## Independent (14. September 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Zack Bumm, grad`aufgeräumt die Bude.


----------



## Firun (14. September 2010)

*Wo spielst du? Hier könnt Ihr Eure PC-Spieleecke zeigen und kommentieren * 

Siehe die letzten Seiten;

Das heisst aber nicht, zeigt eure DvD Sammlung, neue Fernseher, Kühlschränke, Mikrowellen, Haarföhne, Heimkino Anlagen, Staubsauger mit Autoradios und haste nicht gesehen, *bitte bleibt beim Thema* danke  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## eMJay (14. September 2010)

Soramac schrieb:


> Tjo, dann bist du mit deinem Datenvolumen im Monat schon nach 2 Aufrufen aufgebraucht. Viel Spass dabei. Außer man hat genug Geld.



Sry aber ich weis nicht ob das in USA so ist aber hier hat man nicht 20MB Datenvolumen im Monat. 

Und jetzt postet eure Zockerecken.... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lari (14. September 2010)

Independent schrieb:


> Zack Bumm, grad`aufgeräumt die Bude.



Zwei Bildschirme, Proll 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Soramac (14. September 2010)

Thore-Thrall schrieb:


> Sry aber ich weis nicht ob das in USA so ist aber hier hat man nicht 20MB Datenvolumen im Monat.



Da hast du etwas falsch im Kopf. 20MB Datenvolumen ist ja mal gar nichts. Meinst 200MB und so viel hab Ich auch, aber wenn man jeden Tag online ist, geht das schnell weg.


----------



## eMJay (15. September 2010)

Wenn du alles todernst verstehst dann kann ich dir auch nicht helfen. Das oben war genau so ein Scherz bzw. sarkastisch gemeint wie auch andere posts von mir bei denen du meintest die zu kommentieren und dabei es wie schon gesagt zu ernst zu nehmen. Und ja da steht mit Absicht 20mb falls du es immer noch nicht gecheckt hast. Es war eine Anspielung auf deine 2 aufrufe des buffed-forum. Da die Buffed-Seite ja auch 10mb pro Aufruf braucht. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Nach deiner rechnung dann 100mb wenn man es ernst nehmen würde. Wollte erstmal 2mb schreiben damit es realistisch bleibt....

Und mich juckt es überhaupt nicht ob du mit deinem datenvolumen zurecht kommst oder nicht. Es ging darum dass man es kurz umstellen kann um genau diese Funktion zu nutzen.  Du musst es ja nicht machen genau so wie es nicht um dich ging.

Und mache mir den Gefallen und stell mich bei dir auf Ignor damit wir solche Diskussionen in zukuft lassen. Da von meiner Seite entstehen die nicht und ich immer wieder gerne über dich und deinen Müll den du teilweise postest lache. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 wie z.B. Dein mimimimi Thred wo es gefallen ist: "ich dacht wir wären sowas wie eine große Familie" 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 oder sowas in der Art.


So Ende und back to Thred....ich habe alles dazu gesagt und es wird von mir zudem Thema nichts mehr kommen.


----------



## Dracun (15. September 2010)

Firun schrieb:


> *Wo spielst du? Hier könnt Ihr Eure PC-Spieleecke zeigen und kommentieren *
> 
> Siehe die letzten Seiten;
> 
> ...


Wenn die 2 Sachen aber zum Zoggerbereich gehören? Und beschwert hat sich doch bis dato keiner wegen JoD's wunderschöne Ecken 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Und das was ich kursiv markiert hab, hat doch keener gepostet 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Firun du kleiner Schmunzelhase


----------



## Shaxul (15. September 2010)

Ich finde die Ecke von Independent ein bisschen steril, aber der Garten ist toll vorm Fenster!


----------



## Xondor (15. September 2010)

Independent schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hübsch, und schöner roter Baum!


----------



## Cribmaster (24. September 2010)

Cribmaster schrieb:


> xD wie geil ^^
> 
> 
> hier mal meine (zock) PC ecke (Bild 1)
> ...



OK ich hab mein HP-Mania mal wieder aufgerüstet....verurteilt mich nicht ...ich liebe es einfach 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## JokerofDarkness (25. September 2010)

Firun schrieb:
			
		

> *Wo spielst du?*



*Genau hier, wie man jetzt eindeutig sehen kann: *

So die Leinwand hängt und der Denon DVD 3910 musste einem Denon DVD 2930 weichen. Jetzt muss nur noch die Tapete ab und die Leinwand verkleidet werden .... 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grüne Brille (25. September 2010)

Was kann man da sagen, ausser: Daumen hoch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Sieht bombastisch aber nicht überladen aus, sehr schön 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dracun (26. September 2010)

Willst du net mein Freund sein JoD 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




*sabber*

Nein mal im Ernst 1000/10 beste was man bis jetzt hier gesehen hat wirklich


----------



## Kaldreth (28. September 2010)

@ cribmaster

wozu braucht man 3 Bildschirme? Ist nicht böse oder als flame gemeint, mich würde es wirklich interessieren! Ich bekomm am Freitag für nen 10er meinen alten 19" ausm Büro und eigentlich weiß ich gar nicht wofür ich den gebrauchen könnte außer eventuell neben dem zocken auf dem anderen Bildschirm zu surfen ohne aus dem Spiel zu gehen, was aber auch sehr schnell geschieht. Also frag ich mich dann wirklich wozu braucht man dann sogar 3 und dann so große Dinger? Oder ist das auch dein Arbeitsplatz???


----------



## Talco (28. September 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Meiner 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Thoor (28. September 2010)

Talco schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Du zockst auf der Arbeit o.O


----------



## Talco (28. September 2010)

ich wohne auf der arbeit =) selbstständiger Informatiker halt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Cribmaster (29. September 2010)

Kaldreth schrieb:


> @ cribmaster
> 
> wozu braucht man 3 Bildschirme? Ist nicht böse oder als flame gemeint, mich würde es wirklich interessieren! Ich bekomm am Freitag für nen 10er meinen alten 19" ausm Büro und eigentlich weiß ich gar nicht wofür ich den gebrauchen könnte außer eventuell neben dem zocken auf dem anderen Bildschirm zu surfen ohne aus dem Spiel zu gehen, was aber auch sehr schnell geschieht. Also frag ich mich dann wirklich wozu braucht man dann sogar 3 und dann so große Dinger? Oder ist das auch dein Arbeitsplatz???



Keine Sorge, die Frage sit berechtigt ;-)

Zum einen arbeite ich auch von Zuhause öfter mal (z.B. Wochenend Bereitschaften) Dann habe ich auf einem Monitor die Aufschaltung ins Firmennetz und auf den anderen beiden die normalen privaten sachen. 2 Stück müssen es auch imemr zwingend sein da bin ich einfach dran gewohnt. (Auf der Arbeit ist meine Taskleiste dreistöckig oO)

Aber auch Privat nutzue ich alle drei, und zwar in der mitte läuft meist ein Game, links ICQ, Winamp und ein paar Diagnose tools (Temaparutern etc.) und rechts noch ne Website. 

Glaub mir, wenn du sie hast dann weißt du auch etwas damit anzufangen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich gebe aber zu dass die eig. Kaufentscheidung aus enthusiasmus entstand...ich bin ein Technik freak :-D
Der Preis für den 27" war einfach unschlagbar :-)


----------



## Kaldreth (29. September 2010)

Vielen Dank für deine Antwort Cribmaster! Wahrscheinlich fällt das unter die gleiche Kategorie "wenn man es einmal hat kann man nicht mehr ohne". Ich bin mal gespannt, wie sehr ich mich dran gewöhne. Ich hab mir gedacht für nen 10er nen nichtmal 2 Jahre alten, guten 19" Monitor machste notfalls haste einen als Reserve.

Naja ich hoffe nicht, dass es später so ist wie mit meiner Spülmaschine! Ich kann mir ein Leben ohne sie nicht mehr vorstellen!


----------



## Soramac (30. September 2010)

Talco schrieb:


> ich wohne auf der arbeit =) selbstständiger Informatiker halt
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Da kenn ich auch noch so paar andere Helden.


----------



## Legendary (30. September 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





  


PS: Ganz aktuell, hier flame ich euch immer :>


----------



## JokerofDarkness (30. September 2010)

Sieht gut aus inkl. Deiner Freundin  - aber steht der Center nicht im Bild?


----------



## Legendary (1. Oktober 2010)

JokerofDarkness schrieb:


> Sieht gut aus inkl. Deiner Freundin  - aber steht der Center nicht im Bild?



Hihi, danke.   


Ne ne, hab bloß so fotografiert, als würde es so aussehen. Ich sitz hoch genug um drüber zu sehen, steht ausserdem ca. 10cm vorm Monitor, ansonsten würde er die Sicht versperren das stimmt. Achja das Audiosystem ist btw von Teufel, kann ich jedem nur wärmstens empfehlen. <3


----------



## Sigmea (3. Oktober 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ist nichts besonderes, wenn ich mir hier die anderen Gaming-Bereiche anschaue... 

Ich bin außerdem gerade erst in eine WG gezogen und habe alles erst einmal provisorisch eingerichtet. Wohne noch keine 3 Tage hier.

Was mich stört ist diese Tür und nein, die geht nicht auf. Sie führt zum Mitbewohner. Zugeschlossen und Schlüssel vernichtet.


----------



## Cribmaster (5. Oktober 2010)

Sigmea schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Gefällt mir iwie  - Schlicht und ordentlich
Was sind das für Lautsprecher, aktiv oder passiv?

Gruß


----------



## Maltesa (5. Oktober 2010)

Ich glaube mal das es Heco Victa sind (passiv), die an den Verstärker auf der Rechten Seite angeschlossen sind.


----------



## fightfever (6. Oktober 2010)

So sieht meine Spielecke aus, Macbook ist zwar keine Spielmaschine, aber für Gröbste reicht es


----------



## Soramac (6. Oktober 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ellesmere (7. Oktober 2010)

Sry, wenn ich das schreibe áber hast Du deinen Platz auf dem Flur ? Sieht aus, wie der Eingangsbereich bei meinen Eltern oO

Ansonsten sehr übersichtlich.


----------



## MasterXoX (7. Oktober 2010)

Du hastn iPad?


----------



## Legendary (7. Oktober 2010)

MasterXoX schrieb:


> Du hastn iPad?



Der hat alles von Apfel, hauptsache teuer. <3

Mit 15 hat man das Geld ja auch zum scheißen. :>


----------



## pampam (7. Oktober 2010)

AÖ-Ravenation schrieb:


> Der hat alles von Apfel, hauptsache teuer. <3
> 
> Mit 15 hat man das Geld ja auch zum scheißen. :>



Welcher 15 jährige kann sich von seinen 20€ Taschengeld im Monat den kein Macbook leisten?


----------



## Legendary (7. Oktober 2010)

pampam schrieb:


> Welcher 15 jährige kann sich von seinen 20€ Taschengeld im Monat den kein Macbook leisten?


----------



## Sigmea (7. Oktober 2010)

Cribmaster schrieb:


> Gefällt mir iwie  - Schlicht und ordentlich
> Was sind das für Lautsprecher, aktiv oder passiv?
> 
> Gruß


Der Poster unter dir hat Recht. Sind passive Heco Victa. Für den Anfang sehr zu empfehlen.


----------



## painschkes (8. Oktober 2010)

_Schön wenn der Neid aus einem spricht , nich?

...._


----------



## Crucial² (8. Oktober 2010)

Gott Ravenation, bist du Peinlich. 

@Sora: Nice! Dicke Eifersucht wegen dem iPad


----------



## Legendary (8. Oktober 2010)

Crucial² schrieb:


> Gott Ravenation, bist du Peinlich.


Warum sollte ich? Weil ich nicht jedes Produkt kaufe auf dem ein Apfel aufgedruckt ist? Ja, dann bekenne ich mich der Peinlichkeit!


Erst die göttlichen Antennenprobleme und jetzt das: http://winfuture.de/news,58659.html Dann mal GZ zu dem ganz offen gesagt perfekten Qualitätsdenken dieser Firma. Aber der Apfelkunde verzeiht ja jedes noch so große Problem.  Das meine Perle mit ihrem 3GS nur über irgendwelche Apps und iTunes neue Klingeltöne auf ihr 3GS laden kann find ich gerline geagt derbe peinlich. Das geht bei meinem Samsung S8000 nämlich ganz simpel wie bei jedem "normalen" Smartphone. :> Das ist nur ein Punkt, bei dem ich teilweise den Kopf schütteln muss. Mac Books für 2000&#8364;+...naja ok ich kauf mir lieber nen 600 Euro Notebook, dazu ne neue Spiegelreflex und mach nen schönen Urlaub. Aber jeder setzt seine Prioritäten eben anders.


----------



## Legendary (8. Oktober 2010)

Doppelpost ftw!


----------



## Thoor (8. Oktober 2010)

MasterXoX schrieb:


> Du hastn iPad?



Tut mir leid aber ipad ist da smit abstand sinnloseste was ich je gesehen habe o.O


----------



## MasterXoX (8. Oktober 2010)

Thoor schrieb:


> Tut mir leid aber ipad ist da smit abstand sinnloseste was ich je gesehen habe o.O




totales /sign ^^




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## skyline930 (8. Oktober 2010)

MasterXoX schrieb:


> totales /sign ^^



Totales /sign des totalen /signs.


----------



## EspCap (8. Oktober 2010)

Thoor schrieb:


> Tut mir leid aber ipad ist da smit abstand sinnloseste was ich je gesehen habe o.O



Sowas können nur Leute sagen die nie eins benutzt haben... aber gut, kein Flamewar hier.

Krankhafter Neid ist ungesund, Leute


----------



## Thoor (8. Oktober 2010)

EspCap schrieb:


> Sowas können nur Leute sagen die nie eins benutzt haben... aber gut, kein Flamewar hier.
> 
> Krankhafter Neid ist ungesund, Leute



Ich hab eins gekauft und könnt mich heute noch prügeln dafür...


----------



## EspCap (8. Oktober 2010)

Yeah right. Ist ja auch nicht so als könnte man die Teile zurückgeben oder als hätten sie einen verdammt hohen Wiederverkaufswert wie alles von Apple.


----------



## Olliruh (8. Oktober 2010)

ich glaub das sich da jmd kramfhaft am ipad festhält


----------



## Legendary (8. Oktober 2010)

EspCap schrieb:


> Sowas können nur Leute sagen die nie eins benutzt haben... aber gut, kein Flamewar hier.


Sagte der, der einen Apfel als Avatar hat.


Ich werd immer weitermachen 

BTW: Geiles Bild von dem "Ipad"


----------



## EspCap (8. Oktober 2010)

AÖ-Ravenation schrieb:


> Apfel als Avatar




Schonmal von gehört? 

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Pear


----------



## Nebola (9. Oktober 2010)

AÖ-Ravenation schrieb:


> Sagte der, der einen Apfel als Avatar hat.



Du vergleichst Äpfel mit Birnen. Oder wie war der Spruch !?


----------



## Sam_Fischer (9. Oktober 2010)

Hört auf zu Reden... Also Nebola Zeig deine Zocker ecke.


----------



## EspCap (9. Oktober 2010)

Bei mir gibts ein Update wenn ich mein MBP habe, also so gegen Weihnachten rum.

Will ja Anlass zum Flamen geben.


----------



## Nebola (9. Oktober 2010)

Sam_Fischer schrieb:


> Hört auf zu Reden... Also Nebola Zeig deine Zocker ecke.



Kann net, keine Kamera da, je nachdem wann ich mein iPhone 4 bekomme mache ich damit eins, morgen früh erstmal Urlaub.


----------



## Carcharoth (9. Oktober 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Ratespiel: Was bin ich von Beruf? *g*


----------



## Soramac (9. Oktober 2010)

Weiss zwar nicht wie der Job heisst, aber bei 0:15 wirds gezeigt:





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=8MlQmWx6jzY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Legendary (9. Oktober 2010)

Carcharoth schrieb:


> Ratespiel: Was bin ich von Beruf? *g*


Irgendwas im Lager.


----------



## Sam_Fischer (9. Oktober 2010)

Carcharoth schrieb:


> Ratespiel: Was bin ich von Beruf? *g*


öhm Monitor Tester?


----------



## Skatero (9. Oktober 2010)

Carcharoth schrieb:


> Ratespiel: Was bin ich von Beruf? *g*



Pokemontrainer


----------



## JokerofDarkness (9. Oktober 2010)

Ich tippe auf irgendwas mit IT. Was mich hier aber ziemlich wundert ist dieses Gebashe und OT Gelaber. In einem Bilderthread erwarte ich schlichtweg Bilder. Vielen Dank!


----------



## Carcharoth (9. Oktober 2010)

JokerofDarkness schrieb:


> Ich tippe auf irgendwas mit IT.



Bingo!
IT-Support. 

Und nun back to topic. Moar pics plx.


----------



## zokkae (14. Oktober 2010)

Carcharoth schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



trader hätte auch gepasst ;-)


----------



## giorgios1993 (18. Oktober 2010)

zokkae schrieb:


> trader hätte auch gepasst ;-)



krass


----------



## Sixe (19. Oktober 2010)

Nein, da wird niemals aufgeräumt 

http://img139.imageshack.us/i/img1183k.jpg/


----------



## Tilbie (20. Oktober 2010)

leerst du den Aschebächer eig. auch mal aus? O.o


----------



## MasterXoX (20. Oktober 2010)

Wahrscheinlich seine Kippensammlung


----------



## Legendary (20. Oktober 2010)

Sixe schrieb:


> Nein, da wird niemals aufgeräumt
> 
> http://img139.images...i/img1183k.jpg/


Igitt, Raucher. Ich hab selbst knapp 8 Jahre geraucht aber so sah es bei mir nie aus. Oo


----------



## Dracun (20. Oktober 2010)

Also ne kleiner ... bahh das ist einfach nur eklig .. 
Sry, i bin selbst ne kleine Schlampe, aber selbst in meinen chaotischsten Tagen sah es nie so aus. Wie kann mich sich an so einem versifften Ort nur wohl fühlen?
*Schauder*


----------



## Cribmaster (21. Oktober 2010)

Dracun schrieb:


> Also ne kleiner ... bahh das ist einfach nur eklig ..
> Sry, i bin selbst ne kleine Schlampe, aber selbst in meinen chaotischsten Tagen sah es nie so aus. Wie kann mich sich an so einem versifften Ort nur wohl fühlen?
> *Schauder*



leere Zigarettenschachteln und ein voller Aschenbecher.... ich hab schon schlimmeres gesehen ^^


----------



## Crucial² (21. Oktober 2010)

Joa gibt schon schlimmeres, aber so richtig wohlfühlen würd ich mich da auch nicht!


----------



## Erz1 (21. Oktober 2010)

So sieht es ja nicht einmal bei mir aus, wenn ich mich selbst finde.. 

Vorher:
http://www.imagebana...bg/PIC_0006.JPG


Nachher (also jetzt, unzensiert. ^^):
http://www.imagebana...ri/PIC_0015.JPG

sorry für die schlechte Qualität. Hab nur nen Camcorder hier. -.-"


----------



## Sam_Fischer (21. Oktober 2010)

Zu Voll gestopft.


----------



## Healor (21. Oktober 2010)

Sixe schrieb:


> Nein, da wird niemals aufgeräumt
> 
> http://img139.images...i/img1183k.jpg/



So muss ein Zockerstübchen aussehen 

Ist nur immer blöd wenn du gerade schwer beschäftigt bist, die Kippe ausmachst und der ganze Aschenbecher anfängt zu stinken/rauchen/brennen weil die Glut der ausgedrückten Kippe den prall gefüllten Aschenbecher anbrennt


----------



## Legendary (21. Oktober 2010)

Healor schrieb:


> Ist nur immer blöd wenn du gerade schwer beschäftigt bist, die Kippe ausmachst und der ganze Aschenbecher anfängt zu stinken/rauchen/brennen weil die Glut der ausgedrückten Kippe den prall gefüllten Aschenbecher anbrennt


In der Tat, das ist richtig appetitlich!


----------



## Chakalaker (24. Oktober 2010)

painschkes schrieb:


> _Ich mach dann nochmal eins bei Tageslicht..die Kamera im dem Handy is halt wirklich kacka :<
> 
> Zum Bild selbst : iMac 27" , CD´s vom neu Installieren , Rechts das Silberne ist ein 26" HD-Ready TV (Geschenkt bekommen von Oma & Opa da ihnen das Bild nicht gefallen hat) , Cola (mal wieder seid einigen Wochen :X..) , Kabel sind noch nicht schön versteckt da der Tisch noch umgestellt wird..(steht derzeit vorm Fenster wo ich mit Hilfe eines "Seilsystems" (so´n Stahlding) Vorhänge vor gemacht hab..)
> 
> ...




Mgast du mir dein Wallpaper schicken? da sist echt geil


----------



## painschkes (24. Oktober 2010)

_Argh.. °_°

Hab ich wirklich so ein Foto reigestellt damals? Schrecklich 

iMac ist schon eine weile verkauft und ist alles auch ein wenig umgestellt - aber um auf die Frage zurück zu kommen - hier das Bild :

Klick mich!_


----------



## Chakalaker (24. Oktober 2010)

painschkes schrieb:


> _Argh.. °_°
> 
> Hab ich wirklich so ein Foto reigestellt damals? Schrecklich
> 
> ...



Viiiiieln Dank *freu*


----------



## painschkes (24. Oktober 2010)

_Kein Problem :-)_


----------



## Soramac (24. Oktober 2010)

Die Seite ist ja genial (:


----------



## Sam_Fischer (24. Oktober 2010)

Soramac schrieb:


> Die Seite ist ja genial (:


----------



## Chakalaker (24. Oktober 2010)

Soramac schrieb:


> Die Seite ist ja genial (:




Jop die hat viele schöne Wallpaper


----------



## Käpt’n Blaubär (24. Oktober 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Meine Daddel Ecke


----------



## Sigmea (28. Oktober 2010)

Anscheinend sind den Zockern die Ecken ausgegangen.


----------



## Soramac (29. Oktober 2010)

Zocken alle lieber in runden Ecken.


----------



## Yaralin (30. Oktober 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Da hav ich mal meine  damit das hier mal weitergeht *gg*


----------



## EspCap (30. Oktober 2010)

Ohw, eine G19. Nice 
Aber warum zockst du auf dem kleinen 4:3 wenn daneben ein 23" (?) Widescreen steht?


----------



## Yaralin (30. Oktober 2010)

verdammt... man sieht ja die riesen Diddl-Kaffee-Tasse  Nu krieg ich Angst !

Naja, der Widescreen is 24'' FullHD, und darauf schaue ich halt Filme beim Zocken  Bluray, wie auch DVD und Serien oder was auch immer.. irgenwann kommt noch ein zweiter 24'' dahin, dann sieht das wieder anders aus *g


und die G19 is gerade mal einen Monat alt, denn die Microsoft X6 war scheiße ^^


----------



## MasterXoX (30. Oktober 2010)

Die G19 hab ich auch


----------



## Onico (31. Oktober 2010)

Ziemlich "aufgeräumt", aber ich kann nicht ordentlich heilen, wenn
überall irgendwas herumliegt...
Ich bitte um verbesserungs-Vorschläge oder einfach um bewertungen ^^

1
2
3


----------



## Sam_Fischer (31. Oktober 2010)

Wie kannst du noch Fotos machen? ich dachte du bist tot... weil du dein Dog tag nicht an hast. 

sieht Nett aus!


----------



## Onico (31. Oktober 2010)

Sam_Fischer schrieb:


> Wie kannst du noch Fotos machen? ich dachte du bist tot... weil du dein Dog tag nicht an hast.
> 
> sieht Nett aus!



Das ist der meiner Freundin, die hat ihren bei mir vergessen ):
Meinen habe ich natürlich an, IMMER xDD


----------



## MasterXoX (31. Oktober 2010)

*iWumbo!

*Ich bin aufm Foto!!  

edit: ich hab auch ne g19 xD


----------



## Onico (31. Oktober 2010)

MasterXoX schrieb:


> *iWumbo!
> 
> *Ich bin aufm Foto!!
> 
> edit: ich hab auch ne g19 xD



Hmm, sollte es nicht "Ich Wumbo, du Wumbo, Er, Sie, Es Wumbo" heißen?
Sorry aber ich musste das fragen (:


----------



## Yaralin (31. Oktober 2010)

kauf dir einen größeren Schreibtisch  das würde schon was hermachen ^^


----------



## MasterXoX (31. Oktober 2010)

Onico schrieb:


> Hmm, sollte es nicht "Ich Wumbo, du Wumbo, Er, Sie, Es Wumbo" heißen?
> Sorry aber ich musste das fragen (:




schau dir die original folge an.


----------



## Kuisito (2. November 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




nachts im bett


----------



## Dracun (2. November 2010)

Onico schrieb:


> Ich bitte um verbesserungs-Vorschläge oder einfach um bewertungen ^^


Schon net schlecht .. wär aber mir persönlich viel, viel, viel zu klein ... aber so wat von klein  Und da ich meine erkannt zu haben, das du wohl noch bei deinen Eltern wohnst (warum sonst hat man bitte ein Schlagzeug(??) in sein Zimmer, wenn nicht aus Mangel an Platz und bei den meisten Wohnungen die man hat ist eigentlich zum Großteil ein Keller bei, der wohl eher für sowat geeignet wäre ) kann ich dir leider keinen Vorschlag amchen was du noch verbessern könntest  Denn ich denke du hast schon das Größtmögliche aus deiner Platzsituation heraus geholt. 

In diesem Sinne RESPECT


----------



## Dweencore (4. November 2010)

Kuisito schrieb:


> ...Bild...
> nachts im bett


Du rauchst isst und schläfst dann ihn deinem Bett ?


----------



## Ellesmere (4. November 2010)

@onico: sehr ordentlich und sauber aber wie gesagt sehr klein. Bist Du Linkshänder? Weil ich würd mir ständig den Ellenbogen an der Wand/Fensterbank stoßen.
@kuisito: ähmm...das nicht dein Ernst, oder ? Wie ungemütlich ist das denn? ich könnt nur mir nur denken, das Du dort gerad im Hotel warst und somit keine andere Möglichkeit ...


----------



## DER Lachmann (4. November 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



mein wunderschönes reich


----------



## Humpelpumpel (4. November 2010)

Und wo ist das Bild von mir? Und Altar an dem du mir jeden Tag huldigst und Bieropfer bringst? :<


----------



## DER Lachmann (4. November 2010)

der steht weiter rechts, hat nicht so ganz aufs bild gepasst


----------



## Humpelpumpel (4. November 2010)

Dann ists ja gut.


----------



## yves1993 (4. November 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dweencore (4. November 2010)

Sehr vile Kabel, die könnte man schöner verstecken.


----------



## yves1993 (4. November 2010)

Sind nur die Kabel von den Headsets ;3

Willst sehen wo die RICHTIGE Kabelsauerei liegt? xD




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Übrigens steh ich iwie auf viele Kabel... als ich noch das "alte zimmer" hatte war immer das totale chaos  ausser mir hats jeden gestört....wieso eigtl? xD


----------



## Kaldreth (5. November 2010)

Das ihr alle so kleine Schreibtische habt! Wo macht ihr denn euren Papierkram? Lernt etc. pp. mir wären die alle viel zu klein!


----------



## Dracun (5. November 2010)

Also mein Schreibtisch könnte zwar auch ne Ecke größer sein, aber aus Ermangelung an Platz muss der reichen und für Papierkram reicht der Platz (Kabellose Tasta ftw!) ...


----------



## yves1993 (5. November 2010)

Also wenn du meinen klein nennst.... xD


----------



## Legendary (5. November 2010)

Kaldreth schrieb:


> Das ihr alle so kleine Schreibtische habt! Wo macht ihr denn euren Papierkram? Lernt etc. pp. mir wären die alle viel zu klein!



Joa is mir auch schon aufgefallen, ich hab da so ne Theorie aufgestellt...der Großteil der Gamer interessiert sich nen Dreck wie es im Zimmer / aufm Schreibtisch aussieht, das bestätigen auch viele Bilder hier. Aschenbecher und Teller, leere Flaschen und winzige Tische in Ecken bestätigen genau dieses Bild, dass viele Aussenstehende von Spielern haben, irgendo ne Spur assi find ich persönlich. Wenn ich Bilder von Leuten seh die im Bett mit Aschenbecher spielen wird mir dezent anders. Oo


Hab daheim ordentlich, hell und schön eingerichtet, Schreibtisch ist schon nen Ticken älter aber recht groß (hatte ja vor nen paar Seiten nen Bild reingestellt) aber sowas hier in der Art kommt mir jetzt die nächsten Monate ins Haus:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Aber ok, ist ja nix für den typischen Gamer, diesen Tisch muss man nämlich regelmäßig putzen und drauf aufpassen. 

Um hier nicht wieder der Buhmann zu sein: Ich hab hier im Thread auch schon wirklich sehr sehr schöne Zockerecken gesehen die ordentlich und hübsch anzusehen waren, nur teilweise sieht man solche Bilder das es einem die Zehennägel aufrollt. :O


----------



## Dracun (5. November 2010)

Ja es gibt halt manchmal solche "Naturmenschen"  Bin zwar jetzt auch net der klinisch reine(das heißt mein Glastisch ist auch manchmal etwas staubig ) aber ansehlich ist er immer.
Und auch diese "Naturburschen" muss man nun mal hinnehmen. Und da ich mal vermute das der Großteil der User mit solchen "Arbeitsplätzen"noch bei Mutti wohnt, gebe ich die Hoffnung net auf das sich diese Plätze ändern, wenn sie net mehr bei Mutti wohnen 

Aber so einen klinischen Tisch .., hmm neee nee wär mir zu kühl.


----------



## EspCap (6. November 2010)

AÖ-Ravenation schrieb:


> Hab daheim ordentlich, hell und schön eingerichtet, Schreibtisch ist schon nen Ticken älter aber recht groß (hatte ja vor nen paar Seiten nen Bild reingestellt) aber sowas hier in der Art kommt mir jetzt die nächsten Monate ins Haus:



Das Macbook auch? 

Gefällt mir das Bild, könnte ich mir durchaus auch vorstellen


----------



## Legendary (6. November 2010)

EspCap schrieb:


> Das Macbook auch?
> 
> Gefällt mir das Bild, könnte ich mir durchaus auch vorstellen



Hehe...nene das Apfelding nicht, weißt ja. 


Und der Glastisch würde bei mir ja nicht steril mitten im Raum stehen, da würde ja Deko drauf stehen, also Bilderrahmen, Vase mit Blumen drin, Lampe und natürlich die Hardware. Das macht dann schon was her. Teuer ist das Drum halt, glaub so ab 499 € gehts dann los. Und da ist leider noch kein Rollwagen dabei den ich definititv für CD´s, PC Utensilien wie Kabel, Stecker etc brauch und Unterlagen. ^_^


----------



## Dweencore (7. November 2010)

Ich geb dir da zu 100% recht AÖ-Ravenation, finde sowas einfach Ekelhaft, aber wenn man sich so wohl fühlt.


----------



## Healor (7. November 2010)

Wie wärs mit, leben und Leben lassen?


----------



## Dweencore (7. November 2010)

Wenn man sich so wohl fühlt meinetwegen aber, so Hygienisch kann dass nicht sein oder ?

&#8364;:Wollte mit der Aussage auch niemanden beleidigen,ist nur meinen Meinung.


----------



## Legendary (7. November 2010)

Healor schrieb:


> Wie wärs mit, leben und Leben lassen?



Hört sich nicht so gut an. Wenn ich im Bett mit dreckigen Tellern und vollen Aschenbechern spiele ist wohl irgendwas bei mir verkehrt gelaufen. Ich hab selbst lang genug gequarzt aber nie am Schreibtisch (was ja noch verkraftbar ist wenn man mal ab und zu saubermacht) bzw. im Bett (ist ja sowieso widerlich, ganz ehrlich mal) 


Wie gesagt...gibt einige sehr schöne Fotos hier, sogar welche mit Apple Computern drauf.


----------



## Dracun (8. November 2010)

Hier mal eine kleine Aktualisierung meinerseits




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


(5.1 Anlage abgebaut und ins Wohnzimmer verfrachtet, Folie vom Tisch abgezogen)




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


(Gehäuse ist immer noch net fertig , irgendwie fehlt mir en Bohraufsatz für Metall mit nem Durchmesser von Min 150 mm)


----------



## Sam_Fischer (8. November 2010)

Ich hoffe die Hardware ist nicht so alt wie das Steinzeit Gehäuse. :>


----------



## JokerofDarkness (8. November 2010)

Hab jetzt ganze zwei WE an einer beleuchteten Rückwand für den TV gebastelt:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Den Rest inkl. Videos bei mir im Blog!


----------



## painschkes (8. November 2010)

_Echt schick geworden!

Gefällt mir richtig gut , vor allem auch das "beschriftete" Laminat - sieht man nicht oft und vor allem nicht ander Wand _


----------



## Poringina (8. November 2010)

Ich bin neidisch. Ich brauch endlich auch einen breiten Monitor :/


----------



## Legendary (8. November 2010)

JokerofDarkness schrieb:


> Hab jetzt ganze zwei WE an einer beleuchteten Rückwand für den TV gebastelt:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Das mein ich mit guten Fotos!   


Biste zufrieden mit dem MR-301? Bin am überlegen, mir auch einen zuzulegen. :>


----------



## bkeleanor (8. November 2010)

@ JokerofDarkness

Lenken die blauen Ringe nicht übelst ab beim Zocken?


----------



## JokerofDarkness (8. November 2010)

AÖ-Ravenation schrieb:
			
		

> Das mein ich mit guten Fotos!



Ähm vielen Dank 



			
				AÖ-Ravenation schrieb:
			
		

> Biste zufrieden mit dem MR-301? Bin am überlegen, mir auch einen zuzulegen. :>


Ich stehe gerade auf dem Schlauch. Was ist ein MR-301?



			
				bkeleanor schrieb:
			
		

> Lenken die blauen Ringe nicht übelst ab beim Zocken?


Da lenkt nichts ab, da es absolut indirekt ist oder schaust Du beim Autofahren im Dunkeln auch ständig auf den Tacho anstatt auf die Straße?


----------



## Soramac (8. November 2010)

Ich weiss ja nicht, wie dick die Wand ist, aber kannst du den Fernseher nicht reinsetzen, dass somit der schwarze Rand verschwindet?


----------



## Legendary (8. November 2010)

JokerofDarkness schrieb:


> Ich stehe gerade auf dem Schlauch. Was ist ein MR-301?


Ich meine den T-Home Media Receiver.


----------



## Dracun (8. November 2010)

Sam_Fischer schrieb:


> Ich hoffe die Hardware ist nicht so alt wie das Steinzeit Gehäuse. :>



Ganz sicher net .. aber das ist eins der Dinge die i mit dem Gehäuse erreichen will 
Das jeder denkt dat Ding ist Altschrott und das 2te was i mit dem Gehäuse machen will ist noch um lackieren, Loch ins Seitenteil rein fräsen und Plexiglas vorne beim DVD Brenner rein machen 

Aber zur Zeit fehlt mir der Aufsatz für die Bohrmaschine


----------



## JokerofDarkness (8. November 2010)

Soramac schrieb:
			
		

> Ich weiss ja nicht, wie dick die Wand ist, aber kannst du den Fernseher nicht reinsetzen, dass somit der schwarze Rand verschwindet?


Könnte ich bestimmt, aber ich will es nicht.



			
				AÖ-Ravenation schrieb:
			
		

> Ich meine den T-Home Media Receiver.


Hab ich nicht. Links steht Ein Technisat HD S2+ und rechts ein Onkyo ND-S1 neben den Konsolen.


----------



## Legendary (8. November 2010)

Achso das linke Gerät sieht fast wie der MR-301 aus, deswegen hatte ich gefragt. ^_^


----------



## Soramac (9. November 2010)

JokerofDarkness schrieb:


> Könnte ich bestimmt, aber ich will es nicht.



Gut, dann machste halt dein Scheiss in Zukunft selber.


----------



## JokerofDarkness (9. November 2010)

Soramac schrieb:
			
		

> Gut, dann machste halt dein Scheiss in Zukunft selber.


Das mache ich eh schon immer, aber was genau ist jetzt Dein Problem? Muss ich sofort springen und alles so machen wie Du es wünscht? Ich sollte mich doch wohlfühlen, also wird es so gemacht wie es mir gefällt.


----------



## Dracun (9. November 2010)

Ich find deine Konstruktion auch sehr genial .. sieht klasse aus .. und haste endlich über mein Angebot nachgedacht mich zu adoptieren


----------



## bkeleanor (9. November 2010)

JokerofDarkness schrieb:


> Da lenkt nichts ab, da es absolut indirekt ist oder schaust Du beim Autofahren im Dunkeln auch ständig auf den Tacho anstatt auf die Straße?



das würd ich jetzt eher vergleichen mit den lichtern entgegenkommender fahrzeuge. Ja in bestimmten situationen stören die.

nichts für ungut wenns für dich passt bitte...ich würds nur nicht machen :-)


----------



## Dracun (9. November 2010)

bkeleanor schrieb:


> das würd ich jetzt eher vergleichen mit den lichtern entgegenkommender fahrzeuge. Ja in bestimmten situationen stören die.
> 
> nichts für ungut wenns für dich passt bitte...ich würds nur nicht machen :-)


Wir sehen ja nur das Bild, wie es wirkt wenn man direkt davor sitzt wissen wir ja nicht. Das kann nur JoD & seine Familie wissen und ich würde sagen wenn es ein dezentes Licht ist (und danach sieht es aus), stört es ganz sicher net. Denn nicht jedes entgegenkommende Fahrzeug blendet dich


----------



## bkeleanor (9. November 2010)

Dracun schrieb:


> Denn nicht jedes entgegenkommende Fahrzeug blendet dich



Ich bin deiner Meinung, den ich hab ja geschrieben in bestimmten situationen kann es stören/blenden.

und wie gesagt, wenn es ihn nicht stört ist es ja gut...war auch nur eine frage. für mich ist es so, dass mich die lichter stören würden egal ob dezent oder nicht und zwar deshalb weil sie einfach auf sichthöhe sind. ich stelle mir vor, dass es in games die eher dunkel sind (shooter oder rpg in höhlen oder renngames in tunnels oder WTF auch immer) halt ablenkt.


----------



## Soramac (9. November 2010)

JokerofDarkness schrieb:


> Das mache ich eh schon immer, aber was genau ist jetzt Dein Problem? Muss ich sofort springen und alles so machen wie Du es wünscht? Ich sollte mich doch wohlfühlen, also wird es so gemacht wie es mir gefällt.



Ist doch nur Ironie. War ja nur ein Gedanke und keiner hat gesagt, dass du es machen sollst. Letztendlich kommt es auf dich drauf an, ob du es möchtest oder nicht.


----------



## JokerofDarkness (9. November 2010)

Dracun schrieb:
			
		

> Ich find deine Konstruktion auch sehr genial .. sieht klasse aus .. und haste endlich über mein Angebot nachgedacht mich zu adoptieren


Willst Du auch immer artig hören, machst keinen Schmutz und kostest nix? 



			
				bkeleanor schrieb:
			
		

> das würd ich jetzt eher vergleichen mit den lichtern entgegenkommender fahrzeuge. Ja in bestimmten situationen stören die.


Ah jetzt weiß ich wo der Schuh drückt. Du gehst von der falschen Annahme aus, dass die LEDs direkt nach vorn strahlen. Dies ist aber nicht der Fall. Wie man im Blog beim "Einfärben sehen kann, strahlen die tatsächlich nur zur Seite. Direkt vorne drauf ist eine Edelstahlplatte und da geht kein Licht durch. Ergo keinerlei Blendung möglich.


----------



## bkeleanor (10. November 2010)

JokerofDarkness schrieb:


> Ah jetzt weiß ich wo der Schuh drückt. Du gehst von der falschen Annahme aus, dass die LEDs direkt nach vorn strahlen. Dies ist aber nicht der Fall. Wie man im Blog beim "Einfärben sehen kann, strahlen die tatsächlich nur zur Seite. Direkt vorne drauf ist eine Edelstahlplatte und da geht kein Licht durch. Ergo keinerlei Blendung möglich.



aha ok...hab mir deinen blog mal angesehen und ja jetzt seh ichs auch :-) besser spät als nie^^

sieht überigens klasse aus...ich wünschte ich hätte auch so handwerkliches geschick...aber dinge die ich baue sind meist nicht mit langer lebensdauer gesegnet :-)


----------



## Dabow (10. November 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



:-) ich mags sauber und aufgeräumt


----------



## Kaldreth (10. November 2010)

JokerofDarkness schrieb:


> Hab jetzt ganze zwei WE an einer beleuchteten Rückwand für den TV gebastelt:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hm den Fernseher hab ich auch! Aber war das da jetzt das Schlafzimmer oder? Bei mir steht das Ding (ist doch der S10 oder?) im Wohnzimmer...


----------



## Dracun (10. November 2010)

JokerofDarkness schrieb:


> Willst Du auch immer artig hören, machst keinen Schmutz und kostest nix?



Na klar bin Selbstverpfleger, stubenrein und du wirst mich net hören und net sehen .. wuahahahaha


----------



## Legendary (10. November 2010)

Dabow schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Bis auf den Mac sehr schön.


----------



## Dweencore (10. November 2010)

JokerofDarkness schrieb:


> Hab jetzt ganze zwei WE an einer beleuchteten Rückwand für den TV gebastelt:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wow, respekt !
 &#8364;: Frage erledigt, da ich deinen Blog gelesen habe


----------



## patpatrick (12. November 2010)

Hallo alle zusammen 

Echt coole "Spielecken" habts ihr da..

werd demnächst auch mal ein bild hochladen, wenn ich meinen PC habe 
da ich momentan noch am Laptop zocke hab ich noch keine so richtige Spieleecke.. aber das wird hoffentlich bald ändern 

Bin am überlegen ob ich den einen Teil vom Wohnzimmer wo der PC dann stehen wird mit Spielepostern bekleben soll..
naja.. schauma mal was meine Freundin dazu sagen wird  hihi

Lg
P.


----------



## Dweencore (12. November 2010)

patpatrick schrieb:


> Bin am überlegen ob ich den einen Teil vom Wohnzimmer wo der PC dann stehen wird mit Spielepostern bekleben soll..
> naja.. schauma mal was meine Freundin dazu sagen wird  hihi
> 
> Lg
> P.


Sowas finde ich persönlich ziemlich unschön, oder wenn Besuch kommt, kommt des bestimmt auch nicht so gut an.
W


----------



## EspCap (12. November 2010)

Dweencore schrieb:


> Sowas finde ich persönlich ziemlich unschön, oder wenn Besuch kommt, kommt des bestimmt auch nicht so gut an.
> W



"Huch, der spielt! Sowas hätte ich ja gar nicht von dem gedacht! Komm, wir gehen lieber wieder."


----------



## Dweencore (12. November 2010)

So mein ichs nicht, aber wirklich schön ist des trottdem nicht.


----------



## Luminesce (13. November 2010)

Irgendwie fehlt bei den Beiträgen noch sone richtige Weiber-Ecke xD..


eigentlich hab ich zudem immer den Laptop aufm Tisch, da dieser iMac bloss für Wow gedacht ist. 
Brauch noch ne bessere Tastatur dann ist die "Ecke" perfekt .


----------



## MasterXoX (14. November 2010)

Ist das flauschiges Fell auf dem Stuhl?


----------



## Luminesce (14. November 2010)

Fast...

Es ist kein echtes Fell, aber trotzdem seeehr flauschig


----------



## MasterXoX (14. November 2010)

Sowas müsste ich eigentlich auch noch haben....Ist ja bald Weihnachten!


----------



## tonygt (16. November 2010)

Schon wieder nen Doppelposte von dir  
man kann auch mehr als einen satz in nen poste reinsetzen


----------



## Firun (16. November 2010)

tonygt schrieb:


> Schon wieder nen Doppelposte von dir
> man kann auch mehr als einen satz in nen poste reinsetzen



Nicht wenn man ein Phisher ist und Versucht auf 10 Posts zu kommen damit man dann Links posten darf , meldet solche Vögel bitte umgehend, danke


----------



## MasterXoX (16. November 2010)

tonygt schrieb:


> Schon wieder nen Doppelposte von dir
> man kann auch mehr als einen satz in nen poste reinsetzen




Wo ist da ein Doublepost?


----------



## tonygt (16. November 2010)

MasterXoX schrieb:


> Wo ist da ein Doublepost?



Wurde wahrscheinlich vom MOd gelöscht da es sich um Phishing handelt wo ich aber auch erst nachdems der Mod gesagt hat drauf kam


----------



## Dabow (17. November 2010)

AÖ-Ravenation schrieb:


> Bis auf den Mac sehr schön.




das tat weh


----------



## EspCap (17. November 2010)

Dabow schrieb:


> das tat weh



Er meints nicht so


----------



## Legendary (17. November 2010)

EspCap schrieb:


> Er meints nicht so


Doch, tu ich! 


Aber im Ernst...das Poster ist wirklich sehr lecker. :>


----------



## Porkee (18. November 2010)

haha


----------



## Maraxos (20. November 2010)

ich spiele auf den server Silberne hand ^^


----------



## Legendary (20. November 2010)

Maraxos schrieb:


> ich spiele auf den server Silberne hand ^^



Epic Fail!


----------



## SkullHunterTV (21. November 2010)

Frostwolf


----------



## Geschnapsnerv (22. November 2010)

fange mit cata 'nen neuen char an. goblin mage. die neue alte welt erkunden.


----------



## Dweencore (22. November 2010)

Findet ihr sowas witzig ?
Man oh man


----------



## I LOVE 13 (23. November 2010)

also ich zocke in som verkackten schuppen mit 13bildschirmen


----------



## Dabow (24. November 2010)

I schrieb:


> also ich zocke in som verkackten schuppen mit 13bildschirmen



need Bild und so


----------



## Arni4k (1. Dezember 2010)

Das ist meine Suchti PC Ecke!



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



PS: Ich weiss dahinten in meinem Müll-Regel steht ein Messbecher  ist für das Futter meiner Katze

Und das ist mein momentanes UI, mag es halt einfach ^^ net mit soviel Schnick Schnack 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




PC SetUp:
Intel I7 960 (3,2 GHZ)
2x ATI Radeon HD 5850 Crossfire
6 GB GDDR3
30 GiG Windows Platte
1 Terrabyte Programme Platte, 1 Terrabyte Game Platte
BlueRay Laufwerk, Brenner und DVD Laufwerk
Logitech G11 Gaming Keyboard
Logitech G5 Gaming Mouse
Toshiba Regzar LCD TV 32 Zoll HDMI 
(Gehäuse, mit Wasserkühlung) NZXT Lexa S Schwarz


----------



## MasterXoX (2. Dezember 2010)

Monster Energy.... hm da denk ich immer an DC*


----------



## Gazeran (3. Dezember 2010)

So ich habe das unmögliche geschafft 
Ich habe Bilder über mein iPhone hochgeladen 

Meine Zocker-Ecke von oben:
http://img254.imageshack.us/i/imageea0.jpg/
Is immer so und bleibt auch erstmal so xD

Das hier ist für die Füße:
http://img192.imageshack.us/i/imagevy.jpg/
Schöner flauschiger Hocker ^^

So hier noch mein PC mit integriertem Xbox Controller empfänger:
http://img822.imageshack.us/i/imageuj0.jpg/

Details um den PC:
Samsung 23" SyncMaster 2233BW
Logitech G11 Tastatur
Roccat Kone Maus
Roccas Sense Mauspad
Logitech X230 2.1 Soundsystem

Daten zum PC:
Intel Q9650 (4x3,0Ghz)
NVIDIA Palit GTX460 1GB
4GB DDR2 Arbeitsspeicher
750GB Festplatte
Irgendwas vergessen?


Naja...
comments, plx!

PS: gebt ma bei eurem iPhone comments ein, da kommt als vorschlag Cannabis xD


----------



## painschkes (3. Dezember 2010)

_Rechner könnte ein wenig Kabelmanagement vertragen - sonst wirklich schick :-)_


----------



## Legendary (3. Dezember 2010)

Looooool ich finde dein GIF mal übelst episch!  


Selten so was derbe lustiges gesehen...auch wenn das dem Kind bestimmt ein wenig wehgetan hat.^^


----------



## tonygt (6. Dezember 2010)

Sucht euch doch bitte mal andere BilderUpload Seiten als ImageShack die Seite ist immer so krank langsam das man immer 10 stunden auf nen Bild warten darf -.-"


----------



## Soramac (8. Dezember 2010)

Die Leuten laden die Bilder direkt von der Kamera hoch, dann eine Größe meistens von 2MB bis 2.8MB besteht. Man muss die Bilder einfach verkleinern vorher (die Größe nur)


----------



## EspCap (8. Dezember 2010)

Gazeran schrieb:


> So ich habe das unmögliche geschafft
> Ich habe Bilder über mein iPhone hochgeladen



There's an app for that. FTP on the Go


----------



## xxardon (11. Dezember 2010)

SpecialAgent schrieb:


> Das ist mein reich
> 
> 
> 
> ...



den pc tisch habe ich auch


----------



## Hokajin (12. Dezember 2010)

Ahn Qiraj ftw!


----------



## Slave16 (23. Dezember 2010)

Hier mal meine Zockerecke 

http://img251.images...23122010071.jpg



Mfg


----------



## Tilbie (23. Dezember 2010)

Das obere drittel is ja mal übelst genial ^^


----------



## Legendary (23. Dezember 2010)

Slave16 schrieb:


> Hier mal meine Zockerecke
> 
> http://img251.images...23122010071.jpg
> 
> ...



Rammstein.   


Dafür find ich den NES sehr sehr lecker. <3


----------



## Dropz (23. Dezember 2010)

Gazeran schrieb:


> So ich habe das unmögliche geschafft
> Ich habe Bilder über mein iPhone hochgeladen
> 
> Meine Zocker-Ecke von oben:
> ...



wo gibt es diese fußdinger ?


----------



## Erz1 (25. Dezember 2010)

^ This!


----------



## Legendary (25. Dezember 2010)

Mhm aufgeräumt und schlicht wie ichs mag. <3

BTW: Deine Schere ist kaputt


----------



## Erz1 (26. Dezember 2010)

Ist beste so. 

mhh. ja, die schere hat schon einige jährchen auf'm buckel.


----------



## H2OTest (31. Dezember 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sam_Fischer (31. Dezember 2010)

Ich sehe nix.


----------



## H2OTest (31. Dezember 2010)

fix'ed


----------



## Crucial² (1. Januar 2011)

Was ist das Links neben deiner Tastatur?


----------



## Arosk (1. Januar 2011)

Was zum Zeichnen.


----------



## Yadiz (2. Januar 2011)

Ist ein bisl unaufgeräumt:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## painschkes (2. Januar 2011)

_Epische Katze _


----------



## suntor (2. Januar 2011)

was kriegt man denn wenn man die katze besiegt hat? ein neues mount  ?


----------



## Yadiz (2. Januar 2011)

suntor schrieb:


> was kriegt man denn wenn man die katze besiegt hat? ein neues mount  ?




Einen Feinen Mondpirscherpelz :>


----------



## Gazeran (2. Januar 2011)

Dropz schrieb:


> wo gibt es diese fußdinger ?



Die gibts / gabs bei IKEA, sind glaube ich als Hocker konzipiert xD
Als Fußablage aber bequemer DD
Name von dem ding (IKEA Name, Björn Antje usw.) weis ich leider nicht mehr


----------



## H2OTest (2. Januar 2011)

Crucial² schrieb:


> Was ist das Links neben deiner Tastatur?



wacom bamboo pen & touch


----------



## Thomas Weber (5. Januar 2011)

Ich spiele am liebsten bei meinen Freunden im Keller. Die haben da einen so schönen Platz und vor allem sind wir dort ungestört. Das finde ich immer ganz nett. Ist halt auch etwas sozial. Nicht immer ganz alleine im Zimmer zu spielen.

Aber es hängt davon ab, manche Spiele spiele ich doch lieber alleine. Wenn ich mich wirklich konzentrieren muss.


----------



## NexxLoL (6. Januar 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Man sieht zwar meine Maus nicht, jedoch kann man hier trotzdem recht gut erkennen wie/wo ich meine Sucht....Ähhmmm ich meine natürlich mein Hobby auslebe.

LG


----------



## Dracun (6. Januar 2011)

Wie ist die Cyborg eigentlich? Die würde ich mir auch in den nächsten Monaten holen  Genauso wie mir dir Rat 7 ins Auge gefallen ist.


----------



## NexxLoL (7. Januar 2011)

Dracun schrieb:


> Wie ist die Cyborg eigentlich? Die würde ich mir auch in den nächsten Monaten holen  Genauso wie mir dir Rat 7 ins Auge gefallen ist.



Die Cyborg ist gut, habe sie jetzt seit fast 2 Jahren, und kann nicht klagen. Wobei man sagen muss, dass die Tasten...recht "locker" sind, guck sie dir einfach mal im Laden an, dann weißt du wie ich das meine ^^. Bin mit den Makro-Tasten, als auch mit der Antirutschbeschichtung zu Frieden, und es ist natürlich auch von Vorteil Kopfhörer-/Mikro- und einen USB-Port an der Tastatur zu haben. Wobei ich sagen muss, dass ich damals unter Windows XP 32 Bit Probleme mit der Software hatte und die Makrotasten nicht belegen konnte. Seitdem ich aber Windows 7(64 Bit) benutze habe ich keine Probleme mehr.

Von Saitek-Mäusen kann ich nichts gutes berichten. Ich hatte mal die Cyborg-Maus, und war auch zuerst begeistert, aber nach ca. 1/2 Jahr funktionierte die rechte Maustaste nicht mehr. Jedoch ist das nur auf die Cyborg-Maus bezogen, habe mich nie genauer mit der Rat beschäftigt, weil ich das Ding potthässlich finde^^

LG


----------



## JokerofDarkness (8. Januar 2011)

So ich bin nun nach langem Basteln mit meinem Blu-ray und PS3 Regal im Vorraum fertig. Anbei schon mal ein paar Bilder:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Den kompletten Aufbau, Einbau und Schwierigkeiten habe ich ausführlich mit Photos *in meinem Blog* dokumentiert.


----------



## painschkes (8. Januar 2011)

_Wie immer sehr sehr geil - du hast einfach ein Auge für Details.

Gefällt mir auch wieder sehr gut.

Top! _


----------



## Carcharoth (8. Januar 2011)

Die Decke sieht aus wie n Käse *g*


----------



## JokerofDarkness (8. Januar 2011)

Hattu mitte Äuglein muttu Möhrchen essen - Käse ist gelb


----------



## Soramak (8. Januar 2011)

Merkt man doch wieder die deutsche Genauigkeit(:


----------



## Carcharoth (8. Januar 2011)

JokerofDarkness schrieb:


> Hattu mitte Äuglein muttu Möhrchen essen - Käse ist gelb



Ich bin Schweizer. Ich kenn mich aus mit dem Zeug. Und es gibt auch weissen


----------



## JokerofDarkness (8. Januar 2011)

War doch Spaß, ich weiß doch das es weißen Käse in der Schweiz gibt. Echt lecker das Zeug:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## EspCap (8. Januar 2011)

JokerofDarkness schrieb:


> War doch Spaß, ich weiß doch das es weißen Käse in der Schweiz gibt. Echt lecker das Zeug:



In Schokolade gegossene Panzersperren, wie Mittermeier zu sagen pflegt


----------



## Legendary (9. Januar 2011)

JokerofDarkness schrieb:


> So ich bin nun nach langem Basteln mit meinem Blu-ray und PS3 Regal im Vorraum fertig. Anbei schon mal ein paar Bilder:



Perfekt wie immer. <3

Ich krieg nächste Woche nen neuen Schreibtisch...in weiß und lackiert juhu, da mach ich dann mal neue Fotos. ^_^


----------



## Sam_Fischer (9. Januar 2011)

Wenn du das richtige gute zeug willst sag Bescheid. Schweizer Armee Schoki *hust* ;D


----------



## Nebola (11. Januar 2011)

Bild ist nur schnell mit iPhone gemacht, wenn ich Zeit finde, hats ne bessere Quali ^^




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Legendary (11. Januar 2011)

Nebola schrieb:


> Bild ist nur schnell mit iPhone gemacht, wenn ich Zeit finde, hats ne bessere Quali ^



Alter...DAS ist mal ein Mauspad!


----------



## Nebola (12. Januar 2011)

Joar, eigentlich liegt die falsch rum, richtig wäre das Lange Ende nach unten ^^, aber dann kann man net zocken


----------



## Soramac (12. Januar 2011)

Denke mal der Vorteil ist von dem Mousepad, wenn es sich an einer Stelle abnutzt, schiebt man es halt einfach weiter in die andere Richtung und hat praktisch wie neues Feld wieder (:


----------



## painschkes (12. Januar 2011)

_Sora - gibts was von deinem neuen Rechner & Apple-Stuff? :-)_


----------



## Soramac (13. Januar 2011)

Stimmt könnte Ich eigentlich mal morgen dann machen(:


----------



## jogilord (17. Januar 2011)

Ich bin 14 und spiele seit 2 jahren WoW und seit 2 wochen hdro.Ich zocke am liebsten am meinem selbergebauten cpu und wenn ich mal nicht weiterweis schau ich einfach auf meine WoW-karte^^.

Mein "arbeitsplatz"

nochma von nahem^^

Mein Link


----------



## EspCap (17. Januar 2011)

jogilord schrieb:


> am meinem selbergebauten cpu



Wow, nice. Mit 14 schon Zugriff auf einen Reinraum und derartiges Wissen...

SCNR


----------



## jogilord (18. Januar 2011)

@espCap Wie meinst das?

(SCNR)


----------



## Ellesmere (18. Januar 2011)

Das er das mal kurz sagen musste . -Sorry, could not resist-


----------



## jogilord (18. Januar 2011)

Danke


----------



## Legendary (18. Januar 2011)

EspCap schrieb:


> Wow, nice. Mit 14 schon Zugriff auf einen Reinraum und derartiges Wissen...
> 
> SCNR



Er kapierts eh nich... xD

BTW: Grottenschlechte Bilder von der Qualität...da ist ja ne mittelmäßige Handycam noch besser.


----------



## EspCap (18. Januar 2011)

jogilord schrieb:


> @espCap Wie meinst das?
> 
> (SCNR)



Die CPU kannst du schlecht selbst bauen, das ist ein Mikroprozessor  

SCNR = Sorry, could not resist.


----------



## jogilord (18. Januar 2011)

Dann erklärs mir... -.-

Is n bissl nervig wenn ich ma n beitrag Poste und dann kommt sowas...

Danke euch, jogi

@EspCap Wie nennst du denn das Endprodukt?


----------



## EspCap (18. Januar 2011)

PC, Rechner, Computer? Such dir was aus


----------



## jogilord (18. Januar 2011)

Okay^^


----------



## Sam_Fischer (18. Januar 2011)

EspCap schrieb:


> PC, Rechner, Computer? Such dir was aus


Die Coolen Kids nennen das Jetzt CPU.


----------



## Soramac (18. Januar 2011)

Bald gibts Bilder, wieso nicht heute oder morgen, oder übermorgen werdet Ihr schon früh genug wissen


----------



## jogilord (20. Januar 2011)

@Sam_Fischer War eigl. nur zu Faul es auszuschreiben..:aber naja,will ja jetzt nicht das Forum zuspammen^^


----------



## Legendary (20. Januar 2011)

jogilord schrieb:


> @Sam_Fischer War eigl. nur zu Faul es auszuschreiben..:aber naja,will ja jetzt nicht das Forum zuspammen^^


Ach du wolltest Central Processing Unit nicht ausschreiben? :>


*ich stelle mir grad vor wie er den Begriff kopiert und in Google eingibt* 

BTT: Nächste Woche gibts Bilder vom neuen Schreibtisch <3


----------



## jogilord (21. Januar 2011)

Ihr seid so spitzfindig xD

(ich muss den begriff nich googlen,ich kann englisch xD)


----------



## Legendary (2. Februar 2011)

Wie versprochen mein neuer Schreibtisch:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




<3


----------



## JokerofDarkness (3. Februar 2011)

Krabbelt Deine Kleine da auf allen Vieren und spärlich bekleidet auf dem Foto? Falls ja, dann hast Du einen guten Geschmack


----------



## Legendary (4. Februar 2011)

JokerofDarkness schrieb:


> Krabbelt Deine Kleine da auf allen Vieren und spärlich bekleidet auf dem Foto? Falls ja, dann hast Du einen guten Geschmack



Ja das tut sie, danke. ^_^ 

Dafür ist dein Geschmack in Sachen Hifi und Entertainment grandios.


----------



## Gauloises24 (4. Februar 2011)

Sind die Boxen eigentlich nicht verkabelt, oder ist das nur verdammt gut retuschiert (oder liegt es doch nur am Betrachtungswinkel^^)?


----------



## Legendary (5. Februar 2011)

Gauloises24 schrieb:


> Sind die Boxen eigentlich nicht verkabelt, oder ist das nur verdammt gut retuschiert (oder liegt es doch nur am Betrachtungswinkel^^)?



Doch doch die sind verkabelt, jetzt fällts mir auch auf aufm Foto. ^^ Die Lautsprecher haben so ne kleine Einkerbung für die Klemmen, ausserdem hab ich die Kabel ein wenig nach innen gebogen, weil ich Kabel ned gern sehe. Demnächst kommt noch ne weiße Ledercouch und neue Vorhänge ins Zimmer...ist ja nur zum spielen da.


----------



## Soramac (6. Februar 2011)

Soramac schrieb:


> Bald gibts Bilder, wieso nicht heute oder morgen, oder übermorgen werdet Ihr schon früh genug wissen



Hab damit paar Wochen gemeint.. ;P

Komme nie dazu /:


----------



## JokerofDarkness (7. Februar 2011)

AÖ-Ravenation schrieb:


> Dafür ist dein Geschmack in Sachen Hifi und Entertainment grandios.


Vielen Dank, aber mein Geschmack in Bezug auf Frauen ist auch nicht von schlechten Eltern


----------



## Ceiwyn (7. Februar 2011)

JokerofDarkness schrieb:


> Vielen Dank, aber mein Geschmack in Bezug auf Frauen ist auch nicht von schlechten Eltern



Sag mal, ist das wirklich ein Zockerzimmer, oder das Schwesternzimmer in einem Krankenhaus? Das ist ja mehr als steril.


----------



## JokerofDarkness (7. Februar 2011)

Ceiwyn schrieb:


> Sag mal, ist das wirklich ein Zockerzimmer, oder das Schwesternzimmer in einem Krankenhaus? Das ist ja mehr als steril.


Du zitierst glaube ich den Falschen


----------



## Legendary (8. Februar 2011)

JokerofDarkness schrieb:


> Du zitierst glaube ich den Falschen


Korrekt und ausserdem...öhm sorry das ich ned in ner Dreckbude leben will. Oo


----------



## Dragonsóul (8. Februar 2011)

die unverfälschte realität ohne extra aufzuräumen  so siehts aus wenn ich urlaub habe und in so nem beitrag posten will xD

http://img109.images.../image184b.jpg/


----------



## Luminesce (8. Februar 2011)

du zockst im wohnzimmer?


----------



## Dragonsóul (9. Februar 2011)

das ist sozusagen mein spielzimmer ^^
da drinne stehen nur nen schrank für dvd´s und games. der tisch, nen kleines rack fürs tv und der rechner. 
in so kleinen kämmerchen mit blick auf die wand würde ich nen ausraster bekommen. 
hier hab ich am tag wenigstens noch ne hübsche aussicht auf die berge und genug platz zum chillen.
und ich hab ( je nach dem wie man es sieht ) den vorteil im mom single zu sein. also mekkert auch niemand rum das der raum eigentlich so verschwendet ist


----------



## Luminesce (9. Februar 2011)

ein Spielzimmer wie geil xD
Ist das aber auch bequem mehrere Stunden gebückt zu zocken? Also ich hätte da bei Raids meine Schwierigkeiten ^^


----------



## Dragonsóul (9. Februar 2011)

warum gebückt? wegen der couch? das ist alles kein prob... der tisch ist in der höhe verstellbar.. ka um wieviel.. aber es reicht um aufrecht zu sitzen. und wenn ich "mehr" freie sicht brauche mach ich das ding einfach ganz runter. 
oder ich schnapp mir die tastatur und lümmel mich in die couch.. also bequem hab ich es immer


----------



## Luminesce (9. Februar 2011)

Ein freund von mir hat seinen Rechner mit dem Fernseher verbunden, der zockt nun ebenfalls auf der Couch. Würde ich für dein Spielzimmer auch empfehlen. Ist toll auf so nem grossen Bildschirm ^^


----------



## Dragonsóul (9. Februar 2011)

hab ich auch schon versucht... aber der fernseher ist mir dann doch ne nummer zu groß. mir reicht mein monitor vollkommen aus.


----------



## LiangZhou (9. Februar 2011)

Dragonsóul schrieb:


> hab ich auch schon versucht... aber der fernseher ist mir dann doch ne nummer zu groß. mir reicht mein monitor vollkommen aus.



Hast Du dir da nen Vodka-E gemischt?^^


----------



## JokerofDarkness (9. Februar 2011)

Dragonsóul schrieb:


> die unverfälschte realität ohne extra aufzuräumen  so siehts aus wenn ich urlaub habe und in so nem beitrag posten will xD
> 
> http://img109.images.../image184b.jpg/


Was bitte soll das denn darstellen?


----------



## Dragonsóul (10. Februar 2011)

LiangZhou schrieb:


> Hast Du dir da nen Vodka-E gemischt?^^



hehe, ja XD


----------



## Carcharoth (10. Februar 2011)

JokerofDarkness schrieb:


> Was bitte soll das denn darstellen?



Nen vollgestellten Fliesentisch *g*


----------



## Laxera (22. Februar 2011)

hm...nett (naja der weiße schreibtisch da (letztes bild) ist net meins (mag weiß nur, wenn als kontrast nen haufen schwarz dabei ist  ) vor allem da der so "leer" ist (aka. spartanisch) und vor allem: gegen meinen (vollgestellten ^^) schreibtisch ist der wirklich klein! (hab selbst ein 8-eck (2 eck-schreibtische zusammengestellt sodass ich in der mitte sitze  ))

naja müsste - immer noch - gucken ob ich ne digicam kriege (muss noch ein bild hier posten, wenn ich aufgeräumt habe (naja so schlimm ist es net))

mfg LAX
ps: hat eigentlich wer links zu anderen foren etc. wo noch schreibtisch-/zock-setups gezeigt werden? (brauch das (bin am überlegen hier umzustellen - suche inspiration))


----------



## Alux (27. Februar 2011)

so hier mal meine feine Ecke



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


rechts das blaue Teil is ne Kunstleder Couch und der gegenüber ne Wohnwand mit Fernseher und co ( den ich manchma zu zocken nutz) werde da mal ein neues Foto machen wo alles drauf is atm kein Bock^^   achja und nen Balkon hab ich auch dabei

P.S. Am Schreibttisch fehlt der Laptop den ich mit kaufen werde

P.S.2 normal ist es *ETWAS *aufgeräumter und ja der Kübel da ist ein Kübel voll Stoff


----------



## LoLTroll (27. Februar 2011)

sehr unscheinbar :x




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dracun (27. Februar 2011)

LAss mich raten du hast die WOW BC CE  sieht man am Mauspad


----------



## LoLTroll (27. Februar 2011)

Dracun schrieb:


> LAss mich raten du hast die WOW BC CE  sieht man am Mauspad



nein habe ich nicht! Die Mousepads haben die Herren und Damen von Blizzard in Kartonchargen auf der GC 07 oder 08 rausgehauen


----------



## Dracun (27. Februar 2011)

lol
na ja sry hatte des gedacht weil ich auch eine wow ce hab und da auch ein ähnliche mousepad drin war. Die landkarte von nordend


----------



## LoLTroll (27. Februar 2011)

Dracun schrieb:


> lol
> na ja sry hatte des gedacht weil ich auch eine wow ce hab und da auch ein ähnliche mousepad drin war. Die landkarte von nordend


Ist ja nicht falsch. Das ist ja auch genau das Mousepad aus der BC CE. Nur hab ich dieses halt auf einem anderen Weg erhalten


----------



## JokerofDarkness (28. Februar 2011)

*@Alux*

Schöner Kübel 

*@LolTroll*

Was sind das für Boxen?


----------



## Alux (1. März 2011)

danke


----------



## LoLTroll (2. März 2011)

JokerofDarkness schrieb:


> *@LolTroll*
> 
> Was sind das für Boxen?




das sind nEar 05 Classic von ESI , 5 Zoll-Abhörmonitore für den Studiobereich.

Hervorragende Soundqualität, wenn man viel Musik am PC macht/hört.
Und bezahlbar im Gegensatz zu anderen Abhören dieser Klasse


----------



## JokerofDarkness (2. März 2011)

Danke Dir.


----------



## llcool13 (6. März 2011)

Hab extra aufgeräumt =)


----------



## Dracun (11. März 2011)

So nach dem endlich unser Schlafzimmer fertig renoviert ist, gibt es nun wieder ein Update meiner Ecke 
Und ja wir haben eine Velourtapete mit schwarzen Rosen an einer Wand. .. Betonung liegt auf EINER Wand .. der Rest ist ein Kalkstreichputz der mit einer Wischtechnik aufgetragen wurde, um die weiße Wand auf zu peppen wurde ein ungefähr 60 cm breiter brauner Streifen an der Wand entlang gemalt. UND ja es sieht gut aus. 

*So nun erst mal die Komplette Ansicht:*



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


*Die Regale:*



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


*aus der Ego Perspektive:*



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


*Ecke:*



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


*Rechte Seite:*



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Alux (11. März 2011)

sieht sehr schön aus wenn ich da mal an meinen Chaosschreibtisch denke^^ naja ich bin halt ein Meister des geordneten Chaos.. da fällt mir ein wo is meine Kamera ich willn Foto machen


----------



## Carcharoth (12. März 2011)

Hab das Zimmer gewechselt. Sieht immernoch recht ähnlich aus wie vorher, nur massiv heller 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Soramac (12. März 2011)

Ach im dritten Bild versteckt sich die Magic Mouse (:


----------



## Carcharoth (12. März 2011)

Soramac schrieb:


> Ach im dritten Bild versteckt sich die Magic Mouse (:



Das Ding ist die schlechteste Maus ever... *g*
Gut gabs die gratis zum Mac dazu, sonst würd ich mich nur aufregen


----------



## EspCap (12. März 2011)

Get a Magic Trackpad 

Von mir kommt vielleicht auch noch ein Bild heute


----------



## Sam_Fischer (12. März 2011)

Würde mich freuen, Escape.


----------



## Soramac (12. März 2011)

Carcharoth schrieb:


> Das Ding ist die schlechteste Maus ever... *g*
> Gut gabs die gratis zum Mac dazu, sonst würd ich mich nur aufregen



Also, ich finde die Maus recht praktisch. Besitze die selbst immer noch, zwar nicht zum spielen. Nur zum navigieren, dafür reicht sie vollkommen.

Aber so ein Magic Trackpad ist auch was feines (:


----------



## Carcharoth (12. März 2011)

EspCap schrieb:


> Get a Magic Trackpad


Kostet leider zu teuer


----------



## Merianna (13. März 2011)

Hilfe wenn ich mir so einige Ecken angcuke hab ich ja nen richtigen Messitisch 
Bilder mal später wenn das gröbste weg ist


----------



## EspCap (13. März 2011)

So, wie versprochen noch meine Bilder (ich hab Gestern leider keine Zeit mehr gehabt). 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Und ja - ich weiß, mein Teppich ist furchtbar. Eventuell kommt da diesen Sommer Laminat rein


----------



## Carcharoth (13. März 2011)

Wieso sind eigentlich fast alle Apple-Schreibtische so klinisch rein oO

Bei den PC-Usern ist alles vollgestellt mit irgendwas. Bei den Apple-Usern könnte man auf dem Tisch ohne Probleme eine Herz-OP durchführen...


----------



## Dracun (13. März 2011)

Echt mal


----------



## Legendary (13. März 2011)

EspCap schrieb:


> So, wie versprochen noch meine Bilder (ich hab Gestern leider keine Zeit mehr gehabt).
> Und ja - ich weiß, mein Teppich ist furchtbar. Eventuell kommt da diesen Sommer Laminat rein



Sehr schöne Bilder, gefällt mir top. Wieder mal jemand der es schlicht und elegant mag wie ich. :>


Und zu den anderen...nicht jeder mag das pure Chaos aufm Schreibtisch, ich bin auch klinisch rein und hab nen PC.


----------



## EspCap (13. März 2011)

Carcharoth schrieb:


> Wieso sind eigentlich fast alle Apple-Schreibtische so klinisch rein oO



Gehört einfach irgendwie dazu  
Bei einem Hochglanz-Display und einem Klavierlack-Monitor sieht man eben schon das kleinste bisschen Staub und das kann ich einfach nicht leiden.


----------



## Grüne Brille (13. März 2011)

EspCap schrieb:


> So, wie versprochen noch meine Bilder (ich hab Gestern leider keine Zeit mehr gehabt).
> [bilder]
> Und ja - ich weiß, mein Teppich ist furchtbar. Eventuell kommt da diesen Sommer Laminat rein


1. Den Teppich find ich gar nicht so schlimm^^
2. Ich habs auch lieber aufgeräumt. Zwar würden bei mir aufm Schreibtisch noch paar Sachen wie Bücher drauf sein, aber sieht echt schön aus, deine "Ecke"


----------



## Dracun (13. März 2011)

Klar jeder so wie er will udn es sieht ja toll aus .. nur mir persönlich fehlt da der persönliche Touch 
Und ich hab jetzt auch kein Chaos uff de Tisch, nur so leer wie bei EspCap sieht es bei mir nun net aus 
Aber trotzdem mit ein paar Blümchen und vllt noch nem Bild etc würde mir das auch sehr gut gefallen


----------



## EspCap (13. März 2011)

Ja, an die Wand links vom Monitor kommt auch noch was hin... muss nur noch überlegen was. Vllt. ne Typomap


----------



## Alux (13. März 2011)

So leider grad keine Kamera zur Hand deswegen hat miserable Bilder vom Handy

1) Das geordnete Chaos aufm Schreibtisch



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



2) Die Halbwegs aufgeräumte Fernsehwand



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



ich werde demnächst mal mit einer guten Kamera Fotos machen


----------



## Soramac (13. März 2011)

Carcharoth schrieb:


> Bei den PC-Usern ist alles vollgestellt mit irgendwas. Bei den Apple-Usern könnte man auf dem Tisch ohne Probleme eine Herz-OP durchführen...




Man muss halt immer für alles vorbereitet sein (:

Heute wird nicht mehr gefragt bei einem Unfall, ob jemand Arzt ist sondern Apple User ist :b


Denn 1. wie gesagt, hat man ein Platz für eine Operation und 2. hat der Apple User mit Sicherheit ein iPhone und weis mit einer App wie man eine OP sicher durchführt!


----------



## Laxera (14. März 2011)

bah - apfel firma...ich würde allen ernstes von leuten die beides nutzen, und keine fanboys sind (!), mal gerne wissen was die vorteile sind (und ja ich saß schon mal an nem - damals - neuen apfel-rechner, hatte schon ein "idoof" (alias: iphone) in der hand, besitze selbst einen "i-schrott" (alias: ipod), jedoch hatte ich auch schon gegenstücke (HTC desire HD z.B. als gegenstück zum neuesten iphone z.B. oder windows phone 7 handy HTC HD7 in der hand (hab noch kein so modernes phone im besitz  )), nen normalen rechner im gegensatz zu nem apple ding kennt wohl jeder und nen vernünftigen anderen MP3-player gibt es inzwischen auch schon (als ich den POD gekauft habe war er halt nunmal test-sieger...sonst hätte ich auch was anderes genommen 

mfg LAX
ps: wenn ich "gut" bin gibt es vll heute noch bilder von meiner ecke (hab ne - verdammte - cam aufgetrieben....nur batterien fehlen im moment noch....muss ich noch besorgen, wenn noch wer einkaufen kommt, dann fahr ich schnell mit (sonst eben morgen, muss eh paar dinge kaufen fahren))


----------



## Chakalaker (14. März 2011)

Laxera schrieb:


> bah - apfel firma...ich würde allen ernstes von leuten die beides nutzen, und keine fanboys sind (!), mal gerne wissen was die vorteile sind (und ja ich saß schon mal an nem - damals - neuen apfel-rechner, hatte schon ein "idoof" (alias: iphone) in der hand, besitze selbst einen "i-schrott" (alias: ipod), jedoch hatte ich auch schon gegenstücke (HTC desire HD z.B. als gegenstück zum neuesten iphone z.B. oder windows phone 7 handy HTC HD7 in der hand (hab noch kein so modernes phone im besitz  )), nen normalen rechner im gegensatz zu nem apple ding kennt wohl jeder und nen vernünftigen anderen MP3-player gibt es inzwischen auch schon (als ich den POD gekauft habe war er halt nunmal test-sieger...sonst hätte ich auch was anderes genommen
> 
> mfg LAX
> ps: wenn ich "gut" bin gibt es vll heute noch bilder von meiner ecke (hab ne - verdammte - cam aufgetrieben....nur batterien fehlen im moment noch....muss ich noch besorgen, wenn noch wer einkaufen kommt, dann fahr ich schnell mit (sonst eben morgen, muss eh paar dinge kaufen fahren))



Also ich bin jetzt kein faNNb0ii wie Soramac oder gewisse andere hier, aber ich mag auch den Ipod Touch und das Iphone... und ganz ehrlich "Windows Phone" das klingt schon hart nach nachmache 

Mich regts nur auf das mein Ipod manchmal etwas rummotzt aber ansonsten finde ich ihn Klasse.

Allerdings mag ich Imacs nicht und sie mich genauso wenig ( ich benutze sie seit 2 Jahren in der Schule), sie zicken und motzen rum...
abgesehen davon das sie total unübersichtlich sind lediglich das Dashbord ist geil...


Lg


----------



## Laxera (14. März 2011)

so - endlich - mal ich:


direkter blick von da wo ich sitze:

http://img717.imageshack.us/i/1001901v.jpg/


hinter mir:

http://img845.imageshack.us/i/1001908.jpg/

nochmal in nah-aufnahme:

http://img151.imageshack.us/i/1001912y.jpg/


rechts neben mir:

http://img864.imageshack.us/i/1001911.jpg/


links neben mir (wenn ich rüber rolle halber meter ca.)

http://img859.imageshack.us/i/1001913.jpg/


nochmal bessere aufnahme wo ich vor-sitze (mit stuhl):

http://img171.imageshack.us/i/1001914c.jpg/


und nochmal (selber punkt (aka. wo ich stand als ich das foto gemacht habe) nur ein schwenk nach weiter rechts):

http://img708.imageshack.us/i/1001915h.jpg/



so, kommentare erwünscht und ja da liegt nen haufen zeug rum, aus 2 gründen:

1. ich bin unordentlich (ordnung ist nix was ich drauf habe)
2. ich bin so gut wie out of DVD/CD-Stauraum! (gut 10-20% von dem was da rumfliegt ist noch einräumbar, aber das bringt auch net gerade mehr platz deshalb verschwende ich meine zeit net damit 

ach ja: wenn wer ne ahnung hat wo ich gute (am liebsten massiv-holz...ist aber kein muss) CD-Regale her bekommen (die auch angeliefert werden - keine lust ewig bis zum nächsten möbelhaus etc. zu fahren) dann nur zu 

mfg LAX


----------



## Alux (14. März 2011)

also wenn dir DvD mäßig Platz fehlt einfach keine DvDs mehr kaufen (Filme gibts auch im Interne) oder du kaufst dir paar Spanplatten, schneidest Teile fürn Regal aus, schön lackieren und zusammenbauen schon hast ein Regal


----------



## Chakalaker (14. März 2011)

Sieht toll aus, auch wenn mir das zu chaotisch wäre.

Wobei das machts auch wieder lebendiger als das sterile, ich kaschiere das "sterile" mit dem Licht einer Neonröhre


----------



## Dracun (14. März 2011)

wooow .. mal ne Frage heißt du zufällig Tom und hast letztes Jahr in Köln im UWZ gearbeitet? 
Und was machst du bitte mit der Gleitcreme die unter deinem Handy steht  ????


----------



## Carcharoth (14. März 2011)

Das sieht irgendwie Berndstyle aus


----------



## Sam_Fischer (14. März 2011)

Wäre mir zu voll gestopft, und ist das auf Bild 2 eine Machete? :O


----------



## Sabito (14. März 2011)

Meine Zockerecke/n:
1. Fernseher und Spielekonsolen (da herscht ein tierischen Kabelwirrwar weil die Konsolen des Öfteren umgebaut werden)



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



2.Meine "Zockerecke" spiele mit nem Gamernotebook und da finde ich es auf dem Bett am bequemsten (denkt euch das Netbook weg da steht eigentlich das Notebook, meins hat aber den Geist aufgegeben, shit Grafikkarte und Displaybeleuchtung im *****)



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ist im Hochformat, passt sonst nicht die "Ecke drauf".^^ 

Fotos sind mit dem Handy gemacht, hatte keine Kamera zur Hand. -.-

Edit: Das mti dem Notebook auf dem Bett soll nicht heißen, dass ich keinen Schreibtisch habe


----------



## Chakalaker (14. März 2011)

Sabito schrieb:


> Meine Zockerecke/n:
> 1. Fernseher und Spielekonsolen (da herscht ein tierischen Kabelwirrwar weil die Konsolen des Öfteren umgebaut werden)



Gamecube 

Auch heute noch heute macht er mega Spaß vor allem mit Freunden


----------



## Sabito (14. März 2011)

Jaa Gamecube macht immer Spaß.^^ Bei meinem Bro steht noch die WII und die zweite PS2, sind am überlegen ob wir uns noch ne XBox zu legen, aber ich brauche mein Geld erstmal für ein neues Gamernotebook. Genauso fliegen i-wo noch Gameboys jeder Generation bei uns rum, wobei ich glaube meine Bücher sind inzwischen mehr Wert als das Alles.^^


----------



## Chakalaker (14. März 2011)

Sabito schrieb:


> Jaa Gamecube macht immer Spaß.^^ Bei meinem Bro steht noch die WII und die zweite PS2, sind am überlegen ob wir uns noch ne XBox zu legen, aber ich brauche mein Geld erstmal für ein neues Gamernotebook. Genauso fliegen i-wo noch Gameboys jeder Generation bei uns rum, wobei ich glaube meine Bücher sind inzwischen mehr Wert als das Alles.^^



Xbox ist toll =)

Vorallem weil jetzt ja bald Gears of War 3 kommt, allein deswegen lohnt sich die Anschaffung schon.

Außerdem hat sie auch tolle Multiplayerspieler 

Neeeeiiiiin ich will keine Ps3/Xbpx360 was ist besser Debatte starten ^^


----------



## Dracun (14. März 2011)

Jaa Sabito so ein paar Schmuckstücke sind auch in meinem Besitz  Verweise da mal auf mein myBuffed Profil  UNd die Sammlung steigt und steigt 
Es fehlen noch 
NES
Sega Mega Drive
Sega Master System 
Sega Dreamcast 

Denke dann habe ich alles was ich brauche


----------



## Sabito (14. März 2011)

So weit ich weiß ist meine Tante noch im Besitz eines alten Nintendosystems, weiß aber nicht ob sie mir das einfach so überlassen würde.


----------



## Humpelpumpel (14. März 2011)

Dracun schrieb:


> Und was machst du bitte mit der Gleitcreme die unter deinem Handy steht  ????


Sieht eher nach Ice-Gel aus.


----------



## Aterion (14. März 2011)

Humpelpumpel schrieb:


> Sieht eher nach Ice-Gel aus.




Das ist Gleitgel^^


----------



## Laxera (14. März 2011)

Dracun schrieb:


> wooow .. mal ne Frage heißt du zufällig Tom und hast letztes Jahr in Köln im UWZ gearbeitet?
> Und was machst du bitte mit der Gleitcreme die unter deinem Handy steht  ????



Tom ist richtig, köln aber net und UWZ kenne ich net



Sam_Fischer schrieb:


> Wäre mir zu voll gestopft, und ist das auf Bild 2 eine Machete? :O



nein, ein eigebohrenen-messer von gott weiß wo (ist ein erbstück von meinem - leider toten - onkel)



Humpelpumpel schrieb:


> Sieht eher nach Ice-Gel aus.



nennt sich aquaglide 

und ja es ist schöner als steril sauber (mag es nicht wenn ein tisch aussieht als wenn nur tote in dem haus wohnen würden d.h. wenn alles penibel sauber ist (lieber 5 meter staub als penibel sauber....leute mit putzfimmel mit denen würde ich am liebsten MOHRHUHN spielen (sie sind die hühner!) d.h. ich mag solche personen nicht)

mfg LAX
ps: naja nen screen mehr muss auf jedenfall noch her (schön währe immer noch 3x 26 zoll (wenn möglich mit 3D))


----------



## EspCap (14. März 2011)

Laxera schrieb:


> (lieber 5 meter staub als penibel sauber....



Ähm... nein. Und dann fühle ich mich doch geehrt, dass du mich nicht magst


----------



## Dracun (14. März 2011)

Laxera schrieb:


> nennt sich aquaglide
> 
> und ja es ist schöner als steril sauber (mag es nicht wenn ein tisch aussieht als wenn nur tote in dem haus wohnen würden d.h. wenn alles penibel sauber ist (lieber 5 meter staub als penibel sauber....leute mit putzfimmel mit denen würde ich am liebsten MOHRHUHN spielen (sie sind die hühner!) d.h. ich mag solche personen nicht)
> 
> ...


Also doch Gleitgel 

Und es hat ja keiner gesagt Steril rein .. aber hallo .... na ja du musst dich ja da wohl fühlen


----------



## Laxera (15. März 2011)

damit kann ich leben (und mit "mag ich net" meine ich den "putzwahn" ^^ - viele dieser "dauerputzer" sind doch ganz OK, ich hindere sie nur daran bei mir hier zu putzen (hab nen freund der kam mal hier an - für nen gemütlichen abend und meinte dann anfangen zu müssen meinen raum zu putzen (fragte mich wo staubsauger und wischmob sind....kam mir verarscht vor, als wenn ich leute einladen würde mir die bude zu putzen...ok damals sah es ein wenig mehr aus, weil ich tag zuvor ne kleine party im haus hatte  ))

so, nochmal des ganze (links scheinen nen schaden zu haben, so meinte zumindest wer in meinem "umbau" thema 

so: das da ist rechts neben mir (das große schwarze ist mein aktueller PC, der kleinere weiß-blaue dahinter ist ein "alt" PC (da kommt jetzt dann XP rauf, für alte games, ausser ich kriege meinen neuen PC bald, dann kommt da linux rauf (bisel server basteln), das "vor" dem PC (also ganz links im bild unten) sind WLAN-Accespoint, switch und ein USB-"Igel" und ein cardreader liegt da auch noch, ach ja: der stift da ist für mein kleines grafik-tablet)



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



das da ist vor mir (aufnahme von weiter weg (stehe am fenster links hinter dem schreibtisch - anders geht net weil ich mich nicht voll dahinter stellen kann, weil da ne wand ist (d.h. der schreibtisch der der 2te ist steht an der wand)) -was genau des alles ist: siehe weiter unten bei der "nah-aufnahme" 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



das da ist links neben mir (von direkt dahinter habe ich die aufnahme über dieser hier gemacht) - was das da alles ist? - naja, ein 2 alte keyboards (g15 refresh und ein saitek (schon älter....2006er baujahr)), hülle vom alten PC, ein leeres server gehäuse (der "einschub" mit den silbrigen "türen") und ein "ganz" alter rechner (1 GHZ!), paar kabel, altes PC-165 Headset von sennheiser, ne LED-Lampe....naja haufen zeug halt)



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



das da ist hinter mir an der wand (in größer, das kommt nochmal, von weiter weg) naja haufen DVDs, CDs und so weiter 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



nochmal rechts (in etwas näher ^^)



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



hinter mir in "klein"



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



direkter blick von wo ich sitze  - naja was sieht man: 2 monitore (klein hat 22 zoll, groß 24), einen laptop von acer mit nem "kleinen" i7-Kern, ne G19, 3 externe festplatten (die schwarzen teile da in der mitte über dem G19 display sind 1,5 TB Western Digital platten und das daneben ist eine 500 GB auch von WD (und die älteste externe die ich habe...wurde 2005 gekauft und hat alle (ausser die beiden, relativ neuen schwarzen) die danach kamen überlebt))



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





mfg LAX


----------



## Sabito (15. März 2011)

Muss mal zusehn das ich i-wann mein Zimmer umbaue, vll sollte ich den Schreibtisch aus dem Keller holen der ist wohl groß genug, der passt aber leider farblich nicht zum Rest des Zimmers,  und mir neben nem Gamerleptop noch nen vernünftigen Pc zulege. Derzeit sind auch 60% meiner Schubladen, Fächern und Regalbretter mit Büchern belegt (auf dem Bild von meiner "Zockerecke", also dem Bett, die Schublade die ein Stück weit auf ist ist voll mit Büchern und wiegt 40-50 Kilo).

P.s: Ich sollte mal ein Foto von unserer Zockerecke machen, wenn ich und mein Bro bei der Freundin meines Dads, bauen dann das Zimmer von einem ihrer Söhne um, zum Glück schläft der auf nem Sofa. 



Edit: Auf einem Schreibtisch zu zocken wäre aber ein Unding, sitze da dann mit dem Rücken zur Tür, wenn sich das ändern liese würd eich ja auch aufem Schreibtisch zocken und mir nur nen richtigen Pc zulegen. -.-


----------



## Legendary (15. März 2011)

Ganz ehrlich?

Wenn ich in so einem Loch leben müsste würd ich mir nen Kopfschuss geben. Allein die Staubballen aufm Boden...gestapeltes Zeug wo keiner mehr durchblickt...ne also wirklich, das hat nix mehr mit "ich bin nicht so sauber" zu tun. Das ist pures Chaos.


----------



## Sabito (15. März 2011)

Bei mir wird auch nur einmal im Monat aufgeräumt und vielleicht alle 2-3 Wochen Staub gesaugt. Also so schlimm finde ich das nicht.


----------



## Chakalaker (15. März 2011)

Das ist ja schon fast krank


----------



## asmolol (15. März 2011)

ich würd net alle paar monate mal aufräumen, sondern generell ordentlicher sein


----------



## Sabito (15. März 2011)

Chakalaker schrieb:


> Das ist ja schon fast krank




Dann solltest du besser nicht sehn wie es aussieht, wenn ich mal keinen Bock habe aufzuräumen, da kann man dann froh sein wenn man da noch nen weg durch mein Zimmer findet.   Das wichtigste ist das meine Bücher nicht einstauben.

Edit:Es hat nicht zufällig einer ne Idee wie man nen Schreibtisch hinstellen kann, so das man auf die Tür gucken kann, einzige Einschränkung: die Ecken die zur Verfügung stehen (insgesamt 2) liegen der Tür gegenüber. Bei Ideen PN falls nötig gibt es auch Fotos von den Ecken (dann aber von den verfügbaren 3 Ecken, wobei die Dritte eher nicht nutzbar ist).


----------



## EspCap (15. März 2011)

Sabito schrieb:


> Bei mir wird auch nur einmal im Monat aufgeräumt und vielleicht alle 2-3 Wochen Staub gesaugt. Also so schlimm finde ich das nicht.



Ich sauge jeden 2. Tag Staub O_o
Auf den ganzen Hochglanz/Klavierlack-Geräten sieht man ja jedes Staubkorn :/


----------



## tonygt (15. März 2011)

EspCap schrieb:


> Ich sauge jeden 2. Tag Staub O_o
> Auf den ganzen Hochglanz/Klavierlack-Geräten sieht man ja jedes Staubkorn :/



Naja zu viel Putzen ist auch nicht Gesund^^


----------



## EspCap (15. März 2011)

tonygt schrieb:


> Naja zu viel Putzen ist auch nicht Gesund^^



I know. Aber Staub saugen != Putzen. Zu den Leuten die alle 5 Minuten alles mit Sagrotan abwischen müssen gehöre ich jetzt wirklich definitiv nicht, falls du das meinst.


----------



## NexxLoL (15. März 2011)

Jetzt fehlt nur noch der: Deutschland-sucht-den-Super-Messi-Thread 
Wenn ich mal keine Lust aufs Aufräumen habe, liegen bei mir 3-4 Kleidungsstücke auf dem Boden, oder ich denke mal eine Woche nicht ans Staubsaugen, aber was hier einige Leute schreiben ist ja schon ziemlich hart 
Und zu den ganzen Sachen, die nur nutzlos herumliegen: Wozu gibt es denn Ebay-Kleinanzeigen? 

LG


----------



## Laxera (15. März 2011)

AÖ-Ravenation schrieb:


> Ganz ehrlich?
> 
> Wenn ich in so einem Loch leben müsste würd ich mir nen Kopfschuss geben. Allein die Staubballen aufm Boden...gestapeltes Zeug wo keiner mehr durchblickt...ne also wirklich, das hat nix mehr mit "ich bin nicht so sauber" zu tun. Das ist pures Chaos.



loch? lol das ist immerhin ein 24 qm raum d.h. groß genug (währe es ne wohnung währe es wohl genauso, nur das das bett nicht hier drin stehen würde) - ich meine falls du über mich sprichst....



Sabito schrieb:


> Bei mir wird auch nur einmal im Monat aufgeräumt und vielleicht alle 2-3 Wochen Staub gesaugt. Also so schlimm finde ich das nicht.



so denke ich mir des auch 



Chakalaker schrieb:


> Das ist ja schon fast krank



nope - und wie sagt einstein: das genie beherrscht das chaos  ^^ 



Sabito schrieb:


> Dann solltest du besser nicht sehn wie es aussieht, wenn ich mal keinen Bock habe aufzuräumen, da kann man dann froh sein wenn man da noch nen weg durch mein Zimmer findet.  Das wichtigste ist das meine Bücher nicht einstauben.
> 
> Edit:Es hat nicht zufällig einer ne Idee wie man nen Schreibtisch hinstellen kann, so das man auf die Tür gucken kann, einzige Einschränkung: die Ecken die zur Verfügung stehen (insgesamt 2) liegen der Tür gegenüber. Bei Ideen PN falls nötig gibt es auch Fotos von den Ecken (dann aber von den verfügbaren 3 Ecken, wobei die Dritte eher nicht nutzbar ist).



naja so ein zimmer (wo man nimmer durch fand) habe ich schon länger nimmer produziert....hatte des auch mal, nur: wenn ich nimmer zu meinen büchern (scheinen noch was gleich zu haben, sabito, wir beide scheinen bücher zu lieben) kann, dann muss aufgeräumt werden!



tonygt schrieb:


> Naja zu viel Putzen ist auch nicht Gesund^^



ganz meine meinung

mfg LAX
ps: sabito: mach mal bitte bildchen (dann können wir rest sicher mit deinen schreibtisch trouble helfen


----------



## Legendary (15. März 2011)

Ja ich meine dich.

Mit Loch meine ich sicherlich nicht die Größe...schau dir den Raum doch mal an. Oo Dunkel, dreckig und eben chaotisch.


----------



## Sabito (15. März 2011)

Werd ich morgen machen, setze mich mit nem Kumpel damit auch noch auseinander zurzeit der wollt auch schon Bilder haben, habe ne 360° ansicht vom Zimmer gemacht (in 9 Fotos). Werde mich wohl auch nach neuen Möbeln umsehn und einen neuen Fernseher (hoffe das Budget gibt das her auch wenn das zuezeit noch nach oben hin offen ist, soll heißen ich habe ka wie viel Geld mir wirklich zur Verfügung steht) 

Edit: Mein Zimmer hätte in etwa ne Größe von 24-32 m², was ich persönlich eigentlich zu klein finde alternative wäre ich räume den Partyraum im keller auf, ranoviere den und ziehe da ein der ist bestimmt doppelt so groß bloss im winter bestimmt schweine kalt


----------



## Laxera (16. März 2011)

dafür is es da im sommer kühl und im winter kann man

a) was anziehen 
b) einheizen

ach ja noch ne anmerkung:

du hast wenigstens nen (party-)keller, wir haben hier weder das eine noch das andere 
und nein ich finde meinen raum net klein  - ich meine das ist der größte raum des hauses 

mfg LAX
ps: dreckig ist net wahr (nicht penibel sauber, etwas staubig: JA das ist richtig, aber dreckig...ne, das währe es, wenn ich hier drin mit dreckigen schuhen und so rumrennen würde 
pps: dunkel? - ich mag dunkel (habe nachts fast immer nur 3 lichtschlangen an (hauptlicht ist aus) weil ich dämmerlicht liebe


----------



## Konov (16. März 2011)

Also mit den dicken Staubkugeln würde mir auch auf den Sack gehen, bzw. gar nicht erst entstehen weil ich fast jeden Tag staubsauge, wenn ichs schaffe. 

Aber sonst sieht es irgendwie nach Chaos aus, in dem nur du durchblickst. Von daher finde ich es legitim, sich dort wohlzufühlen... jeder wie er mag.


----------



## Laxera (16. März 2011)

recht hast du (sauge einmal im monat (bei unserem - uralt (das teil ist fast älter als ich!) - staubsauger dauert des auch ewig und gründlich ist das ding auch net....besen währe wohl besser (aber ich und aufräumen sind nun mal keine freunde ...)

naja mal sehen was mister "partykeller" mit seinem sach macht (man keller müsste man haben....wie gesagt wir haben keinen....gab es als das haus gebaut wurde nicht, weil wir hier am fluss (donau) liegen und früher wasserdichte keller eben nur mit sau-viel aufwand möglich gewesen währen bzw. zu der zeit (das haus stammt aus den 30er des letzten jahrtausends) vll überhaupt noch net)

mfg LAX


----------



## Sabito (16. März 2011)

Ich werde mein anliegen in einem neuen topic ausweiten, damit das hier nicht zu Ottilie wird

Ps:wer Fehler findet darf sie behalten sitze gerade in der Schule und Tipps dass auf meinem Handy und das korrigiert de Wörter beweise falsch
Mfg
Sabito


----------



## Laxera (16. März 2011)

damit hast noch was mit mir gemein (hab ich ein "umbau/umstell"-thema  ^^)

mfg LAX
ps: na dann mach mal auf (will mit labern....^^)


----------



## Sabito (16. März 2011)

mal ne frage an alle personen die 2+ monitore haben: wozu mehr als 1 monitor? diese frage lässt mir schon dne ganzen tag keine ruhe


----------



## Bloodletting (16. März 2011)

Sabito schrieb:


> mal ne frage an alle personen die 2+ monitore haben: wozu mehr als 1 monitor? diese frage lässt mir schon dne ganzen tag keine ruhe



Eine Seite Zocken, andere Seite surfen.

oder:

größerer Penis.


BTT:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## EspCap (16. März 2011)

Sabito schrieb:


> mal ne frage an alle personen die 2+ monitore haben: wozu mehr als 1 monitor? diese frage lässt mir schon dne ganzen tag keine ruhe



Weil es einfach fast unmöglich ist, mit einem Monitor angenehm/effizient zu arbeiten (wenn man mal weiß, wie viel besser es mit mehreren geht). 
Mit zwei Monitoren muss man nicht laufend zwischen Dokumenten etc. hin- und hertabben und hat einfach allgemein mehr Platz.


----------



## Sabito (16. März 2011)

@ EspCap
Da ich bisher nur mit Laptop gearbeitet/ gezockt habe und eh nie auf die Idee gekommen wäre 2 Monitore zu benutzen, weiß ich nciht wie praktisch das ist. Aber da ich eh mein Zimmer umbauen will oder gleich in den Keller ziehen will und mir da ne Zockerecke einrichten werde mit nem richtigen PC, kann ich mir das auch mal mit 2 Monitoren versuchen (oder merh^^),und nem Laptop damit mein PC auch mobil ist.^^

@ Bloodletting
Sieht net aus nicht ganz mein Geschmack, aber es hat seinen Charm und hm... Cola könnt ich jetzt auch drauf aber keine da.


----------



## Carcharoth (16. März 2011)

Sabito schrieb:


> mal ne frage an alle personen die 2+ monitore haben: wozu mehr als 1 monitor? diese frage lässt mir schon dne ganzen tag keine ruhe



WoW zocken und gleichzeitig irgend nen Film gucken oder im Internet surfen 
Auch praktisch beim questen/leveln. So kann man schnell im Internet nach den Mobs suchen.


----------



## JokerofDarkness (17. März 2011)

Laxera schrieb:


> ps: dreckig ist net wahr (nicht penibel sauber, etwas staubig: JA das ist richtig, aber dreckig...ne, das währe es, wenn ich hier drin mit dreckigen schuhen und so rumrennen würde


Doch Deine Bude ist dreckig, da musst Du nur mal die Bilder anschauen. Ich würde mich persönlich in Grund und Boden schämen, wenn das meine Bude wäre und als Gast würde ich nicht mal auf die Idee kommen, meine Schuhe auszuziehen.


----------



## Dominau (17. März 2011)

Bloodletting schrieb:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Sieht gemütlich aus.


----------



## Laxera (18. März 2011)

jo tut es (und da ist auch net steril aufgeräumt  *lacht*)

mfg LAX


----------



## Gauloises24 (20. März 2011)

Steril ist was ganz anderes, als ein ordentliches Zimmer oder eine ordentliche Wohnung...Bei manchen hier hilft es echt nur noch, wenn der Papa mal mit dem Müllsack das Zimmer aufräumt


----------



## Laxera (21. März 2011)

um es mal so zu sagen: HE WOULD NOT DARE!  (was auch gut so ist 


mfg LAX


----------



## Alux (31. März 2011)

So ich hab mal aufgeräumt.

So Frontansicht vom Schreibtisch



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Hier von etwas weiter weg



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Hier Fernseher und co ist schräg gegenüber vom Schreibtisch



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und hier nochmal von etwas näher



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Der Kabelsalat  hinterm Schreibtisch



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Konov (31. März 2011)

Staubflusen inc ^^

Aber ich glaub so siehts bei jedem unterm Schreibtisch aus.

Nette Bude auf jedenfall


----------



## Fauzi (1. April 2011)

Und ich dachte, ich hätte eine Unordnung..
Danke lieber Thread <3 ^^


----------



## Alux (1. April 2011)

Konov schrieb:


> Nette Bude auf jedenfall



Danke das Feine dran ist, dass ich den 1. Stock für mich allein hab.


----------



## Perkone (1. April 2011)

Meine Ecke post ich wohl lieber nicht, ansonsten krieg ich ne Anzeige vom Reinigungsamt


----------



## BlizzLord (1. April 2011)

Perkone schrieb:


> Meine Ecke post ich wohl lieber nicht, ansonsten krieg ich ne Anzeige vom Reinigungsamt



Bei mir ist es hinten am Rechner schlimm da wo der Lüfter die Lust rauspustet.
Da sammelt sich der Staub. :>
(Faulheit ist blöd  )


----------



## Legendary (1. April 2011)

BlizzLord schrieb:


> Bei mir ist es hinten am Rechner schlimm da wo der Lüfter die Lust rauspustet.
> Da sammelt sich der Staub. :>
> (Faulheit ist blöd  )



Ich blase meinen Rechner einmal im Monat komplett mit Druckluft aus, der ist immer klinisch rein, das verhindert jegliche Staubverteilung.


----------



## Alux (1. April 2011)

AÖ-Ravenation schrieb:


> Ich blase meinen Rechner einmal im Monat komplett mit Druckluft aus, der ist immer klinisch rein, das verhindert jegliche Staubverteilung.



klinisch rein... hast du nen MAC?


----------



## llcool13 (4. April 2011)

Sabito schrieb:


> mal ne frage an alle personen die 2+ monitore haben: wozu mehr als 1 monitor? diese frage lässt mir schon dne ganzen tag keine ruhe



Auf dem einen Monitor spiele ich, auf dem anderen habe TS, X-Fire etc. laufen. Firefox natürlich auch. Ist einfach bequemer da man nicht immer raus taben muss wenn mal was ausserhalb des Spieles passiert. Aber unbedingt nötig ist es natürlich nicht. Halt ne reine bequemlichkeits Sache.


----------



## DJ Dancer (5. April 2011)

so nachdem zam ja gesagt hat wir sollen alle mal hier rein schauen um zu sehen wie andere suchties so hausen.
zeig ich mal meine suchtecke.
und ja das sind 2 mäuse. die benutze ich sogar regelmässig beide (eine rechte hand, eine linke hand  )
ich hoffe  AÖ-Ravenation reicht meine ordnung. wenn nicht wayne 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bloodletting (14. April 2011)

Eine G700, Logitech-Boxen, 2 Bildschirme ....... und ne weiße Standardtastatur. Da ist was in deiner Budget-Planung scheiße gelaufen. xD


----------



## Laxera (14. April 2011)

recht hast du  (hatte gestern - weil PC im eimer (startet nimmer d.h. er friert direkt nachdem er die CPU identifiziert hat ein) - mal meine alte, weiße standart cherry-tastatur wieder mal auf dem tisch (dachte der rechner spricht auf PS2 an, bei USB macht der des nämlich net....ich komme net mal ins BIOS) und das sieht ehrlich gesagt bescheiden aus (was es auf dem foto auch tut) 

aber sonst: sieht gemütlich aus (Nur das bei mir die monitore auf dem glasdings oben stehen würden und nur keyboard etc. unten auf dem "kleinen" tischchen  - soll heißen: das tischchen würde direkt an dem glas dran stehen 

mfg LAX


----------



## Legendary (14. April 2011)

Alux schrieb:


> klinisch rein... hast du nen MAC?



Huch...heute erst gesehen, liest es zwar eh nicht aber naja...hassen vielleicht nicht aber ich stehe mit Apple auf Kriegsfuß. :>


@DJ Dancer...du hoffst das mir deine Ordnung gefällt aber wenn nicht ist es dir egal? Diese Logik möcht ich auch haben


----------



## H2OTest (21. April 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## eMJay (23. April 2011)

Schaut ihr euch die Bilder die hier reingestellt werden Teilweise nicht an?

Oder seid ihr krank und habt Schüttelfrost? 

Das würde die Teilweise sehr verwackelten Bilder erklären.


----------



## H2OTest (23. April 2011)

das ist mitm handy geamcht, damit kreige ich iwie keine scharfen bilde hin


----------



## Sigmea (6. Mai 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Legendary (8. Mai 2011)

Nice.


----------



## MasterXoX (8. Mai 2011)

Ich würds ja toll finden wenn ihr imagebanana nehmen könntet und ned immer dieses beschissen lahme directupload oder imageshack oder wie das auch heißt


----------



## Terrorsatan (8. Mai 2011)

Meine "ecke" 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



sogar mit imagebanana ;D


----------



## EspCap (8. Mai 2011)

Ich würde die Zotac-Box hinten an den Monitor schrauben, schafft Platz


----------



## Konov (8. Mai 2011)

Dann poste ich auch mal meine "Ecke".




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Terrorsatan (8. Mai 2011)

Jaa ich hatte sie schon hinten dran, aber wenn man da mal die DVD oder die sdkarte wechseln will... mit dem Regal über meinem Schirm is das immer die hölle ;D

zumal meine Maus immer wieder nen wackler hat und da muss man dann halt das Kabel einmal raus und rein machen ;D


----------



## Dracun (10. Mai 2011)

EIn MIniUpdate von mir 

Meine Regale haben sich ein wenig verändert 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Der Rest ist dann hier zu lesen 
http://forum.buffed.de/index.php/topic/19970-wo-spielst-du/page__view__findpost__p__3034710


----------



## Unkas72 (11. Mai 2011)

außer den Browsergames Ars Regendi und Comunio spiele ich nur bei meinem Bruder auf der X-Box und PS2 im Hotseat Worms oder Buzz, oder an einem echten Tisch Siedler und andere Gesellschaftsspiele


----------



## Legendary (12. Mai 2011)

Dracun schrieb:


> EIn MIniUpdate von mir
> 
> Meine Regale haben sich ein wenig verändert
> 
> ...



Schöne Spielesammlung. :>


Hab übrigens die gleiche Tapete ausser das die Rosen nicht schwarz ausgefüllt sind, hängt bei mir im Schlafzimmer.


----------



## Dracun (12. Mai 2011)

ÄÖ das ist net alles(den Rest der Sammlung ist bei mir im Blog zu bewundern ) und die hängt bei uns auch im Schlafzimmer  Aber nur auf einer Wand .. der Rest halt einen weißen Kalk Streich Putz mit weißer Farbe drüber,(damit dat auch weiß ist und auf der Seite wo des Bett ist, ist ein ca. 60 cm dicker brauner Streifen über die komplette Länge der Wand.. Das sieht sehr gut aus


----------



## Legendary (12. Mai 2011)

Ja sehr nice, hab mir grad paar Bilder angesehen. 

Bei mir hängt die auch nur an einer Wand, Rest ist nur weiß gestrichen  Auf allen 4 Wänden wäre das auch too much. Aber ich find se schön mit dem Glanzeffekt, habe den Kauf nie bereut. <3


----------



## Xerodes (15. Mai 2011)

Tach!
Hier mal ein Bild von meiner kleiner PC-Ecke:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Eigentlich wollte ich noch einen 2. Monitor aufstellen, aber dafür hätte mein Rechner unter den Tisch wandern müssen, aber das kommt nicht in Frage 
Links im Bild sieht man mein bescheidenes CD-Regal. Die Tischplatte ist eine zurechtgesäge Arbeitsplatte aus dem Baumarkt, die dierekt an der Wand befestigt ist - das spart die Tischbeine.
Besonders Stolz bin ich auf das Gehäuse, ein Thermaltake Xaser III FireballEdition <3 Die inneren Werte sind leider nicht mehr so propper.

gruß, Xero!


----------



## Dominau (15. Mai 2011)

Ich hätte angst das mein Pc da runterfällt


----------



## Xerodes (15. Mai 2011)

Dominau schrieb:


> Ich hätte angst das mein Pc da runterfällt



Rechts daneben ist eine Schrankwand. Dahin kann er schon mal nicht abhauen


----------



## Yadiz (16. Mai 2011)

> Wo spielst du?


Im Moment hier =) Dumm nur, dass meistens die Katze im Weg sitzt



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Carcharoth (16. Mai 2011)

Bwahaha, das obere Bild ist Gold wert. Als ob du die Katze fernsteuern willst ;D


----------



## zoizz (16. Mai 2011)

Dracun schrieb:


> EIn MIniUpdate von mir
> Meine Regale haben sich ein wenig verändert



Ich find den kleinen Buddha am besten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Zer0bl4ck (20. Mai 2011)

So ebn schnell mitm Handy gemacht 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nebola (22. Mai 2011)

So siehts hier atm aus. 










			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



und 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## yves1993 (23. Mai 2011)

Mal lieber Spolertags anbringen damit diese Bildmonster net sofort den Thread langziehen 



Spoiler






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







Spoiler






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Juhuu! Kabelsalat :_D


Spoiler






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Uuund zu guter Letzt die Ansicht meiner "Fuckyeah- Ecke" vom Bett aus ... <3 (Soo stolz auf das Mona Lisa Poster XD)



Spoiler






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lenschemania (5. Juni 2011)

ich zocke hier (siehe anhang)

50 zoll samsung plasma, läuft über onkyo 7.1 anlage.


----------



## Konov (5. Juni 2011)

Lenschemania schrieb:


> ich zocke hier (siehe anhang)
> 
> 50 zoll samsung plasma, läuft über onkyo 7.1 anlage.



Der Bildschirm sieht nice aus. 
Und das Holz von dem Möbelstück gefällt mir auch.


----------



## Lenschemania (5. Juni 2011)

Konov schrieb:


> Der Bildschirm sieht nice aus.
> Und das Holz von dem Möbelstück gefällt mir auch.



Danke.
Das ist aber nen TV! War mir wichtig, dass mein TV nen nice Design hat. Diese schlichten TVs sehen einfach nicht aus...der den ich habe, ist mit Glas ummantelt und nicht mit diesem billigen Klavirlack-Plastik müll.  Die Holzfarbe nennt sich Kirsche.


----------



## pampam (5. Juni 2011)

Lenschemania schrieb:


> ich zocke hier (siehe anhang)
> 
> 50 zoll samsung plasma, läuft über onkyo 7.1 anlage.


Da kann mans aushalten 

Ist der AV-Reveiver zufällig ein Onkyo TX-SR578? Den hab ich nämlich auch...


----------



## xxhajoxx (7. Juni 2011)

Man sind eure Zockerplätze alle Sauber  ich muss mal meinen Platz aufräumen  dann stell ich auch ein Foto on 
Hab Laptop PS2/PS3 und 32" LCD TV hier stehen dazwischen Müll und Müll xD


----------



## Magogan (7. Juni 2011)

Ich zocke hier auf einem 22 Zoll großen Bildschirm, ich könnte war auch auf meinem Beamer zocken mit 80 Zoll, aber leider geht das noch nicht, da es hier ein paar Platzprobleme gibt ... Aber wenn ich eine eigene Wohnung habe, werde ich das Problem beheben  Und dann lade ich euch auch ein Foto hoch


----------



## JokerofDarkness (25. Juni 2011)

Er kommt .....



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


..... am Dienstag in 59"!


----------



## Soramac (25. Juni 2011)

viel zu klein! 70'' hier stehen und schon knapp 4 Jahre alt und dann kommst du noch mit 59''


----------



## Gauloises24 (25. Juni 2011)

Oh mann Joker, du erfüllst dir einen meiner Träume


----------



## Sam_Fischer (25. Juni 2011)

Ich frage mich für was man einen Neuen Fernseher ankündigen soll? man kann es auch übertreiben, neues Pic hätte am Dienstag auch gereicht.


----------



## Legendary (25. Juni 2011)

JokerofDarkness schrieb:


> Er kommt .....
> 
> ..... am Dienstag in 59"!


Ein Samsung?! Ich bin wirklich enttäuscht von dir...   


@Sam_Fisher:

Joker darf das, er hat hier auch mit weitem Abstand die geilste Heimkino Anlage und ich freu mich jedes Mal wenn ich was neues seh.


----------



## Alux (25. Juni 2011)

AÖ-Ravenation schrieb:


> Ein Samsung?! Ich bin wirklich enttäuscht von dir...
> 
> 
> @Sam_Fisher:
> ...



das stimmt, bei seiner Ausstattung wird so mancher neidisch


----------



## JokerofDarkness (25. Juni 2011)

Sam_Fischer schrieb:


> Ich frage mich für was man einen Neuen Fernseher ankündigen soll? man kann es auch übertreiben, neues Pic hätte am Dienstag auch gereicht.


Stimmt, aber ich freue mich so und wollte Euch an meiner Freude ein bissl teilhaben lassen. Son Teil kauft man ja nicht alle Tage und weitreichende Veränderungen zieht das dann auch nach sich. Wenn der Sammy keine Macken hat, dann bleibt er im Wohnzimmer, der 50" Pana kommt ins Schlafzimmer und der 37" Toshi von dort, wird an Junior vererbt. Letzterem baue ich gerade das Zimmer um und entweder zu seinem Geburtstag oder Weihnachten kriegt auch er ne PS3 inkl. Lichtspielereien etc. Dann bekommst Du von allem wahnsinnig viele Photos, was meine überbrodelnde Vorfreude wieder wett macht. Deal?


----------



## Sam_Fischer (25. Juni 2011)

OK Deal, aber nur wenn du Unboxing Video vom neuen Fernseher machst,  natürlich nur wenn du willst^^


----------



## JokerofDarkness (25. Juni 2011)

Ein Video kann ich gerne drehen, aber ein Unboxing Video eines TVs ist mehr als unspektakulär.


----------



## EspCap (26. Juni 2011)

JokerofDarkness schrieb:


> Er kommt .....



Ein Samsung! Glückwunsch


----------



## JokerofDarkness (26. Juni 2011)

EspCap schrieb:


> Ein Samsung! Glückwunsch


Na ob das so gut ist, wird sich noch zeigen


----------



## Legendary (26. Juni 2011)

Ich sag mal so...ein Sony wäre bestimmt besser.


----------



## Tilbie (26. Juni 2011)

Metz > All


----------



## MasterXoX (26. Juni 2011)

Tilbie schrieb:


> Metz > All



Loewe und Technisat gibts auch noch^^


----------



## EspCap (26. Juni 2011)

MasterXoX schrieb:


> Loewe und Technisat gibts auch noch^^



Wobei Technisat bei den Fernsehern ja wirklich den allerletzten Ramsch hat. Die Receiver sind super, aber Fernseher... ne.


----------



## Legendary (26. Juni 2011)

Technisat...da kann ich mir gleich ne Grundig Kiste hinklatschen. Und Loewe ist einfach nur krank teuer...die verbauen genauso schlechte / gute Panels wie andere Hersteller, nur das man wie bei Apple für den Namen 50% Aufschlag zahlt. Bei Sony krieg ich für das Geld auch Qualität, wenngleich man dort natürlich auch den Namen mitbezahlt.


----------



## JokerofDarkness (26. Juni 2011)

So Jungs mal ruhig mit den wilden Pferden. Weder Metz, Löwe, Sony oder Technisat bauen Plasmas. Somit bleiben 3 Hersteller im Rennen und die besten Plasmas bauen nun mal Panasonic und Samsung.


----------



## Schrottinator (26. Juni 2011)

JokerofDarkness schrieb:


> So Jungs mal ruhig mit den wilden Pferden. Weder Metz, Löwe, Sony oder Technisat bauen Plasmas. Somit bleiben 3 Hersteller im Rennen und die besten Plasmas bauen nun mal Panasonic und Samsung.



Irgendwie bin ich beruhigt, dass ich nen Panasonic hab.


----------



## Käpt’n Blaubär (26. Juni 2011)

Yadiz schrieb:


> Im Moment hier =) Dumm nur, dass meistens die Katze im Weg sitzt
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Schieß das Vieh beim Fenster raus und gut ists!


----------



## Legendary (26. Juni 2011)

JokerofDarkness schrieb:


> So Jungs mal ruhig mit den wilden Pferden. Weder Metz, Löwe, Sony oder Technisat bauen Plasmas. Somit bleiben 3 Hersteller im Rennen und die besten Plasmas bauen nun mal Panasonic und Samsung.



Ach das isn Plasma? Oo Ok...das ändert natürlich einiges. Darf ich fragen warum kein LCD/LED? Gibts sowas nicht in der Größe?


----------



## JokerofDarkness (26. Juni 2011)

AÖ-Ravenation schrieb:


> Darf ich fragen warum kein LCD/LED? Gibts sowas nicht in der Größe?


Derselbe Grund wie immer: Plasma ist und bleibt die ausgereiftere Technik. Hinzu kommt, dass ich nie oder absolut selten am Tage schaue und wenn kann ich das Zimmer jederzeit komplett verdunkeln. Nicht zuletzt auch der wesentlich günstigere Preis bei natürlicherer Bildwiedergabe. Der Witz an dem Gerät ist aber, dass man über das Servicemenu auf ein höheres Modell kostenlos upgraden kann. Man hat dieses Modell quasi per Software einiger Optionen beraubt, die man dadurch wieder freischaltet. Möglich ist das auch nur, weil Samsung ab diesem Modell bis zur Toprange immer das gleiche Panel benutzt.


----------



## JokerofDarkness (2. Juli 2011)

Bei mir sieht es derzeit so aus, dass ich den 50" Pana und den 59" Sammy immer mal wieder simultan laufen habe. Das Einstellen und Vergleichen fällt mir aufgrund der Größe nicht gerade leicht. Man denkt zwar im ersten Moment vom Papier her, dass 9 Zoll in der Bilddiagonale jetzt einen nicht so großen Unterschied ausmachen, aber seht selbst:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Die Qualität der Bilder möchte ich entschuldigen, da diese bei laufendem Film mal eben mit dem iPhone gemacht wurden. Ich denke aber, dass man sich zumindest einen Größeneindruck verschaffen konnte.


----------



## SWeeT_mushrOOms (2. Juli 2011)

Hast du vor beide Glotzen zu behalten oder willste mir eine von den beiden rüberschicken  ?


----------



## EspCap (2. Juli 2011)

Joah, macht schon was her der Samsung  Und ich finde den Unterschied durchaus nicht klein, von hier aus. 
Aber wie machst du das, dass die beide genau das gleiche Bild haben? Die hängen dann ja wohl am selben Bluray-Player? Kann man das einfach so klonen, das Bild (mit entsprechender Hardware)?


----------



## JokerofDarkness (2. Juli 2011)

SWeeT_mushrOOms schrieb:


> Hast du vor beide Glotzen zu behalten oder willste mir eine von den beiden rüberschicken  ?


Die kleine Glotze kommt ins Schlafzimmer. 




EspCap schrieb:


> Aber wie machst du das, dass die beide genau das gleiche Bild haben? Die hängen dann ja wohl am selben Bluray-Player? Kann man das einfach so klonen, das Bild (mit entsprechender Hardware)?


Ich habe am Ausgang des AVR einen HDMi Splitter hängen, der die simultane Ausgabe des HDMi Signals erlaubt. Hab quasi jetzt einfach das HDMi Kabel vom Beamer in den Samsung gesteckt.


----------



## MasterXoX (2. Juli 2011)

Klein? Haha der war gut


----------



## Soramac (2. Juli 2011)

Sieht gut aus


----------



## Carcharoth (2. Juli 2011)

Viel Spass beim rumsägen damit das Ding da reinpasst ;D


----------



## JokerofDarkness (2. Juli 2011)

Da muss nix gesägt werden. Die Halterung muss ausgetauscht werden und im schlimmsten Fall erhält ein Brett eine Kabeldurchführung. Dafür baue ich das Brett nicht einmal aus. Habe nämlich gleich für alle möglichen Eventualitäten vorgesorgt


----------



## Sam_Fischer (2. Juli 2011)

Was macht Joker wohl heute? den ganzen tag Tv Verkabeln und den Fernseher an die wand Montieren.


----------



## JokerofDarkness (2. Juli 2011)

Da die Wandhalterung heute nicht in der Post war, wird leider nichts montiert.


----------



## Soramac (2. Juli 2011)

Ist es nicht der selbe Hersteller? Sonst muesste man nur andere Schrauben benutzen.


----------



## JokerofDarkness (2. Juli 2011)

Der 50er ist ein Pana, der 59er ein Samsung. Die Schrauben sind weniger das Problem, denn davon habe ich noch welche daliegen. Ich hatte bei meiner individuellen Installation aber damals die Schienen der Halterung abgelängt. Der Samsung hat bauartbedingt aber eine andere Größe und somit sind die Schienen jetzt zu kurz. Des Weiteren kann der 59er jetzt definitiv dichter an die Wand, da er hinten über eine glatte Rückwand verfügt. Der 50er kommt ja oben ins Schlafzimmer und kann nun auch dichter an die Wand, da er ja nun nicht vor dem Laminat "schweben" muss. Im Übrigen wollte ich die TVs auch direkt an der Wand sichern, falls doch mal eingebrochen wird und der Hund gerade nicht zu Hause ist. Bei diesen hier, wird nach dem Aufhängen des TVs ein sogenanntes Schwert von unten einmal komplett durchgezogen und auf einer Seite unsichtbar mit einem Sicherheitsschloß gesichert. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sam_Fischer (2. Juli 2011)

Ich glaub wohl kaum das sich ein Einbrecher sich die mühe macht den Fernseher von der wand abmontieren? ^^


----------



## Dracun (2. Juli 2011)

Wenn das schnell geht sicherlich ..


----------



## JokerofDarkness (2. Juli 2011)

Sam_Fischer schrieb:


> Ich glaub wohl kaum das sich ein Einbrecher sich die mühe macht den Fernseher von der wand abmontieren? ^^


Welche Mühe? Wenn man kein Schloß dran hat, kann man einen TV in weniger als 2 Minuten von der Wand nehmen und ins Auto packen. Profeesionelle Einbrecher räumen Dir die Bude in null Komma nichts leer. Aus diesem Grunde bleibt der Hund fast immer zu Hause. Da bräuchte ich dann eigentlich nicht mal die Tür verschließen.


----------



## Carcharoth (2. Juli 2011)

JokerofDarkness schrieb:


> Profeesionelle Einbrecher räumen Dir die Bude in null Komma nichts leer. Aus diesem Grunde bleibt der Hund fast immer zu Hause.



Willst du, dass dir jemand den Hund klaut? oO


----------



## JokerofDarkness (2. Juli 2011)

Kein Einbrecher wird auch nur versuchen sich unerlaubten Zutritt zu verschaffen, wenn der Kopp hinter der Scheibe auftaucht.


----------



## JokerofDarkness (7. Juli 2011)

So der neue 59" Plasma hängt nun auch endlich und die neue 360 wurfe auch gleich noch integriert:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## painschkes (7. Juli 2011)

_Sehr sehr cool ;-)_


----------



## Perkone (7. Juli 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Und dabei is das noch aufgeräumt, aber ich finds gut so haha


----------



## Schrottinator (7. Juli 2011)

Ziemlich spartanisch die Einrichtung


----------



## Konov (7. Juli 2011)

Aufs nötigste beschränkt? ^^

Kippen und Bier


----------



## Perkone (7. Juli 2011)

Joa klor, was brauch ich mehr haha


----------



## BlizzLord (7. Juli 2011)

JokerofDarkness schrieb:


> Kein Einbrecher wird auch nur versuchen sich unerlaubten Zutritt zu verschaffen, wenn der Kopp hinter der Scheibe auftaucht.



Naja möchte nichts raufbeschwören aber Tür nen kleines bissle auf einer hält die Tür soweit zu das der nicht raus kann der andere kloppt den Hund mit irgendwas hartes weich.
(Nein ich plane nicht bei ihm einzubrechen)

Also Theoretisch ein guter Plan wie es in der praxis aussieht werden wir wohl nie erfahren.


----------



## Kaldreth (8. Juli 2011)

Sehr cool Joker! Sag mal ist da ne Macke oben links in dem Fernseher? Sieht so komisch aus!


----------



## Konov (8. Juli 2011)

Kaldreth schrieb:


> Sehr cool Joker! Sag mal ist da ne Macke oben links in dem Fernseher? Sieht so komisch aus!



Sieht nach Plastikfolien Einschweißung aus.


----------



## Pickpocket (9. Juli 2011)

http://img839.imageshack.us/img839/1146/20110709154329.jpg
Bitte nicht die komischen Bilder beachten die kommen demnächst weg ^^


----------



## Konov (9. Juli 2011)

Pickpocket schrieb:


> http://img839.images...10709154329.jpg
> Bitte nicht die komischen Bilder beachten die kommen demnächst weg ^^



Der Eisbär ist doch voll knuffig. Würd ich mir auch aufhängen. ^^


----------



## EspCap (9. Juli 2011)

Läuft Scrubs wieder auf Pro7? Kommt das Tatsache in HD auf Pro7HD oder wie üblich nicht?


----------



## Arosk (9. Juli 2011)

Scrubs kommt schon ewig auf ProSieben, glaub so ab 2-4 Uhr


----------



## Pickpocket (9. Juli 2011)

das ist knut, n poster was vom bund deutscher tierfreunde verteilt wurde als ich mal in saarbrücken war
e: das foto hab ich 10min vorm post gemacht ergo ja


----------



## Perkone (9. Juli 2011)

Wo ihr grad von redet... Das muss ich auch wieder aufhängen nach Zimmerumzug. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Arni4k (12. Juli 2011)

Sorry für die schlechte Bildquali, aber musst mein altes Handy benutzen, daher das ich mein neues Handy nicht gefunden habe 
Digicam hat es Frauchen bei ihr Zuhause!

Ansonsten setup:
18 Zoll LED BenQ Monitor (Zweitbildschirm)
22 1/2 Zoll LED, full HD AOC Gaming Monitor (Hauptbildschirm)

Drück mich Vorsichtig
Und nochemal Vorsichtig


----------



## Laxera (18. Juli 2011)

Yadiz schrieb:


> Im Moment hier =) Dumm nur, dass meistens die Katze im Weg sitzt
> 
> 
> 
> ...



sieht gemütlich aus .....ach ja, wenn du stargate fan bist musst du deine katze sofort erschießen (goa'uld sag ich nur)  ^^ 

mfg LAX
ps: Joker: wo arbeitest du das du einfach mal so deinen TV austauschen kannst?


----------



## painschkes (18. Juli 2011)

Laxera schrieb:


> ps: Joker: wo arbeitest du das du einfach mal so deinen TV austauschen kannst?



_Steht irgendwo das er das "einfach so" kann / gemacht hat? ;-)

Und selbst wenn - für ihn doch toll - oder nicht? :-)

Er arbeitet (sofern sich das nicht geändert hat) in der Wirtschaft - genaueres soll er dir sagen - sofern er möchte._


----------



## Jawul (19. Juli 2011)

So auch mal meine Zocker ecken 
Erstes wie man so warscheinlich sieht Pc 
Zweitens Ps2 ( austausch folgt auf ps3 ) in den Schubladen befinden sich eine N64, Sega und normale Nintendo 

Leider habe ich derzeit keine Boxen da ich ziemlich viel am planen bin was den Tv schrank angeht ( TV Rack Tv an die wand stereo oder 5.1 anlage usw usw )

http://imageshack.us/g/844/062vh.jpg/


----------



## Nyume (20. Juli 2011)

JokerofDarkness schrieb:


> So der neue 59" Plasma hängt nun auch endlich und die neue 360 wurfe auch gleich noch integriert:
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...



Darf man fragen, wie teuer deine gesamte Technik Ausstattung in dem Zimmer so ca. war und wie viel Arbeitsstunden da so ca. eingeflossen sind, bis alles so aussah, wie es jetzt aussieht?


----------



## bkeleanor (20. Juli 2011)

@ Joker poste mal ein bild von deinem Hund.


----------



## Magogan (20. Juli 2011)

Ich zocke an einem ganz normalen Monitor mit 22 Zoll Bilddiagonale. Hab meinen PC unter dem Schreibtisch versteckt und die Kabel dahinter. Da ich bald umziehe, werde ich dann Bilder von meiner neuen Wohnung posten. (Wird sich aber nicht viel verändern.) Dann werde ich auch noch die Möglichkeit haben, mit einem etwas größerem Bild zu zocken (rund 113 Zoll Bilddiagonale (entspricht rund 287 cm)). Beamer sind einfach toll =)


----------



## Dracun (20. Juli 2011)

bkeleanor schrieb:


> @ Joker poste mal ein bild von deinem Hund.


Ja der fehlt noch  wohl wahr wohl wahr


----------



## painschkes (20. Juli 2011)

_


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Nächstes mal einfach in seinem Blog vorbeischauen.. ;-)_


----------



## Dracun (20. Juli 2011)

Sein Blog ist bekannt das Foto jetzt aber nicht.  Zumindest seine Bautagebücher sind mir bekannt


----------



## mastergamer (20. Juli 2011)

Das ist der Hund mit den mächtigen Klöten!


----------



## JokerofDarkness (20. Juli 2011)

Nyume schrieb:


> Darf man fragen, wie teuer deine gesamte Technik Ausstattung in dem Zimmer so ca. war und wie viel Arbeitsstunden da so ca. eingeflossen sind, bis alles so aussah, wie es jetzt aussieht?


Klar darfst Du fragen, ist ja kein Geheimnis und die UVPs kann sich ja auch jeder ergooglen. Die Preise sind aufgerundet und meine realen Kaufpreise:

Beamer (Epson EH-TW 3500 LPE mit Ersatzlampe) neu - 1500€
TV (Samsung PS59D550 + 4 3D-Brillen) neu - 1727€
Leinwand (EH Tension Leinwand 92") neu - 650€
AVR (Denon AVR 2807) Ausläufer neu - 350€
DVD (Denon DVD 2930) gebraucht - 140€
Wii (Black Mod Case) neu - Gewinnspiel
XBOX 360 Slim (mit HDD LW) neu - 235€
HD Sat Receiver (Technisat HD S2+) neu - 345€
Musikstreamer (Logitech Squeezebox Touch + 500GB WD HDD) gebraucht - 180€
Mediaplayer (Dvico Tvix 6500) gebraucht - 130€
Festplatten (8 Stück) neu - 500€
PS3 (60GB Fat Lady) neu - Beigabe Handyvertrages
Boxen (Infinity Beta in 5.1) gebraucht - 950€
Sub (Infinity Beta SW 12) neu - 350€
Granitplatten und Absorber neu - 300€
Fernbedienung (Logitech Harmony 785) neu - 100€
Beleuchtete Wand (Materialkosten) neu - 155€
Rack (Materialkosten) neu - 350€
Kabel / Netzleisten etc. neu - 350€
Arbeitszeit & Planung - unbezahlbar

Macht zusammen genau *8112€*. Das alles natürlich nur im Wohnzimmer und ohne irgend eine CD / DVD oder BD. So nun ist es raus! 



bkeleanor schrieb:


> @ Joker poste mal ein bild von deinem Hund.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## JokerofDarkness (20. Juli 2011)

mastergamer schrieb:


> Das ist der Hund mit den mächtigen Klöten!


Der hat die gleichen Cochones wie sein Herrchen


----------



## Dracun (20. Juli 2011)

Joker aber mal ehrlich ... vor dem hätte ich keine Angst .. mit dem würde ich eher knuddeln wollen ...so en schnuckel ist das 

Aber trotzdem ich habe den Mixer nicht vergessen *hust*


----------



## JokerofDarkness (20. Juli 2011)

Der ist ja auch nicht da um Angst und Schrecken zu verbreiten, sondern um im Ernstfall richtig zu reagieren.


----------



## Dracun (20. Juli 2011)

Der kleene ist doch bestimmt voll der Schmusewuschel oder?? ....

*hör ich mich gerade wirklich so schwul an?*

Aber egal ... ein schönes Kerlchen hast du da


----------



## JokerofDarkness (20. Juli 2011)

Dracun schrieb:


> Der kleene ist doch bestimmt voll der Schmusewuschel oder?? ....


Ja!



Dracun schrieb:


> *hör ich mich gerade wirklich so schwul an?*


Nein!



Dracun schrieb:


> Aber egal ... ein schönes Kerlchen hast du da


Danke!


----------



## Kaldreth (21. Juli 2011)

Hunde sind die beste Alarmanlagen! Ich werde es nie vergessen wie der Spitzpudeldachsbernadiner meiner Eltern Marke große Fußhupe einen Einbrecher verjagt hat als er versucht hat bei uns einzubrechen. Wir waren allerdings alle zu Hause und der Einbrecher hatte wohl Angst das wir durchs kläffen wach werden, was wir auch sind.... 

Toll bei mir ist ein Bausparvertrag zuteilungsfähig geworden. Eine Investition in eine Heimkinoanlage ist allerdings am Veto meiner Hälfte gescheitert. Auch die Androhung, dass ich dann Regale selber bauen und in dem Zusammenhang mit Werkzeugen mit hohem Verletzungspotential hantieren werde (bin wirklich ein Handwerkslegasteniker) hat sie mit Hinweis auf meine gute Arbeitsunfähigkeits-und Lebensversicherung nicht zum Umstimmen bewegt.

Ihr gefällt es so wie es ist mich regt dieser Kabelwirrwarr, den ich nicht unter Kontrolle bekomme auf!


----------



## Exilee (22. Juli 2011)

So, 

mein erster Post in diesem Forum... dann gewähre ich euch mal einen Einblick in meine "Gamer-Station"

[attachment=12061:IMG_0739.jpg]

[attachment=12062:IMG_0740.jpg]

Hinter dem Lappi, steht noch die PS3...

[attachment=12063:IMG_0741.jpg]

Hier kann ich entspannen =)

[attachment=12064:IMG_0742.jpg]

Und das ist mein neuer TV... leider wurde dieser kaputt geliefert. Jetzt warte ich auf Ersatz. Alle Geräte und Bildschirme/TV's sind miteinander verbunden. Egal wo ich bin, ich kann überall auf jedes Gerät zugreifen... Ja ich bin ein bequemer Mensch ^^

Und da ich total auf blaues Licht stehe, habe ich meinem Zimmer 2 Beleuchtungsarten spendiert. Einmal normal... und wenn ich Spiele, leuchtet ALLES Blau... mein Tisch, Bett, Wand etc


----------



## JokerofDarkness (22. Juli 2011)

Das Bett ist aber schon ein wenig Porno  Und gegen oder halt auch für die ganzen Kabel empfehle ich einen Kabelschlauch.


----------



## Magogan (23. Juli 2011)

JokerofDarkness schrieb:


> Beamer (Epson EH-TW 3500 LPE mit Ersatzlampe) neu - 1500&#8364;
> TV (Samsung PS59D550 + 4 3D-Brillen) neu - 1727&#8364;
> Leinwand (EH Tension Leinwand 92") neu - 650&#8364;
> AVR (Denon AVR 2807) Ausläufer neu - 350&#8364;
> ...



Mann hast du viel Geld ausgegeben ... Ich habe nur 500 Euro für den Beamer (Acer H5350) ausgegeben und meine rund 113 Zoll große (Diagonale des Sichtbereichs (250x141 cm)), motorbetriebene Leinwand hat mich 320,50 Euro inklusive Versand gekostet. PC hatte ich schon (Wert ca. 800-1000 Euro), ein paar Kabel für vielleicht so um die 50 Euro, das Soundsystem 80 Euro und diverse Geräte, um Ton und Bild umschalten und mehrere Geräte anschließen zu können 160 Euro. Macht insgesamt rund 2000 Euro. Und ich kann auch Blurays und HDTV damit gucken, zwar hat der Beamer nur 720p und das Soundsystem war billig, aber ich bin mit Bild- und Ton-Qualität vollkommen zufrieden.

Vielleicht werde ich mir auch bald einen 3D-Beamer für 650 Euro kaufen ... + Brillen für [unbekannt] Euro 

Edit: Hab mal nach deiner Leinwand gegooglet ... kostet die etwa nur wegen des Bandes, das die Leinwand straffen soll, 350 Euro mehr als meine Leinwand?


----------



## Spudy (23. Juli 2011)

Hier mal meine Sicht auf die Monitore. Oben ist ein 24" Monitor und unten leider noch ein 19"er. Im Hintergrund ist mein kleiner 116er LED alle 3 von Samsung.

Tastatur ist eine Razer Tarantula inkl. einem Vespula Mousepat und noch ner Logitech Maus. PC ist ein Intel Quad Core mit 3,0 Ghz, 4Gb Ram und was ich gerade neu reingemacht habe eine GTX 560 TI.


----------



## Exilee (23. Juli 2011)

JokerofDarkness schrieb:


> Das Bett ist aber schon ein wenig Porno  Und gegen oder halt auch für die ganzen Kabel empfehle ich einen Kabelschlauch.



Ich gebe dir bei beiden Punkten recht...  kommt alles mit der Zeit. Sobald mein TV da ist, gibt es mehr Bilder.


----------



## JokerofDarkness (23. Juli 2011)

Magogan schrieb:


> Mann hast du viel Geld ausgegeben ...


Für das Equipment war es sogar sehr wenig. Ja ich würde sogar von günstig sprechen, da die UVP der Geräte bei etwas über 14000€ lag.




Magogan schrieb:


> Hab mal nach deiner Leinwand gegooglet ... kostet die etwa nur wegen des Bandes, das die Leinwand straffen soll, 350 Euro mehr als meine Leinwand?


Das Band nennt sich Torsion und unter anderem ist die Leinwand deshalb ein Stückchen teurer. Im Endeffekt ist sie trotzdem günstiger wie Deine, denn nach einiger Zeit wellt sich jede Leinwand ohne Torsion und ist irreparabel im Eimer. Meine bleibt ein Leben lang plan. Da ich früher von der ersten Variante schon zwei hatte, habe ich nach umfangreichen Recherchen diesmal eine angemessene Summe in die Hand genommen und bin nun endlich rundum zufrieden.




Exilee schrieb:


> Ich gebe dir bei beiden Punkten recht...  kommt alles mit der Zeit. Sobald mein TV da ist, gibt es mehr Bilder.


Ich bitte drum, denn es sieht schon jetzt vielversprechend aus.


----------



## Magogan (23. Juli 2011)

Also ist deine Leinwand aufgrund eines einzigen Bandes 350 Euro teurer als meine? Oder wie soll ich das verstehen? Zumal meine Leinwand ja auch noch 25% größer ist. Verstehe ich irgendwie nicht ...


----------



## Legendary (23. Juli 2011)

Magogan schrieb:


> Also ist deine Leinwand aufgrund eines einzigen Bandes 350 Euro teurer als meine? Oder wie soll ich das verstehen? Zumal meine Leinwand ja auch noch 25% größer ist. Verstehe ich irgendwie nicht ...



Naja, schon mal was von Qualität gehört? Und der 500 Euro Acer Beamer ist auch nicht mit Jokers vergleichbar, ich hab wegen der Arbeit auch einiges mit Beamern zu tun und kann dir ein Lied von Beamern unter 1000 € singen. Fürn Heimgebrauch taugt das schon aber wenns wirklich gute Bildqualität sein soll muss man halt eben tiefer in die Tasche greifen, ist doch überall so.


----------



## JokerofDarkness (23. Juli 2011)

Magogan schrieb:


> Also ist deine Leinwand aufgrund eines einzigen Bandes 350 Euro teurer als meine? Oder wie soll ich das verstehen? Zumal meine Leinwand ja auch noch 25% größer ist. Verstehe ich irgendwie nicht ...


Poste mal einen Link zu Deiner Leinwand, dann sage ich Dir den Unterschied.


----------



## Magogan (23. Juli 2011)

http://www.leinwaend...om_leinwand.htm

Die unterste (250x140 cm) für 299 Euro hab ich gekauft.



AÖ-Ravenation schrieb:


> Naja, schon mal was von Qualität gehört? Und der 500 Euro Acer Beamer ist auch nicht mit Jokers vergleichbar, ich hab wegen der Arbeit auch einiges mit Beamern zu tun und kann dir ein Lied von Beamern unter 1000 &#8364; singen. Fürn Heimgebrauch taugt das schon aber wenns wirklich gute Bildqualität sein soll muss man halt eben tiefer in die Tasche greifen, ist doch überall so.



Das ist mir auch klar, aber ich bin vollkommen zufrieden mit der Bildqualität meines Beamers - trotz des billigen Preises. Und um die Pixel wirklich zu erkennen, müsste ich schon richtig gute Augen haben, da reichen die 125% Sehkraft nicht aus  Also nicht verpixelt oder so, obwohl es "nur" 720p sind  Außerdem nutzt JokerofDarkness seinen Beamer ja auch nur zu Hause und dann auch für eine "nur" 2 Meter breite Leinwand.


----------



## JokerofDarkness (23. Juli 2011)

Magogan schrieb:


> http://www.leinwaend...om_leinwand.htm
> 
> Die unterste (250x140 cm) für 299 Euro hab ich gekauft.


Mein Mehrpreis bei der Leinwand ist zu erklären durch:
- 5 Jahre Garantie auf Motor (Becker Motor aus Deutschland) und Antrieb
- schwereres Tuch
- Funktechnik von Intertechno (diese lässt sich in die Automatisierung einer Logitech mit integrieren)
- Torsionstechnik

Mehr kann ich leider nicht ersehen, da sich der Hersteller Deiner Leinwand sehr mit Infos zurückhält.


----------



## efze (23. Juli 2011)

Ich behaupte einfach auch mal, dass jemand der 80€ für ein Soundsystem (womöglich 5.1?) ausgibt, andere Ansprüche hat als jemand, der mehr wie das 10-fache dafür ausgibt. Selbstverständlich kann man mit beidem Spaß haben und ein hoher Preis ist nicht automatisch ein Indikator für gute Qualität, meist kosten gute und vor allem langlebige Produkte aber eben doch etwas mehr. Von daher ist es in meinen Augen eh unsinnig Vergleiche über unterschiedliche Produktklassen hinweg zu machen.


----------



## Konov (23. Juli 2011)

Magogan schrieb:


> Das ist mir auch klar, aber ich bin vollkommen zufrieden mit der Bildqualität meines Beamers - trotz des billigen Preises. Und um die Pixel wirklich zu erkennen, müsste ich schon richtig gute Augen haben, da reichen die 125% Sehkraft nicht aus  Also nicht verpixelt oder so, obwohl es "nur" 720p sind  Außerdem nutzt JokerofDarkness seinen Beamer ja auch nur zu Hause und dann auch für eine "nur" 2 Meter breite Leinwand.



Mal ehrlich, Beamer und Leinwand an sich ist schon ne ziemlich krass Angelegenheit daheim... da brauchste ja nie mehr ins Kino gehen.

Wenn das dann auch noch in HD abläuft, und lass es nur 720p sein, ist das auch ne super Sache. 
Der Unterschied zu irgendwelchen Profigeräten ist sicherlich marginal - so wie du auch bei einem Auto kaum Unterschiede zwischen 300 PS und 500 PS merkst, wenn für dich 300 PS schon viel sind, da du vorher immer nur 75 PS gefahren bist.
Ebenso MTBs was wir hier im Forum in letzter Zeit öfter hatten... für 600 Euro kann so ein Bike völlig ausreichen, trotzdem gibts Bikes für 3000 Euro, die für Vollprofis gedacht sind.

Ein Profi wird dir immer sagen, dass mehr und teurer besser ist, aber für Otto Normal User ist dein Zeug sicherlich prima und von daher würd ich mich da an deiner Stelle nicht verrückt machen. Mit deinem Equipment haste sicher ein tolles Heimkino.
Es geht halt immer teurer und besser... das heißt aber nicht, dass etwas günstigeres automatisch Schrott ist. Das kann so sein, muss es aber nicht.

Thema Sound ist da auch so ne besondere Sache... ich hab Logitech Boxen für 40 Euro, die stehen schon seit Jahren hier rum und ich bin voll zufrieden damit. Weder 5.1 noch 7.1 oder Dolby Schlag-Mich-Tod... meine Ohren haben sich bisher nicht beschwert, alles super. Aber gibt halt Leute die brauchen was besseres. ^^ Jedem das seine...


----------



## tonygt (23. Juli 2011)

Konov schrieb:


> Mal ehrlich, Beamer und Leinwand an sich ist schon ne ziemlich krass Angelegenheit daheim... da brauchste ja nie mehr ins Kino gehen.
> 
> Wenn das dann auch noch in HD abläuft, und lass es nur 720p sein, ist das auch ne super Sache.
> Der Unterschied zu irgendwelchen Profigeräten ist sicherlich marginal - so wie du auch bei einem Auto kaum Unterschiede zwischen 300 PS und 500 PS merkst, wenn für dich 300 PS schon viel sind, da du vorher immer nur 75 PS gefahren bist.
> ...



Kleine Bemerkung am rande 3000 Euro Mtbs sind definitv keine Vollprofi Bikes, entweder sind es gute Downhill/Freeride Bikes oder sehr leichte CC/All mountain oder Enduro Bikes. Bei den Pro Bikes kostet stellenweise allein der Rahmen 5000 Euro un das komplett Bike geht dann auf 8000-10000 zu siehe das Trek Downhill Bike vom vielechfachen Champion Aaron Gwin


----------



## Konov (23. Juli 2011)

tonygt schrieb:


> Kleine Bemerkung am rande 3000 Euro Mtbs sind definitv keine Vollprofi Bikes, entweder sind es gute Downhill/Freeride Bikes oder sehr leichte CC/All mountain oder Enduro Bikes. Bei den Pro Bikes kostet stellenweise allein der Rahmen 5000 Euro un das komplett Bike geht dann auf 8000-10000 zu siehe das Trek Downhill Bike vom vielechfachen Champion Aaron Gwin



Ok


----------



## DasX2007 (23. Juli 2011)

Exilee schrieb:


> mein erster Post in diesem Forum... dann gewähre ich euch mal einen Einblick in meine "Gamer-Station"
> 
> [attachment=12061:IMG_0739.jpg]



Moin,
dürfte man erfahren welcher Ecktisch das ist? Hast du vielleicht einen Link oder so? Danke!


----------



## Legendary (23. Juli 2011)

Konov schrieb:


> Mal ehrlich, Beamer und Leinwand an sich ist schon ne ziemlich krass Angelegenheit daheim... da brauchste ja nie mehr ins Kino gehen.
> 
> Wenn das dann auch noch in HD abläuft, und lass es nur 720p sein, ist das auch ne super Sache.
> Der Unterschied zu irgendwelchen Profigeräten ist sicherlich marginal - so wie du auch bei einem Auto kaum Unterschiede zwischen 300 PS und 500 PS merkst, wenn für dich 300 PS schon viel sind, da du vorher immer nur 75 PS gefahren bist.
> ...



Öhm...Otto normal User hat auch keinen Beamer daheim und keine Leinwand, da biste automatisch schon ein kleiner Film/Gamefreak! Und dann sollte man sich nicht den günstigsten Mist kaufen (was ich nicht über den Acer Beamer sage) und die 40 Euro Lautsprecher sind ja schön und gut...aber das ist doch ein Äpfel und Birnen Vergleich, in einem Heimkino wären solche Lautsprecher nahezu lächerlich. Da MUSS es eben ein 5.1 sein, alles andere würde dem Rest nicht gerecht werden. 


Und leider ist mir in den 10 Jahren, in denen ich bewusst (!) Technik und Elektronik kaufe (vor meinem 15. Geburtstag war mir das noch nicht so wichtig) immer und immer wieder aufgefallen, dass günstiges eben doch Schrott ist. Festplatten? Nur WD oder Samsung! Lautsprecher? Nur Creative oder gleichwertiges! Tastaturen? Nur Microsoft oder Logitech! Ich könnte jetzt noch fünf Trilliarden Beispiele nennen aber du weißt ja was ich meine.  Und den Spruch "Wer billig kauft, kauft zweimal" gibt es gott Sei Dank auch nicht umsonst.

BTW: Ich habe jetzt schon sehr viel Hardware und Technik gekauft und ich muss sagen, dass mir noch NIE (!!!) etwas kaputt gegangen ist, NIE! Nicht ein Teil hat den Geist aufgegeben und ich war immer sehr zufrieden, sei es Fernseher, Computer, Kameras...und warum? Weil ich ausschließlich gute und qualitativ hochwertige Hardware kaufe.


----------



## Konov (23. Juli 2011)

AÖ-Ravenation schrieb:


> Und den Spruch "Wer billig kauft, kauft zweimal" gibt es gott Sei Dank auch nicht umsonst.



Das ist natürlich richtig... deshalb hab ich ja auch geschrieben, es KANN Schrott sein, MUSS aber nicht.


----------



## Magogan (24. Juli 2011)

Ich kann mir eh nichts teureres leisten und sehe im Moment auch keinen Bedarf dafür. Bei mir gehen seltsamerweise auch andauernd die Grafikkarten kaputt, vermutlich werden die zu heiß, wenn ich den PC so lange laufen lasse - und nein, es sind keine billigen Grafikkarten, sondern wirklich teurere Varianten für 120-200 Euro ... Mein Prozessor hält auch lange, hat damals auch nur schlappe 270 Euro gekostet und funktioniert schon mehrere Jahre lang ohne Probleme. Er ist sogar mit 4x3 GHz so schnell, dass ich nicht mal einen schnelleren Prozessor haben will  

Und was Lautsprecher betrifft: Ich kann den Ton eh nicht so laut machen, weil das sonst die Nachbarn stören würde, von daher muss es kein 1500 Euro teures Soundsystem sein ... Vielleicht kann ich mir ja ein teureres/besseres System kaufen, wenn ich in einem eigenen Haus wohne, mal sehen ...


----------



## JokerofDarkness (24. Juli 2011)

Die Vorteile eines ordentlichen (ich lasse das Wort teuer bewusst weg, denn teuer ist relativ) Soundsystem liegen nicht darin, dass es laut aufspielen kann. Die Vorteile liegen in einer sauberen Reproduktion aller gesendeten Informationen und das gerade in leisen Passagen. Laut geht immer, aber laut ist nicht Klang.


----------



## Magogan (24. Juli 2011)

Achso. Gut, das ist natürlich ein Argument ... aber das ändert nichts daran, dass ich es mir nicht leisten kann


----------



## Legendary (24. Juli 2011)

JokerofDarkness schrieb:


> Die Vorteile eines ordentlichen (ich lasse das Wort teuer bewusst weg, denn teuer ist relativ) Soundsystem liegen nicht darin, dass es laut aufspielen kann. Die Vorteile liegen in einer sauberen Reproduktion aller gesendeten Informationen und das gerade in leisen Passagen. Laut geht immer, aber laut ist nicht Klang.



Dem gibt es absolut nichts hinzuzufügen!


----------



## Laxera (24. Juli 2011)

stimme dem zu, soundsys ist nicht zum krach machen da (ok, ein gutes system kann nen haufen lärm machen, aber das ist eben nicht die eigentliche aufgabe von sowas, sondern nur eine "zu gabe")

mfg LAX
ps: an alle die krach machen wollen: kauft euch billige "brüll-würfel" und net nen mega teueres und gutes soundsys (z.B. von teufel) denn brauchen tut ihr das ja doch net


----------



## JokerofDarkness (24. Juli 2011)

Gestern waren nun meine Kabel endlich in der Post und ich konnte das Ungetüm endlich an die Wand bringen. Zum Vergleich nochmal ein Pic mit dem 37" Toshi.

Vorher:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Nachher:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Im nächsten Schritt werden dann die Fronts noch soweit wie möglich auseinander gehangen und die Hintergrundbeleuchtung implementiert.


----------



## painschkes (24. Juli 2011)

_Joker : 

Mehr muss man dazu einfach nichtmehr sagen.

Guter Geschmack,Auge für Details,tolle Hardware._


----------



## Dracun (24. Juli 2011)

Joker?
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=r4IVLg8kEDU
man beachte bitte nur den Refrain


----------



## JokerofDarkness (25. Juli 2011)

painschkes schrieb:


> _Joker :
> 
> Mehr muss man dazu einfach nichtmehr sagen.
> 
> Guter Geschmack,Auge für Details,tolle Hardware._


Vielen Dank!




Dracun schrieb:


> Joker?
> http://www.youtube.c...h?v=r4IVLg8kEDU
> man beachte bitte nur den Refrain


Das wird ja schwierig, da ich erstens voll lesbisch und zweitens schon verheiratet bin


----------



## Sam_Fischer (25. Juli 2011)

Sieht wie immer Nice aus, von mir gibt es vielleicht auch mal wieder was.


----------



## Legendary (25. Juli 2011)

Du hast noch einen HD-DVD Player? Das sind ja mittlerweile echte Raritäten.


----------



## JokerofDarkness (25. Juli 2011)

Sam_Fischer schrieb:


> Sieht wie immer Nice aus, von mir gibt es vielleicht auch mal wieder was.


Vielen Dank und ich bin gespannt!




AÖ-Ravenation schrieb:


> Du hast noch einen HD-DVD Player? Das sind ja mittlerweile echte Raritäten.


Jupp das Teil gab es beim Abverkauf zum Hammerpreis. Bin aber dabei die HD-DVD Sammlung aufzulösen.


----------



## Sam_Fischer (26. Juli 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



P.s
Kellerkinder Kommentare sind er wünscht.


----------



## Jordin (26. Juli 2011)

Sam_Fischer schrieb:


> P.s
> Kellerkinder Kommentare sind er wünscht.



Nen bisschen Farbe/Poster/Bild/Foto/Fenster würd das ganze heimeliger machen. 
Hat so was von Gummizelle  
Bloß nix an die Wand, was den Patienten aufregen könnte ...


----------



## Legendary (26. Juli 2011)

Jordin schrieb:


> Nen bisschen Farbe/Poster/Bild/Foto/Fenster würd das ganze heimeliger machen.
> Hat so was von Gummizelle
> Bloß nix an die Wand, was den Patienten aufregen könnte ...


Nur weil Frauen grundsätzlich jeden Scheiß aufhängen / aufstellen ist es ja ned gleich ne Gummizelle. 


Ich find es hat ne klare Linie, geile Technik soll nicht durch irgendwas abgelenkt werden.


----------



## Fauzi (26. Juli 2011)

Ob TripleScreen und ein gemoddetes PC-Gehäuse wo nichtmal Marke Eigenbau ist heute noch geile Technik genannt werden darf ist die andere Frage..?

Und es gibt übrigens auch Bilder/Poster/Deko die zu einem solchen Arbeitsplatz passen würden. Aber jedem das seine


----------



## Kamsi (26. Juli 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Links zocken - Rechts tv/dvd schauen


----------



## Konov (26. Juli 2011)

AÖ-Ravenation schrieb:


> Nur weil Frauen grundsätzlich jeden Scheiß aufhängen / aufstellen ist es ja ned gleich ne Gummizelle.
> 
> 
> Ich find es hat ne klare Linie, geile Technik soll nicht durch irgendwas abgelenkt werden.



"Klare Linie", naja 

Ich teile die Meinung von Jordin, da MUSS wenigstens ein schlichtes Poster oben drüber, das sieht mir aus wie ein "Büro" in nem Container im Bundeswehrstützpunkt in Masar-i-sharif.
Mal abgesehen davon, dass dort keine 3 Bildschirme auf einmal stehen. ^^


----------



## Jordin (26. Juli 2011)

AÖ-Ravenation schrieb:


> Nur weil Frauen grundsätzlich jeden Scheiß aufhängen / aufstellen ist es ja ned gleich ne Gummizelle.



Pffft. 
Ich habe ganze *2* (in Worten: *ZWEI*) Bilder in meiner Wohnung:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Diese 3 Meter Dinger von IKEA. 
Da braucht man keine Tapete mehr 


@Kamsi
Die TV-Zeitung hab ich auch.
Tastatur selbstbemalt oder ist das die Neuste von Razer?


----------



## Kamsi (26. Juli 2011)

star wars multimedia tastartur von netto ^^

modell yoda - war weihnachtsgeschenk von meinen eltern 

fotos oder poster wär an den wänden auch nett aber weiss noch nicht welche motive ^^


----------



## Laxera (27. Juli 2011)

hm...wenn er keine bildchen aufhängen will, dann soll er wenigstens die wand an-streichen (anmerkung: ich HASSE die farbei weiß bei wänden (würde ich net daheim wohnen währe hier der gesammte raum rot/orange oder grün...so ist eine ecke ein wenig grün (mein dad hat die farbe zu "dünn" gemischt....das grün sieht man kaum) und eine wand plus 1/2-wand rot mit silber-glanz drauf 

ach ja: was finden alle so toll am bildschirm an die wand hängen? (finde da geht soviel "verloren" dabei....d.h. einfaches umstellen wird schwierig und verstellen (wenn der schirm das unterstützt) kann man auch nix mehr....)

trotzdem: bei joker würde ich mich sicher auch net unwohl fühlen (ok bisal mehr sach würde rumliegen....mag des halt so  aber auch bei dem letzten 3 schirm system würde es mir gefallen (die wand kann man ja streichen wie gesagt)

ach ja, noch eine frage: wie groß sind die bildschirm bei dem 3er system? - 22 zoll?

mfg LAX


----------



## Sam_Fischer (27. Juli 2011)

Ich muss ehrlich zugeben wenn ich in meinem Zimmer bin schaue ich selten an die wand, deswegen sie wohl auch keine Poster oder Bild dran. 
Streichen möchte ich die Wände auch net^^ 

@Laxera

Monitor Links 22 Zoll, Mitte 24 Zoll, rechts auch 24 Zoll.


----------



## Konov (27. Juli 2011)

Sam_Fischer schrieb:


> Ich muss ehrlich zugeben wenn ich in meinem Zimmer bin schaue ich selten an die wand, deswegen sie wohl auch keine Poster oder Bild dran.
> Streichen möchte ich die *wende *auch net^^
> 
> @Laxera
> ...



Wände. ^^

Lass die Wende von '89 ruhig so wie sie ist


----------



## Sam_Fischer (27. Juli 2011)

Ups, Gleich mal ändern.


----------



## Laxera (28. Juli 2011)

nein lass ich net....gebt uns die mauer wieder ^^ (ne - das will ich nicht wirklich....auch wenn ich denke, das man es anders hätte machen sollen (z.B. eigener staat, bis die chose saniert ist, denn es ist halt nicht fair uns geld ab zu nehmen für eine sache die viele nicht wollten und an der wir auch nicht schuld sind/waren!!!)

mfg LAX


----------



## Kamsi (28. Juli 2011)

@laxera

ist doch immer noch so ^^ wir sind ja nur ne schein demokratie und haben nur die wahl welche politiker uns jetzt verarschen dürfen.

euro,neue rechtschreibung,griechenlandhilfe, 3te welt hilfe und sonstige kleine sachen wo andere länder volksabstimmungen machten tut bei uns die diktatur regieren


----------



## Jordin (28. Juli 2011)

Kamsi schrieb:


> @laxera
> 
> ist doch immer noch so ^^ wir sind ja nur ne schein demokratie und haben nur die wahl welche politiker uns jetzt verarschen dürfen.
> 
> euro,neue rechtschreibung,griechenlandhilfe, 3te welt hilfe und sonstige kleine sachen wo andere länder volksabstimmungen machten tut bei uns die diktatur regieren



Jüngstes Opfer der Diktatur Deutschland: Bud Spencer-Tunnel in Schwäbisch Gmünd
Die Schweine!


----------



## Kamsi (28. Juli 2011)

jo so sinnlos wozu macht man ne online abstimmung und sagt dann nö ist nicht weil einem das ergebnis nicht passt ^^

bud spencer selbst hatte gesagt ihm gefällt das angebot und er wär der pate von geworden


----------



## Legendary (28. Juli 2011)

Du Laxera...?


----------



## Laxera (29. Juli 2011)

ja rave? (wenn ich dich net so nennen soll, sag bescheit)

mfg LAX


----------



## Legendary (29. Juli 2011)

Hör verdammt nochmal mit deinen Klammern auf! Wollt ich nur mal gesagt haben. 

Schau dir mal deine Texte an, du benutzt nach jedem 3. Wort eine gottverdammte Klammer, das Zeug wird unlesbar, teilweise machst du Doppel(!)klammern, wtf.

Du Klammeraffe.


----------



## Laxera (1. August 2011)

hey - ich bin halt nun mal jemand der zu gedankensprüngen neigt....und dann - meist sinnloser weise, weil es eh nicht klappt - versucht das ganze mit klammern und bindestrichen zu "ordnen"

aber ich und ordnung sind nun mal keine freunde 

mfg LAX


----------



## Exilee (4. August 2011)

DasX2007 schrieb:


> Moin,
> dürfte man erfahren welcher Ecktisch das ist? Hast du vielleicht einen Link oder so? Danke!




Sorry, erst jetzt gesehen =(

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=400216241036&ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT


----------



## Serafyn (9. August 2011)

Hier mal wieder neue Pics von mir  




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Konov (9. August 2011)

Das schaut ja mal nach ner richtig gemütlichen Zockerbude aus. 

Hast du zufällig auch eine Logitech K300 Tastatur? Die kommt mir nämlich sehr bekannt vor, leider kann man nicht viel erkennen.


----------



## Serafyn (9. August 2011)

Danke  Das ist die Logitech Illuminated. Ich finde den Tastenanschlag einfach genial. http://www.logitech.com/de-de/keyboards/keyboard/devices/4740?debug=0


----------



## Konov (11. August 2011)

Serafyn schrieb:


> Danke  Das ist die Logitech Illuminated. Ich finde den Tastenanschlag einfach genial. http://www.logitech....es/4740?debug=0



Die sieht tatsächlich fast so aus wie die K300. ^^


----------



## Alux (4. Dezember 2011)

Muss meine mal zeigen, die hat sich etwas verändert. (Sry is nicht so aufgeräumt im Moment)




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sigmea (29. Dezember 2011)

Der Thread ist unberechtigterweise in Vergessenheit geraten. Ich pushe ihn mal mit meinem aktuellen "Arbeitsplatz". 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## painschkes (29. Dezember 2011)

_Heco Victa - schick ;-)

Klanglich zufrieden? _


----------



## Sigmea (29. Dezember 2011)

Preis/Leistungsverhältnis ist einfach unschlagbar, das kann ich sagen. Ich bin sehr zufrieden. Kann sie nur weiterempfehlen.


----------



## Terrascream (30. Dezember 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Sieht mittlerweile genauso aus nur das ich neue tollere Boxen hab =o


----------



## Thjodrerir (13. Januar 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Einfach & Simpel.


----------



## Terrascream (22. Januar 2012)

Was strange Farben D:


----------



## Konov (22. Januar 2012)

Thjodrerir schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Der Tisch hat irgendwie kultwert und die Tapete sieht witzig aus 

Mal was anderes als diese ganzen modernen Schreibtischarbeitsplätze der Marke "Sauber und ordentlich".
Bei dir siehts aus wie eine Mischung aus Wildem Western und Hightech, dafür gibts +1


----------



## Davatar (25. Januar 2012)

Thjodrerir schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Konov schrieb:


> Der Tisch hat irgendwie kultwert und die Tapete sieht witzig aus
> 
> Mal was anderes als diese ganzen modernen Schreibtischarbeitsplätze der Marke "Sauber und ordentlich".
> Bei dir siehts aus wie eine Mischung aus Wildem Western und Hightech, dafür gibts +1


Also eigentlich siehts aus wie ein umfunktionierter Billardtisch  Aber die Tapete o_O Augenkrebs O_x ...     x_x


----------



## Magogan (25. Januar 2012)

Ich muss mal wieder aufräumen, dann kann ich auch Bilder machen ...


----------



## JokerofDarkness (25. Januar 2012)

Hab mal ein paar aktuellen Photos gemacht:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Magogan (26. Januar 2012)

Heimkino hab ich auch, allerdings mit 3D-Beamer und 113 Zoll Leinwand. Aber nur 720p, mehr war im Budget nicht drin. Und mein Logitech 5.1 Soundsystem hat ganze 8000 Cent gekostet. Sind zwar nur 80 Euro, aber 8000 Cent klingt einfach mehr! Naja, es ist ca. 5 Jahre alt, aber gut genug, um einen Unterschied zwischen dem Sound der DVD und der Bluray von Herr der Ringe zu hören. Muss reichen bis 2013, da ist ein neues Soundsystem geplant. Mein Monitor ist auch schon 5 Jahre alt etwa ... Aber immerhin 22 Zoll und Flachbildschirm! Und Fotos gib's, wenn aufgeräumt ist, das wollte ich morgen machen ...


----------



## JokerofDarkness (26. Januar 2012)

Das ist ein *Bilderthread*!


----------



## Legendary (26. Januar 2012)

Magogan schrieb:


> Heimkino hab ich auch, allerdings mit 3D-Beamer und 113 Zoll Leinwand. Aber nur 720p, mehr war im Budget nicht drin. Und mein Logitech 5.1 Soundsystem hat ganze 8000 Cent gekostet. Sind zwar nur 80 Euro, aber 8000 Cent klingt einfach mehr! Naja, es ist ca. 5 Jahre alt, aber gut genug, um einen Unterschied zwischen dem Sound der DVD und der Bluray von Herr der Ringe zu hören. Muss reichen bis 2013, da ist ein neues Soundsystem geplant. Mein Monitor ist auch schon 5 Jahre alt etwa ... Aber immerhin 22 Zoll und Flachbildschirm! Und Fotos gib's, wenn aufgeräumt ist, das wollte ich morgen machen ...



Klingt so als würdest du unseren Heimkinoguru flamen wollen. :>


Jokers Einrichtung ist einfach der Überflieger.    Da steckt nicht nur viel Geld sondern auch viel Liebe und Erfahrung drin.


----------



## JokerofDarkness (26. Januar 2012)

AÖ-Ravenation schrieb:


> Klingt so als würdest du unseren Heimkinoguru flamen wollen. :>


So hätte ich das jetzt nicht empfunden.




AÖ-Ravenation schrieb:


> Jokers Einrichtung ist einfach der Überflieger.  Da steckt nicht nur viel Geld sondern auch viel Liebe und Erfahrung drin.


Vielen Dank, aber das sind definitiv die letzten Bilder in diesem Look. Möbel, Laminat und Boxen werden bedeutend dunkler. Rack kommt anders und die Wandfarbe wird hell. Ich brauche mal was Neues.


----------



## Magogan (26. Januar 2012)

AÖ-Ravenation schrieb:


> Klingt so als würdest du unseren Heimkinoguru flamen wollen. :>
> 
> 
> Jokers Einrichtung ist einfach der Überflieger.    Da steckt nicht nur viel Geld sondern auch viel Liebe und Erfahrung drin.


Nein, ich will nur sagen, dass Heimkino nicht teuer sein muss. Ok, teure Technik ist halt meist besser, bei einigen Dingen ist kein Unterschied zu merken (teure Kabel sind oft genauso gut wie billige). Aber ist ja auch egal ...

Ich will mir auch irgendwann mal ein richtiges Heimkino bauen/zusammenstellen für mehrere tausend Euro, aber das dauert ewig, bis ich mit dem Studium fertig bin und so viel Geld verdient habe ... 

Ich muss echt mal Bilder machen ...


----------



## JokerofDarkness (26. Januar 2012)

Magogan schrieb:


> Nein, ich will nur sagen, dass Heimkino nicht teuer sein muss.


Das stimmt absolut. Für 8000Cent bekommt man aber trotzdem kein ordentliches Soundsystem für das Heimkino.


----------



## Legendary (26. Januar 2012)

http://www.teufel.de/heimkino/columa-300-5.1-set-s-p5851.html gute Anlagen zum kleinen Preis. Hab seit Jahren eine am PC hängen und bin immer wieder glücklich über Klang und Dynamik.  Vor allem klingen die Lautsprecher nach Jahren noch wie neu, hab da schon ganz andere Sachen erlebt.


----------



## Magogan (26. Januar 2012)

Also ich bin zufrieden mit meinem aktuellen Soundsystem ...  Ich habe leider auch keine Möglichkeit, das mit einem besseren Soundsystem zu vergleichen ... Es ist aber auch sehr seltsam: Damals waren 15 Zoll Röhrenfernseher den Menschen gut genug, aber heute will niemand mehr sowas haben ...

Wenn wir bei 4K Beamern (3840 x 2160 px) angekommen sind, will im Heimkinobereich hoffentlich keiner mehr was besseres ... Wobei ... Die gibt es ja schon 

Der Technik sind (fast) keine Grenzen gesetzt, unseren Augen und Ohren schon.

Aber ich komme echt vom Thema ab  Also Bilder folgen hoffentlich morgen


----------



## JokerofDarkness (26. Januar 2012)

Wann ist denn bei Dir damals?


----------



## Alux (26. Januar 2012)

JokerofDarkness schrieb:


> Vielen Dank, aber das sind definitiv die letzten Bilder in diesem Look. Möbel, Laminat und Boxen werden bedeutend dunkler. Rack kommt anders und die Wandfarbe wird hell. Ich brauche mal was Neues.



Ich freu mich schon drauf 

Ich freu mich immer für Joker mit. Er richtet alles einfach so wie es ihm gefällt und es kommt ,so denke ich zumindest, immer ein Meisterwerk heraus. Der Mann weis einfach wie man sein Leben genießt.


----------



## Magogan (26. Januar 2012)

JokerofDarkness schrieb:


> Wann ist denn bei Dir damals?


Keine Ahnung, da war ich ja noch nicht geboren ... Aber wenn man sich ansieht, wie viele man davon heute noch sieht, scheinen die ziemlich beliebt gewesen zu sein 

So, bin fast fertig mit aufräumen, ich hasse das -.- Also bald kann ich Bilder machen 

Ok, Bilder sind fertig!




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## JokerofDarkness (27. Januar 2012)

Alux schrieb:


> Ich freu mich schon drauf
> 
> Ich freu mich immer für Joker mit. Er richtet alles einfach so wie es ihm gefällt und es kommt ,so denke ich zumindest, immer ein Meisterwerk heraus. Der Mann weis einfach wie man sein Leben genießt.


Danke für Deine netten Worte.

*@Magogan*

Da besteht aber noch eine Menge Optimierungsbedarf. Es wirkt sehr kahl und dadurch kalt. Ein paar Rahmen von Ikea angereichert mit ein paar Plakaten würde da schon Wunder wirken.


----------



## Magogan (27. Januar 2012)

Ich weiß, dass die Wände schöner sein könnten, aber als Student muss man sparen, wo man kann ... Da muss ich leider Prioritäten setzen und deshalb ist für Bilder/Poster nicht viel drin ... Zumal ich erstmal ne Schlagbohrmaschine brauche, um da eine Schraube in die Wand zu bekommen -.- ... Und die hat mein Vater nach der Renovierung wieder mitgenommen.


----------



## JokerofDarkness (27. Januar 2012)

Im Auto Thread mit nem 3er BMW einen auf dicke Hose machen und jetzt hier den armen Studenten raushängen lassen, passt nicht ganz.


----------



## Legendary (27. Januar 2012)

JokerofDarkness schrieb:


> Im Auto Thread mit nem 3er BMW einen auf dicke Hose machen und jetzt hier den armen Studenten raushängen lassen, passt nicht ganz.



Word!


----------



## Konov (27. Januar 2012)

@Magogan
Prima Studentenbutze. Ok ein paar Bilder an den Wänden wären nicht verkehrt, ansonsten aber normal. Typisch Student halt.

Eher sogar aufgeräumt, wenn ich mir da die Wohnungen von Kollegen und Freundinnen anschaue, wo man ja eigentlich denkt Frauen wären reinlicher, aber bei denen sieht das aus wie ein Handgranatenwurfstand.
Dein Zimmer ist da noch sauber gegen.

Und die Leinwand (?) also das Riesen Teil am Fenster, naja wer zockt da nicht gerne... schon cool 
Und wie du sagtest... als Student schwimmt man nicht im Geld. Von daher, nvm^^


----------



## Magogan (27. Januar 2012)

JokerofDarkness schrieb:


> Im Auto Thread mit nem 3er BMW einen auf dicke Hose machen und jetzt hier den armen Studenten raushängen lassen, passt nicht ganz.


xD irgendwie hast du Recht ... Nur das Auto habe ich ja geschenkt bekommen ... Und nun muss ich von 586 Euro monatlich leben, da kann ich mir nun eben nicht alles kaufen ... Das, was ich kaufen will, steht schon zum Großteil fest - und zwar bis ca. März 2013 ... Und da sind keine Bilder dabei 

Aufgeräumt naja ... Es geht, meist ist es bei mir ziemlich unordentlich ...

Spielen tue ich auf der Leinwand eher nicht, bei 1280x720 Pixeln ist doch etwas ungünstig. Aber es reicht, um Filme zu gucken - auch in 3D ... (gab auch gar keine 2D-Beamer in der Preislage mehr, als ich den Beamer gekauft habe, die Full HD Beamer ohne 3D waren mir mit ca. 700 Euro dann doch zu teuer ...)


----------



## Thjodrerir (30. Januar 2012)

Konov schrieb:


> Der Tisch hat irgendwie kultwert und die Tapete sieht witzig aus
> 
> Mal was anderes als diese ganzen modernen Schreibtischarbeitsplätze der Marke "Sauber und ordentlich".
> Bei dir siehts aus wie eine Mischung aus Wildem Western und Hightech, dafür gibts +1




Es war das Büro des Vormieters, kann ich doch nichts dafür


----------



## Soladra (3. Februar 2012)

nabend


----------



## Deanne (3. Februar 2012)

Soladra schrieb:


> nabend


Das ist hier nicht der Nachtschwärmer-Thread. Und dort gilt ab gestern: Eintritt ab 18, IAU ist kein Thema für kleine Fohlen.


----------



## JokerofDarkness (12. Februar 2012)

Will mal ein paar Leinwandbilder nachreichen. Ist ja schließlich ein Forum für Gamer:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Yadiz (19. Februar 2012)

@Joker: Sieht mal megageil aus. Ich brauch so Boxen 

meine Zockerecke 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## JokerofDarkness (19. Februar 2012)

Minimalistisch aber trotzdem stylish - gefällt mir. Wo ist der Stuhl?


----------



## Magogan (19. Februar 2012)

Wieso sieht das so schief aus bei Yadiz? Oo
Oder bin ich zu blöd zum Gucken?


----------



## MasterXoX (19. Februar 2012)

Der Tisch hat so einen komischen Knick :O

edit: Nicht nur der Tisch, der ganze Raum ist komisch ^^


----------



## Yadiz (19. Februar 2012)

Mhh, den Stuhl hab ich für das Bild weggestellt - hätte nur alles verdeckt =)

Das Bild wirkt wegen der Panorama Funktion der Cam so verzerrt.


----------



## schneemaus (19. Februar 2012)

Sieht aber echt lustig aus, als hätte deine Wand nen Knick 

Sonst hab ich grad nix Produktives beizutragen, Bilder von meinem Platz gibt's, wenn ich dann endlich mal umgezogen bin


----------



## Dracun (13. April 2012)

Es gab mal wieder ne kleines Update:

Front:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Rechte Seite:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Rechte Seite von der Tür aus gesehen:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Jo so sieht es aus grad und ich denke das keine großartigen Veränderungen kommen werden. Das einzige was noch passieren wird, ist das der Monitor rechts oben noch angeschlossen wird.. des wars dann .xD


----------



## Konov (13. April 2012)

Was ist das bloß für ein Bilderhoster... halbe Stunde um 1 Bild zu laden, ach ne komm...


----------



## Deathstyle (13. April 2012)

Wenn man die Auflösung nicht runterskaliert ist son Bild halt mal mehrere MB groß


----------



## eMJay (13. April 2012)

Ja nur bei eine 32Mbit leitung müssten die in 1sec. geladen sein.... und nicht in einer 1 Min.


----------



## Deathstyle (13. April 2012)

Gibt keinen Grund für den Hoster soviel Traffic für solche Bilder aufzuwenden.
Ich kann auch mit einem Kran die Spülmaschine ausräumen - sinnvoll ist das aber nicht


----------



## Dracun (13. April 2012)

Kann sein der Hoster grad was spinnt .. aber in der Regel sind die Bilder schnell geladen und ich pack immer die in voller Aufklösung druff. 
Wem dat zu lang ist PP .. net mein Problem


----------



## win3ermute (13. April 2012)

Dracun schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Watt macht Deine Katze da links ?


----------



## Dracun (13. April 2012)

chillen .. wie immer .. xD Die dreht erst abends durch .. xD


----------



## aufgeraucht (14. April 2012)

Nicht sonderlich aufregend bei mir. Wie bei Dracun, IKEA-durchtränkt  




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## win3ermute (14. April 2012)

aufgeraucht schrieb:


> Nicht sonderlich aufregend bei mir. Wie bei Dracun, IKEA-durchtränkt



Bwäh - die Tür ins Kreuz bekommen geht ja gar nicht. Meine PC-Ecke mußte seit jeher entweder in der Mitte des Raumes oder in einer Ecke sein (und sollte der unwahrscheinliche Fall der Aufgeräumtheit tatsächlich eintreten, mache ich Fotos davon. Mit "Carmen" - meinem offensichtlich per Zeitreise aus den frühen '60ern äußerlich völlig neuwertig erhaltenem Röhrenradio - in der Ecke). 

Carmen: Link

Der schlichte Holzstil gefällt mir allerdings. Meine Holzecken in der ganzen Wohnung sehen allerdings anders und meines Erachtens auch wesentlich belebter aus - das fällt allerdings eher unter "wie wohnt ihr". Wie ich halt mit allerlei Hifi-Zeug und vor allen Dingen mit Plattenspielern .


----------



## aufgeraucht (14. April 2012)

win3ermute schrieb:


> oder in einer Ecke sein


Das ist eine Ecke. Die Tür ist ca 3m entfernt. Ist nur eine Bambusmatte rechts vom Stuhl, die die sonst langweilig weiße Wand verziert. Ne Tür von 1,60m Höhe wäre auch etwas knapp bemessen  



> wesentlich belebter


Belebt etwas   



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Steht im selben Zimmer, andere Ecke. Ich glaub, meine TV-Ecke ist nicht unbedingt ein Foto wert. Großer, schwarzer Flat. Monster-Ficus-Pflanze dahinter, E-Gitarre rechts, X-Box links.


----------



## win3ermute (14. April 2012)

aufgeraucht schrieb:


> Ne Tür von knapp 1,60m Höhe wäre auch etwas knapp bemessen



Ah, ok - bei dem Fotoperspektiven weiß man das halt nie. Alte Fotos (und auch nicht aufgeräumt) von der "Film-Spielwiese" hier:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Nicht ganz aktuell. Alles außer TV- und Hifi-Rack selbstgebaut (und das mit der "Stoffmütze" ist der Haupt-Plattenspieler). Wobei auf dem Bildschirm eher selten gespielt wird; es sei denn, ein Bekannter bringt eine Konsole mit.

edit:



> Belebt etwas
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Oh ja! Ich bastel gerade an einem "Arcade-Spiel-Gerät". Originale Abmessungen der Spielautomaten habe ich; ebenso das Zubehörmaterial. Passe gerade die perfekte Arcade-Machine mit Sachen wie Donkey Kong, Kangoroo und Galaga an mein Schlafzimmer an .


----------



## aufgeraucht (14. April 2012)

Beeindruckende DVD-Sammlung. Ich oute mich mal als DVD-Muffel. Fünf "Bernd das Brot"-DVDs und ein Haufen wissenschaflicher Kram. Ansonsten nur drei DVDs aus Gewinnspielen und ein Must-Have, weil die Filmmusik von Einaudi stammte. Ach und mein Lieblingsfilm. "Schrei in der Stille" - mag man von halten, was man will, aber die Kameraführung hat mich umgehauen.

Komponentenanlage habe ich irgendwann rausgeschmissen, obwohl es ein cooles Teil war, damals zumindest. Brauchte Platz für Bücher, Das Regal auf dem Foto zieht sich noch etwas in die Länge und ist randvoll mit Büchern aus 20 Jahren.

Meine LPs lagern derzeit leider im Keller. Mit ein bissel Umräumen würde sich Platz finden lassen, aber die Erfahrung zeigt, dass ich den Plattenspieler doch nicht anrühre.

.... Apropos Plattenspieler... ein Bekannter sagte mal, er möge keine Plattenspieler. Man müsse beim Sex zu oft unterbrechen, um die Platte umzudrehen  

PS. Mein Opa hatte nen coolen Plattenspieler. Man konnte in der Mitte einen Stift einsetzen und eine zweite Platte darauf ablegen. Wenn die erste durch war, fiel die zweite automatisch auf den Teller und wurde abgespielt. Das hielt ich damals für ganz großes Kino. Heute sagt mein mp3-Player, er habe Musik für gut 30 Tage Nonstop ;-)


----------



## win3ermute (14. April 2012)

aufgeraucht schrieb:


> "Schrei in der Stille"



Jahrelang nach der Sichtung auf einem Festival gesucht. Bis heute ist mir außer der unsäglichen "LaserParadise"-DVD keine wirklich gute Veröffentlichung bekannt. Toller Film.



> Meine LPs lagern derzeit leider im Keller. Mit ein bissel Umräumen würde sich Platz finden lassen, aber die Erfahrung zeigt, dass ich den Plattenspieler doch nicht anrühre.



Gargh! Sakrileg!



> .... Apropos Plattenspieler... ein Bekannter sagte mal, er möge keine Plattenspieler. Man müsse beim Sex zu oft unterbrechen, um die Platte umzudrehen



Bei den meisten reicht es doch eh nicht mehr als für eine Maxi-Single . Außerdem kann man die Konzept-Alben bestimmter Gruppen auch hervorragend (mit Unterbrechung) für solche Aktionen einsetzen - selbst erfolgreich probiert bei Doppel-Alben *g*.



> PS. Mein Opa (später weitergegeben an meinen Vater) hatte mal nen coolen Plattenspieler. Man konnte in der Mitte einen Stift einsetzen und eine zweite Platte darauf ablegen. Wenn die erste durch war, fiel die zweite automatisch auf den Teller und wurde abgespielt. Das hielt ich damals für ganz großes Kino. Heute sagt mein mp3-Player, er habe Musik für gut 30 Tage Nonstop ;-)



Die Dinger halten bis heute - der oberste auf meinem ersten Bild ist auch so ein 10er-Wechsler, der selbst Grammophon-Platten abspielen kann . Ich persönlich habe ja selbst ein "Musik-Center" in Form einer kleinen Box inkl. Festplatte und bin kein "Analog-Nazi", der stur wider jeder Argumente und besseres Wissen behauptet, daß Platte ja soviel besser klingen muß als all das digitale Zeuch. 
Es macht halt mehr Spaß, so ein Gerät in Aktion zu sehen - und bei passender Musik machen die "harmonischen Verzerrungen" die Töne tatsächlich "schöner". Gibt halt auch genug Beispiele, wo man merkt, wo ein Plattenspieler gegenüber dem digitalen Medium komplett versagt (Klavier geht z. B. gar nicht auf Platte). Wie gesagt, ich bin da kein Fanatiker. Ich mag das analoge Zeuch in Teilen sehr und bin mir dennoch der Schwächen mehr als bewußt. Die "Glaubenskriege" finde ich affig, zudem das "digitale Zeuch" hier schon aufgrund seiner Eigenschaften siegt - alles andere ist persönliche Präferenz, die nicht unbedingt in "klingt besser" mündet...


----------



## Xerodes (14. April 2012)

Moin,

hier auch mal meine eher minimalistische Computerecke. Ein Klappstuhl, ein billiger Schreibtisch und das wars. Der Computer ist alles an Unterhaltungselektronik was ich derzeit besitze. Für einen Fernseher und ein anständiges Radio hat das Geld noch nicht gereicht (man kann aber auch ganz gut ohne leben). Studentenbude eben ;-)




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Konov (14. April 2012)

Glaub bei dem Stuhl würde ich Rückenprobleme bekommen nach spätestens 2 Tagen. ^^
Mit 1,87m wäre das mehr eine Arschhalterung für mich.


----------



## Xerodes (14. April 2012)

Konov schrieb:


> Glaub bei dem Stuhl würde ich Rückenprobleme bekommen nach spätestens 2 Tagen. ^^
> Mit 1,87m wäre das mehr eine Arschhalterung für mich.



Auch mit 1,76 ist der Stuhl nicht der bequemste und einem schlafen darauf regelmäßig die Beine ein. Verhindert jedefalls das man vorm Rechner versauert.


----------



## Konov (14. April 2012)

Xerodes schrieb:


> Auch mit 1,76 ist der Stuhl nicht der bequemste und einem schlafen darauf regelmäßig die Beine ein. Verhindert jedefalls das man vorm Rechner versauert.



 istn Argument!

Naja so halbwegs brauchbare Drehstühle gibts ja schon fürn paar Euros.


----------



## Kamsi (14. April 2012)

Meine Zockerecke 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Links zocken und Rechts TV/DVD schauen ^^


----------



## Ceiwyn (14. April 2012)

Hab von meinen Eltern zum Geburtstag einen verdammt bequemen Chefsessel bekommen, teuer war der nicht. Unter 100 Euro.


----------



## Xerodes (14. April 2012)

Ceiwyn schrieb:


> Hab von meinen Eltern zum Geburtstag einen verdammt bequemen Chefsessel bekommen, teuer war der nicht. Unter 100 Euro.



So eine Chefsessel mit Lederbezug für 80€ hatte ich borher auvh aber schon nach einem Jahr war die Polsterung so in sich zusammengesunken das er an den Nähten überall aufgerissen ist. Im Ikea habe ich neulich in einem seeeehr bequemen Bürostuhl gesessen. Aber mit 250€ lag er deutlich über meinen finanziellen Mitteln. 
Naja. In 4 oder 5 Monaten ziehe ich eh um, dann werde ich mir auch mal "richtig" eine Wohnung einrichten, nicht so spartanisch wie jetzt ;-)

Hab grad noch den Stuhl von Ikea gefuden. Er sieht zwar nicht so aus, aber doch sehr angenehm zu sitzen; http://www.ikea.com/de/de/catalog/products/S79896326/


----------



## eMJay (14. April 2012)

Kannst auch den "Markus" von IKEA der ist auch total genial und bequem. Kostet auch 100 Euro weniger (150 Euro) http://www.ikea.com/de/de/catalog/products/40103100/ Hab 2 stück von denen hier stehen.

Du hast doch nicht wirklich Rosa SheepWorld Bettwäsche oder?


----------



## H2OTest (14. April 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



da!


----------



## Xerodes (14. April 2012)

Thore-Thrall schrieb:


> Kannst auch den "Markus" von IKEA der ist auch total genial und bequem. Kostet auch 100 Euro weniger (150 Euro) http://www.ikea.com/...ducts/40103100/ Hab 2 stück von denen hier stehen.



Danke für den Tipp, wenn ich das nächste mal da bin werd ich mal Probesitzen. 100€ weniger klingt gut.


----------



## Konov (14. April 2012)

H2OTest schrieb:


> Eingefügtes Bild
> 
> da!



Ich seh da kein Bild!


----------



## H2OTest (14. April 2012)

Konov schrieb:


> Ich seh da kein Bild!


dann hier http://twitpic.com/99lows/full


----------



## Konov (14. April 2012)

H2OTest schrieb:


> dann hier http://twitpic.com/99lows/full



Bissl schlechte Beleuchtung 
Aber links steht eine PS2 oder? Gute alte Zeit... hab meine verkauft vor 1-2 Jahren.


----------



## H2OTest (14. April 2012)

jap das ist noch ne ps2


----------



## Dracun (14. April 2012)

Thore-Thrall schrieb:


> Du hast doch nicht wirklich Rosa SheepWorld Bettwäsche oder?


Das ist das alte Stilkissen meiner Frau.


----------



## eMJay (15. April 2012)

Xerodes schrieb:


> Danke für den Tipp, wenn ich das nächste mal da bin werd ich mal Probesitzen. 100€ weniger klingt gut.



Bitte. Was habe ich da eigentlich für müll zusammengeschrieben


----------



## Xidish (15. April 2012)

wie's grad bei mir ausschaut ...




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Bilder wurden gerade eben frisch mit dem Smartphone geschossen ...


----------



## Legendary (15. April 2012)

Die Schreibtischlampe macht was her!


----------



## Xidish (15. April 2012)

AÖ-Ravenation schrieb:


> Die Schreibtischlampe macht was her!


Die ist nur gerade Ersatz, da mein Strahler erst etwas repariert werden muss.
Der Linke PC und das Notebook sind nur vorübergehend zur "Wartung" da.
Und über den Schreibtisch soll noch ein Bild - mir fehlt nur noch ein Regipsdübel.


----------



## eMJay (15. April 2012)

MX518 und Linkshänder? geht das? 

Oder liegt die Maus nur nach dem aufräumen  auf der falschen Seite?


----------



## Xidish (15. April 2012)

Ja, das geht seltsamerweise. 
Ich bin zwar Rechtshänder, benutze sie aber dennoch problemlos links.
Mit rechts muss ich die Tastatur - insbesondere den NUM Lockbereich bedienen können.
Auch die Umschalttasten links ander Maus kann ich so besser bedienen.

Ach und extra aufgeräumt habe ich nicht, sieht fast immer so aus.


----------



## eMJay (16. April 2012)

Ja das geht eigentlich ganz gut. Hab es gesten auch noch ausprobiert, hab hier noch 2 von denen rumfliegen.  Hätte ich nicht gedacht.

Das mit dem aufräumen war ja nur ein Scherz


----------



## Miss Mojo (28. April 2012)

So ich jetzt auch mal! Bitte besondere Beachtung auf meinen extrem abgefahrenen Kopfhörerhalter den ich mir aus London mitgebracht habe - rechts davon hängt das Into the Wild Poster und drumrum sind Wilzsticker / Blumen angebracht, von daher passt der Vogel und auch die Rehe am Monitor ganz gut  Die Farbe der Wand kommt leider nicht sooo sehr gut rüber, aber es ist so eine Art dunkler Sandton. Außerdem im Bild - der beste Virenschutz EVER - > He-Man himself!

Ebenfalls sind Decke für kalte Zockerfüsse und Tee für kalte Daddel-Pfoten unerlässlich - Gemütlichkeit geht vor 

Gesamtansicht vor den Details - war also kurz nach dem streichen und der Wand-Deko:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und als goodie gibt´s noch Madame Mojo inklusive Headset UUUUNND total abgefahrenen pinken Weihnachtsbaum für noch viel mehr Gemütlichkeit 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Konov (29. April 2012)

Coole Frisur


----------



## Legendary (29. April 2012)

Das wollt ich auch grad schreiben, haste dir die von nem Goblin schneiden lassen? :>

Der pinke Weihnachtsbaum ist echt heiß.


----------



## Konov (29. April 2012)

Für die Frisur gibts bestimmt nen Namen... halb Glatze, halb Iro ohne Halt oder so


----------



## Legendary (29. April 2012)

Ich kenn das als Undercut und finde es (natürlich sind Geschmäcker verschieden) nicht grad schön.  Bei Frauen hab ich einen sehr konservativen Geschmack was Frisuren angeht.


----------



## Tilbie (29. April 2012)

Der Weihnachtsbaum ist echt episch


----------



## Miss Mojo (29. April 2012)

Side-Cut wäre das dann - Under-Cut hat man hinten (hab ich auch) oder man lässt die Haare drüber fallen - Side-Cut wird dann offensiv getragen  Aber danke und jap: das ist der epische Weihnachtsbaum of doom


----------



## Alux (29. April 2012)

Der Weihnachtsbaum ist nicht episch. Er ist AWESOME! Und da sind Razer Sachen gefällt mir


----------



## Miss Mojo (29. April 2012)

Ich kann leider keine Peripherie dulden die nicht blau leuchtet. Unmöglich!


----------



## JokerofDarkness (14. Juni 2012)

Neue Boxen = neue Bilder des Spielzimmers:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## painschkes (14. Juni 2012)

_Sehr schick, wie immer Joker! :-)_


----------



## bkeleanor (14. Juni 2012)

Was ist den mit dem Fernseher los Joker?...hast du diesen weissstich eingebaut ist ja grottig dieses bild.


----------



## Kamsi (14. Juni 2012)

das ist eine leinwand ^^


----------



## bkeleanor (14. Juni 2012)

Kamsi schrieb:


> das ist eine leinwand ^^



kommt mir nicht ins haus :-)


----------



## Manaldheilungl (14. Juni 2012)

Ich verneige mich in Demut   . DAS ist ein Spielezimmer


----------



## Tharthan78 (14. Juni 2012)

toller Gamerbereich , Leinwand is halt Geschmackssache aber warum nicht. :-)

und zu MissMojo Frisur Top (auch Frauen können sowas tragen wie man sieht)Weihnachtsbaum rosa a top
schnuckliges Bild sowieso
und was mir neben der Frau als 2tes gleich (auf)gefallen ist, die Heeeee-Man Figur Bombe das erinnert mich an meine Kindheit

Nice nice :-))


----------



## JokerofDarkness (14. Juni 2012)

Vielen Dank!



bkeleanor schrieb:


> Was ist den mit dem Fernseher los Joker?...hast du diesen weissstich eingebaut ist ja grottig dieses bild.





Kamsi schrieb:


> das ist eine leinwand ^^


Genau und zwar mit Tageslichtprojektion. Dafür sieht das sogar gut aus. Bei den meisten Beamern sieht man bei soviel Restlicht im Raum fast nichts. Bei abgedunkeltem Raum ist das Bild einfach nur leuchtstark und knackscharf.


----------



## Alux (14. Juni 2012)

Immer wenn ich was von Joker seh denk ich mir: Ich will es auch mal soweit bringen. Aber dann kommt wieder: Fu*k, ich bekomm nie so ne geniale Optik und so ein geniales Gesamtkonzept hin.


----------



## JokerofDarkness (14. Juni 2012)

Alux schrieb:


> Immer wenn ich was von Joker seh denk ich mir: Ich will es auch mal soweit bringen.


Danke!



Alux schrieb:


> Aber dann kommt wieder: Fu*k, ich bekomm nie so ne geniale Optik und so ein geniales Gesamtkonzept hin.


Also besser als das auf alle Fälle, da auf den Bildern ja nicht mal ein Konzept zu erkennen ist. Ja es ist ordentlich, sauber und aufgeräumt, aber derzeit ist es auch nur zusammengewürfelt. Die Wand hinter dem TV ist zu hoch, da sie nicht mit den Vitrinen abschließt. Das Lowboard ist mit seinen 1,80m zu kurz und auch zu hoch, von der Farbe ganz zu schweigen. Das Laminat kann ich auch nicht mehr sehen und wird gegen was dunkles ausgetauscht. Hingegen wird die Wandfarbe heller. Von daher Leg mal los, richtig fertig wird man eh nie.


----------



## Alux (14. Juni 2012)

Naja wesentlich mehr konzept als bei mir, hier ist alles zusammengewürfelt 
Und ich hasse meine Vorhänge, aber die die ich will sin ohne Seitenteile und das geht nit solange keine Rollo an Fenster/Tür ist.


Naja loslegen ist gut gesagt, ich wohn noch so an die 2, maximal 3 jahre hier, dann nach Wien fürs Studium und wohins dann geht keine Ahnung. Und hier alles top richten wenn ich dann nur selten da bin lohnt sich net.


----------



## Xidish (14. Juni 2012)

JokerofDarkness schrieb:


> ...


Sieht imo irgendiwe schrecklich aus - hat keine Atmosphäre mehr.
Und wozu solch ein Boxensystem, wenn Du es eh nicht voll ausfahren kannst?
Oder lebst Du ganz einsam mit Deiner Technik in einer Einöde? 

ps. Übrigens macht nicht die Größe oder äußere Aufmachung der Boxen ihre Qualität aus.


----------



## JokerofDarkness (14. Juni 2012)

Xidish schrieb:


> Sieht imo irgendiwe schrecklich aus - hat keine Atmosphäre mehr.


Sagte ich ja bereits zwei Posts über Deinem selbst. Bin da aber dran. Ab jetzt kann es nur noch besser werden.



Xidish schrieb:


> Und wozu solch ein Boxensystem, wenn Du es eh nicht voll ausfahren kannst?
> Oder lebst Du ganz einsam mit Deiner Technik in einer Einöde?


Wer hat denn gesagt, dass ich die nicht ausfahren kann?



Xidish schrieb:


> ps. Übrigens macht nicht die Größe oder äußere Aufmachung der Boxen ihre Qualität aus.


Hat auch niemand behauptet, wobei großes Volumen einer Box in der Regel sehr zuträglich ist und eine gute Verarbeitung ja auch ein Zeichen von Wertigkeit ist.


----------



## Olliruh (14. Juni 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Magogan (14. Juni 2012)

Ist das da eine Steckdose hinter deinem Kopfkissen? Dann würde ich da nicht schlafen wollen, man weiß nie, wie man sich nachts bewegt und dann wache ich möglicherweise durch den Stromschlag entweder direkt auf oder nie wieder ...

Und Moment mal ... das ist der "Wo spielst du?"-Thread ... aber das ist ein Bett ... also entweder du spielst im Bett (mit was auch immer) oder du wolltest uns einfach nur zeigen, wo du schläfst - oder du wolltest uns zeigen, dass du Schalke-Fan bist ... ich bin ratlos ^^


----------



## Ogil (14. Juni 2012)

In ein paar Jahren wirst Du das Bild verstehen


----------



## Kamsi (15. Juni 2012)

Olliruh will uns damit sagen das er seinen JOYSTICK in eine USB DOSE steckt und ganz viel PLUG&PLAY macht


----------



## Olliruh (15. Juni 2012)

Oder vllt hab ich auch einfach einen guten Laptop & spiele aus bequemlichkeit im liegen  

& da wo die Steckdose ist ,ist immer ein Kissen vor


----------



## Alux (15. Juni 2012)

Olliruh schrieb:


> Oder vllt hab ich auch einfach einen guten Laptop & spiele aus bequemlichkeit im liegen
> 
> & da wo die Steckdose ist ,ist immer ein Kissen vor



Man kann bequem im liegen zocke? Will ich auch können^^
Was Stromschläge angeht is doch np, würd ich für jeden Stromschlag den ich je bekommen (220V+) 10 Piepen bekommen könnt ich mir locker ein MacBook leisten.


----------



## eMJay (16. Juni 2012)

So nach über 2 Jahren gibt es ein Update von mir.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Mein PC



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


PC von meiner Frau



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Das ganze Packet...



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


und die TV-Konsolen Ecke

So sah es mal fürher aus... hat sich nicht wirklich viel geändert.


Thore-Thrall schrieb:


> So das ist unsere Zockecke
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Konov (16. Juni 2012)

Sieht an sich gut aus, aber irgendwie zu.... steril...


----------



## painschkes (16. Juni 2012)

_Das nennt man aufgeräumt..was ihr immer alle mit Steril habt..gibt halt Leute die keiner Lust darauf haben überall 123612653 Zettel oder irgendwelchen Ramsch rumliegen zu haben.. ;-)_


----------



## JokerofDarkness (16. Juni 2012)

Finde es ausch sehr ordentlich und aufgeräumt.


----------



## Konov (16. Juni 2012)

painschkes schrieb:


> _Das nennt man aufgeräumt..was ihr immer alle mit Steril habt..gibt halt Leute die keiner Lust darauf haben überall 123612653 Zettel oder irgendwelchen Ramsch rumliegen zu haben.. ;-)_



Jo.... ist ja auch jedem seine Sache... ich finds zu steril und unpersönlich.
Sauber ist es. ^^

Und schön auch, auf seine eigene Art halt...
Muss ja jeder selbst wissen!


----------



## Xidish (16. Juni 2012)

Aufgeräumt?
Na jedenfalls der Zollstock ist nun weg. 

Na im ernst - ich habe es lieber so aufgeräumt - als solche PC Freaks, die zwar alles haben -
bei denen aber vollstes Chaos herrscht - genauso wie dann auf dem Rechner.^^


----------



## Konov (16. Juni 2012)

Naja vollstes Chaos ist wieder was anderes... ein gesundes Mittelmaß ist das schönste.


----------



## Legendary (16. Juni 2012)

painschkes schrieb:


> _Das nennt man aufgeräumt..was ihr immer alle mit Steril habt..gibt halt Leute die keiner Lust darauf haben überall 123612653 Zettel oder irgendwelchen Ramsch rumliegen zu haben.. ;-)_


Danke! Ich finds auch schön, ich hasse Unordnung und zusammengewürfeltes. Da passt wenigstens auch optisch alles gut zusammen. 


Und zur Ordnung aufm PC: Darf gar ned sagen wie ich Dateien ordne, alles penibel in Unterordner, sogar Favoriten im Browser alles schön nach Kategorien sortiert.


----------



## Xidish (16. Juni 2012)

AÖ-Ravenation schrieb:


> ..., alles penibel in Unterordner, sogar Favoriten im Browser alles schön nach Kategorien sortiert.


Und ist das schlimm?
Ich mache das genauso (auch mit der kompletten Downloadpartition^^).

Gut, in der Wohnung gibt es auch mal "Chaostage" (nicht nur die in Hannover^^).
Doch meistens ist es einfach nur ordentlich in der Wohnung.


----------



## Legendary (16. Juni 2012)

Xidish schrieb:


> Und ist das schlimm?
> Ich mache das genauso (auch mit der kompletten Downloadpartition^^).



Laut einiger Forenmitglieder ist Ordnung schlimm...


----------



## eMJay (17. Juni 2012)

Danke.

Ich versuche diese Ordung immer so zuhalten leider funktioniert es nicht immer.  

Ich finde es super dass man die Rechner inziwschen nicht mehr sieht auch wenn die an sind, da die Ecke in unserem Wohnzimmer steht. Solange es natürlich nicht zu warm wird. 
Wenn alles aus ist Tür zu Schublade rein und es sieht ordentlich aus.


----------



## Miss Mojo (19. Juni 2012)

Tharthan78 schrieb:


> toller Gamerbereich , Leinwand is halt Geschmackssache aber warum nicht. :-)
> 
> und zu MissMojo Frisur Top (auch Frauen können sowas tragen wie man sieht)Weihnachtsbaum rosa a top
> schnuckliges Bild sowieso
> ...




Merci


----------



## BloodyEyeX (19. Juni 2012)

boah, bevor ich hier was poste muss ich aber noch derbe aufräumen. ^^ *hust*


----------



## Yadiz (24. Juni 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ja und ich muss was gegen meinen Kabelsalat tun


----------



## Sigmea (26. Juni 2012)

Mal ein aktuelles Bild:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Davatar (4. Juli 2012)

Yadiz schrieb:


> [rosa bild]
> Ja und ich muss was gegen meinen Kabelsalat tun


Du stehst offenbar sehr stark auf rosa o_O


----------



## Numbe (5. Juli 2012)

Davatar schrieb:


> Du stehst offenbar sehr stark auf rosa o_O



Ich glaube das bewirken nur die roten, halbdurchsichtigen Vorhänge. Und das liebe Licht. 

Edit: Hoffe ich zumindest...


----------



## Fremder123 (5. Juli 2012)

Mein kleines Zockparadies in der Wohnzimmerecke:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Über 30 und trotzdem Actionfiguren? Geht alles.^^


----------



## Magogan (5. Juli 2012)

Bisschen klein und eng, Fremder123, aber sonst ganz ok


----------



## Fremder123 (6. Juli 2012)

Das ist in einer Ecke vom Wohnzimmer, vom Rest des Zimmers abgeteilt (siehe Raumteiler rechts). Und auch wenn es nicht so aussehen mag, der Schreibtisch ist riesig. Die Platte ist so tief, dass ich schon überlege meinen 20"-Monitor auf 23" aufzupeppen. Haben uns vor Jahren mal so entschieden dass wir die Technik mit ins Wohnzimmer nehmen, da meine Frau doch hier und da nicht so amused war, dass ich abends immer im Arbeitszimmer hockte und sie im Wohnzimmer. Sie spielt zwar auch gern, aber nicht so durchgängig. Also kann ich in Ruhe suchten und sie ihr TV-Programm schauen (frauentypisch meist gar schröcklich), ohne dass das räumliche Beisammensein darunter leidet.


----------



## Ellesmere (6. Juli 2012)

Fremder123 schrieb:


> [...](*frauentypisch meist gar schröcklich*), ohne dass das räumliche Beisammensein darunter leidet.



Höh? Frauentypisch, das wird doch so nur von Männern genannt, die es peinlich finde zuzugeben es selber zu schauen...
Ich kenn keine frauentypischen Fernsehsendungen - entweder ist gefällt mir das Programm oder nicht


----------



## floppydrive (6. Juli 2012)

Fremder123 schrieb:


> Mein kleines Zockparadies in der Wohnzimmerecke:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Wie man dich dafür lynchen sollte das Q4 Logo als Desktop zu haben 



Ellesmere schrieb:


> Höh? Frauentypisch, das wird doch so nur von Männern genannt, die es peinlich finde zuzugeben es selber zu schauen...
> Ich kenn keine frauentypischen Fernsehsendungen - entweder ist gefällt mir das Programm oder nicht




Das ganze RTL Programm ist für Frauen gemacht, schön viel Tratsch, Liebe, Konflikte, Intrigen und nicht zu anspruchvoll


----------



## Fremder123 (6. Juli 2012)

Ellesmere schrieb:


> Höh? Frauentypisch, das wird doch so nur von Männern genannt, die es peinlich finde zuzugeben es selber zu schauen...


Keineswegs. Wir haben sehr unterschiedliche Geschmäcker was Fernsehsendungen und Filme betrifft. Da ich aber meist in meiner Ecke vor mich hin zocke, kommt es recht selten zu Konflikten.



floppydrive schrieb:


> Wie man dich dafür lynchen sollte das Q4 Logo als Desktop zu haben


Aber nicht doch. Ich habe Quake 4 nur in der englischen Uncut gespielt und die hat mir einfach unheimlich gut gefallen. Viel Gewalt, tolle Atmosphäre und einer der größten Gänsehautmomente in einem Spiel (Umwandlungs-Szene). Wer die deutsche Witz-Fassung spielt ist selbst Schuld. Ja, ich habe Quake 1 und 2 bis zur Vergasung gespielt, habe also den Vergleich. Also nix mit lynchen.


----------



## floppydrive (6. Juli 2012)

Ich weinte  Q3A>QL>Q2>Q1>Q4

Quake 4 war einfach der schlechteste Teil der Serie und gehört verbannt!


----------



## Fremder123 (6. Juli 2012)

floppydrive schrieb:


> Quake 4 war einfach der schlechteste Teil der Serie und gehört verbannt!


Deine persönliche Meinung. Mir hats Spaß gemacht. Und nur darauf kommt es an.


----------



## Alux (6. Juli 2012)

floppydrive schrieb:


> Das ganze RTL Programm ist für Frauen gemacht, schön viel Tratsch, Liebe, Konflikte, Intrigen und nicht zu anspruchvoll



Ich glaub eher RTL ist nur ein Beispielsender um zu zeigen wie man NICHT Qualitätsfernsehen produziert.


----------



## BloodyEyeX (6. Juli 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Forever!!!


----------



## floppydrive (6. Juli 2012)

BloodyEyeX schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



aber sowas von hart rautiert


----------



## Yadiz (7. Juli 2012)

Numbe schrieb:


> Ich glaube das bewirken nur die roten, halbdurchsichtigen Vorhänge. Und das liebe Licht.
> 
> Edit: Hoffe ich zumindest...



Da hast recht. Die Vorhänge sind rot. Die Lampen auch =) also keine Panik. Ich hab kein bischen rosa im Zimmer, außer nem Radiergummi
Hab heute mit einer Freundin neu gestrichen. Sieht jetzt so aus. Der Baum war ihre Idee, find ich aber ganz ok =)
Das ist niemals nen Baustellenlicht bei mir aufm Schrank xD



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## xynlovesit (7. Juli 2012)

Wie war nochmal Ihre Telefonnummer? Hab's aus versehen gelöscht .., Spass 

Find das erste Bild cool, wo der Türrahmen so abgehackt ist am unteren rechten Ende :b


----------



## Konov (7. Juli 2012)

Etwas abstrakt, aber hat was.... also der Baum.... ^^


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (7. Juli 2012)

Wo gibt es das Veritas Aequitas Bild?:>


----------



## Yadiz (7. Juli 2012)

Joaa, hat ne Weile gedauert den zu malen =)


Das Veritas Aequitas hab ich afaik von Allposters oder Movieposters. Weiß nicht mehr genau-
Ist ein Filmposter zu Der Blutige Pfad Gottes.


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (10. Juli 2012)

Yadiz schrieb:


> Joaa, hat ne Weile gedauert den zu malen =)
> 
> 
> Das Veritas Aequitas hab ich afaik von Allposters oder Movieposters. Weiß nicht mehr genau-
> Ist ein Filmposter zu Der Blutige Pfad Gottes.


danke!


----------



## BloodyEyeX (12. September 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Alux (12. September 2012)

BloodyEyeX schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.





Leicht wenig Platz?^^


----------



## Konov (12. September 2012)

Alux schrieb:


> Leicht wenig Platz?^^



Wenn man auf dem Tisch essen wollen würde jo ^^


----------



## Alux (12. September 2012)

Konov schrieb:


> Wenn man auf dem Tisch essen wollen würde jo ^^



Naja Schreibtisch wo der PC ist, ist für mich auch Arbeitsplatz wenn ich so irwas per Hand schreibe oder was bastel, von derwegen^^


----------



## Magogan (13. September 2012)

Oh, dieser Thread wurde wiederentdeckt 

Find das irgendwie interessant zu sehen, wo andere spielen 

Bei mir hat sich nicht viel verändert ...


----------



## Sam_Fischer (5. Januar 2013)

So habe lange nix mehr gebracht hat sich viel verändert Hier meine ecke! 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Pc Vorne:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Pc Seite:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Legendary (5. Januar 2013)

Is das ne Wii, Xbox und PS3 links? 

Wenn ja - du scheißkranker Freak! 

Ansonsten nette Zockerhöhle.


----------



## Sam_Fischer (5. Januar 2013)

Ja ist es 100 Punkte für dich 

ist aber ne Wii U!


----------



## Legendary (5. Januar 2013)

Sam_Fischer schrieb:


> ist aber ne Wii U!


Affenarsch!


Wo spielst du das überhaupt, brauchst ja irgendwo nen TV.


----------



## Magogan (5. Januar 2013)

Die Wii U hätte ich auch gerne - wegen den Mario-Spielen ^^

Da da da dadadada dada dada dada dadadada, dadadada da dadada dadada, dadadada da dadada ...


----------



## Sam_Fischer (5. Januar 2013)

Legendary schrieb:


> Affenarsch!
> 
> 
> Wo spielst du das überhaupt, brauchst ja irgendwo nen TV.



Hab ja 3 Monitore, der in der Mitte ist 27 Zoll, so bald ich ne Konsole Starte geht Sound und Bild über 27 Zoll und der Link wird  automatisch zum Haupt Pc Monitor.  oder wenn ich möchte spiele ich mit dem Headset was auf der Xbox ist.


----------



## Alux (5. Januar 2013)

Sam_Fischer schrieb:


> So habe lange nix mehr gebracht hat sich viel verändert Hier meine ecke!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Wann kann ich mal ne Woche zu dir kommen?


----------



## Magogan (5. Januar 2013)

Aber du hörst doch nicht etwa den Ton über die eingebauten Lautsprecher des PC-Monitors?! Du hast doch bestimmt ein Soundsystem, oder nicht? Oo


----------



## Sam_Fischer (5. Januar 2013)

Ja Sound System ist versteck hinter dem Monitoren. :=) 

Sind wir ehrlich die Kack boxen vom Monitoren sind schlechter als Handy boxen xD


----------



## Legendary (5. Januar 2013)

Du hast echt zu viel Kohle.


----------



## Magogan (5. Januar 2013)

Meine Oma hat auch viel Kohle, die heizt damit immer. xD

Ich hoffe, dass ich mir das auch irgendwann mal werde leisten können. Sind ja nicht nur die Konsolen, sondern auch die Spiele, die einiges kosten. Wobei mir eigentlich die Wii U reicht, weil ich so gerne die Mario- und Zelda-Spiele spiele ^^


----------



## Nebola (5. Januar 2013)

Sam wir sagen dir immer wieder du hast du viel Kohle. Aber uns gibst du nie was 

Meine Zockerecke. Auf dem Tisch liegt eig. rechts am Rand immer mein iPhone am USB Kabel. Aber, irgendwie musste ich ja die Bilder machen 
Rechts neben dem Rechner steht noch nen TV auf nem kleinen Schrank, ist nix besonderes, ist kaum größer als der Monitor, 30" oder so. Gucke ja eh nie Fernsehen ^^




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## painschkes (5. Januar 2013)

_Immernoch echt schick das Kabelmanagement Nebolein ;-)_


----------



## Nebola (5. Januar 2013)

Ich müsste mal Staub entfernen, und naja Satakabel sind z.B. noch Gelb, aber erstmal egal ^^


----------



## Sam_Fischer (6. Januar 2013)

Magogan schrieb:


> Ich hoffe, dass ich mir das auch irgendwann mal werde leisten können. Sind ja nicht nur die Konsolen, sondern auch die Spiele, die einiges kosten. Wobei mir eigentlich die Wii U reicht, weil ich so gerne die Mario- und Zelda-Spiele spiele ^^


wenn dein alter auf dem Profil Stimmt, ich bin 2 Jahre älter als du vielleicht kannst du es dir dann auch leisten. ;D 

@Nebo wo ist der Kable Kanal bei Monitor? dachte du machst das noch Jendrik du noob ääää ich meine Nebo.


----------



## Nebola (6. Januar 2013)

Eines Tages ...


----------



## heinzelmännchen (6. Januar 2013)

painschkes schrieb:


> _Immernoch echt schick das Kabelmanagement Nebolein ;-)_



Jap, sehr gut 

bei mir sind die Kabel ne Katastrophe, naja, so lange die Temps stimmen xD


----------



## Magogan (6. Januar 2013)

Sam_Fischer schrieb:


> wenn dein alter auf dem Profil Stimmt, ich bin 2 Jahre älter als du vielleicht kannst du es dir dann auch leisten. ;D


Dann studiere ich vermutlich immer noch ...


----------



## Konov (6. Januar 2013)

Magogan schrieb:


> Dann studiere ich vermutlich immer noch ...



Du studierst doch auch net wegen der Kohle Junge.... sondern wegen dem Intellekt, haste das noch net geschnallt?? 

Heute studiert keiner mehr wegen der Kohle, außer ein Haufen verblendeter BWLer


----------



## Magogan (6. Januar 2013)

Konov schrieb:


> Du studierst doch auch net wegen der Kohle Junge.... sondern wegen dem Intellekt, haste das noch net geschnallt??
> 
> Heute studiert keiner mehr wegen der Kohle, außer ein Haufen verblendeter BWLer


Ich möchte eben auch Geld zum Leben haben, ist das so verwerflich? Oo


----------



## Legendary (6. Januar 2013)

Das Kabelmanagement ist sehr geil bei dem weißen Gehäuse. Wenn ich meins betrachte hier...ohje. Habe leider auch den Nachteil, ein noch älteres BeQuiet zu haben, da kann man die Kabel noch nicht abstecken. Das heißt da liegen ca. 5 ungenutzte SATA und Molex Stecker im Gehäuse rum.


----------



## Magogan (6. Januar 2013)

Legendary schrieb:


> Das Kabelmanagement ist sehr geil bei dem weißen Gehäuse. Wenn ich meins betrachte hier...ohje. Habe leider auch den Nachteil, ein noch älteres BeQuiet zu haben, da kann man die Kabel noch nicht abstecken. Das heißt da liegen ca. 5 ungenutzte SATA und Molex Stecker im Gehäuse rum.


Mein neues Netzteil hat das auch nicht, dafür aber eine sehr gute Effizienz ^^ Ist doch eigentlich egal, wie es im PC aussieht, guckt man doch eh fast nie rein ^^ Bei mir ist das Netzteil aber auch unten, da kann ich die überflüssigen Kabel einfach am Boden liegen lassen.


----------



## Firun (6. Januar 2013)

Leute bleibt bitte beim Thema "Wo spielst du? Hier könnt Ihr Eure PC-Spieleecke zeigen und kommentieren" und nicht "wie ist mein Rechner verkabelt" auch wenn das schon wirklich sehr ordentlich gemacht ist.


----------



## JokerofDarkness (6. Januar 2013)

*@ Sam_Fisher*
Mächtige Ansammlung, dazu schön ordentlich.

*@ Nebola*
Super auf kleinstem Raum umgesetzt.


----------



## Sam_Fischer (11. April 2013)




----------



## painschkes (11. April 2013)

_Sehr schick Sam, gefällt mir. :-)_


----------



## Sam_Fischer (11. April 2013)

Danke hab geraden noch ne Tischhalterung (LCD) bestellt 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Sollte Morgen Ankommen dann gibt es wieder Update


----------



## painschkes (11. April 2013)

_Noch besser ;-)_


----------



## H2OTest (11. April 2013)

xbox playstation wii u pc und tablet?


----------



## Sam_Fischer (11. April 2013)

Tablet? hab ich zwar auch aber ist nicht auf dem Bild drauf wo siehst du da Tablet?


----------



## H2OTest (11. April 2013)

ach ist das ding links n laptop?


----------



## Sam_Fischer (11. April 2013)

Ja Ultrabook lol?


----------



## H2OTest (11. April 2013)

wussn?

hier mal meins




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## eMJay (11. April 2013)

Sieht voll chaotisch aus.


----------



## BloodyEyeX (11. April 2013)

Wenigstens nicht so klinisch sauber wie die meisten die hier posten ^^


----------



## H2OTest (11. April 2013)

dabei hab ich sogar aufgeräumt xD


----------



## Konov (11. April 2013)

BloodyEyeX schrieb:


> Wenigstens nicht so klinisch sauber wie die meisten die hier posten ^^



die klinisch sauberen sind eh nur poser pics ^^

Bei den meisten siehts gut aus wenn man staub wischt und alles grade stellt


----------



## eMJay (11. April 2013)

Ja ich weis ich bin einer der klinisch sauber poster.... wie ich es erfahren musste.


----------



## Sam_Fischer (12. April 2013)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Wie Versprochen das Update  Muss sagen Kleiner Traum wurde war...


----------



## H2OTest (12. April 2013)

Kein HD Tuner?


----------



## Sam_Fischer (12. April 2013)

Ganz ehrlich ich schaue selten fernsehen das ich das nicht für Nötig halte.


----------



## H2OTest (12. April 2013)

bei mir, hmm naja gucke auch ständig hab aber auch keinen hat mich nur gewundert


----------



## Konov (12. April 2013)

Sieht schon bissl aus wie in nem Flugzeug Cockpit ^^
Aber wers braucht


----------



## Alux (12. April 2013)

Sehr nice muss ich sagen.


----------



## HitotsuSatori (12. April 2013)

Ach herrje! Bei den ganzen toll aufgeräumten PC-Ecken kann ich auf gar keinen Fall ein Bild von meinem Schlachtfeld posten. xD Aber ihr habt es schon schön.


----------



## Alux (4. Juli 2013)

Momentan eine provisorische Zockerecke bis die ganze Einrichtung da ist.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nijara (4. Juli 2013)

Meins...


----------



## Alux (4. Juli 2013)

Gefällt mir sehr gut


----------



## painschkes (4. Juli 2013)

_Das Ding vor der Maus schaut aus wie ein Schulterpolster. _


----------



## JokerofDarkness (4. Juli 2013)

Endlich mal wieder Augenfutter - danke!


----------



## Alux (4. Juli 2013)

Dann wart mal ab bis bei mir alles fertig ist, das wird ein Augenschmaus


----------



## Konov (4. Juli 2013)

Nijara schrieb:


> Meins...



Herrlich unaufgeräumt 
hat was sehr persönliches


----------



## Legendary (4. Juli 2013)

Ne taugt mir nicht, vor allem Frauen sind doch immer so ordentlich. 

Ich mag meine klinisch reine Wohnung.


----------



## Schrottinator (4. Juli 2013)

Legendary schrieb:


> Ne taugt mir nicht, vor allem Frauen sind doch immer so ordentlich.



Sie hat heute aufgeräumt....


----------



## Konov (4. Juli 2013)

Legendary schrieb:


> Ne taugt mir nicht, vor allem Frauen sind doch immer so ordentlich.
> 
> Ich mag meine klinisch reine Wohnung.



naja hat beides seine Vorteile. 
Eine persönliche note ist aber nie verkehrt... Unordentlichkeit kann sehr gemütlich sein


----------



## Nijara (4. Juli 2013)

painschkes schrieb:


> _Das Ding vor der Maus schaut aus wie ein Schulterpolster. _



Das ist ne Ablage für das Handgelenk, schont die Sehnen und den Handballen  *hat sonst ewig Sehnenscheidentzündung im Handrücken*



Legendary schrieb:


> Ne taugt mir nicht, vor allem Frauen sind doch immer so ordentlich.
> 
> Ich mag meine klinisch reine Wohnung.



Der Schreibtisch war notdürftig aufgeräumt...sonst es hier wie...*hust*


----------



## Xidish (4. Juli 2013)

so Mini-Update meines alten Bildes
Endlich habe ich meine Schreibtischlampe repariert - ist nun nicht mehr wie zuletzt so ein abenteuerliches "Modell"^^

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 (anklickbare Thumbnails)


----------



## Nijara (4. Juli 2013)

Schrottinator schrieb:


> Sie hat heute aufgeräumt....



Nur die Hälfte....die andere kommt morgen...^^


----------



## Legendary (4. Juli 2013)

Xidish schrieb:


> so Mini-Update meines alten Bildes
> Endlich habe ich meine Schreibtischlampe repariert - ist nun nicht mehr wie zuletzt so ein abenteuerliches "Modell"^^



Das sieht mal sehr ordentlich aus.


----------



## Xidish (4. Juli 2013)

Danke 

Nur das Tapetenmuster/die Struktur geht mir kangsam auf den Nerv.
Ich will demnächst endlich mal renovieren, nach ü 4 jahren wird es auch mal Zeit.

Auch die Kabel sollen noch in einen Schacht.

Und ich bin gerade am Zusammenstellen von Kollagen von selbstgemalten Bildern meiner Mutter.
Die sollen dann auch endlich mal teilweise an die Wände (alle wären zuviel).


----------



## Nijara (4. Juli 2013)

Bäh...zu steril! 

Ordnung ist was für faule Leute^^


----------



## Xidish (4. Juli 2013)

Ich wohne ja nicht am PC.
Ich brauche da Bewegungsfreiheit - zum Arbeiten und Spielen.
Zudem steht der Schreibisch in meinem Schlafzimmer.
Da kann ich Unordnung absolut nicht ab.

Und ja ich bin zu faul zum Suchen.
Dennoch habe auch ich Ecken, die nur mich was angehen, die ich ganz bestimmt nicht präsentiere. 

Meine Freunde kommen u.a. auch wegen meiner Ordnung immer wieder gerne zu mir.


----------



## Nijara (4. Juli 2013)

*braucht alles um sich rum*


----------



## Alux (4. Juli 2013)

Nijara schrieb:


> Der Schreibtisch war notdürftig aufgeräumt...sonst es hier wie...*hust*



Als ich letztens meinen Schreibtisch aufgeräumt hab, hab ich 2 neue Bücher gefunden von denen ich keine Ahnung mehr hatte wo sie sind.


----------



## Legendary (4. Juli 2013)

Alux schrieb:


> Als ich letztens meinen Schreibtisch aufgeräumt hab, hab ich 2 neue Bücher gefunden von denen ich keine Ahnung mehr hatte wo sie sind.



Omg, da hebts mich direkt. Und dann redet irgendwer was davon, dass Ordnung nur für Faule ist...

Ich poste lieber keine Bilder mehr, nicht das noch jemand umfällt weils so ordentlich ist.


----------



## Xidish (4. Juli 2013)

Sollen se doch umfallen. 
Ich jedenfalls bin lieber ordentlich anstatt zu faul, aufzuräumen.^^


----------



## JokerofDarkness (4. Juli 2013)

Ach immer her mit den Bildern!


----------



## EspCap (4. Juli 2013)

Legendary schrieb:


> Ich mag meine klinisch reine Wohnung.



Stimme ich zu. Wenn ich auf meinem Schreibtisch keine OP durchführen [sub](oder Meth kochen)[/sub] könnte, fühle ich mich nicht richtig wohl.


----------



## Alux (5. Juli 2013)

Legendary schrieb:


> Omg, da hebts mich direkt. Und dann redet irgendwer was davon, dass Ordnung nur für Faule ist...
> 
> Ich poste lieber keine Bilder mehr, nicht das noch jemand umfällt weils so ordentlich ist.



Ich mags genauso auch wenn ein Schreibtisch perfekt aufgeräumt ist. Aber ich überlass es immer dem Zufall wie mein Schreibtisch grad aussieht, schließlich ist ja alles nur Zufall.


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (5. Juli 2013)

Awww extra Fotos gemacht und ich kann sie nicht anhängen vom Handy aus.
Naja, dann eben Morgen!:>


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (13. Juli 2013)

So hier!
http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/268/pmtl.JPG/


----------



## Konov (13. Juli 2013)

Sozialinkompatibel schrieb:


> So hier!
> http://imageshack.us...s/268/pmtl.JPG/



Ich seh da nix


----------



## Aun (13. Juli 2013)

Konov schrieb:


> Ich seh da nix



ich auch nicht


----------



## Wynn (13. Juli 2013)

ihr müsst auf "continue to media" klicken


----------



## zoizz (13. Juli 2013)

ich sach nur "neuland"


thihi


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (13. Juli 2013)

Ja bin nich angemeldet bei imageshack, darum ist das so blöd und für tinypic wars zu groß.


----------



## Alux (13. Juli 2013)

Sieht doch ganz schick aus, vielleicht nur demnächst noch ein Foto mit etwas mehr Licht. Und was läuft da im Fernseher?


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (13. Juli 2013)

Vampire Diaries!, sagt nix!


----------



## Alux (13. Juli 2013)

Ich hülle mich in elegantes Schweigen


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (13. Juli 2013)

Danke! 
Außerdem sind so gut wie alle Schauspielerinnen heiß und es werden Herzen rausgerissen und Genicke gebrochen!
So unmännlich ist es gar nicht!


----------



## Wynn (13. Juli 2013)

Sozialinkompatibel schrieb:


> Ja bin nich angemeldet bei imageshack, darum ist das so blöd und für tinypic wars zu groß.



habe es mal auf einen anderen hoster hochgeladen der keine anmeldung braucht  abload.de




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (13. Juli 2013)

Bist ein Schatz, danke!


----------



## Alux (13. Juli 2013)

Steht da a Reibebrett auf deinem Regal? Und ein riesen Fenster, will auch


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (13. Juli 2013)

Reibebrett?
Ja, hab übel große!


----------



## Reflox (20. Juli 2013)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Unaufgeräumt, der Realness wegen yo.


Und weil ich meine Pappenheimer kenne, kommen sowieso wieder Fragen: "HUEHUEHUE Was kommt alles aus Asien? DDD" hier schon mal mit Beschriftung.




Spoiler






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## JokerofDarkness (29. Dezember 2013)

Um den Thread mal wieder zu beleben, hier ein paar Impressionen von einem wichtigen Bestandteil meines Zockerzimmers. Denn mein Rack wird dank warmer Temperaturen gerade zu Ende bearbeitet. Hier nochmal die Ausgangsbasis (Foto des Inserats):




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Nach viel Sägen, Leimen, Schleifen und ein wenig Schrauben wanderte das noch unfertige Rack erstmal ins Wohnzimmer:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



In der Zwischenzeit wurden dann noch rechts und links jeweils ein 12mm Glasboden eingesetzt. So stand es dann bis heute:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Aufgrund der angenehmen Temperaturen fing ich dann vorgestern an, das Rack komplett abzuschleifen und dick mit Osmo Dekorwachs Ebenholz einzuschmieren.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Nach ausreichender Trockenzeit wurde heute erneut geschliffen, um den so genannten Shaby Look zu erhalten. So sieht das ganze nach dem anschließenden Waschgang des Holzes bisher aus:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Aktuell steht nur noch die Trocknung des im Anschluß aufgebrachten Osmo Hartwachsöls aus. Bilder folgen dann demnächst ....


----------



## Alux (30. Dezember 2013)

Wie immer sehr schick Joker, sollte es in der Wirtschaft mal nicht mehr klappen könntest du sehr gut als Innenausstatter/Raumplaner dein Geld verdienen

Bei mir trudelt morgen endlich mein Zimmer ein, paar Accessoires werden zwar noch fehlen aber morgen gibts dann endlich von mir was Neues.


----------



## JokerofDarkness (30. Dezember 2013)

So bis auf die noch fehlende Rückwand und einer Halterung für den Mac Mini ist mein neues Rack nun endlich fertig. Wobei ich derzeit überlege, ob ich mit der Drahtbürste nochmal über die Schubladen gehe. Muss ich mir die Tage nochmal durch den Kopf gehen lassen. Hier erst einmal die abschließenden Bilder:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Alux (31. Dezember 2013)

Sooo endlich ist meins fertig. Schalter/Steckdosenverkleidungen fehlen noch und eine Wand wird noch verziert.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Legendary (31. Dezember 2013)

Sieht überwiegend sehr ordentlich und aufgeräumt aus. Daumen hoch!


----------



## Alux (31. Dezember 2013)

Danke sehr 
Hab ich aber ja auch grad erst eingeräumt, wart mal 2 Wochen


----------



## Schrottinator (31. Dezember 2013)

Nen +1 gibts für den Game Cube.


----------



## Alux (31. Dezember 2013)

meine Erste Konsole


----------



## painschkes (31. Dezember 2013)

_Daumen hoch für den Monitor, hab ich auch! _


----------



## Jordin (31. Dezember 2013)

2 Daumen hoch für die vielen Bücher! 
Könnte ich davon bitte einen nicht-verwackelten Abzug bekommen?^^ Erkenne, bis auf die von D.Brown, leider nicht alle


----------



## Dracun (19. Januar 2014)

Lang, lang ist es her wo der jute alte Dracun hier was gepostet hat .. 
Also ist des hier mein Reboot-Post sozusagen .. 
Nun zeige ich euch meine Schreibtisch-Ecke wie sie zur Zeit aussieht ..:
Übersicht



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Regale:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Expedit-Regal:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ego-Perspektive:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Yadiz (13. Februar 2014)

nicht zu hell und nicht zu dunkel xD



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Magogan (13. Februar 2014)

Dracun schrieb:


> Lang, lang ist es her wo der jute alte Dracun hier was gepostet hat ..
> Also ist des hier mein Reboot-Post sozusagen ..
> Nun zeige ich euch meine Schreibtisch-Ecke wie sie zur Zeit aussieht ..:
> Übersicht
> ...


Star-Trek-Wallpaper 

Wenn ich mal wieder aufgeräumt habe, kann ich ja auch mal wieder Fotos posten


----------



## lindtino (16. Februar 2014)

zuhause in einem schönen led beleuchteten raum


----------



## Dracun (25. Februar 2014)

Magogan schrieb:


> Star-Trek-Wallpaper



Jup, aufgenommen im Spiel Star Trek Online .. ist mein Schiff die U.S.S. Armstrong


----------



## SkoII (13. August 2014)

Ein Update mal von mir:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Legendary (13. August 2014)

Du setzt dich selbst nicht unter Druck oder?


----------



## SkoII (13. August 2014)

Leichter Motivationsschub. ^^

Dieser grüne Schleier liegt übrigens an meinen Vorhängen + meine schlechte iPhone-Kamera ^^


----------



## Elenenedh (18. August 2014)

Ich finde den Thread klasse, deswegen schauen wir mal, ob wir über eine News auf der Startseite von buffed wieder ein bisschen Leben reinbringen 

Und als kleines Guckerl gibt's ein Bild von meiner wenig spektakulären Zockerecke. Sie war ausnahmesweise mal aufgeräumt weil der Schreibtisch neu ist ^^ Davor hatte ich einen schmaleren Schreibtisch mit einem Brett auf Beinhöhe, von dem ich mir Kniedellen für mein Leben geholt habe. Also Achtung: Schreibtische mit Ablagebrettern auf Beinhöhe, wenn man mal die Beine ausstrecken will, sind ganz großer Käse!

[attachment=13663:Susanne.jpg]

PS: Ja, ich habe den Netherwelpen kaputtgemacht und sollte mich dafür schämen!


----------



## Aun (18. August 2014)

allein für das DDR feld gibts +1

sehr hübsch. und ja ablagen auf kniehöhe sind ganz großer mist.

wenn ich mal aufgeräumt hab mach ich auch mal ein foto. benutze atm eine 3mx0,8m mdf platte, die auf nem serverschrankgestell liegt


----------



## Elenenedh (18. August 2014)

Aun schrieb:


> allein für das DDR feld gibts +1


----------



## Serafyn (18. August 2014)

Mal wieder neue Pics nach meinem Umzug  :


@edit: Habe bessere Fotos gefunden - andere Zimmerseite kommt noch..





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Elenenedh (18. August 2014)

Hübsche Sammlung, wirklich hübsch!


----------



## Davatar (18. August 2014)

Serafyn schrieb:


> Mal wieder neue Pics nach meinem Umzug  :
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Diabolische Tricks, das Addon zu Diablo? Was das denn???


----------



## Roknek (18. August 2014)

Ja


----------



## Serafyn (18. August 2014)

Davatar schrieb:


> Diabolische Tricks, das Addon zu Diablo? Was das denn???



Das war Bauernfängerei erster Güte- damals hatte ich noch nicht so viel Ahnung, was das Spiel betrifft, Diablo 1 war noch nicht lange draußen, bzw. Hellfire *g*. Habs auch mehr wegen der Packung gekauft- Sammeln und so...

Diese CD hat nur ein paar Mark gekostet und enthielt Item-Dateien ....of the Zodiac zB, die man ins Game einbinden konnte (cheaten sozusagen), dann gab es noch vorgefertigte Chars
und die Anleitung, wie man den ini.-Eintrag von D1 abändern musste, um die 2 zusätzlichen Char-Klassen Barbar und Monk (?!) zu erhalten.
Heute googelt man das oder man weiß es aus diversen Foren-Beiträgen. Damals aber hat man sich überlegt, wann man wofür ins I-Net geht, da Flatrates noch Mangelware waren, bzw. 
es sie noch gar nicht gab.


----------



## Serafyn (18. August 2014)

Elenenedh schrieb:


> Hübsche Sammlung, wirklich hübsch!



Danke dir  Die andere Zimmerseite muss ich auch mal fotografieren, da kommt noch bissi was dazu *hust*


----------



## eMJay (18. August 2014)

ich müsste mal wieder aufräumen damit ich mal meine neue Ecke nach dem Umzug ablichten kann....


----------



## Wynn (18. August 2014)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mönster0815 (18. August 2014)

ich scheiss auf aufräumen!


----------



## Carcharoth (18. August 2014)

Mönster0815 schrieb:


> ich scheiss auf aufräumen!




Offenes Feuerzeugbenzin über der Heizung und n Rechner mit offenem Dach unter dem Schreibtisch. 
Will jemand Wetten abschliessen ob zuerst n Brand ausbricht, oder der Rechner ne ungewollte Wasserkühlung kriegt?


----------



## Carcharoth (18. August 2014)

Da der Thread hier wieder lebt, gibts mal n Update von meiner Sonnenbank. 

Links: Macbook Pro und n 22" Monitor. Für Filme/iTunes/Browsen/RDP/etc.
Mitte: Battlestation mit 3x22" TFTs und 5040x1050 Eyefinity. N Mischpult das den Sound vom Mac und PC auf ein Headset rüberschiebt und tonnenweise Lego. 
Rechts: WLAN, Server, n hässliches Android-Tablet das als digitaler Bilderrahmen dient, ne Handgranate, Telefonkrams, iPad, 3DS, etc. 
Unterm Tisch sind noch 2 Subwoofer. Einer vom 2.1 und einer vom 5.1 System. 





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Wynn (18. August 2014)

home office ?


----------



## Sh1k4ri (18. August 2014)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ein Monitor. Eine Tastatur. Eine Maus. Reicht.

Finde es echt krass, wie weit es hier einige treiben


----------



## buffed-fan2012 (18. August 2014)

@Serafyn:
Wirklich sehr hübsche Sammlung und coole "Zockerecke", bisher mein Favorit!
Und ich muss einfach fragen: wo gibts die coole Miniatur-Truhe, welche sich auf deinem Schreibtisch befindet (Bild 4)?
LG


----------



## Carcharoth (18. August 2014)

Wynn schrieb:


> home office ?



Nope. Reine Freizeit. 


@Sh1k4ri, das sammelt sich über die Jahre halt so an. Am Anfang hatte ich auch nur einen Bildschirm. Dann kam der zweite. Vor n paar Jahren dann der dritte. Irgendwann kam dann das Macbook und n paar Monate später der vierte Screen. Das ist nun seit fast 2 Jahren unverändert. 
Der GamingPC selbst ist auch schon fast 3-4 Jahre alt was die Innereien angeht.


----------



## Roknek (18. August 2014)

Carcharoth schrieb:


> Da der Thread hier wieder lebt, gibts mal n Update von meiner Sonnenbank.
> 
> Links: Macbook Pro und n 22" Monitor. Für Filme/iTunes/Browsen/RDP/etc.
> Mitte: Battlestation mit 3x22" TFTs und 5040x1050 Eyefinity. N Mischpult das den Sound vom Mac und PC auf ein Headset rüberschiebt und tonnenweise Lego.
> ...




Was ist das für ein gelber Mini-Gameboy? xD


----------



## painschkes (18. August 2014)

Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> Eine Tastatur.


_Eine QPAD MK-50 wenn ich bitten darf 

+1 Dafür (:

_


----------



## Serafyn (18. August 2014)

buffed-fan2012 schrieb:


> @Serafyn:
> Wirklich sehr hübsche Sammlung und coole "Zockerecke", bisher mein Favorit!
> Und ich muss einfach fragen: wo gibts die coole Miniatur-Truhe, welche sich auf deinem Schreibtisch befindet (Bild 4)?
> LG



Danke *freu*  
Also diese Truhe ist Merchandise-Kram zum WoW-Tradingcard-Game. Media Markt hatte damals Booster und Zubehör dafür verkauft. Die Truhe beinhaltet
die dazu passenden Würfel. Als ich die im Regal stehen sah, musste ich die Kiste einfach "looten"


----------



## eMJay (18. August 2014)

dann eben unaufgeräumt




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ZAM (18. August 2014)

Bei mir sieht das mittlerweile so aus:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Den 19" ersetz ich die Tage endlich.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (18. August 2014)

painschkes schrieb:


> _Eine QPAD MK-50 wenn ich bitten darf
> 
> +1 Dafür (:
> 
> _



Ich nehme sie mit ins Bett, so gut ist die...  Bestes Ding.


----------



## eMJay (18. August 2014)

den 19" hatte ich auch 2 mal.... bis einer nach dem anderen abgeraucht ist.....


----------



## Carcharoth (18. August 2014)

Roknek schrieb:


> Was ist das für ein gelber Mini-Gameboy? xD


Das hier: http://www.pokewiki.de/Pok%C3%A9mon_Pikachu


----------



## Aun (18. August 2014)

lass das nur nicht die waschkatze sehen carcharoth ^^
der wird dir dann wieder vorträge halten, wie viel besser seine technik ist


----------



## buffed-fan2012 (18. August 2014)

Serafyn schrieb:


> Danke *freu*
> Also diese Truhe ist Merchandise-Kram zum WoW-Tradingcard-Game. Media Markt hatte damals Booster und Zubehör dafür verkauft. Die Truhe beinhaltet
> die dazu passenden Würfel. Als ich die im Regal stehen sah, musste ich die Kiste einfach "looten"




Super, vielen Dank für die Info! 
Mal schauen, ob ich die Truhe auch noch irgendwo "looten" kann...vielleicht dropt ja sogar etwas Schönes O:-)


----------



## Elenenedh (19. August 2014)

Carcharoth schrieb:


> Da der Thread hier wieder lebt, gibts mal n Update von meiner Sonnenbank.
> 
> Links: Macbook Pro und n 22" Monitor. Für Filme/iTunes/Browsen/RDP/etc.
> Mitte: Battlestation mit 3x22" TFTs und 5040x1050 Eyefinity. N Mischpult das den Sound vom Mac und PC auf ein Headset rüberschiebt und tonnenweise Lego.
> ...



Du hast eindeutig das Notizbuch vergessen!


----------



## Elenenedh (19. August 2014)

Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> Ein Monitor. Eine Tastatur. Eine Maus. Reicht.
> 
> Finde es echt krass, wie weit es hier einige treiben



Ich mag das Arrangement mit blau und gelb


----------



## Schrottinator (19. August 2014)

Immer diese Doppelposts. Da muss mal ein Mod oder Zam für Disziplinarmaßnahmen sorgen.


----------



## Carcharoth (19. August 2014)

Elenenedh schrieb:


> Du hast eindeutig das Notizbuch vergessen!



Das Lederdingsi auf der rechten Seite? Das ist die Hülle vom iPad Mini 
http://www.twelvesouth.com/product/bookbook-for-ipad


----------



## Elenenedh (19. August 2014)

Carcharoth schrieb:


> Das Lederdingsi auf der rechten Seite? Das ist die Hülle vom iPad Mini
> http://www.twelvesouth.com/product/bookbook-for-ipad




...


-.-


----------



## Elenenedh (19. August 2014)

eMJay schrieb:


> dann eben unaufgeräumt



+1 für die Fressschüssel


----------



## BoomLabor (19. August 2014)

Gut dann werde ich auch mal meinen Arbeitsbereich aber auch meine "Zockerecke" zeigen.
Das DELL Windows 8 Tablet auf dem Tisch wird derzeit jedoch nur noch für Hearthstone genutzt.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (19. August 2014)

Carcharoth schrieb:


> @Sh1k4ri, das sammelt sich über die Jahre halt so an. Am Anfang hatte ich auch nur einen Bildschirm. Dann kam der zweite. Vor n paar Jahren dann der dritte. Irgendwann kam dann das Macbook und n paar Monate später der vierte Screen. Das ist nun seit fast 2 Jahren unverändert.
> Der GamingPC selbst ist auch schon fast 3-4 Jahre alt was die Innereien angeht.



War von mir jetzt auch nicht negativ gemeint. 4 Bildschirme machen ja für manche Jobtechnisch schon Sinn. Finde es einfach nur krass, aber halt positiv krass


----------



## Ogil (19. August 2014)

Am Arbeitsplatz hab ich auch 2 Monitore und das ist auch notwendig. Zu Hause am Spiele-Rechner hab ich den 2. Monitor vor einiger Zeit wieder abgeschafft, weil er mich persoenlich zu stark abgelenkt hat vom Spielen. Immer nebenher Chats lesen, auf jede Meldung oder Nachricht gleich reagieren ist nicht unbedingt foerderlich fuer die Immersion. Und wenn ich doch mal einen zweiten Monitor brauche, dann stell ich den Laptop daneben...

PS: Werde spaeter mal ein Bild machen und das nachreichen...


----------



## Davatar (19. August 2014)

Das letzte aktuelle Bild meiner Zockerecke sieht so aus:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Letztes Jahr gabs bei uns ein Erdbeben, da fiel das Bücherregal in sich zusammen. Habs dann wieder aufgebaut und es hielt noch ein Jahr lang, bis es dann vorletzte Woche plötzlich aus dem Nichts in sich zusammenbrach und den Tisch unter sich begrub. Jetzt sind Bücherregal und Schreibtisch kaputt. Auf dem Bild siehts nicht so dramatisch aus, aber die sind beide komplett durchgebrochen, nicht mehr reparierbar. Jetzt nutz ich vorerst nen improvisierten Notfalltisch, den ich aus den Überresten zusammengebaut hab, bis übernächste Woche ein neuer Schreibtisch kommt.
Aber wie man sieht ist meine Zockerecke nicht so speziell interessant wie Eure meisten hier ^^


----------



## painschkes (19. August 2014)

BoomLabor schrieb:


> Gut dann werde ich auch mal meinen Arbeitsbereich aber auch meine "Zockerecke" zeigen.
> Das DELL Windows 8 Tablet auf dem Tisch wird derzeit jedoch nur noch für Hearthstone genutzt.



_t.bone sc450 und ein paar Superlux HD681 - schicke Kombi ;-)

Muss auch mal ein Foto machen..ich spam grad nur ._._


----------



## Elenenedh (19. August 2014)

Davatar schrieb:


> Letztes Jahr gabs bei uns ein Erdbeben, da fiel das Bücherregal in sich zusammen. Habs dann wieder aufgebaut und es hielt noch ein Jahr lang, bis es dann vorletzte Woche plötzlich aus dem Nichts in sich zusammenbrach und den Tisch unter sich begrub. Jetzt sind Bücherregal und Schreibtisch kaputt. Auf dem Bild siehts nicht so dramatisch aus, aber die sind beide komplett durchgebrochen, nicht mehr reparierbar. Jetzt nutz ich vorerst nen improvisierten Notfalltisch, den ich aus den Überresten zusammengebaut hab, bis übernächste Woche ein neuer Schreibtisch kommt.
> Aber wie man sieht ist meine Zockerecke nicht so speziell interessant wie Eure meisten hier ^^



o.O Speziell ist sie schon ^^


----------



## Wynn (19. August 2014)

ich denk mal das ist das bild nach dem erdbeben und nicht aktuell ^^


----------



## Elenenedh (19. August 2014)

Das weiß man nie, Wynn


----------



## psyhead82 (19. August 2014)

Where the magic happens 






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

">


----------



## Wynn (19. August 2014)

ich sehe da eine stolperfalle ^^


----------



## kaepteniglo (19. August 2014)

Wynn schrieb:


> ich sehe da eine stolperfalle ^^



Deswegen ja auch: "Where the magic happens"


----------



## psyhead82 (19. August 2014)

Wynn schrieb:


> ich sehe da eine stolperfalle ^^



Hab den Ventilator nur kurz zur seite geschoben um das Bild zu machen


----------



## Yadiz (20. August 2014)

kürzlich umgezogen:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Aun (20. August 2014)

ey du hast meine lampe geklaut! gib sie wieder her!


----------



## Elenenedh (20. August 2014)

Yadiz schrieb:


> kürzlich umgezogen



Schee


----------



## heinzelmännchen (20. August 2014)

Hier mal mein Schreibtisch. 

Gleiches Problem bei mir auch: böses Ablagebrett unterm Schreibtisch. Als ich jünger war (hab den Tisch seit mehr als 10 Jahren) war das kein Problem, da hatte ich genügend Platz. Mittlerweile ists echt eng, mein Schienbein ist durch das permanente Dagegenstoßen schon gut trainiert D:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ZAM (20. August 2014)

Jetzt mit neuen Monitor 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ogil (20. August 2014)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



So - dann auch mal meine Gaming-Ecke. Wie man sehen kann handelt es sich dabei wirklich um einen Eckplatz mit dem Gaming-Rechner vor mir und dem Bastel-Rechner in der Bastelecke.


----------



## painschkes (20. August 2014)

Yadiz schrieb:


> kürzlich umgezogen:


_Echt schick! 

Schreibtisch von Ikea? Wenn ja - Name? :-)
_


----------



## Greendesert (21. August 2014)

painschkes schrieb:


> _Echt schick!
> 
> Schreibtisch von Ikea? Wenn ja - Name? :-)
> _



Das Interessiert mich auch  

Suche momentan einen neuen Schreibtisch und hier kann man sich schon gute Inspiration holen


----------



## Schrottinator (21. August 2014)

So wie der Tisch ausschaut könnte er von der MALM-Serie sein.


----------



## Yadiz (21. August 2014)

Schrottinator schrieb:


> So wie der Tisch ausschaut könnte er von der MALM-Serie sein.



Der von Ikea kam für mich auch in Frage als ich auf der Suche war. 
Ich hab mich am Ende für den hier entschieden


----------



## painschkes (21. August 2014)

_Danke dir - und das Monitor-Stand-Dings da? Gibt's das irgendwo für kleines Geld? Muss bei mir auch mal ein wenig Updaten >.<_


----------



## Yadiz (21. August 2014)

Np.  Ich meine das war das hier. Allerdings sieht man die Steckkanten An der Seite ein wenig.
Wenn ich mir nochmal eins kaufen würde, dann aus Holz.


----------



## bkeleanor (24. August 2014)

Hier mal mein allerheiligstes.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



überigens die unschärfe ist absichtlich :-)


----------



## Magogan (25. August 2014)

Das Fenster xD Sowas hab ich auch noch nicht gesehen xD

Die Unschärfe ist Absicht? Weil du absichtlich eine billige Kamera gekauft hast? 

Bei mir hat sich abgesehen von einem neuen Monitor nicht viel verändert, seit ich das letzte Mal ein Bild gepostet habe.


----------



## bkeleanor (25. August 2014)

Magogan schrieb:


> Das Fenster xD Sowas hab ich auch noch nicht gesehen xD



Ist eine Dachwohnung. Das Fenster ist Goldwert weil direkt daneben der PC steht -> super Kühlung.


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (25. August 2014)

bkeleanor schrieb:


> Ist eine Dachwohnung. Das Fenster ist Goldwert weil direkt daneben der PC steht -> super Kühlung.


Ignorier ihn einfach. Ich finds cool.


----------



## Schrottinator (25. August 2014)

Magogan schrieb:


> Das Fenster xD Sowas hab ich auch noch nicht gesehen xD



Tja, im Keller sind Dachfenster eher selten.


----------



## vollmi (25. August 2014)

Magogan schrieb:


> Das Fenster xD Sowas hab ich auch noch nicht gesehen xD



Das ist doch kein Fenster, das ist eine Terrassentür  Siehst du nicht die Stühle dahinter?

mfG René


----------



## Davatar (25. August 2014)

Dann ist das aber ne sehr kleine Tür oder ein sehr hoher Schreibtisch und vor allem hat "die Tür" auch nen Fenstergriff


----------



## bkeleanor (25. August 2014)

Ich bin tatsächlich schon mal durch das Fenster auf die Terrasse. Wollt es mal ausprobieren^^


----------



## ZAM (26. August 2014)

Der Mülleimer ist toll.


----------



## _rym_ (26. August 2014)

Ich spiel derzeit viel zu oft SWTOR. Tja, und hab mir Titanfall gekauft, wobei ich nicht weiß, ob ichs gut finde, oder nicht.

Edit: Ich Dummerle. Hier gehts um "Wo" und nicht "Was".. ähm, ja, also ich spiel auf meinem Dachboden, auf einem sehr angenehmen Sessel vor einem Tisch auf dem drei Monitore stehen, jeweils 32 Zoll Dinger mit einer Auflösung, die ich schon wieder vergessen hab.

Neben mir meine Maus, vor mir meine Tastatur, und da nun grad der Text, den ich hier so dalängs tipper.


----------



## PegasusKobold (3. September 2014)

[attachment=13683:20140903_2050271.jpg]

Das Herzstück meines Zimmers.


----------



## Davatar (4. September 2014)

Dein Lego-Raumschiff ist ja cool


----------



## bkeleanor (4. September 2014)

Das ist ein AT-AT und kein Raumschiff :-)
Was ist den das für eine Tastatur?


----------



## Davatar (4. September 2014)

Ich glaub nicht, dass das ein AT-AT ist. Das hat keinen Kopf und die Beine sind im Verhältnis zum Körper viiiel zu kurz.


----------



## ZAM (4. September 2014)

Davatar schrieb:


> Ich glaub nicht, dass das ein AT-AT ist. Das hat keinen Kopf und die Beine sind im Verhältnis zum Körper viiiel zu kurz.



Doch, das unten auf den Büchern ist einer ^^
Das oben ist ein AT-TE.


----------



## Davatar (4. September 2014)

Ok, den auf den Büchern hab ich nicht gesehn und ich meinte den AT-TE. ZAM weiss wiedermal alles ^^


----------



## Carcharoth (4. September 2014)

bkeleanor schrieb:


> Was ist den das für eine Tastatur?



Vermutlich diese hier.
http://www.cyborggaming.com/prod/v7keyboard.htm


----------



## bkeleanor (5. September 2014)

jo sieht nach der aus...danke.


----------



## PegasusKobold (5. September 2014)

bkeleanor schrieb:


> jo sieht nach der aus...danke.



Ja genau das ist sie.


----------



## painschkes (30. Juli 2015)

Sorry für die Kartoffelqualität >.<

 

-


----------



## Wynn (30. Juli 2015)

ich sehe keine kartoffelqualität 

 

haste extra fürs fotos aufgeräumt ?


----------



## painschkes (30. Juli 2015)

Ne, ich mags aufgeräumt - ist aber alles auch noch ganz frisch. :-)

PS: Dann halt sorry für das schräge Foto :p


----------



## Wynn (30. Juli 2015)

dann post ich hier lieber nicht sonst kriegste einen herzinfarkt wenn du meinen schreibtisch siehst ^^

 

du musst ja sehr kleine hände haben die tastartur ist doch maximal 15 cm breit ^^


----------



## painschkes (30. Juli 2015)

Ist mit Absicht so gewählt..meine alte mechanische Tastatur hat noch Numblock und Pfeiltasten mit dran...war mir mittlerweile irgendwie zu groß das Ding.

 

Im Gegenteil..ich bin etwa zwei Meter groß und hab dazu auch ziemlich große Hände..funktioniert aber ausserordentlich gut bis jetzt :-)


----------



## lolita213 (31. Juli 2015)

Meinen Zockplatz poste ich lieber auch mal nicht, wenn ich mir das Bild so anschaue. Is ja fast steril bei Dir...das kann ich von meinem "Arbeitsplatz" nicht gerade behaupten!


----------



## Sh1k4ri (31. Juli 2015)

Was für ne Tastatur ist das painschkes ? Sieht irgendwie teuer aus :x


----------



## Veshrae (31. Juli 2015)

Ich möchte lieber die Mausmatte :S


----------



## painschkes (31. Juli 2015)

Mausmatte: Link

 

@Sh1k4ri

 

Ganz im Gegenteil - das ist die Rapoo KX - kleines Layout,mechanisch,kabellos,beleuchtet - für (ich hab sie im örtlichen Saturn geholt) 60€ ein tolles Ding - ich bin von der QPAD MK-50 umgestiegen, die du glaube ich auch hast..bin (noch) absolut zufrieden. :-)


----------



## eMJay (31. Oktober 2015)

So mein Raum ist nach dem Umzug auch fertig. Hinten stehen zwar noch 3 Kisten mit Ordnern aber da fehlt gerade noch das Regal.

 

[attachment=13972SC_0910.JPG][attachment=13973SC_0911.JPG][attachment=13974SC_0912.JPG][attachment=13975SC_0913.JPG][attachment=13978SC_0909.JPG][attachment=13979SC_0914.JPG]


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (31. Oktober 2015)

Der Boden sieht richtig geil aus.


----------



## BloodyEyeX (31. Oktober 2015)

Ich feier den Spiralschlauch ^^


----------



## painschkes (9. Januar 2016)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (9. Januar 2016)

Die Beleuchtung hinterm Schreibtisch ist ja nice.
Woher der Stuhl?:v


----------



## painschkes (9. Januar 2016)

Der Stuhl war von Sconto - allerdings gibts den wohl leider nicht mehr in der Ausführung..wobei ich denke, dass der wohl recht ähnlich ist.

 

Und danke


----------



## Wynn (9. Januar 2016)

irgendwie sieht es bei painschke immer so klinisch rein aus als würde da niemand leben sondern es wär ein foto aus einem möbelhaus gewesen ^^


----------



## painschkes (9. Januar 2016)

Naja, ich mags einfach aufgeräumt..normalerweise liegt die DSLR samt Ladegerät und der PS4-Controller auch nicht drauf.

 

Also in etwa so (wie man sieht, älter..da ohne Regal und so) 

 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shelung (9. Januar 2016)

So aufgeräumt ist es bei mir auch. 

 

Nur sind meine Möbel halt nicht so "Modern". Sieht eher zusammen gewürfelt aus 

 

Meine kleine Frische Zockerbude. Wird in zukunft noch "dekoriert" 

Schon X mal umgestellt jetzt bin ich recht zufrieden.

Leider kann ich mit meinem Smartphone keine so guten Bilder machen weswegen die LED Beleuchtung (RGB also variable) nicht wirkt.

(HTC One M8 / Mit sehr guter Beleuchtung besonders bei Nahaufnahmen aber klasse )

Achja und man muss sich die Lichterkette/ das Headset kabel chaos sowieso den staub lappen weg denken usw. xD

 

 

Ich nehme natürlich tipps jederzeit entgegen ich wollte definitiv noch ein Bild anpinne wie z.b.

http://goo.gl/AJ4ARd / http://goo.gl/iku6K6 oder  http://goo.gl/HqIbHJ <- Amazon links 

 

 

Da muss noch viel gemacht werden. Demnächst wenn der rubel rollt vielleicht :,D


----------



## spectrumizer (10. Januar 2016)

eMJay schrieb:


> So mein Raum ist nach dem Umzug auch fertig. Hinten stehen zwar noch 3 Kisten mit Ordnern aber da fehlt gerade noch das Regal.


Ich hab den gleichen Stuhl. IKEA, wa?


----------



## eMJay (10. Januar 2016)

So ist es.


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (12. März 2016)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



 

Nach fast 3? Jahren mal ein Update, da Umzug und Stuff.


----------



## bkeleanor (14. März 2016)

dazu 2 fragen

1. stört dich die lampe nicht ohne schirm? würde mich blenden.

2. was ist den das für eine figur da am rechten tischrand?


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (14. März 2016)

dazu 2 fragen
1. stört dich die lampe nicht ohne schirm? würde mich blenden.
2. was ist den das für eine figur da am rechten tischrand?



1. Nein, das sind diese Retroglühbirnen, man sieht deren Leuchtdraht ganz stark und die leuchten in echt sehr angenehm sanft orange/kupfer. Nur übers Handy sieht es so "blendend" aus.

2. Ist der Songbird aus der Ultimativen Songbird Collectors Edt. von Bioshock Infinite.


----------



## Serafyn (14. März 2016)

Mal was Aktuelles:

 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## SkoII (24. April 2016)

Bin umgezogen, leider Wohnung noch nicht wie gewünscht eingerichtet, aber es fehlt an Zeit und Ideen. ^^

 

[attachment=14048SC_0197.JPG]

 

Und ich bin zu doof um die Kabel richtig zu verstecken, das nervt mich. 5/7.

 

 

@Sozialinkompatibel: Und du zockst auf diesem Ding?


----------



## Veshrae (24. April 2016)

http://i.imgur.com/k9lHdbW.jpg

 

Lankabel wurde mittlerweile richtig verlegt und die grosse Box rechts steht nicht mehr dort (:


----------



## painschkes (12. Mai 2016)

Mal ein Update. Eigentlich wie immer, nur das Kopfhörer und Headset jetzt an passenden Halterungen an der Wand baumeln.

PS: Nein, ich habe nicht aufgeräumt für das Foto. 

PPS: Ja, ich weiss..das Bild ist iwie schräg. ~.~

 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## kaepteniglo (13. Mai 2016)

Schicker Monitor...

 

Wie groß ist der denn?


----------



## painschkes (13. Mai 2016)

29" im 21:9-Format.


----------



## LikeTropi (1. Juni 2016)

daheim oder bei Kumpels... ganz klassisch


----------



## eMJay (1. Juni 2016)

Ja.... nee.... echt... daheim?

 

Wir wollen Bilder sehen


----------



## Aun (1. Juni 2016)

daheim oder bei Kumpels... ganz klassisch




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Blackfox686 (25. Juli 2016)

Ich zock in meinem Bett  - dann muss ich mich nur zum essen machen duschen und exkremente abgeben bewegen


----------



## eMJay (26. Juli 2016)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Aun (26. Juli 2016)

da klaut der einfach mein gif:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## JokerofDarkness (14. August 2016)

Zur Zeit zocke ich leider gar nicht, da ich komplett umbaue. Aktueller Stand ist der hier:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Kompletten Baubericht gibt es hier!


----------



## painschkes (14. August 2016)

Wie immer: Sehr schön anzuschauen, Joker! :-)

 

Hast du einen Link für das Bild? Sowas in der Art (grau,etc.) suche ich auch noch - danke!


----------



## JokerofDarkness (14. August 2016)

Sorry, aber die Leinwand ist Altbestand.


----------



## H2OTest (14. August 2016)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## painschkes (6. Juni 2017)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## CadBane123 (28. Juni 2017)

alles sehr fancy!


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (7. Juli 2017)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## spectrumizer (7. Juli 2017)

Wasn das da für 'ne Flasche rechts? Der Inhalt sieht gruselig aus.


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (7. Juli 2017)

Ist so ne Tree of Tea-Flasche.

Da kommt loser Tee rein, kaltes Wasser und stellst es in den Kühlschrank. Hast dann quasi Eistee. Im Kopf ist ein Sieb.


----------



## Aun (8. Juli 2017)

Ist so ne Tree of Tea-Flasche.

Da kommt loser Tee rein, kaltes Wasser und stellst es in den Kühlschrank. Hast dann quasi Eistee. Im Kopf ist ein Sieb. 

 

ich hab auch immer gdacht man muss tee aufbrühen. aber nee geht echt auch in kalt, dauert nur länger. sieht trotzdem gruselig aus ^^


----------



## spectrumizer (8. Juli 2017)

Alles klar. 

Sah nämlich aus wie'n Aschebecher oder 'ne Insektenfalle.


----------



## ZAM (27. Februar 2018)

Mehr Durchblick


----------



## Martin969 (9. März 2018)

Zu Hause habe ich so wie ein "Office" gebaut ,wo sind die Spiele nur erlaubt. Leider habe ich keine Fotos, aber bald werde ich ein paar posten.


----------



## xwindix (1. August 2018)

Ich spiele hier. ist auf dem Smartphone

[SIZE=10.5pt]Durch Werbung schauen und Quiz spielen Gutscheine für Media Markt, Rossmann, Amazone oder PayPal Guthaben erspielen. Einfach auf den Link klicken. App downloaden und kostenlos Registrieren. Werde Teil meiner Smiles-Crew und erspiele Dir Amazon Gutscheine, PayPal Guthaben, PS4, usw &#8230;![/SIZE]

 

[SIZE=10.5pt]https://m.***/web/share/branch?_branch_match_id=494701739072475304[/SIZE]


----------



## JokerofDarkness (7. März 2019)

Hab den Wohnbereich seit dem letzten Post um 90 Grad gedreht und mit dem Altholzregal angefangen. Hier bei Licht und mit eingefahrener Leinwand:

 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



 

Hier dann im Game Mode:

 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



 

Es fehlen noch die Blenden plus Deckenverkleidung und Maskierung oben.


----------



## Serez (4. April 2019)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich zocke hauptsächlich shooter, wie COD oder CS:GO. Ansonsten arbeite ich auch mit dem Setup als Übersetzer und lese nebenbei news auf dem rechten Monitor oder zocke bissl im Casino.


----------



## HerrGun (1. Mai 2019)

Hammer, das ist mein Traum.


----------

